# Qui a commandé le nouveau MacBook ?



## arthur74 (21 Mai 2006)

Qui a commandé le nouveau MacBook ...

Qu'est qui vous à plus en lui ?
Quel modèle ?
Quand l'aurez-vous, avez-vous des nouvelles de lui ?


----------



## godjester (21 Mai 2006)

1.83GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial  ATA drive
Combo Drive
No Modem
No Optional Software
Apple Mini-DVI  to VGA Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Délai d'expédition estimé 
May 26, 2006
Date de livraison estimée 
Jun 6, 2006​ 
​


----------



## arthur74 (21 Mai 2006)

MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
120GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F



Tracker TNT :

20 May 2006 	21:43 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
20 May 2006 	16:44 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## ebensatis (21 Mai 2006)

le mien est en route, je l'atetnde pied ferme pour la première moitié de la semaine prochaine (j'espère)
j'ai pris le model du milieu avec +20 de DD et 1G de ram

Ce qui me plait :
je l'attend depuis 6 mois date ou j'ai revendu mon PBalu17
le dual core
le bureau etendu sur le 2eme ecran

Ce qui me plait pas :
l'écran brillant


----------



## Lamar (21 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

commandé le 17, expédié le 20, sans nouvelles depuis. Doit arriver chez moi le 29 ou le 30.
le modèle de base, blanc, 512 mo (eh oui !), dd 60, la base de chez base, mais au tarif Ofup tout de même, plus un bon de reduc (en attente de validation).
Ce qui m'a plu : sa ressemblance avec l'iBook que j'adore, sa puissance, sa modernité, ses équipements et mon côté geek.


----------



## Fabien_smv (21 Mai 2006)

2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
60GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Commandé le 18, en milieu d'après-midi
Délai d'expédition estimé : May 25, 2006 (c'est pas férié pour eux ? ^^)
Date de livraison estimée : Jun 2, 2006


----------



## winelovers (21 Mai 2006)

J'ai acheté le Macbook entrée de gamme pour ma femme (future instit).
Enfin un portable digne de ce nom et largement adapté à la vie nomade (déplacement, cours en classe avec vidéoprojecteur, etc...)
On a déjà l'imac G5 à la maison, donc pas besoin de graveur DVD et d'écran géant.
A première vue, ce portable a l'air génial.

Commandé le 18, expédié le 21 (aujourd'hui). Pour le moment Apple respecte les délais (3 à 5 jours pour l'expé). 
Est-ce que la livraison est tout aussi rapide ? 
Prévue pour le 29 (soit la date imite prévue (5 à 8 jours). 
Peut-il arriver le 26 ou 27 d'après vous (pour le week-end) ? 
TNT livre t-il le samedi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mai 2006)

Oui il le livre le samedi


----------



## winelovers (21 Mai 2006)

ca c'est cool !


----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2006)

MB 13/2.0 CTO BLACK 

2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-SM
Airport Extreme Card&BT-SM


----------



## olaye (21 Mai 2006)

argh, je ne peux pas poster, là
si, je poste quand même, même si je ne l'achète (achète? achète pas?) que dans quelques semaines, je sais que ce sera le "de base", gonflé à 2x512 mo.

pas besoin de gros DDE, j'ai un externe à la maison.
et de toutes façons je ne l'aurais pas pris noir.
par contre si il était sorti en orange
là oui, sans hésitation.


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Mai 2006)

MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 
1.83GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
Combo Drive
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Livraison prévu le 6 juin! Ca va être dur d'attendre mais j'ai tellement hate. 
Depuis le temps que je l'attendais


----------



## rhodmac (21 Mai 2006)

g commandé le miens le 17, doit arrivé le 29

g pris le blanc 2.0 & SD

20 mai 2006 21:17 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot
20 mai 2006 19:55 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## rocroc7 (21 Mai 2006)

@Winelover : même situation, j'ai déjà un iMac G5 et je vais acheté un MB blanc pour ma femme prof... Bon, j'avoue que "ma femme est prof et en a besoin" c'est une excuse pour m'offrir un petit bijou portable.
J'étais sur le point de commander un blanc de milieu de gamme avec 1Go et 80 Go de DD, et puis en lisant les posts de ce forum, je pense maintenant que pour un 2ème Mac, c'est pas la peine d'avoir un graveur de DVD à emporter ni un Intel 2GHz. Donc je vais commander le modèle le moins cher, avec 1Go de RAM sûr et un DD de 80Go pour utiliser une bonne partition Windows (désolé mais là c'est vraiment pour ma femme qui a des appli de l'éducation nationale qui tournent que sous Win).
Donc : commande le 21 mai.


----------



## hatori (21 Mai 2006)

Modele 2Ghz blanc  1Go de ram DD de 80 Go Super Drive souris et clavier bluetooth reduc de la mort avec acd student commandé hier prévu pour le 7 juin.
J'ai adoré son look sa puissance son OS son prix aussi et ce qui m'a décidé c'est la possibilité d'install XP pour un etudiant en info cet OS de  est obligatoire.


----------



## rocroc7 (21 Mai 2006)

Choses promises, choses dues :
1.83GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 - 2x512MB SO-DIMMs
80GB Serial ATA drive
Combo Drive
None
None
Apple Mini-DVI to DVI Adapter
Keyboard & Mac OS
Country Kit


----------



## arthur74 (21 Mai 2006)

Bon ... eh bien, nous sommes nombreux à attendre la bête ... le suspens est à son comble ... qui va avoir le grand bonheur de déballer son MacBook, le premier*?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aurai pas du me jeter sur le mac mini, argh !!!!


----------



## arthur74 (21 Mai 2006)

md25 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurai pas du me jeter sur le mac mini, argh !!!!



Un Mac Mini pour la maison et ... un macbook pour les deplacements !


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2006)

*Pour info, je suis allé hier à la FNAC digitale et j'ai donc pu tester les nouveaux MacBook
*


			
				arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Qui a commandé le nouveau MacBook ...


Moi, je le commande dès que l'offre MIPE est mise à jour 



			
				arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est qui vous à plus en lui ?


Son design, l'iSight, frontrow et le clavier que je trouve finalement très design et assez agréable.



			
				arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Quel modèle ?


Le modèle de base, je pense! Tout dépendra de l'offre MIPE en fait.


----------



## jerem9136 (21 Mai 2006)

j'éspère que tout ce petit monde nous donneras ses impressions et des photos...
pour ma part mon achat est prévu en juillet et ce sera mon switch en même temps.... j'ai hate!!!!!!

je voulais savoir juste un petit truc que je n'ai pas lu (pourtant j'ai lu tout le sujet du macbook réagisser) : l'offre OFUP concerne-t-elle les lycéens? (c'est à dire - de 18 ans). je pense que oui mais bon... ca fait la ram 1go offerte quand même!!!


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Mai 2006)

2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
100GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Apple USB Modem
No Optional Software
Apple Mini-DVI to VGA Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

commandé le 17 et arrivée prévue à la maison vers le 29


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> j'éspère que tout ce petit monde nous donneras ses impressions et des photos...
> pour ma part mon achat est prévu en juillet et ce sera mon switch en même temps.... j'ai hate!!!!!!
> 
> je voulais savoir juste un petit truc que je n'ai pas lu (pourtant j'ai lu tout le sujet du macbook réagisser) : l'offre OFUP concerne-t-elle les lycéens? (c'est à dire - de 18 ans). je pense que oui mais bon... ca fait la ram 1go offerte quand même!!!




je crois que oui . Au mieux demandes


----------



## winelovers (21 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *Pour info, je suis allé hier à la FNAC digitale et j'ai donc pu tester les nouveaux MacBook
> *
> 
> Moi, je le commande dès que l'offre MIPE est mise à jour
> ...




Précision, j'ai commandé avec 1go. En effet, le vendeur m'a conseillé de doubler la ram. Et comme toi, le choix de ma femme a été un peu orienté:love: . Mais bon depuis qu'on se connait, elle a bien adopté le mac même si elle rale quand word plante (et oui, la seule application qui plante est une appli Microsoft...mauvaise foi )


----------



## McSly (21 Mai 2006)

:love: 2.0GHz Intel Core Duo WHITE
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Apple USB Modem
No Optional Software
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Commandé le 19, livraison prévue pour le 30! Mais je l'attends vendredi ou samedi!


----------



## victor75 (21 Mai 2006)

bonjour,


je viens d'aller à la fnac et sérieux il déchire !!!!!


je vais le commander sur l'apple store dès demain, par contre quel est le temps de livraison 3-jours ? 5 jours ? je né pas bien pigé entre le temps de l'envoie et la récéption, il y a des exemples le 1 er juin !!! ?

pas dispo avant en apple center ?

cdlt


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

Le délai indiqué sur l'apple store est le délai d'expédition.
Il faut ensuite comtper une petite semaine pour la livraison


----------



## victor75 (21 Mai 2006)

donc si je el commande demain j'ai une chance de le recevoir pour samedi ?

j'ai jamais commandé sur l'apple sotre, cé quoi le changement pas rapport aux apple center,?

cdlt


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> donc si je el commande demain j'ai une chance de le recevoir pour samedi ?
> 
> j'ai jamais commandé sur l'apple sotre, cé quoi le changement pas rapport aux apple center,?
> 
> cdlt



Non si tu le commandes demain il faut, selon les modèles, 3 à 7 jours pour que ta commande soit expédiée. Il faut ensuite compter une semaine de délai de livraison.

L'apple store est la boutique en ligne d'apple.
L'apple center est une boutique physique, avec du personnel qui peut te conseiller, où tu peux ramener ta machine en cas de problème...

Mais je ne connais pas les remises accordées dans les apple center (je ne pense pas par exemple qu'il soit possible de bénéficier de la remise OFUP mais je peux me tromper  )
Les macbook ne sont pas encore disponibles dans les apple center


----------



## winelovers (21 Mai 2006)

à mon avis, avec les apple center, les délais risquent d'être plus long.

Moi j'ai commandé le macbook, entrée de gamme avec une seule modif (1go de ram), le 18 juin, il a été expédié aujourd'hui et il devrait arriver le 29 mai (au départ, c'était le 2 juin). Maintenant, vu le succès, cela risque de rallonger les délais.
Donc, dans mon cas, il faut compter 11 jours via l'Apple Store Online.

J'ai trop hâte d'être le 29...en espérant le réceptionner le 27.


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai commandé le macbook, entrée de gamme avec une seule modif (1go de ram), le *18 juin*



Tu vas le recevoir avant même de l'avoir commandé, quelle chance


----------



## PYDesign (21 Mai 2006)

Moi c 'un macbook black

full option 2Gb ram 120Gb disque dur

avec iwork comme soft en plus 

vivement je le recois normalement le 1juin

vivement vivement


----------



## winelovers (21 Mai 2006)

PYDesign a dit:
			
		

> Moi c 'un macbook black
> 
> full option 2Gb ram 120Gb disque dur
> 
> ...



oups...j'ai confondu avec l'apple du général !


----------



## McSly (21 Mai 2006)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis, avec les apple center, les délais risquent d'être plus long.
> 
> Moi j'ai commandé le macbook, entrée de gamme avec une seule modif (1go de ram), le 18 juin, il a été expédié aujourd'hui et il devrait arriver le 29 mai (au départ, c'était le 2 juin). Maintenant, vu le succès, cela risque de rallonger les délais.
> Donc, dans mon cas, il faut compter 11 jours via l'Apple Store Online.
> ...


 
chez moi les délais ont plutôt tendance à s'amenuiser. D'abord le 2 juin ensuite le 30, puis le 29. Maintenant, il est annoncé le 26. Alors que cet après-midi, il était à Zurich (tout près de chez moi). Aurai-je une surprise dès demain ??


----------



## Fabien_smv (21 Mai 2006)

Je vois qu'apparemment pour tout ceux qui ont commandé le 18, le MacBook est expédié.
J'ai commandé le même jour mais toujours pas expédié 
J'espère qu'ils m'ont pas oublié !


----------



## McSly (21 Mai 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'apparemment pour tout ceux qui ont commandé le 18, le MacBook est expédié.
> J'ai commandé le même jour mais toujours pas expédié
> J'espère qu'ils m'ont pas oublié !


passe leur un coup de fil, tu n'as rien à perdre!


----------



## winelovers (21 Mai 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'apparemment pour tout ceux qui ont commandé le 18, le MacBook est expédié.
> J'ai commandé le même jour mais toujours pas expédié
> J'espère qu'ils m'ont pas oublié !




Moi, jai précisé au vendeur que je souhaitais l'avoir très rapidement car ma femme (future instit) en a besoin pour son dernier stage...je lui ai fait comprendre que c'était la condition pour qu'on l'achete "cash" sans passer par un financement (ce qui ralenti la procédure de toute façon !). 
Après, je pense qu'il y a aussi de la bonne volonté selon les vendeurs, enfin je dis ça, je ne sais pas commen fonctionne Apple...


----------



## butok (21 Mai 2006)

Alors je me suis décider a faire le grand saut du coté mac de la force (pour en plus mon premier portable). 
Par contre anniversaire oblige j'aimerai bien avoir le bébé dans la semaine. 2tant sur paname, je voulais savoir si les apple center ont déja des MB dans leur rayons ? 
(d'autant plus que j'ai toujours préférer acheté en magasin ....)


----------



## Lamar (21 Mai 2006)

Comme il a été dit par Alex6, quelques messages plus haut, il ne sera pas dispo tout de suite dans les Apple center. Ah lala, ces newbies


----------



## La mouette (22 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Comme il a été dit par Alex6, quelques messages plus haut, il ne sera pas dispo tout de suite dans les Apple center. Ah lala, ces newbies



Même pour les anniversaires ?


----------



## butok (22 Mai 2006)

Je note avec plaisir laccueil chaleureux qui ma été fait.  Cest une bonne chose que davoir lesprit ouvert et dêtre tourner vers les autres .
Mais bon cest normal, honte a moi, jai fait un truc vraiment stupide aussi, poser des questions sur un forum .
 Enfin je suis convaincu que cest une réaction vraiment isolé et que jattribuerai entièrement à lheure tardive  du post.  

Alors bon dans ce cas je recommence en précisant ma question : La date de commercialisation en boutique est elle connu ? Si oui quelle est-elle ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Mai 2006)

Alors pour commencer, Bonjour..si si même sur un forum, ça se fait de dire hello.

Ensuite ce n'est pas méchant, c'est du second degré.

Et puis enfin je ne connais pas la date de sortie dans les magasins, mais le mieux serait de demander directement aux revendeurs.

Bonne semaine et bonne recherche


----------



## salamèche (22 Mai 2006)

moi le noir avec 1go de ram, je l'attend la semaine prochaine; je l'ai pris chez CLG.


----------



## salamèche (22 Mai 2006)

est ce que Aperture tournera bien dessus?


----------



## Dramis (22 Mai 2006)

Aperture est lent sur mon dual G5 2.5 avec 3 gig de ram et une ati 9600 128 meg de ram.

Ca regarde mal pour un macbook...


----------



## Fondug (22 Mai 2006)

J'ai commandé le 1.83 avec combo et 1 Go de ram le mercredi 17. Il a été expédié le 20, il arrivera... ben quand il arrivera (le 29 quy m'disent)

Pourquoi celui là ? Ben il est deux fois moins cher, ou presque que le MBP et sa config et son équipement me suffisent amplement.


----------



## samoussa (22 Mai 2006)

butok a dit:
			
		

> Je note avec plaisir laccueil chaleureux qui ma été fait.  Cest une bonne chose que davoir lesprit ouvert et dêtre tourner vers les autres .
> Mais bon cest normal, honte a moi, jai fait un truc vraiment stupide aussi, poser des questions sur un forum .
> Enfin je suis convaincu que cest une réaction vraiment isolé et que jattribuerai entièrement à lheure tardive  du post.
> 
> Alors bon dans ce cas je recommence en précisant ma question : La date de commercialisation en boutique est elle connu ? Si oui quelle est-elle ?


sur ebizcuss (boutiques IC) il est noté comme disponible à partir du 31/05. 
http://www.ebizcuss.com/divers/fich...LE=PO&tri=flag%5Fdispo%2Cdate%5Fcreation+desc

nb : le post de lamar n'etait pas mechant. Humour :rateau:


----------



## oliv45 (22 Mai 2006)

hatori a dit:
			
		

> Modele 2Ghz blanc  1Go de ram DD de 80 Go Super Drive souris et clavier bluetooth reduc de la mort avec acd student commandé hier prévu pour le 7 juin.
> J'ai adoré son look sa puissance son OS son prix aussi et ce qui m'a décidé c'est la possibilité d'install XP pour un etudiant en info cet OS de  est obligatoire.


ça donne quoi une "reduc de la mort avec acd student" ???

Ne faut-il pas faire dépense cotisation ACD STUDENT au préalable ? Montant ? Où sur l'Apple Store obtient-on une réduc avec ACD ? Merci par avance


----------



## power-mat (22 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> je voulais savoir juste un petit truc que je n'ai pas lu (pourtant j'ai lu tout le sujet du macbook réagisser) : l'offre OFUP concerne-t-elle les lycéens? (c'est à dire - de 18 ans). je pense que oui mais bon... ca fait la ram 1go offerte quand même!!!


 je pense pas que tu puisses.
a l'entrée du store éducation http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/frInd, il est marqué 


> *Conditions d'achat*
> 
> *Puis-je acheter?*
> En cliquant sur  "J'accepte", je confirme que:
> ...


----------



## Antoine76 (22 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous !
Ouahou c'est mon premier message sur ce forum 

Ancien possesseur d'un IBook G3 12", je me tate maintenant pour mon prochain achat entre :

- Un PowerBook d'occasion ( env. 1500 euros sur Ebay tres régulierement), 15", 1.5Ghz, 2 Go de Ram et 80 voire 100 Go de DD
- Un MacBook neuf (meme prix), c'est a dire avec 1 Go de Ram et 80 Go de Disque Dur.

Mes utilisations sont : Montage Vidéo (Final Cut, IDvd), BEAUCOUP de retouches photos avec Photoshop CS ... Bref pas mal de mutlimedia !! Et c'est pourquoi je me dit que le nouveau MacBook avec sa "carte graphique" sera un peu juste pour moi, mais en meme tant ca m'embete d'acheter un "vieu" powerbook et passé à coté des évolutions logiciel des Macs Intel ... Que me conseillez vous ?


----------



## oliv45 (22 Mai 2006)

Je trouve que la MAJ de l'offre MIPE est un peu longue a venir, ne trouves-tu pas ? Demain cela va faire 1 semaine que plus active. Doit-on s'inquiéter ? Pas parti aux oubliettes ?


----------



## chlipounii (22 Mai 2006)

MB 13/2.0 CTO BLACK  
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

pour moi... commande le 16 directement apres la reouverture de l'apple store!
il devait initialement arriver le 2 juin, mais il a finalement ete expedie le 19 et devrait arriver le 26 mai...
mais aux dernieres nouvelles:
21 mai 2006 	05:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 

j'espere qu'il n'aura pas de retard!!


----------



## power-mat (22 Mai 2006)

la boutique CLG annonce avoir le blanc 2Ghz en stock

http://www.clginformatique.fr/fiche...dent=0&ckc=1&cks=0&catM=0Z00&cat=XZ08&lien=IP

ils ont des boutiques mais je ne sais pas si le stock est aussi pour les ventes en magasins.


----------



## victor75 (22 Mai 2006)

bj

je viens de les contacter effectivement il est dispo
je voudrais bien me le prendre mais 60 GO de DD cé très peu, ? quelle autre solution à part l'apple store ?


----------



## godjester (22 Mai 2006)

Initialement prévu pour le 6 juin, je viens de recevoir un petit mail d'apple:

*Vous devriez recevoir votre commande le 30.05.2006.

*Je sais pas si je vais tenir jusque la...


----------



## rhodmac (22 Mai 2006)

chlipounii a dit:
			
		

> 21 mai 2006     05:00     Pudong International Airport     Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems



tiens j'ai le même message sur le site de TNT 

oui, j'espère que ca ira


----------



## Fondug (22 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai le même message sur le site de TNT
> 
> oui, j'espère que ca ira


 
Mais oui, cette ligne (en date du 21) a été rajoutée également sur ma commande, aprés que la ligne sur amsterdam (en date du 22) est apparue, où là aussi, il semble y avoir des linehaul technical problem... A mon avis, y'a surtout des tnt tracker software problem...


----------



## PYDesign (22 Mai 2006)

Ben moi il vient de perdre 2 jours. Il est passé du 31 mai au 2 juin. Pfff

Avec toujours le meme message: in transit to customer - shipment on schedule.


----------



## Dramis (22 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, y'a surtout des tnt tracker software problem...



Tu as raison, le mien est sorti du Suzhou depuis le 20 mai et plus rien.

J'espère juste qu'un de leur camion roulera pas sur mon macbook.


----------



## Tarul (22 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> J'espère juste qu'un de leur camion roulera pas sur mon macbook.



*sonnerie du téléphone de Dramis*
Dramis : Allô, bonjour ici Dramis.
Apple: bonjour monsieur Dramis, nous avons une terrible nouvelle à vous annoncer
Dramis : Laaquelle???
Apple : votre macbook est mort né. il a été écrasé par un camion.
Dramis : NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!
Apple : toute mes condéliances monsieur dramis. Apple va vous envoyer un macbook pro tout neuf. 
Dramis : YYYYYEEEAHHHH!!!


ne me cherchez pas je suis déjà sortis. 

sinon pour le sujet, normalment j'ai un oncle qui est intérréssé par le macbook de base . mais il ne l'a pas encore commandé.


----------



## jlvande (22 Mai 2006)

hello,
j'ai commandé le mien, la base, le 16/5/2006, expédié par apple le 18/5/2006 puis :

 21 May 2006 05:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 20 May 2006 21:17 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 20 May 2006 19:47 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point  
ça veut dire quoi tout ça ?

je l'attends pour le 26/5/2006


----------



## Alex6 (22 Mai 2006)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> j'ai commandé le mien, la base, le 16/5/2006, expédié par apple le 18/5/2006 puis :
> 
> 21 May 2006 05:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 20 May 2006 21:17 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 20 May 2006 19:47 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point
> ...



Bon courage pour cette attente alors ...


----------



## Fabien_smv (22 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> passe leur un coup de fil, tu n'as rien à perdre!


 Merci du conseil 

Je viens d'appeler, mon colis est prêt, il est en "attente de retrait par le transporteur".
Je devrais l'avoir en fin de semaine, ça me paraît bizarre mais s'il le dit...


----------



## Lamar (22 Mai 2006)

butok a dit:
			
		

> Je note avec plaisir laccueil chaleureux qui ma été fait.  Cest une bonne chose que davoir lesprit ouvert et dêtre tourner vers les autres .
> Mais bon cest normal, honte a moi, jai fait un truc vraiment stupide aussi, poser des questions sur un forum .
> Enfin je suis convaincu que cest une réaction vraiment isolé et que jattribuerai entièrement à lheure tardive  du post.
> 
> Alors bon dans ce cas je recommence en précisant ma question : La date de commercialisation en boutique est elle connu ? Si oui quelle est-elle ?



Ben dis donc, ils manquent d'humour les newb cette année  
Je suis désolé de t'avoir vexer cher butok en te faisant remarquer (en essayant de faire preuve d'humour ) que la réponse à  ta question se trouvait quelques messages au dessus. ll faudrait essayer d'être un peu moins susceptible.
Mais je tiens compte de tes conseils éclairés   et je poste à des heures décentes et même dans ma grande bonté je réponds à ta question (je suis trop gentil) :
il est apparemment dispo chez certains revendeurs, Macbidouille (www.macbidouille.fr) publie les noms de quelques uns d'entre eux. A toi de voir si tu trouves ton bonheur.

Je terminerai en citant Desproges : on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde !


----------



## butok (22 Mai 2006)

J'ai vue qu'il est dispo a coté de chez moi oui. Mais merci quadn meme. 
Sinon, oui je me suis aussi un peu emporté (mais pour moi aussi il était tard). Comme ça on est quitte ?


----------



## Komac (22 Mai 2006)

Antoine76 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Ouahou c'est mon premier message sur ce forum
> 
> Ancien possesseur d'un IBook G3 12", je me tate maintenant pour mon prochain achat entre :
> ...



Salut Antoine76 et bienvenue !

pour l'instant, il est difficile d'être précis concernant les performances du chipset intel 950 (mémoire partagée en plus je crois), le mieux c'est d'attendre les premières livraisons et premiers test sur le forum...
mais, et c'est personnel, préférence pour le MacBook, en pensant à l'avenir...


----------



## slimtonio (22 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me plait :
> je l'attend depuis 6 mois date ou j'ai revendu mon PBalu17
> le dual core
> le bureau etendu sur le 2eme ecran




c'est quoi cette histoire de 2eme ecran???


----------



## Lamar (22 Mai 2006)

Pour afficher sur un écran externe, soit en faisant de la recopie video ou en affichant quelque chose de différent de l'écran de ton macbook.


----------



## samoussa (22 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Pour afficher sur un écran externe, soit en faisant de la recopie video ou en affichant quelque chose de différent de l'écran de ton macbook.


en mode etendu c'est bien ça la nouveauté ! même s'il y avait deja des patchs pour debrider les ibooks ou imacs. c'est plutot au niveau de la res. supportée que je m'interroge...:mouais:


----------



## Jndo (22 Mai 2006)

C'est par ici. 

J'ai pris le modèle de base sans aucune option.

Quelques petits commentaires après un jour d'utilisation. 

La température annoncée par CoreDuoTemp varie entre 45°C et 65°C en utilisation basique (et sans ventilateurs) et monte à 80°C lorsque l'on fait des calculs intensifs (encodage h264 dans mon test). Les ventilateurs se déclenchent alors et la température se stabilise. Subjectivement, le dessous du macbook est juste un petit peu plus chaud que mon ancien ibook G4 800 MHz. On sent un petit peu de chaleur au niveau du clavier lorsqu'il est à plein régime (en mettant la paume à plat : on ne se brule pas les doigts en tapant du texte hein ). Par contre le DD ne chauffe pas, donc pas de chaleur pour les poignets  .

L'écran est très agréable, mais je n'ai pas encore pu tester en plein soleil. La météo ne coopère pas.

Lire un Divx prend 25% du cpu à 1333-1500 MHz. Lire un trailer HD 720p prend environ 30%-40% du cpu à 1500-1833 MHz. Un trailer 1080p prend environ 50%-70% du cpu à 1500-1833 MHz (mais je ne l'affiche que sur l'écran du macbook, donc ce dernier test est sans doute un peu douteux).

Côté bruit, le disque dur d'origine est inaudible. Les ventilateurs font un bruit de soufflerie, comme sur un ibook.

Ce macbook est parfaitement utilisable avec juste 512 (ou plutôt 432) Mo de RAM. Pour tout un usage internet/bureautique/photo amateur/lecture de vidéo. Du coup, je vais peut-être attendre la baisse du prix de la DRR2 (surtout les barrettes de 1 Go) pour upgrader.

Bientôt un test d'autonomie quand la batterie sera calibrée.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mai 2006)

Merci mais tu devrai ouvrir un sujet consacré


----------



## Alex6 (22 Mai 2006)

Je pense aussi que l'ouverture d'un sujet est une bonne idée ! Tellement de personnes attendent des retours. Et les premières machines ne vont pas tarder à pointer le bout de leur nez en France


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mai 2006)

Je tenais a signaler que l'offre OFUP sera renouvelée dans 8 à 10 jours


----------



## Alex6 (22 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je tenais a signaler que l'offre OFUP sera renouvelée dans 8 à 10 jours



Offre OFUP? Tu ne voulais pas dire MIPE ?


----------



## MiMac (22 Mai 2006)

Eh bien moi je l'ai commandé le 17.
MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Vous devriez recevoir votre commande le 29.05.2006.

Et pour l'instant, comme plusieurs personnes sur ce sujet:
21 mai 2006 	08:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Connection Delay 

Donc j'attend. 

MiMac.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Offre OFUP? Tu ne voulais pas dire MIPE ?




Si excuses moi :rateau:


----------



## Dr_cube (22 Mai 2006)

Voila, j'ai commandé un MacBook ! J'ai pris le blanc à 2Ghtz, avec 1Go de Ram et 120Go de Disque dur. Grâce à mon Université, je l'ai eu pour 12% moins cher que sur l'Apple Store classique, ce qui m'a fait gagner 200 ! Par contre, j'ai été obligé de commander par téléphone, ce qui me rebutait un peu.. Le vendeur m'a dit que c'est d'ailleurs plus interessant de passer commande par téléphone, car on est servit plus vite que sur l'Apple Store Internet... Je suis septique, mais je verrai bien.. Il m'a dit que je devrais recevoir mon MacBook en début de semaine prochaine, compte tenu des jours fériés... Ce qui sous-entend que sans ce jour férié + pont, j'aurais eu mon MacBook à la fin de cette semaine... 

J'ai beaucoup hésité pour la RAM, d'autant qu'elle est partagée avec le chipset graphique. J'hésitais donc entre 1 et 2 Go.. Avec 2Go, j'en avais quand même pour plus de 1800 (en comptant la réduction), et j'ai pensé qu'il était préférable d'attendre un peu, et d'acheter de la RAM moins chère ailleurs si le besoins s'en faisait ressentir, surtout lorsqu'on sait qu'elle est facile à changer, et que son remplacement ne devrait pas faire sauter la garantie. 

Dès que je l'ai, je poste des photos.. Mais j'imagine que tout le monde l'aura déjà eu avant moi.. 

Pour info, j'ai payé mon MacBook 1467 (j'ai pris un cable VGA avec). Je ne m'attendais pas à payer si peu ! Je me remercie d'être étudiant !


----------



## Dramis (22 Mai 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'instant, comme plusieurs personnes sur ce sujet:
> 21 mai 2006 	08:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Connection Delay



Le mien est rendu au pays-bas...


----------



## Dramis (22 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> *sonnerie du téléphone de Dramis*
> Dramis : Allô, bonjour ici Dramis.
> Apple: bonjour monsieur Dramis, nous avons une terrible nouvelle à vous annoncer
> Dramis : Laaquelle???
> ...



Ca va plutot ressembler à:

Bon, on va enquêter, on va avoir une réponse dans les 3 mois, ensuite on va faire jouer l'assurance, au moins 2 mois et après ça on va vous en envoyer un autre.  Vous devrier le recevoir dans 6 mois


----------



## Lamar (22 Mai 2006)

Jndo a dit:
			
		

> C'est par ici.
> 
> J'ai pris le modèle de base sans aucune option.
> 
> ...



Salut Jndo,

tout d'abord merci pour ce commentaire sur ton achat, c'est agréable de lire quelqu'un qui parle du macbook après en avoir utilisé un, ça change un peu  
Juste une petite question au sujet du bruit : tu dis que les ventilateurs font un bruit de soufflerie comme sur un iBook. Moi sur mon iBook je n'entends absolument aucun bruit de ventilateur, rien du tout. Est-ce proche du silence ce que produit le macbook ? Les ventilateurs tournent-ils en permanence, même quand tu es seulement sur internet ou  sur du traitement de texte ? Merci d'ouvrir un fil consacré spécifiquement à ton expérience, tu feras de nombreux heureux.


----------



## Lamar (22 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est rendu au pays-bas...



Pour l'instant Dramis est résolument en tête ...


----------



## Tarul (22 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Ca va plutot ressembler à:
> 
> Bon, on va enquêter, on va avoir une réponse dans les 3 mois, ensuite on va faire jouer l'assurance, au moins 2 mois et après ça on va vous en envoyer un autre.  Vous devrier le recevoir dans 6 mois



je te souhaites plutot ma version ou pas de problèmes du tout c'est plus simple. 

Jndo, on veut d'ici la fin de la semaine un rapport complet, point par point. 
et aussi plus de photos


----------



## Dramis (22 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant Dramis est résolument en tête ...



Ouais, mais j'ai fait un peu le con, comme je ne savais pas que le disque dur était facilement remplaçable, j'ai commandé avec 512 meg de ram, mais le disque de 80 gig.  Je regrette un peu.  L'inverse aurait été mieux, sinon, j'ai pris le modèle de base, avec le bruleur à cd.


----------



## Fabien_smv (22 Mai 2006)

Voila c'est expédié pour moi 
Livraison prévue le 31 mai 2006.


----------



## Lamar (22 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais j'ai fait un peu le con, comme je ne savais pas que le disque dur était facilement remplaçable, j'ai commandé avec 512 meg de ram, mais le disque de 80 gig.  Je regrette un peu.  L'inverse aurait été mieux, sinon, j'ai pris le modèle de base, avec le bruleur à cd.



Tu sais, moi j'ai pris la version de base de chez base : pas de mémoire supplémentaire, pas de disque, rien, juste le cable vers vga (les rats, ils ne le mettent même plus à la base  ). Et en plus il n'est même pas encore sorti de l'aéroport chinois


----------



## victor75 (22 Mai 2006)

1 MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 
Masquer les détails
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
512MB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x256
100GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F
 	 Ce May 29, 2006	 	
ps: je possède déjà une barrette de 512 bien sur !

Date de livraison estimée Jun 7, 2006


----------



## Dramis (22 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il n'est même pas encore sorti de l'aéroport chinois



Les machines sont préparé sans disque dur et mémoire, ils attendent le moment de la commande pour instaler ce qu'il faut.  C'est prévu pour en sortir en quantité, et rapidement.

J'ai un ami au Canada qui a commandé un peu après moi, le sien est coincé à la douane canadienne depuis 2 jours....

Mais ça va partir, aussitôt le problème régler à l'aéroport de singapour.

C'est quand même ridicule la quantité de CO2 que les macbook vont rejeter dans l'atmosphere....


----------



## salamèche (22 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Aperture est lent sur mon dual G5 2.5 avec 3 gig de ram et une ati 9600 128 meg de ram.
> 
> Ca regarde mal pour un macbook...



tu a quelle version d'aperture: la 1.1?


----------



## Pym_ (22 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,
Tout nouveau dans le monde des mac je viens de me commander un MacBook 

MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Bon je pense avoir mit les choses utiles (RAMx2 + extension DD 20Go)
Et heuresement que je suis passé par là pour lire ce que proposait ofup (et oui je suis étudiant en plus)

Donc je m'en tire pour 1333 j'espère pas avoir raté trop de bons de réductions à côté parce que là, je suis fauché .


----------



## Dramis (23 Mai 2006)

salamèche a dit:
			
		

> tu a quelle version d'aperture: la 1.1?



Non, la version 1.  je n'ai pas essayé la 1.1  sur ma machine ça roule, mais l'affichage est lent, le deplacement de la loupe n'est pas super fluide...


----------



## Dramis (23 Mai 2006)

Le macbook est arrivée a Paris ce matin, je l'attends aujoud'hui...


----------



## sandrine91 (23 Mai 2006)

vite vite !!!! cours le chercher :love: tu nous dira quoi ? hein ?  
(le mien est toujours à PUDONG  )


----------



## Alex6 (23 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Le macbook est arrivée a Paris ce matin, je l'attends aujoud'hui...



A ta place je serai déjà devant les entrepots   car parfois les transporteurs ne livrent pas tout de suite étant donné que la livraison était prévue pour plus tard


----------



## freshion (23 Mai 2006)

J'ai été cherché le mien hier en sortant du bureau, je l'ai eu chez CLG informatique.
Le modèle 2ghz en blanc.

Je suis vraiment content, il chauffe très peu, le clavier est génial, la RAM en 512 c'est juste mais pour une utilisation classique c'est largement suffisant mais je mettrais 1go quand ca baissera un peu.

Je vous ferais des petites photos, là je suis au lit avec....


----------



## Dramis (23 Mai 2006)

Il faut qu'il passe la douane, ça peut prendre un jour encore...  Et puis jeudi c'est férié.  Bon, je boss pas, mais on pourrait pas demander à le changer pour jeudi de l'autre semaine? Ca m'arrangerai dison.


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2006)

```
23 mai 2006 	08:01 	Garonor 	Out For Delivery
```

je dois l'avoir entre les mains dans la matiné !


----------



## freshion (23 Mai 2006)

Allez en fait une petite en direct de mon lit


----------



## samoussa (23 Mai 2006)

va falloir qu'on ouvre un post pour les avis maintenant. Non ?


----------



## chlipounii (23 Mai 2006)

le mien vient d'arriver a strasbourg!!    
il ne devrait donc plus tarder (je suis alsacienne)
oups, j'ai pris mon vendredi de libre pour l'acceuillir, mais s'il arrive demain je fais comment??  
bah, m'en fous, je trouverai, en tout chui bien contente, au moins il est juste a cote, si jms il se passe quoi que ce soit je vais le chercher  


23 mai 2006 	07:42 	Strasbourg 	Import Received 	
23 mai 2006 	02:03 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 	
22 mai 2006 	16:14 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 	
22 mai 2006 	16:14 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 	
21 mai 2006 	05:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems


----------



## jazzalaplage (23 Mai 2006)

*Qu'est qui vous à plus en lui ?*
Son look, ses perf., son prix, sa nouveauté...

*Quel modèle ?*
MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F


*Quand l'aurez-vous, avez-vous des nouvelles de lui ?* 
*Sans doute demain......; *
23 mai 2006 05:51 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
22 mai 2006 19:56 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
22 mai 2006 19:56 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
20 mai 2006 21:44 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot
20 mai 2006 16:25 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## rhodmac (23 Mai 2006)

23 mai 2006 06:04 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

 à priori, le mien est arrivé à Roissy, sur la plateforme de GARONORD


----------



## jazzalaplage (23 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> 23 mai 2006 06:04 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 
> à priori, le mien est arrivé à Roissy, sur la plateforme de GARONORD


 
Oui le mien aussi à 5h51 alors peut être pour AUJOURD'HUI    :king:


----------



## Chang (23 Mai 2006)

Hello, jsuis tout nouveau, je vais peut etre switcher sur Mac, je viens juste de me faire chourrave mon Toshiba et ca semble l'occase avec la sortie de ce MacBook.

Seulement voila, j'aime bien avoir un clavier francais et comme je vis en chine c'est pas evident. Je viens de lire que les macbook sont envoyes de Chine via Suzhou et Shanghai, ca me ferait mal de pas pouvoir en choper un en francais alors que c a 1000 bornes de chez moi. 

Quelqu'un a une experience similaire ou bien ... ? Est ce que Apple est arrangeant ou j'abandonne tout espoir direct ?

Merci pour les reponses !


----------



## Dramis (23 Mai 2006)

Téléphones à l'apple store, tu verras ce qu'ils vont dire.


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2006)

arrivé, mais pas le temps de deballer ça maintenant...


----------



## Chang (23 Mai 2006)

Mais je suis en Chine la ... !! Je peux pas appeler l'Apple Store France


----------



## Tarul (23 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> arrivé, mais pas le temps de deballer ça maintenant...


Tu vas pouvoir tenir jusqu'à ce soir?


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mai 2006)

Ficelle , je veux bien venir te le déballer ton macBook


----------



## Dramis (23 Mai 2006)

Noooooooooon


23 mai 2006 10:18 Creteil Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
Y'a un camion qui a roulé dessus....


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mai 2006)

Tu le recevras demain . Je pense peut etre me prendre un macBook avec l'offre MIPE


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas pouvoir tenir jusqu'à ce soir?



non, je n'ai pas tenu ! :rose: 

mais bon, maintenant faut changer le disque dur, upgrader la ram, et tout reinstaller... la suite plus tard.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2006)

Ouais c'est un scandal cette facilité a tout changer ça, j'ai acheté des torx et des philips pour rien


----------



## PYDesign (23 Mai 2006)

Pfffffff moi ils me disent: pas avant le 1er juin
c'est trop long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fondug (23 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu le recevras demain . Je pense peut etre me prendre un macBook avec l'offre MIPE


 
Tu ne prends plus l'Acer finalement ?


----------



## Tarul (23 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne prends plus l'Acer finalement ?



ce n'est pas un mal alors. les acer(voir le mien, je sais je suis traumatisé par mes problème avec ce dernier) ont la facheuse tendance à te lacher llorsque tu en as le plus besoin.


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne prends plus l'Acer finalement ?




Non , je blaguais  . Je pense prendre l'offre MIPE cependant il faut voir si c'est valable de prendre cette offre .


----------



## Fluocaril (23 Mai 2006)

Commandé le blanc pour mon épouse et le noir pour moi....réception cette semaine si tout va bien...




> *Les boulet qui ont perdu mon carton*


 
C'est rageant il faut les incendier  

Bon courage pour l'attente supplémentaire


----------



## Fondug (23 Mai 2006)

Les boulet qui ont perdu mon carton a dit:
			
		

> Cher client,
> 
> Nous vous remercions de l'intérêt que vous portez à notre marque.
> 
> ...


 
Gnééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## MAKRO (23 Mai 2006)

Je reviens de la fnac digitale  trés mignons les macbook mais le clavier mais m'a fait penser à ce chef d'oeuvre de l'industrie francaise muni d'un pavé numérique de surcroit et une idée de couleur en plus ?


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2006)

en plus pratique quand même... on s'y fait tres vite


----------



## rhodmac (23 Mai 2006)

youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

je viens d'aller voir le site de TNT, il est à Orléans depuis 10h53 !!
vu que le site TNT est à côté de chez moi , ca sera cet aprem si j'arrive à
choper le livreur ou au pire demain matin 

donc 6 ou 5 jours d'avance sur la date de livraison prévue (29/05)
 bravo Apple pour une fois :love:

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jlvande (23 Mai 2006)

je suis au taf à 1 heure de route de chez moi et mon épouse m'a dit que tnt était passé ce matin avec une grosse boite qui vient de chez apple.

vous croyez que c'est mon Macbook que j'ai commandé le 17/5/2006 pour une date de livraison prévue le 29/5/2006 ?

mais oui, c'est sûr c'est lui. 

aujourd'hui je me barre du boulot à 16h et à 17h, juste après avoir embrassé mes 3 enfans (mon dernier à 1 semaine) et ma chère épouse, je rentre dans ma bulle Macbook.

demain, je vous envoie un lien vers mon iweb > macbook.


----------



## .Steff (23 Mai 2006)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> je suis au taf à 1 heure de route de chez moi et mon épouse m'a dit que tnt était passé ce matin avec une grosse boite qui vient de chez apple.
> 
> vous croyez que c'est mon Macbook que j'ai commandé le 17/5/2006 pour une date de livraison prévue le 29/5/2006 ?
> 
> ...


Courage plus que 3 heures et tu l'auras ton macbook


----------



## PYDesign (23 Mai 2006)

Ben il y en a qui ont de la chance


----------



## chlipounii (23 Mai 2006)

le mien arrive aujourd'hui sauf qu'il n'y a personne pour le receptionner


----------



## Fondug (23 Mai 2006)

chlipounii a dit:
			
		

> le mien arrive aujourd'hui sauf qu'il n'y a personne pour le receptionner


 
Te plains pas, hier tu étais prête à lancer une expédition pour Amsterdam ou Shangaï...


----------



## ebensatis (23 Mai 2006)

le tracking TNT deconne a plein tube - chez moi il est resté bloqué au 21 mai sen chine alors que je les ai eu au tel ce matin et il etait au pays bas (ou hollande, sais plus)


----------



## rhodmac (23 Mai 2006)

bon je suis allez chez TNT mais le colis est dans la tournée, je dois repassé vers 18h, le récupéré

Chine --- hollande --- Paris --- Orléans, un sacré périple pour qqes kg


----------



## chlipounii (23 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Te plains pas, hier tu étais prête à lancer une expédition pour Amsterdam ou Shangaï...



c vrai...  
mais c'est super frustrant de savoir qu'il est tout pret et que je ne pourrai pas l'avoir avant vendredi!!


----------



## Lamar (23 Mai 2006)

Tout ça me redonne espoir, le mien n'est peut-être pas bloqué en Chine, il est peut-être même arrivé en Europe, peut-être en France, peut-être à Rennes, ... peut-être déjà chez moi ... sauf qu'il n'y a peronne pour le réceptionner, m.... (mince).
Sérieusement ce serait bien de l'avoir avant ce week-end.


----------



## Fondug (23 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça me redonne espoir, le mien n'est peut-être pas bloqué en Chine, il est peut-être même arrivé en Europe, peut-être en France, peut-être à Rennes, ... peut-être déjà chez moi


 
Ou peut-être encore en chine...


----------



## victor75 (23 Mai 2006)

pour ma part, j'ai commandé hier, lol
trop dur d'attendre mdr
livraison prevu le 7 juin


----------



## sandrine91 (23 Mai 2006)

QUI PEUT ALLER A PUDONG   LIBERER MON MACBOOK PRISONNIER DEPUIS LE 21   :  GROSSE RECOMPENSE


----------



## Alex6 (23 Mai 2006)

Un test rapide du macbook ici : http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/208/page1/


----------



## Lamar (23 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut-être encore en chine...



Je dirais bien quelque chose, mais je risque de ne pas passer la censure


----------



## godjester (23 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> le tracking TNT deconne a plein tube - chez moi il est resté bloqué au 21 mai sen chine alors que je les ai eu au tel ce matin et il etait au pays bas (ou hollande, sais plus)



pays bas = hollande !


----------



## Fondug (23 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Un test rapide du macbook ici : http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/208/page1/


 
Test, mouais, c'est un bien grand mot...


----------



## cachalo (23 Mai 2006)

c'est ou le site de la tnt pour voir la livraison????


----------



## Lamar (23 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Test, mouais, c'est un bien grand mot...



C'est pas mal quand même, ça permet de patienter (et puis c'est en Français, comme ça on comprend tout, c'est mieux  ). Merci alex6.


----------



## Alex6 (23 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Test, mouais, c'est un bien grand mot...



C'est bien pour ca que j'avais précisé rapdide


----------



## cachalo (23 Mai 2006)

cachalo a dit:
			
		

> c'est ou le site de la tnt pour voir la livraison????


 JE N'ARRIVE PAS à VOIR MON COLIS COMMENT FAIT ON S'IL VS PLAIT


----------



## Fondug (23 Mai 2006)

cachalo a dit:
			
		

> JE N'ARRIVE PAS à VOIR MON COLIS COMMENT FAIT ON S'IL VS PLAIT


 
Tu cliques là : http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracker.do?navigation=1&respLang=fr&respCountry=FR&genericSiteIdent=

Pi ensuite, dans la case tu rentres le n° de ton colis (qu'apple t'as transmis dans un mail), tu coches ref interne et tu cliques sur suivi colis et... ooooh, l'est bloqué à Shangai....


----------



## cachalo (23 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu cliques là : http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracker.do?navigation=1&respLang=fr&respCountry=FR&genericSiteIdent=
> 
> Pi ensuite, dans la case tu rentres le n° de ton colis (qu'apple t'as transmis dans un mail), tu coches ref interne et tu cliques sur suivi colis et... ooooh, l'est bloqué à Shangai....


 merci je suis trop nul j'y arrivais pas ...

21 mai 2006 08:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay il est là . C EST Où? DEPUIS LE 21 IL  a pas bougé???
je l'aurai quand à votre avis???


----------



## Lamar (23 Mai 2006)

Sans doute aux alentours de la date annoncée sur le site d'Apple (ceci n'est pas du second degré). Visiblement le suivi déconne et la date indiquée dans le suivi des commandes sur le site d'Apple est la bonne.


----------



## cachalo (23 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute aux alentours de la date annoncée sur le site d'Apple (ceci n'est pas du second degré). Visiblement le suivi déconne et la date indiquée dans le suivi des commandes sur le site d'Apple est la bonne.


 MERCI!


----------



## Fondug (23 Mai 2006)

cachalo a dit:
			
		

> merci je suis trop nul j'y arrivais pas ...
> 
> 21 mai 2006 08:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay il est là . C EST Où? DEPUIS LE 21 IL a pas bougé???
> je l'aurai quand à votre avis???


 
T'inquiètes pas ! Hier, y'en avait sur ce forum qui avaient le même message et qui voulaient monter une expédition en chine et qui aujourd'hui regrettent de ne pas être à la maison pour recevoir le colis. Donc j'dirai que semaine prochaine grand max tu l'auras. Ensuite, ben tout dépend des aléas du transport...


----------



## Kzimir (23 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> QUI PEUT ALLER A PUDONG   LIBERER MON MACBOOK PRISONNIER DEPUIS LE 21   :  GROSSE RECOMPENSE



Je ne peux laisser passer une occasion pareille : MOI ! 
Etant juste à côté de l'aéroport, je pourrais faire un saut du côté des colis entassés ? 

Pour la culture, Pudong est le nom de l'aéroport international de Shanghai.
Car il est situé sur l'île de Pudong.

Creusons un peu plus : la ville est répartie sur les 2 rives du fleuve Huang Pu.
D'où le nom PuDong, et l'autre rive s'appelle PuXi. Genre à l'ouest du fleuve Pu, et l'autre c'est l'opposé quoi 

C'était la minute tout à fait inutile... Juste pour essayer de me faire oublier que je n'ai pas les finances pour le commander avant "belle lurette"


----------



## sandrine91 (23 Mai 2006)

merci ksimir   de bien vouloir venir en aide à une pov femme en détresse


----------



## piero30 (23 Mai 2006)

Je ne savais pas trop où poster ma question alors désolé si je ne la poste pas dans le bon thread.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner les dimensions de l'écran en cm du MacBook svp ??


----------



## pim (23 Mai 2006)

piero30 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas trop où poster ma question alors désolé si je ne la poste pas dans le bon thread.
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner les dimensions de l'écran en cm du MacBook svp ??


Ici


----------



## power-mat (23 Mai 2006)

Ca y est, je l'ai, je suis dessus, mon macbook blanc tout beau  

le clavier est marrant et pas si mal.
quelques photos arrivent


----------



## MiMac (23 Mai 2006)

chlipounii a dit:
			
		

> le mien vient d'arriver a strasbourg!!
> il ne devrait donc plus tarder (je suis alsacienne)
> oups, j'ai pris mon vendredi de libre pour l'acceuillir, mais s'il arrive demain je fais comment??
> bah, m'en fous, je trouverai, en tout chui bien contente, au moins il est juste a cote, si jms il se passe quoi que ce soit je vais le chercher
> ...



Si ça peut t'arranger, je peux aller le chercher, j'habite près de Strasbourg 
Par contre, je ne te garantie pas qu'au final tu l'auras entre les mains  

J'attend toujours le mien qui est bloqué à l'aéroport :rose: 

MiMac


----------



## valoriel (23 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je tenais a signaler que l'offre MIPE sera renouvelée dans 8 à 10 jours


D'où tu sors ça?


----------



## winelovers (23 Mai 2006)

Sur TNT il m'indique ceci :

Date	Heure	Lieu	Statut
23 mai 2006 	00:41 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
22 mai 2006 	05:49 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Cela veut dire qu'il a embarqué de Suzhou le 23 à 00:41. En gros, avec le décalage horaire de +12 et un voyage de 12h cela faudrait dire qu'il est arrivé en France...maintenant, une fois sur le sol européen, combien de temps faut-il à TNT pour livrer ?
J'espère l'avoir le 26...j'ai posé un jour de congé pour lui !


----------



## piero30 (23 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ici


Merci mais j'avais vu cet article, seulement ce n'est qu'un comparatif entre les dalles et les résolution des MacBook, iBook et PowerBook...

Mais moi, ce qui m'intéresse, ce sont les dimensions exactes en cm (largeur et longueur) de la dalle du MacBook !


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2006)

je n'ose le sortir pour le moment... si ma fille le voit, elle va vouloir faire main basse sur mon alu cheri !  

vivement 22h !


----------



## MiMac (23 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je n'ose le sortir pour le moment... si ma fille le voit, elle va vouloir faire main basse sur mon alu cheri !
> 
> vivement 22h !



Je ne sais pas encore comment je vais négocier ça avec ma copine. Elle va vouloir me le squatter et je sens bien que je vais me retrouver avec son iBook G3 (qui me dépanne bien aujourd'hui cela dit en passant). 

 

MiMac


----------



## rhodmac (23 Mai 2006)

voilà, je vous poste ce petit message depuis mon MacBook reçu ce jour.

Franchement, je crois que je vais pas regretter mon achat. je suis déjà amoureux.
Mes premières impressions.

Wouahhh quel rapidité par rapport à mon vénérable iBook G3 de 2001.
Je préfère ce clavier, l'écran est comment dire, superbe et immense, et le
format panoramique est tip top. aucun bruit, super lumineux.
le carton est bcp plus fin que celui de mon ibook, mais plus large bien sur
du au 13.3 "
Comme d'habitude, l'installation s'est faire en qqes minutes. 
La finition est très bonne, le magsafe est étonnant, mais très pratique.
Je l'ai déjà dit, mais l'écran est vraiment superbe et très grand.

Le clavier est très agréable, enfin pour moi, les touches ont peu de recul, 
ca répond très vite et elles sont agréables au toucher. non pour le moment
je suis ravi de cet achat, de plus que c'est la première fois que je commande sur
l'AE et question suivi et délai, rien à dire, chapeau Apple. Livré avec 6 jours d'avance ^^

qqes photos http://img313.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img313/1973/1148407746jg5.smil


----------



## flocky_floc (23 Mai 2006)

Je vais switché, enfin !
J'ai commandé samedi 20 mai le nouveau macbook.
1.83GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
Combo Drive
No Modem
No Optional Software
Apple Mini-DVI to VGA Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Sur le suivi de commande apple, on m'indique :
Délai d'expédition estimé : 29 Mai
Date de livraison estimée : 7 Juin

J'espère bien sûr que les délais seront plus court parce que là, ça fait un peu long !  

Voilà, voilà


----------



## Fabien_smv (23 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu cliques là : http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracker.do?navigation=1&respLang=fr&respCountry=FR&genericSiteIdent=
> 
> Pi ensuite, dans la case tu rentres le n° de ton colis (qu'apple t'as transmis dans un mail), tu coches ref interne et tu cliques sur suivi colis et... ooooh, l'est bloqué à Shangai....


ooooh... "Numéro introuvable" :rateau:
Normal d'après vous ?

Je précise que ça fait presque un jour que j'ai eu la notification d'expédition.


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> D'où tu sors ça?




Apple


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mai 2006)

En passant , je veux ce mac . Je le veux !


----------



## samoussa (23 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> En passant , je veux ce mac . Je le veux !


UN ACER TU AURA STJOHN   

blague à part mon dilemme n'est pas noir ou blanc ( le noir etant bcp trop cher) mais entre Superdrive avec 1MO de ram ou pas superdrive mais 2 MO. :rose:


----------



## Lamar (23 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> UN ACER TU AURA STJOHN
> 
> blague à part mon dilemme n'est pas noir ou blanc ( le noir etant bcp trop cher) mais entre Superdrive avec 1MO de ram ou pas superdrive mais 2 MO. :rose:



Prends des go tu seras plus à l'aise 

blague à part, je crois que tout dépend de ton usage : si tu graves peu, un graveur externe ça peut le faire (comme on dit t'cheu nous) et c'est moins cher. A voir.


----------



## samoussa (23 Mai 2006)

je me dis que le proc 1.83 ou 2 GHZ c'est idem ou presque. mais bon, le but d'un portable c'est aussi l'autonomie. Le fait de savoir que tu peux filmer , monter, graver...hop ! Laz ram va peut etre baisser (je l'ai vu à 106 chez goldway.


----------



## MiMac (23 Mai 2006)

Youhou ça avance:
23 mai 2006 	19:17 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Je l'aurai sûrement vendredi ou samedi. 
Restons zen   

MiMac.


----------



## sandrine91 (23 Mai 2006)

yeesssssssssssss !!
23 mai 2006 19:17 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
moi aussi :love: 

au fait, c'est où ARNHEM ??


----------



## Alex6 (23 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> yeesssssssssssss !!
> 23 mai 2006 19:17 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> moi aussi :love:
> 
> au fait, c'est où ARNHEM ??



En Hollande je pense


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, c'est où ARNHEM ??




Australie. :mouais:


----------



## rhodmac (23 Mai 2006)

en Hollande, je confirme, ca doit être le HUB européen de TNT


----------



## jlvande (23 Mai 2006)

ça y est, j'ai le miens. je suis en train de transférer mes données de mon ibook vers mon macbook. je vais mettre un album photo d'ici quelques heures.

commandé le 17 mai et reçu avec 6 jours d'avance. c'est pas cool la vie chez Apple ?!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> UN ACER TU AURA STJOHN
> 
> blague à part mon dilemme n'est pas noir ou blanc ( le noir etant bcp trop cher) mais entre Superdrive avec 1MO de ram ou pas superdrive mais 2 MO. :rose:



vu le prix de l'upgrade a 2Go je te conseillerais plutot qu'un upgrade a 1Go qui est deja plus que bien et de voir par la suite pour le monter a 2...  
pour le superdrive comme dit c toujours sympa de se monter un dvd et de le graver directos! mais ca c'est à toi de voir.


----------



## martinette (23 Mai 2006)

moi je l'ai commandé le 19, reçu un mail d'expédition le 20, et depuis pas de nlles, je trouve rien sur le site de tnt, il est où mon ordi dont j'ai gravement besoin???? Arnhem c'est  bien en hollande y a eu une bataille sur le pont en 1945 (j'aime bien dire des trucs dont tt le monde se fout) et je vous envie, le mien a dû tomber dans l'himalaya. si je le reçois quand je suis partie en pont de l'ascension je suis dégoûtée. c'est loooooooooonnnng!   bon, qqn a dit que ça chauffait quand même, d'autres avis? et question très sotte, quel est le meilleur moyen de transférer ses données (photo et musique) de mon emac à mon petit macbook (quand je le recevrai, s'entend, ça n'en prend pas lee chemin)????  et vous avez pris l'apple care (vaut mieux non?) tiens ma touche entrée march e plus, pitié envoyez moi mon ordi!!! dites, combien de temps après la commande avez vous vu apparaître votre portable sur le site de tnt?


----------



## ebensatis (23 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> yeesssssssssssss !!
> 23 mai 2006 19:17 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> moi aussi :love:



Pareil pour moi .. on doit être dans la même fournée. C'est ti pas emouvant ca de penser que nos macbook sont déja en train de faire connaissance !


----------



## martinette (23 Mai 2006)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, j'ai le miens. je suis en train de transférer mes données de mon ibook vers mon macbook. je vais mettre un album photo d'ici quelques heures.
> 
> commandé le 17 mai et reçu avec 6 jours d'avance. c'est pas cool la vie chez Apple ?!


raaaah petit veinard  tu peux envoyer des photos en gros plan du clavier????


----------



## martinette (23 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi .. on doit être dans la même fournée. C'est ti pas emouvant ca de penser que nos macbook sont déja en train de faire connaissance !


 et tu as commandé quand?


----------



## cachalo (23 Mai 2006)

23 mai 2006 20:20 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
Moi aussi !!
 commandé le 17 05 dans l'apres midi


----------



## Lamar (23 Mai 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> raaaah petit veinard  tu peux envoyer des photos en gros plan du clavier????



Et voilà :
ici


----------



## ebensatis (23 Mai 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> et tu as commandé quand?


le lendemain de l'annonce.

Etant donne que je part en week end prolongé jeudi j'aiemerais bien le recupéré demain. Je vais faire de spied et de smains aupres de TNT


----------



## Lamar (23 Mai 2006)

Et le mien est toujours en Chine ! Croyez-vous que je doive me délocaliser ?


----------



## pim (23 Mai 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> et je vous envie, le mien a dû tomber dans l'himalaya.



On ne peut pas tomber plus... haut !



			
				martinette a dit:
			
		

> quel est le meilleur moyen de transférer ses données (photo et musique) de mon emac à mon petit macbook



Avec un câble FireWire, si ton eMac a une telle prise. Tu seras guidée dans les manipulations lors du premier démarrage. C'est long mais succès assuré, tu n'auras même pas à remettre le fond d'écran !


----------



## martinette (23 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Et le mien est toujours en Chine ! Croyez-vous que je doive me délocaliser ?


 moi je regarde les prix des billets pour shangai et, le votre il est apparu quand sur le site de tnt? parce que moi j'ai toujours "numéro introuvable" je m'ennuiiiie et j'en viens à regretter ce pont de l'ascension


----------



## ykhalif22 (23 Mai 2006)

J'ai recu un mail de apple disant que mon PRECIEUX  aurait deux jours de retard dans la livraison alors que je l'ai commandé le jour de sa sortie???????? Est ce que j'ai du soucis a me faire???????


----------



## martinette (23 Mai 2006)

Avec un câble FireWire, si ton eMac a une telle prise. Tu seras guidée dans les manipulations lors du premier démarrage. C'est long mais succès assuré, tu n'auras même pas à remettre le fond d'écran ! [/QUOTE] ah , merci et dans la série question sotte (ne riez pas) : comment reconnaît ton un port firewire? je me cache en attendant la réponse d'une âme charitable


----------



## pim (23 Mai 2006)

piero30 a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi, ce qui m'intéresse, ce sont les dimensions exactes en cm (largeur et longueur) de la dalle du MacBook !



Il y a bien quelqu'un ici ayant reçu sa machine, qui va pourvoir utiliser un triple décimètre pour répondre à ta question...


----------



## pim (23 Mai 2006)

Google est ton ami 







(Celle du bas)


----------



## emy648 (23 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> voilà, je vous poste ce petit message depuis mon MacBook reçu ce jour.
> 
> Franchement, je crois que je vais pas regretter mon achat. je suis déjà amoureux.
> Mes premières impressions.
> ...


 


ooooooooooooh ces photos...:love: :love: :love:  
J'en bave...


----------



## Alex6 (23 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> le lendemain de l'annonce.
> 
> Etant donne que je part en week end prolongé jeudi j'aiemerais bien le recupéré demain. Je vais faire de spied et de smains aupres de TNT



Le plus simple est de leur passer un petit coup de fil.
Moi je suis tellement impatient à l'arrivée d'une nouvelle machine que je vais la chercher directement dans les entrepots du transporteur quand il y arrive !


----------



## martinette (23 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Google est ton ami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh! merci!!! pim soit loué! youpi! j'en ai un!! faut juste acheter un câble maintenant mais ça je devrais quand même y arriver toute seule! vivement mardi, jour du macbook joli


----------



## martinette (23 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ooooooooooooh ces photos...:love: :love: :love:
> J'en bave...


  moi aussi!


----------



## piero30 (23 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bien quelqu'un ici ayant reçu sa machine, qui va pourvoir utiliser un triple décimètre pour répondre à ta question...



J'espère bien. 

Dites, les heureux possesseurs d'un MacBook, vous pouvez me rendre un petit service: mesurer les dimensions de l'écran svp ??


----------



## ykhalif22 (23 Mai 2006)

Je vais envoyé une petition contre TNT  . Le mien est bloqué a amsterdam depuis hier 10h!!!!!!!! 

DAMN


----------



## Lamar (23 Mai 2006)

Amsterdam, c'est déjà bien, moi je paierais pour qu'il soit déjà à Amsterdam !


----------



## rhodmac (23 Mai 2006)

piero30 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien.
> 
> Dites, les heureux possesseurs d'un MacBook, vous pouvez me rendre un petit service: mesurer les dimensions de l'écran svp ??



l'écran fait 28.8 cm x 18 cm


----------



## piero30 (23 Mai 2006)

Merci bien rhodmac !


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2006)

vraiment amusant ce nouveau clavier, mais faut s'habituer. on peut garder les mains beaucoup plus à plat..... j'ai pas trouvé mon petit cruciforme pour upgrader la ram à 2 go, alors les barettes vont passer une nuit de plus dans leur joli duvet de papier bulle, et de toute façon, je ne veux rien installer dessus avant d'avoir changé le disque dur. :rateau: 

mais je vais aller illico faire un tour au drugstore du coin pour trouver de la ARCTIC SILVER 5 



Edith repond au MP de SMG  : macbook de base.... 1,83/512/60


----------



## Alex6 (23 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vraiment amusant ce nouveau clavier, mais faut s'habituer. on peut garder les mains beaucoup plus à plat..... j'ai pas trouvé mon petit cruciforme pour upgrader la ram à 2 go, alors les barettes vont passer une nuit de plus dans leur joli duvet de papier bulle, et de toute façon, je ne veux rien installer dessus avant d'avoir changé le disque dur. :rateau:
> 
> mais je vais aller illico faire un tour au drugstore du coin pour trouver de la ARCTIC SILVER 5



Oh la pauvre ram, je suis sur qu'elle s'ennuie déjà je suis sur.
Tu as acheté la ram et le DD à part?

Au fait, un petit changement d'avatar pour moi !


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Oh la pauvre ram, je suis sur qu'elle s'ennuie déjà je suis sur.
> Tu as acheté la ram et le DD à part?



 

non, sur applestore... mais je leur ai dit "ne vous embettez pas à m'installer le bazar... vous me mettez ça dans un pochon, et je m'en occupe comme un grand !"

bonne nuit à tous  :sleep:


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vraiment amusant ce nouveau clavier, mais faut s'habituer. on peut garder les mains beaucoup plus à plat..... j'ai pas trouvé mon petit cruciforme pour upgrader la ram à 2 go, alors les barettes vont passer une nuit de plus dans leur joli duvet de papier bulle, et de toute façon, je ne veux rien installer dessus avant d'avoir changé le disque dur. :rateau:
> 
> mais je vais aller illico faire un tour au drugstore du coin pour trouver de la ARCTIC SILVER 5
> 
> ...




Mici :rose:


----------



## Alex6 (23 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> non, sur applestore... mais je leur ai dit "ne vous embettez pas à m'installer le bazar... vous me mettez ça dans un pochon, et je m'en occupe comme un grand !"
> 
> bonne nuit à tous  :sleep:


----------



## winelovers (24 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> voilà, je vous poste ce petit message depuis mon MacBook reçu ce jour.
> 
> Franchement, je crois que je vais pas regretter mon achat. je suis déjà amoureux.
> Mes premières impressions.
> ...




Tu là commander quand ton macbook ?


----------



## arthur74 (24 Mai 2006)

Mais qu'est ce qui se passe ... tout est bloqué depuis 3 jours !


22 May 2006 	10:00 	Amsterdam 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
21 May 2006 	18:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
20 May 2006 	21:43 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
20 May 2006 	16:44 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## jlvande (24 Mai 2006)

*Voici les photos de mon MacBook reçu hier et commandé le 17/5/2006*


----------



## samoussa (24 Mai 2006)

veinard...  
Moi j'ai tjrs le même dilemme  : superdive 1 Mo de ram or not superdrive et 2 mo.  
On devrait pas avoir le choix


----------



## McSly (24 Mai 2006)

21 mai 2006 12:30 Zurich Held Customs 
21 mai 2006 08:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay 
21 mai 2006 06:17 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot  
21 mai 2006 05:39 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point 


Moi non plus, je sais plus quoi faire


----------



## ebensatis (24 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> On devrait pas avoir le choix



d'ailleur, nous autre c'est pour ca que nous avons choisi le mac . Le choix est plus simple a faire que pour les pciste ... ca rend notre existence plus facilement supportable


----------



## ebensatis (24 Mai 2006)

mince !   voila que mon macbook est coincer à créteil a cause d'un Technical Problems 
C'est pas possible, je vais pas arriver à l'avoir aujourd'hui ...

Bon, je prend ma voiture et je vais leur secouer les fesses a créteil ...


----------



## samoussa (24 Mai 2006)

Ah que j'aimerais être aveugle et inconscient, courir dans les vagues niaisement...hardemment désirer parcourir le clavier si sensuel d'un hewlett packard en plastoc gris...avec ses coins arrondis et son trackpad chromé sur les cotés... folie quand tu nous tiens 
*sd or not sd telle est la question*


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2006)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> *Voici les photos de mon MacBook reçu hier et commandé le 17/5/2006*


4h03 d'autonomie indiquée sur la dernière photo


----------



## ebensatis (24 Mai 2006)

AAAAAAAARRRRGGG ! je craque
24 mai 2006 	10:10 	Creteil 	Routing Error - Potential Delay


----------



## Fondug (24 Mai 2006)

Encore une fois, ne vous formalisez pas pour les libellé que vous voyez sur les lignes des suivis de colis. Ce sont des libellés paramétrés, qui s'inscrivent par défaut dès lors qu'un process prend 2h de retard. Ce qui fait évoluer ces lignes, ce sont les coups d'douchette passés sur les codes barres et, selon les paramétres des process, des lignes peuvent être ajoutés automatiquement si pas de scan successifs en 12h d'intervalle par exemple.

Et puis c'est soumis aussi au bon vouloir, à la formation et à la compétence des opérateurs. Ce qui est important c'est que le colis à quitté la chine. Ensuite, pas d'inquiétude, ça finit toujours par arriver...


----------



## Lamar (24 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, ne vous formalisez pas pour les libellé que vous voyez sur les lignes des suivis de colis. Ce sont des libellés paramétrés, qui s'inscrivent par défaut dès lors qu'un process prend 2h de retard. Ce qui fait évoluer ces lignes, ce sont les coups d'douchette passés sur les codes barres et, selon les paramétres des process, des lignes peuvent être ajoutés automatiquement si pas de scan successifs en 12h d'intervalle par exemple.
> 
> Et puis c'est soumis aussi au bon vouloir, à la formation et à la compétence des opérateurs. Ce qui est important c'est que le colis à quitté la chine. Ensuite, pas d'inquiétude, ça finit toujours par arriver...



Merci pour ces indications rassurantes, sauf que le mien n'a pas quitté la Chine   depuis le 20 mai


----------



## Lamar (24 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> veinard...
> Moi j'ai tjrs le même dilemme  : superdive 1 Mo de ram or not superdrive et 2 mo.
> On devrait pas avoir le choix



Non, mais sérieusement prend des go plutôt, tu seras plus à l'aise. MacOsX est un système assez gourmand


----------



## jerem9136 (24 Mai 2006)

Pour celui qui a mit ses belles photos (jlvande)
 j'adore ton affiche Ipod qu'on voit dans le reflet de l'écran éteind 
sinon écran allumé il y a juste ton éclairage qui ressort, ca à l'air supportable!
qu'il est beauuuuuuuu
moi va falloir attendre juillet/aout


----------



## samoussa (24 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> veinard...
> Moi j'ai tjrs le même dilemme  : superdive 1 Mo de ram or not superdrive et 2 mo.
> On devrait pas avoir le choix


Je parlais en gigots bien sûr :rose:


----------



## emy648 (24 Mai 2006)

*MacBook 13 pouces (blanc) - Intel Core Duo à 2 GHz *

SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW) 065-6231
1 Go 667 DDR2 - 2x512 Mo SO-DIMMs 065-6233
Disque dur Serial ATA de 80 Go 065-6227
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo 065-6307
Country Kit 065-6313
Clavier & Mac OS 065-6235

Expédié sous: 3 - 5 jours


   voilààààààààààààààààà!!! C'est fait!!!
reste plus qu'à confirmer!

ps: bête question...le clavier c'est bien un azerty hein?


----------



## Fondug (24 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces indications rassurantes, sauf que le mien n'a pas quitté la Chine  depuis le 20 mai


 
Oui oh ben tu sais, Shangai, Amsterdam, tout ça... Avec le bol que j'ai ils vont le livrer vendredi au bureau, sauf que vendredi moi...


----------



## xao85 (24 Mai 2006)

MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Bon le mien n'est même pas encore expédier(le 31 mai), par contre ils ont encaisser mon chèque et mon compte est descendu d'un coup sec . Il devrait arriver vers le 9 juin... si tt va bien... en espérant qu'il est un peu d'avance, vu que tt le monde en a pr linstant. 
TNT doit etre surcharger en ce moment avec la sortie de ce macbook.:rateau:


----------



## xao85 (24 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> *MacBook 13 pouces (blanc) - Intel Core Duo à 2 GHz *
> 
> SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW) 065-6231
> 1 Go 667 DDR2 - 2x512 Mo SO-DIMMs 065-6233
> ...


 

Les notres risquent de partir en même temps, ils vont faire connaissance pendant le voyage ds lavion!


----------



## jazzalaplage (24 Mai 2006)

jazzalaplage a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'est qui vous à plus en lui ?*
> Son look, ses perf., son prix, sa nouveauté...
> 
> *Quel modèle ?*
> ...


 
CA Y EST, IL EST RENDU CHEZ MOI,
Hum that's good
Premiser essai ce midi, trop bon, vous me direz que mon dernier Mac était un performa!!!! y un millénaire.
Mais c'est trop bon de revenir, pour l'instant je tatonne car un peu déstabilisé par Tiger, mais je vais m'y faire ultra rapidement.
Autrement mes impression à l'ouverture :
Packaging Sobre, épuré mais de qualité.
On appui sur le bouton, il vous demande de quel pays êtes vous, si vous avez des doc à récupérer d'un autre mac, le choix des réseaux Wifi disponible, vous validez et c'est parti.
Reste que je ne suis pas inscrit sur .Mac et il semble que tout soit fait pour.....
Le clavier, c'est pas ce que je trouve de mieux réussi, c'est l'espace sous les touches qui me gène.
Ecran, bleufant je ne l'ai essayé qu'en interieur, mais la résolution, le contraste et la qualité du noir est incroyable.
la WebCam intégrée donne une image remarquable et fluide.
le pad est un peu "rugueux" au touché.
le lecteur Graveur CD DVD est silencieux mais un fait un bruit qui détonne en éjection
le HP sont disposés sur l'épaisseur en arrière et "refètent" le son sur l'écran, il m'a semblé que le son au max est un peu faiblard.
Voila à suivre, c'est un super produit


----------



## jazzalaplage (24 Mai 2006)

jazzalaplage a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'est qui vous à plus en lui ?*
> Son look, ses perf., son prix, sa nouveauté...
> 
> *Quel modèle ?*
> ...


 
CA Y EST, IL EST RENDU CHEZ MOI,
Hum that's good....
Premier essai ce midi, trop bon, vous me direz que mon dernier Mac était un performa!!!! y un millénaire.
Mais c'est le bonheur de revenir. Pour l'instant je tatonne car un peu déstabilisé par Tiger, mais je vais m'y faire ultra rapidement.
Autrement mes impression à l'ouverture :
Packaging Sobre, épuré mais de qualité.
On appui sur le bouton, il vous demande de quel pays êtes vous, si vous avez des doc à récupérer d'un autre mac, le choix des réseaux Wifi disponible, vous validez et c'est parti.
Reste que je ne suis pas inscrit sur .Mac et il semble que tout soit fait pour.....
Le clavier, c'est pas ce que je trouve de mieux réussi, c'est l'espace sous les touches qui me gène.
Ecran, bleufant je ne l'ai essayé qu'en interieur, mais la résolution, le contraste et la qualité du noir est incroyable.
la WebCam intégrée donne une image remarquable et fluide.
le pad est un peu "rugueux" au touché.
le lecteur Graveur CD DVD est silencieux mais un fait un bruit qui détonne en éjection
le HP sont disposés sur l'épaisseur en arrière et "refètent" le son sur l'écran, il m'a semblé que le son au max est un peu faiblard.

Voila à suivre, c'est un super produit


----------



## xao85 (24 Mai 2006)

jazzalaplage a dit:
			
		

> CA Y EST, IL EST RENDU CHEZ MOI,
> Hum that's good
> Premiser essai ce midi, trop bon, vous me direz que mon dernier Mac était un performa!!!! y un millénaire.
> Mais c'est trop bon de revenir, pour l'instant je tatonne car un peu déstabilisé par Tiger, mais je vais m'y faire ultra rapidement.
> ...


 
Arreter de me faire baver!!!!


----------



## jerem9136 (24 Mai 2006)

plus personne ne recoit de macbook, ou alors tout le monde a recu et ils ne font pas profiter les pauvres gars qui n'en ont pas... 
allez les photos, les mini tests, les impressions


----------



## aurique (24 Mai 2006)

1 er post...1 er Mac !!! 

Donc pour moi c'est il sera Noir( je vais me desintoxiquer en douceur des PC !! )e avec un 1Giga de Ram !!!

Je devrais le recevoir le 13 juin eek: !!) ...je sens que cela va etre dur !!.


----------



## power-mat (24 Mai 2006)

bah moi je l'ai recu mardi midi, et depuis je le lache pas 

j suis un peu décu par l'écran car les traces de doigts se voient beaucoup ( quand l'écran est noir) et sont dures a enlever 


mais j'aime énormément front row, la remote, l isght, le format panoramique,...


----------



## MacEskis (24 Mai 2006)

Il sera commandé vendredi, le 26 mai et livré dix jours plus tard (dixit le vendeur).
C'est le 1,83GHz de base.  Auquel sera ajouté 2GB Corsair PC5300 commandées pour 182EUR.

L'attente va encore être très longue :love:  mais bon, quand on aime on ne compte pas !


----------



## rocroc7 (24 Mai 2006)

Commandé dimanche après-midi, il devait être envoyé le29 mai pour une livraison le 07 juin au plus tard. Mais Apple faisant bien les choses, la nouvelle date de livraison est passée au 01 juin  
Je suis HYPER content.


----------



## jahrom (24 Mai 2006)

power-mat a dit:
			
		

> j suis un peu décu par l'écran car les traces de doigts se voient beaucoup ( quand l'écran est noir) et sont dures a enlever




D'un autre coté, les doigts c'est sur le clavier normalement...


----------



## emy648 (24 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Les notres risquent de partir en même temps, ils vont faire connaissance pendant le voyage ds lavion!


 
Pas certain , je viens seulement de faire le virement aujourd'hui et il faut 2,3jours pour qu'il arrive à leur banque je pense... 
Je crois que je serai soulagée quand je verrai mon payement accepté . Je trouvais ca bizarre:dans mon mail de confirmation, apple m'a communiqué les mentions suivantes à mettre dans le virement: un n° de compte, un nom de bénéficiaire, le nom de la banque où ils sont clients, (et aussi un numéro de référence pour je sais pas trop quoi) mais *pas d'adresse complète à mettre*, je ne sais pas si c'est normal, ca m'inquiète un peu... Je n'ai pas souvent l'occasion de faire des virements, mais je n'avais jamais rencontré ce cas auparavant...
Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un peut me rassurer?


----------



## SoniK (25 Mai 2006)

Commandé aujourd'hui par téléphone (****** de carte bleues avec plafond). J'ai fait le virement aujourd'hui. Le mec au téléphone très sympa m'a dit qu'il me marquait prioritaire. Je sais pas si ça changera quelque chose ...
Ma conf :

Custom         MacBook (white), 13.3-inch, 1.83GHz           1         996.593 - 5 jours     
1.83GHz Intel Core Duo
          1GB 667 DDR2 - 2x512MB SO-DIMMs
          80GB Serial ATA drive
          Combo Drive
          None
          None
          Apple Mini-DVI to VGA Adapter
          Keyboard & Mac OS
          Country Kit

Une autre question, quelqu'un a t-il déjà testé bootcamp sur macbook ?


----------



## SoniK (25 Mai 2006)

D'ailleurs c'est mon premier mac


----------



## SoniK (25 Mai 2006)

Au fait pour emy648 j'ai eu la même chose, mais à priori c'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas d'adresse, en tout cas, moi ça m'a suffit ce qu'ils donnaient pour faire le virement. Et pour la réf je l'ai mise dans la ligne message supplémentaire.


----------



## jonasmatic (25 Mai 2006)

Salut,

J'habite à Pékin, j'ai envie de m'acheter un Macbook mais si je l'achète dans un magasin ici, le clavier sera en QWERTY, beurk.
Mais dans cette discussion j'ai lu que certains d'entre vous, ont commandé leur MacBook. La machine est visiblement partie de Suzhou soit 1 heure d'avion de Pékin.
Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment s'appelle le nom de l'usine où ils fabriquent les MacBook en Chine. Ils doivent faire des AZERTY aussi.
Pour avoir mon MacBook AZERTY je pensais faire un voyage en France. 
Mais finalement pourquoi ne pas l'acheter ici, à la source ?

Avez-vous l'adresse de l'usine à Suzhou ?

Merci.

Si c'est moins cher, je vous le dis.


----------



## Chang (25 Mai 2006)

Jonasmastic -- j'ai passe une demie heure avec Apple China au telephone (j'habite a Xiamen), il y avait un francais qui m'a bien explique que logistiquement ce n'est pas possible. Meme eux ont ete oblige de se fournir a Hong Kong pour avoir en test les premieres machines puisqu'ils ne sont pas autorises a la vente encore. Bref, la logistique internationale, c beau, mais c pas flexible pour un sioux !!

En fait, le mieux, c d'aller le chercher a Hong Kong car il est vraiment moins cher, et la garantie Apple est internationale.

Enfin, pour ce qui est du clavier, tu peux le changer comme sur PC (barre de langue en bas a droite) et ainsi avoir un clavier francais sous l'apparence d'un qwerty ...


----------



## jonasmatic (25 Mai 2006)

Merci pour la réponse hyper instantanée.
Malheureusement, il me faut absolument un AZERTY, j'ai pas envie de passer mon temps à deviner où sont les touches, 
Peut etre a hongkong ils vendent des AZERTY 
Sinon, je vais essayer de faire jouer mes Guanxi, on sait jamais ?

88


----------



## jonasmatic (25 Mai 2006)

Bien que logistiquement  cela soit impossible, est ce que tu connais l'adresse de l'usine ?


----------



## Chang (25 Mai 2006)

Non je ne connais l'adresse en Chine. De plus apparement les claviers AZERTY sont faits en Irlande, assembles au dernier moment en Chine. 

D'apres le mec avec qui j'ai parle, ce n'est pas possble dans la mecanique logistique internationale de l'entreprise de rentrer les infos necessaires pour faire livrer un ordi AZERTY en Chine.

Sinon achete le en France et fais le toi envoyer, mais perso je prefere m'en chopper un a Hong Kong


----------



## Pierre-Nico (25 Mai 2006)

J'ai commandé le "petit" mercredi de la semaine dernière et je l'ai reçu mardi de cette semaine...

J'en suis ravis, très belle machine, quelle finition !!!


----------



## flocky_floc (25 Mai 2006)

ex-etudiant dans une école d'ingénieur appartenent à une université, nous avons un accès à vie ou presque à l'intranet pour consulter notamment notre boite mail.
Nous avons donc accès au lien apple on campus (12% de réduction, même sur la RAM rajouté)  ! J'en ai donc profité pour commander un Macbook (cf post. précèdent).
La réception prévue initialement le 7 Juin et réévaluée au 31 Mai. Bonne nouvelle !  

Pour info, l'intranet de l'une des universités françaises est acessible à tous en mode test. Via un login-mot de passe de test. Et dans ce mode test, je crois (j'en suis sûr) qu'il y'a le lien  vers l'applestore on campus (12% de réduc) ! Je vous laisse chercher, je ne vais pas donner tous les indices non plus !


----------



## emy648 (25 Mai 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Au fait pour emy648 j'ai eu la même chose, mais à priori c'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas d'adresse, en tout cas, moi ça m'a suffit ce qu'ils donnaient pour faire le virement. Et pour la réf je l'ai mise dans la ligne message supplémentaire.


 
merci beaucoup! Voilà qui me rassure! Pour la référence j'ai fait exactement parreil!


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

Mon MacBook a été expédié hier et la date de livraison revu au 30 mai.
J'ai tout de même une petite question:

Comment avez-vous le détail du "voyage" de votre MacBook? Car sur le suivi des commandes disponible sur le site d'Apple, je n'ai accès à aucun détails.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## dvd (25 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> veinard...
> Moi j'ai tjrs le même dilemme  : superdive 1 Mo de ram or not superdrive et 2 mo.
> On devrait pas avoir le choix


salut samoussa tailou!

je pense que dans ton cas, il est plus pertinent d'avoir le superdrive et 1Go de mémoire. En effet, la ram se rajoute tres facilement sur les nouveaux macbook et tu pourras le faire plus tard lorsque les prix auront vraiment baissés. 
1Go me semble correcte pour une utlisation normale. 
le superdrive est interessant dans le sens, ou tu graves tout directement, sans devoir à le trimballer partout.


----------



## rhodmac (25 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Mon MacBook a été expédié hier et la date de livraison revu au 30 mai.
> J'ai tout de même une petite question:
> ...



sur le site d'apple , ils te donnent un n° de tracker (celui du bas, pas celui qui commence par un 8)

tu vas sur TNT.fr et tu va dans suivre colis, tu copies le n° sans rien faire d'autre et tu clickes et tu as le tracnking


----------



## barth_polux (25 Mai 2006)

flocky_floc a dit:
			
		

> ex-etudiant dans une école d'ingénieur appartenent à une université, nous avons un accès à vie ou presque à l'intranet pour consulter notamment notre boite mail.
> Nous avons donc accès au lien apple on campus (12% de réduction, même sur la RAM rajouté)  ! J'en ai donc profité pour commander un Macbook (cf post. précèdent).
> La réception prévue initialement le 7 Juin et réévaluée au 31 Mai. Bonne nouvelle !
> 
> Pour info, l'intranet de l'une des universités françaises est acessible à tous en mode test. Via un login-mot de passe de test. Et dans ce mode test, je crois (j'en suis sûr) qu'il y'a le lien vers l'applestore on campus (12% de réduc) ! Je vous laisse chercher, je ne vais pas donner tous les indices non plus !


 
Merci pour ton info, mais c'est quoi le mot de passe et le login? car j'arrive a aller sur intranet mais il faut un le mot de passe... pourrais-tu m'aider stp?


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> sur le site d'apple , ils te donnent un n° de tracker (celui du bas, pas celui qui commence par un 8)
> 
> tu vas sur TNT.fr et tu va dans suivre colis, tu copies le n° sans rien faire d'autre et tu clickes et tu as le tracnking


Merci beaucoup pour ton aide. Effectivement j'arrive à avoir le détail de cette façon.


----------



## flocky_floc (25 Mai 2006)

*Polux_bart, je crois qu'on se connais ?  *
Merci pour ton info, mais c'est quoi le mot de passe et le login? car j'arrive a aller sur intranet mais il faut un le mot de passe... pourrais-tu m'aider stp


Allez, je donne un indice de +. Sur le site d'une des universités de france, on se connecte à l'intranet (et donc à l'apple on campus (-12% reduc)) en mode test avec les mots de passes suivants : 
*Pour visiter l'intranet étudiant*


Login : *presse* 
Mot de passe : *gordon*


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

Quand on trouve l'universite de Flocky_Floc


----------



## rocroc7 (25 Mai 2006)

Mon MB a été pris en charge pas TNT ce jeudi (où ça ?).   Et la date de livraison a été revue au 31 mai (au lieu du 01 juin avant).
Ils sont tellement rapides que je m'étonne de ne pas l'avoir reçu hier :love: 
non je ne suis pas impatient !!!!!


----------



## victor75 (25 Mai 2006)

slt à tous,

j'ai commandé mon mac book le 22 mai est il vient d'etre expedié !!!
vriament rapide la, suis trop content, j'etais normalement prévu pour le 8 et la cé le 2 juin : Référence	  
Date ramassage	23 mars 2006 
Destination	Chennai 
Date livraison	10:24, 24 mars 2006 
Signataire	Venkat 
Date	Heure	Lieu	Statut
24 mars 2006 	10:24 	Madras 	Delivered 
24 mars 2006 	10:02 	Madras 	Out For Delivery 
24 mars 2006 	09:59 	Madras 	Import Received 
24 mars 2006 	02:00 	Coimbatore 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
24 mars 2006 	01:43 	Coimbatore 	Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## McSly (25 Mai 2006)

Le mien sera là demain!!! Trop bien, je vais vite aller me coucher comme ça on sera demain plus tôt


----------



## barth_polux (25 Mai 2006)

flocky_floc a dit:
			
		

> *Polux_bart, je crois qu'on se connais ?  *
> Merci pour ton info, mais c'est quoi le mot de passe et le login? car j'arrive a aller sur intranet mais il faut un le mot de passe... pourrais-tu m'aider stp
> 
> 
> ...


 

CA y es  , j'ai trouvé ton site. merci beaucoup, ca va me faire de sacré économie; merci


----------



## Fabien_smv (25 Mai 2006)

Le numéro de suivi du colis c'est bien ce qu'ils appellent "numéro de référence d'expédition" dans le mail ?
J'ai un doute là, ça fait 3 jours que j'ai _Numéro introuvable_ sur tnt.fr


----------



## Gregware73 (25 Mai 2006)

hihihi et puis la appel de l'apple store=>"bonjour messieurs vous avez commandé ce macbook etc...nous aimerions juste verifier que vous appartenez bien à une des universités de l'apple adc student, vous avez 10 jours pour nous envoyer une photocopie de votre carte d'étudiant .Merçi au revoir et bonne journée"

Moi aussi je viens de commander!!! 


                                                              MB 13/1.83 CTO WHITE                              
                                1.83GHz Intel Core Duo
                             1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
                             80GB Serial ATA drive
                             Combo Drive
                             No Modem
                             No Optional Software
                             No Optional Adapter
                             Keyboard/Mac OS-F
                             Airport Extreme Card&BT-F


                                   expedition prévue le Jun 1, 2006
livraison prévue le Jun 12, 2006

je ne vais jamais tenir, surtout qu'il risque d'arriver le jour du début de mon bac..de quoi le louper non?

J'en profite pour remercier MacG grace a qui j'ai evité d'acheter un ibook, et ait decouvert le monde mac(et sa communauté)enfin voila merci et bravo encore pour ce forum qui fait parti des plus dynamiques que je connaisse!!!(jremercie aussi mon papa et ma maman qui moffre le macbook!mdr!et ceux qui vont me supporter quand je vais l'attendre et quand je l'aurais!)


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

Enleves tout de suite le lien car on pourrait acheter via ton compte .....


----------



## Alex6 (25 Mai 2006)

A ta place j'enleverai rapidement le afficher les détails car on a tes coordonnées et on a accès à ta commande (annulation, modification, ton compte sur l'apple store...)


----------



## emy648 (25 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> hihihi et puis la appel de l'apple store=>"bonjour messieurs vous avez commandé ce macbook etc...nous aimerions juste verifier que vous appartenez bien à une des universités de l'apple adc student, vous avez 10 jours pour nous envoyer une photocopie de votre carte d'étudiant .Merçi au revoir et bonne journée"


 
oui tiens c'est vrai ça, comment vous allez faire? ils demandent d'office une photocopie de la *carte d'étudiant? si oui, est-ce que ça se fait juste après la réception du payement, où bien seulement plus tard??* Parce que j'ai payé par virement hier (bon je suppose qu'il va falloir 2, 3 jours avt qu'ils touchent l'argent), et je me demandaient *quand j'allais devoir faire la preuve que je suis bien étudiante...*


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

Emy , tu l'as pris par l'AOC ( Apple On Student ) ?


----------



## emy648 (25 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Emy , tu l'as pris par l'AOC ( Apple On Student ) ?


 
oui


----------



## Gregware73 (25 Mai 2006)

oups pour l'erreur du lien, si quelqu'un achete quelque chose qu'il ne change pas l'adresse de livraison....

(qu'est-ce que je disais un super forum qui nous évite même de se faire pirater son compte apple)

(n'empeche l'erreur de debutant...:rose::rose


----------



## Alex6 (25 Mai 2006)

Belle boulette en effet, ce n'est pas grave c'est réparé, je ne pense pas que de vilains brigands soient passés par là durant ce cours laps de temps


----------



## Gregware73 (25 Mai 2006)

J'espere pas, puis je vois pas ce que ferait de vilain brigand sur MacG(quoi?moi?naïf?). Bon au pire il(s) commande(nt) un truc et j'ai l'adresse de livraison et j'envoie le GIGND) sinon il peuve regarder ce que j'ai acheté c'est pas mal aussi...y'a d'autres risques?


----------



## Alex6 (25 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> y'a d'autres risques?



L'annulation de ta commande


----------



## Gregware73 (25 Mai 2006)

oups...a oui c'est vrai...hum...et je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de solution...tant pis...je le recommanderait avec mon autre compte apple au pire..


----------



## Alex6 (25 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> oups...a oui c'est vrai...hum...et je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de solution...tant pis...je le recommanderait avec mon autre compte apple au pire..



Je pense que tu n'auras pas de soucis


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> oui





Ton université est Apple On Campus finalement ?


----------



## jerem9136 (25 Mai 2006)

Sur ce site il y a toutes les adresses d'apple on campus, avec les intranet.
http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce site il y a toutes les adresses d'apple on campus, avec les intranet.
> http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/




Merci mais cela a déjà été dit


----------



## emy648 (25 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ton université est Apple On Campus finalement ?


 
En fait je n'avais qu'une section de mon unif qui était reprise dans la liste, mais il semblerait que je puisse bénéficier de l'offre aussi!!

*Mais alors, pour en revenir à ma question, est ce que quelqu'un sait comment ca se passe pour le contrôle de la carte d'étudiant? enfin, ...surtout quand ca aura lieu?*


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> En fait je n'avais qu'une section de mon unif qui était reprise dans la liste, mais il semblerait que je puisse bénéficier de l'offre aussi!!
> 
> *Mais alors, pour en revenir à ma question, est ce que quelqu'un sait comment ca se passe pour le contrôle de la carte d'étudiant? enfin, ...surtout quand ca aura lieu?*




Si c'est comme l'Apple Education . Soit il te le demande soit il te le demande même pas


----------



## victor75 (25 Mai 2006)

a votre avis ou ceux qui ont reçu le mac book, il esty parti le 25 mai, et d'après eux je devrais le recevoir le 2 juin, pensez vous que je peux le recevoir avant ?? suis trop pressé lol


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> a votre avis ou ceux qui ont reçu le mac book, il esty parti le 25 mai, et d'après eux je devrais le recevoir le 2 juin, pensez vous que je peux le recevoir avant ?? suis trop pressé lol




Vu qu'il y a le pont ca va être chaud  pour le recevoir avant  :hein:


----------



## victor75 (25 Mai 2006)

humm  relou ce pont !! lol
je voulais l'avoir poue le 30 tu vois .. je verrais bien je garde espoir lol


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il y a le pont ca va être chaud  pour le recevoir avant  :hein:



Oui enfin dans le transport express (FedEx, UPS, TNT, DHL, etc...), on ne connait pas vraiment les ponts. Et pour les jours fériés, c'est presque pareil


----------



## bouilla (25 Mai 2006)

Le mien a été commandé le le 20 mai et devait être expedié que le 29 pour arriver chez moi le 9 juin. Finalement j'ai reçu un mail d'apple me disant qu'il avait été expedié hier et que la date de livraison était prévue pour le 1er Juin  En suivant le tracking, TNT prétend le livrer le 30. Je connais suffisamment TNT pour pas m'emporter, si il arrive ça sera déja bien


----------



## Grosbisou (25 Mai 2006)

Bonjour j'aimerai beaucoup commander un macbook mais je me demande s'il est possible d'en commander un avec un clavier qwerty et macosx en français ?
(j'ai regardé les options sur l'applestore mais ce n'est pas très clair pour moi :rose

Et sinon y'a-t-il un moyen simple de changer le clavier azerty en qwerty et inversement ? (j'ai vu dans des posts précédent que quelqu'un parlait d'une simple touche à presser ?)

Merci d'avance et encore désolé pour mes questions de noob :rose:


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

Grosbisou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'aimerai beaucoup commander un macbook mais je me demande s'il est possible d'en commander un avec un clavier qwerty et macosx en français ?



un petit coup d'eurostar, et hop 

ps : mac osx est multilingue


----------



## rocroc7 (25 Mai 2006)

Des nouvelles toutes neuves : mon MB qui devait être livré au départ le 07 juin, puis le 1er puis le 30 mai. Et maintenant c'est tout juste s'il ne va pas arriver demain en France  : avec le décallage (et aussi décollage de l'avion) horaire entre la Chine et Paris, s'il part le 25 mai il va arriver aussi le 25 en France ... COOL. 

@Grosbisous : la sélection des options lors de l'achat du MB sur l'AppleStore autorise le choix d'un clavier US (donc Qwerty). Ensuite, à toi de choisir lors de l'install quel langue tu veux. tu peux même choisir une langue différente pour chaque session.
N'hésite plus et achète tout de suite, tu ne le regretteras pas...


----------



## samoussa (25 Mai 2006)

bon parlons franchement. Savez vous si la commande est plus rapidement traitée si elle est passée par tel plutôt que par internet ? C'est ce que j'ai entendu dire.
J'aimerais bien que ça aille le + vite possible une fois payé. J'attends juste de le VOIR pour de vrai pour être sur de ouam.


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> bon parlons franchement. Savez vous si la commande est plus rapidement traitée si elle est passée par tel plutôt que par internet ? C'est ce que j'ai entendu dire.
> J'aimerais bien que ça aille le + vite possible une fois payé. J'attends juste de le VOIR pour de vrai pour être sur de ouam.



Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai une différence! Les commandes sont traités les unes après les autres et c'est seulement si tu rajoutes des options (+ de RAM ou + de DD) que le délai de fabrication est plus long (un ou deux jours certainement, pas plus)


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien que ça aille le + vite possible une fois payé. J'attends juste de le VOIR pour de vrai pour être sur de ouam.



et si tu allais dans une boutique ?


----------



## samoussa (25 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et si tu allais dans une boutique ?


Par l'apple on campus j'ai le 2 ghz blanc avec SD, 1 go de ram et DD de 80 go pour 1274  Il me semble qu'aucune boutique ne me fera un tarif pareil .


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Par l'apple on campus j'ai le 2 ghz blanc avec SD, 1 go de ram et DD de 80 go pour 1274  Il me semble qu'aucune boutique ne me fera un tarif pareil .


 
Tu peu nous en commander ?


----------



## samoussa (25 Mai 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Tu peu nous en commander ?


Envoye moi du cash


----------



## Cornelius (25 Mai 2006)

Salut les gars. Je suis un utilisateur de PC depuis 1992 (au moins), et là je viens de craquer pour le MacBook que j'ai commandé samedi dernier (le 20). Il m'a été expédié et j'en peux tout simplement plus d'attendre. Le site apple me parle d'une livraison le 5 juin mais je n'ai pas tous les détails que vous avez. Vous êtes allés chercher ça où? J'avais trouvé un site où l'on pouvait rentrer le numéro de livraison et où c'était sensé nous tracer le paquet, mais ça n'a pas marché avec mon numéro (à 10 chiffres, et qui commence par 80...)... Help!

Voilà ma config:

                          2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
                             1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
                             80GB Serial ATA drive
                             SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
                             No Modem
                             No Optional Software
                             No Optional Adapter
                             Keyboard/Mac OS-SM
                             Airport Extreme Card&BT-SM


Autre chose, est-ce-que vous pensez que ça peut tourner pour utiliser PRO TOOLS et/ou LOGIC AUDIO et si oui, que conseillez-vous comme carte son avec du midi et aux moins 2 input, qui puisse faire tourner les deux (pas en même temps bien sûr)??

Sinon y'a-t'il une limite de softwares que je peux installer? J'aurais aussi besoin de la Creative Suite et peut être même d'un prog de montage vidéo. Sans parler bien sûr des évidences comme Firefox et les progs de p2p...


----------



## zigouiman (25 Mai 2006)

Cornelius a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose, est-ce-que vous pensez que ça peut tourner pour utiliser PRO TOOLS et/ou LOGIC AUDIO et si oui, que conseillez-vous comme carte son avec du midi et aux moins 2 input, qui puisse faire tourner les deux (pas en même temps bien sûr)??



Moi je réfléchirais avant de tenter d'introduire une carte PCI dans un MacBook  :bebe: 
Plus sérieusement jette un coup d'&#339;il sur ici.


----------



## power-mat (25 Mai 2006)

j'ai finalement installé windows XP sur mon macbook (recu mardi et commandé le jour de la sortie ) et je trouve que la carte graphique est plutot correcte en fait.
en effet on arrive a jouer a des jeux comme counter strike, sans gros ralentissements
. et l'écran fin et lumineux est un plaisir   (j'ai le 1,83Ghz / 1Go de ram )

pour info il n'y a pas de mise a jour firmware a faire, on lance bootcamp, on suit les étapes et ca va tout seul


----------



## zigouiman (25 Mai 2006)

Cornelius a dit:
			
		

> Sinon y'a-t'il une limite de softwares que je peux installer? J'aurais aussi besoin de la Creative Suite et peut être même d'un prog de montage vidéo. Sans parler bien sûr des évidences comme Firefox et les progs de p2p...



Un MacBookPro est plus adapté à ce genre d'utilisation... mais si c'est juste pour faire "mumuse", cad pas une utilisation "pro", y'a pas de raison sauf évidemment tous les problèmes d'éventuelles lenteurs liées à l'utilisation de Rosetta avec des softs non UB comme Adobe CS1 ou 2. 
Les ressources machines nécessaires à l'utilisation de softs de montage vidéo ou de graphisme et de logiciels comme Firefox ou de serveurs Web n'ont aucun rapport.


----------



## Alex6 (25 Mai 2006)

power-mat a dit:
			
		

> j'ai finalement installé windows XP sur mon macbook (recu mardi et commandé le jour de la sortie ) et je trouve que la carte graphique est plutot correcte en fait.
> en effet on arrive a jouer a des jeux comme counter strike, sans gros ralentissements
> . et l'écran fin et lumineux est un plaisir   (j'ai le 1,83Ghz / 1Go de ram )
> 
> pour info il n'y a pas de mise a jour firmware a faire, on lance bootcamp, on suit les étapes et ca va tout seul



Tu as pu installé les drivers Apple fournis avec bootcamp pour windows. Car apparemment un message d'erreur apparaît au lancement de l'instalation : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139649&page=2

Edith : En fait j'ai dit une betise, le dysfonctionnement provenait d'une mauvaise version de bootcamp (bootcamp pour mac mini à la place de bootcamp pour macbook)


----------



## power-mat (25 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pu installé les drivers Apple fournis avec bootcamp pour windows. Car apparemment un message d'erreur apparaît au lancement de l'instalation : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139649&page=2


j'ai pas eu plus de messages d'erreur que d'habitude avec Windows 
une fois que windows avais fini de s'installer, j'ai simplement mis le CD gravé avec bootcamp et tout s'est bien installé.
Et tout est fonctionnel sauf l'isight et la remote.


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2006)

Oubliez pas d'enlever le petit plastique sur les ventilos  






Cette mésaventure est arrivé à un utilisateur de MacBook qui s'étonnait de la chaleur de son Book ..


----------



## victor75 (26 Mai 2006)

arrète tu me donnes envie et je l'attend encore pour le 2 juin !


----------



## McSly (26 Mai 2006)

La déception... Depuis dimanche mon MB se trouve à 2h de chez moi. C'est du moins ce qu'affirmait le site de TNT... M'inquiétant de pas le voir arriver, j'ai appelé TNT, et ils m'ont dit qu'il était à Amsterdam et que je l'aurais au plus tôt lundi! Snif, apple a écrit 26 mai comme date de livraison. Il aura donc du retard! Snif snif snif


----------



## Dramis (26 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je connais suffisamment TNT pour pas m'emporter, si il arrive ça sera déja bien



pas eu de soucis TNT avec le mien, boite impec, le livreur a trouvé l'adresse, l'immeuble, le bouton de la sonnette, il a même sonné 2 fois...


----------



## bouilla (26 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> ... il a même sonné 2 fois...



2 fois !   

t'es tombé sur la perle rare


----------



## victor75 (26 Mai 2006)

je viens d'avoir une problème sur tnt, il y a une rreur sur le numéro de suivi ARGGGGGG !!!!

pas le moyen de retrouver le numéro
apple me confirme qu'il est parti, j'attend leur appel !!
PFFFF


----------



## MiMac (26 Mai 2006)

Eh bien le mien a été commandé le mercredi 17. Je devais le recevoir le 29, et finalement j'ai reçu un appel mercredi matin (24) du livreur pour me dire qu'il était devant chez moi et que personne ne répondait à la sonnerie. Normal je travaillais. Du coup, je lui ai dit de repasser vendredi matin, c'est à dire aujourd'hui. Normalement, je serai livré dans la matinée. Donc j'attend.
Enfin, moi qui pensais qu'Apple aurait du retard, je m'étais fait à l'idée de le recevoir que début juin, et en fait en sept jours il était chez moi (ou presque).
Allez monsieur le livreur, maintenant que je suis chez moi, on appui un peu sur l'accélérateur 

MiMac


----------



## Chang (26 Mai 2006)

T'inquietes tu vas l'avoir ton Macbook ... c'est un peu stress MacG non ?


----------



## PYDesign (26 Mai 2006)

Le mien aussi doit arriver ce matin vivement


----------



## MiMac (26 Mai 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes tu vas l'avoir ton Macbook ... c'est un peu stress MacG non ?


Oh je ne stresse pas, bien au contraire, puisque je sais que je vais le recevoir aujourd'hui. Et au pire le centre tnt est à 15km de chez moi, donc je peux aller le chercher. Donc je suis plutôt zen. 
 

MiMac


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> Oh je ne stresse pas, bien au contraire, puisque je sais que je vais le recevoir aujourd'hui. Et au pire le centre tnt est à 15km de chez moi, donc je peux aller le chercher. Donc je suis plutôt zen.
> 
> 
> MiMac



Tu aurais du leur passer un petit coup de fil ce matin pour être sur !


----------



## MiMac (26 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais du leur passer un petit coup de fil ce matin pour être sur !


En parlant de coup de fil, je les ai appelé mercredi pour prendre rdz-vous aujourd'hui, et j'ai été agréablement surpris par leur rapidité à répondre.
En effet, quand j'ai vu que le numéro tnt était un 0825 à 0,15euros/mn, je me suis dit que j'allais devoir patienter 10min avant d'avoir une personne au bout du fil qui puisse répondre à ma demande, histoire de rentabiliser l'appel (pour eux). Eh bien non, après même pas une sonnerie, j'avais quelqu'un qui me répondait. J'ai même eu un temps avant de lui répondre, car j'ai cru au début que j'étais tombé sur le répondeur 
Trop rapide chez TNT 

MiMac


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2006)

Le mien arrive vers le 9 juin, je vais être le dernier à lavoir:rose:.


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Le mien arrive vers le 9 juin, je vais être le dernier à lavoir:rose:.



l'attentommania du nouveau switcher est trés dur à supporter , peu d'entre nous(enfin je peux parler, j'ai toujours pas de mac :rateau peut se vanter d'avoir attendu zenement son nouvel ordi.


----------



## victor75 (26 Mai 2006)

après avoir contacté tnt e tle problème de numéro de suivi tout est reglé,
apple vient de me recontacter vriament très pro 

acheté mac book, applestore  le 22 mai
livraison définitive le 30


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2006)

Qui a installé ça ? 


Édith du dessous : regarde mon status disco, tu pigeras


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qui a installé ça ?



C'est clair que c'est Ouah ce truc. 

snon supermoquette, toujours à l'hosto? :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qui a installé ça ?



ça me tente bien, mais l'installation a l'air vraiment prise de tête..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2006)

pensez vous que l'apple on campus est la meilleure la plus rentable ou l'offre MIPE sera encore plus efficace?


----------



## samoussa (26 Mai 2006)

djayhh a dit:
			
		

> pensez vous que l'apple on campus est la meilleure la plus rentable ou l'offre MIPE sera encore plus efficace?


A mon avis ce sera pareil. Sauf peut -être l'offre soft. La suite office etait offerte avec l'ibook 14" par exemple.


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2006)

IL EST PARTIT!!!! Arrivé prévu pour le 5 juin!:love::love:


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, je lui ai dit de repasser vendredi matin, c'est à dire aujourd'hui. Normalement, je serai livré dans la matinée



Le bébé est arrivé ?


----------



## islacoulxii (26 Mai 2006)

Commandé aujourd'hui dans un Magasin à Bxl... il arrive mardi... oui, il se trouve dans leur magasin associé à Namur...


----------



## joshua_eur (26 Mai 2006)

Voilà, j'ai commandé le mien aujourd'hui, il devrait arriver d'ici +/7 jours.
Config : 2ghz en blanc avec RAM d'origine, DD 80gb
Concernant la RAM, je vais la commandé via MacWay, est-ce bien celle-ci qu'il faut ?

Merci


----------



## ykhalif22 (26 Mai 2006)

Salut les amis,

Il est environ 12h45. La sonnerie se fait entendre. Mais qu'est ce que c'est?????? Serait ce mon macbook alors qu'il était prévu pour lundi???? Et la grande surprise TNT EST LA!!!!!!!!
Quelle surprise!!!! Je vois le macbook tout excité comme une puce et je peux vous dire que pour un nouveau switcher c'est la plus belle chose que j'ai jamais vu (en tant qu'ordinateur bien sur)!!!!!!!!!! Touche superbe!!!! Ecran superbe!!!!!! Interface superbe!!!!! Logiciel superbe!!!!!!!! J'en ai la larme a mon zyeux!!!!!!!!!!! En tout cas merci beaucoup de m'avoir convaincu a prendre un macbook!!!! Le prochain post ce sera pour les fotos

Ciooooooo dun nouveau macworldien!!!!!!


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis,
> 
> Il est environ 12h45. La sonnerie se fait entendre. Mais qu'est ce que c'est?????? Serait ce mon macbook alors qu'il était prévu pour lundi???? Et la grande surprise TNT EST LA!!!!!!!!
> Quelle surprise!!!! Je vois le macbook tout excité comme une puce et je peux vous dire que pour un nouveau switcher c'est la plus belle chose que j'ai jamais vu (en tant qu'ordinateur bien sur)!!!!!!!!!! Touche superbe!!!! Ecran superbe!!!!!! Interface superbe!!!!! Logiciel superbe!!!!!!!! J'en ai la larme a mon zyeux!!!!!!!!!!! En tout cas merci beaucoup de m'avoir convaincu a prendre un macbook!!!! Le prochain post ce sera pour les fotos
> ...



LES PHOTOS, LES PHOTOS!!  


Tant mieux pour toi et ton avance de livraison.


----------



## Cornelius (26 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> l'attentommania du nouveau switcher est trés dur à supporter , peu d'entre nous(enfin je peux parler, j'ai toujours pas de mac :rateau peut se vanter d'avoir attendu zenement son nouvel ordi.


M'en parlez pas. Je tiens plus en place. Commandé samedi 20 mai, et il était censé arriver le 9 juin. Avant-hier le site me dit que ça sera le 5 juin, aujourd'hui il me parle du 6 juin. ARGH. Mais je n'ai pas du tout autant d'infos que vous!??

Shipped to GENÈVE, CH 24 May 2006 
Estimated Delivery Date 06 Jun 2006 (Subject to change) 
Current Delivery Status In Transit to Customer - 
Shipment on Schedule 






Où est-ce-que je peux "tracker" plus précisément mon macybooky?? Aargh.


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

Cornelius a dit:
			
		

> M'en parlez pas. Je tiens plus en place. Commandé samedi 20 mai, et il était censé arriver le 9 juin. Avant-hier le site me dit que ça sera le 5 juin, aujourd'hui il me parle du 6 juin. ARGH. Mais je n'ai pas du tout autant d'infos que vous!??
> 
> Shipped to GENÈVE, CH 24 May 2006
> Estimated Delivery Date 06 Jun 2006 (Subject to change)
> ...


tient comme mon oncle, suaf que là c'est pire, on a même pas d'infos.


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis,
> 
> Il est environ 12h45. La sonnerie se fait entendre. Mais qu'est ce que c'est?????? Serait ce mon macbook alors qu'il était prévu pour lundi???? Et la grande surprise TNT EST LA!!!!!!!!
> Quelle surprise!!!! Je vois le macbook tout excité comme une puce et je peux vous dire que pour un nouveau switcher c'est la plus belle chose que j'ai jamais vu (en tant qu'ordinateur bien sur)!!!!!!!!!! Touche superbe!!!! Ecran superbe!!!!!! Interface superbe!!!!! Logiciel superbe!!!!!!!! J'en ai la larme a mon zyeux!!!!!!!!!!! En tout cas merci beaucoup de m'avoir convaincu a prendre un macbook!!!! Le prochain post ce sera pour les fotos
> ...



Félicitations pour ce switch.
Où sont passées les photos ?


----------



## samoussa (26 Mai 2006)

j'en peux plus, je vais craquer, faut que je le commande...même si j'lai pas encore vu


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mai 2006)

J'ai pas un brin de fric . J'ai trop envie de me le prendre a crédit ou en 10 fois


----------



## samoussa (26 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas un brin de fric . J'ai trop envie de me le prendre a crédit ou en 10 fois


sur l'apple store en 20 fois à 4,9%d'interet jusqu'au 31 mai


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> sur l'apple store en 20 fois à 4,9%d'interet jusqu'au 31 mai




Sauf que 20 fois c'est trop


----------



## samoussa (26 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que 20 fois c'est trop


Alors en 10X (2,9% d'interet+assurance).
Je me demande vraiment si je dois attendre de le voir ou pas


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Alors en 10X (2,9% d'interet+assurance).
> Je me demande vraiment si je dois attendre de le voir ou pas




Merci . Tu ne dois pas attendre


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Alors en 10X (2,9% d'interet+assurance).
> Je me demande vraiment si je dois attendre de le voir ou pas




si tu comptes le garder au moins 20 mois, c'est un bon moyen de pouvoir consacrer une part de ton budget actuel à l'achat indispensable de ram et autres accessoires....

edith... pareil pour 10 mois


----------



## Silcase (26 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

Depuis longtemps je lorgnais sur ces belles machines et ce bell OS. Après hésitations je me lance par la petite porte avec cette entrèe de gamme. J'attendrais l'année prochaine pour compléter mon installation avec un iMac Intel Rev xxx avec Leopard.

Je viens juste de finaliser la commande et j'aimerais déjà pouvoir le tripoter... :rateau:

Une question au passage aux "vieux de la vieille": si je commande plus tard une machine avec Leopard, peux-t'on basculer cette licence vers une licence de type Pack Familiale pour voir une MAJ sur le MB?

_Un PCiste heureux de switcher_


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

tout au bout, c'est le petit nouveau... normal, il passe en dernier !


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

A quand l'ouverture d'un musée ?


----------



## samoussa (26 Mai 2006)

c'est mon tour !!!   J'ai pas pu attendre

MacBook 13 pouces (blanc) - Intel Core Duo à 2 GHz
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW) 065-6231
1 Go 667 DDR2 - 2x512 Mo SO-DIMMs 065-6233
Disque dur Serial ATA de 80 Go 065-6227
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo 065-6307
Country Kit 065-6313
Clavier & Mac OS 065-6235
Expédié sous: 3 - 5 jours

I can't wait !!


----------



## lafber (26 Mai 2006)

Bon j'ai craqué. Je switch et c'est aujourd'hui que je fais le grand saut. Après une bonne quinzaine d'année de PC (mon premier un 8088 à 4,77Mhz) je passe au Mac. 

Autant dire que je n'ai jamais été aussi tangent sur un achat, à vrai dire je n'ai encore jamais vu ce MacBook mais tant pis XP me sort par les yeux et je ne peux plus attendre.
Je me tatais à prendre le Pro mais vu la différence de prix et les qualités du MacBook y'a pas photo. Je me tatais aussi à attendre les Intel core duo 2 ou au moins la 2em génération de MacBook mais non, je peux plus attendre.

Alors j'ai commandé un 2Ghz blanc avec 512 mo de ram et 100Go de DD. J'upgraderai avec 2Go (mais à prix humain) dès la réception.

Réception de la bête estimée le 13 juin.


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

lafber a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai craqué. Je switch et c'est aujourd'hui que je fais le grand saut. Après une bonne quinzaine d'année de PC (mon premier un 8088 à 4,77Mhz) je passe au Mac.
> 
> Autant dire que je n'ai jamais été aussi tangent sur un achat, à vrai dire je n'ai encore jamais vu ce MacBook mais tant pis XP me sort par les yeux et je ne peux plus attendre.
> Je me tatais à prendre le Pro mais vu la différence de prix et les qualités du MacBook y'a pas photo. Je me tatais aussi à attendre les Intel core duo 2 ou au moins la 2em génération de MacBook mais non, je peux plus attendre.
> ...



Bravo pour ce switch.
On attend les photos avec impatience


----------



## samoussa (26 Mai 2006)

lafber a dit:
			
		

> Réception de la bête estimée le 13 juin.



idem pour le 13. J'ai bon espoir que la date soit avancée


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> idem pour le 13. J'ai bon espoir que la date soit avancée



L'espoir fait vivre comme on dit   :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (26 Mai 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis,
> c'est la plus belle chose que j'ai jamais vu (en tant qu'ordinateur bien sur)!!!!!!!!!! Touche superbe!!!!  J'en ai la larme a mon zyeux!!!!!!!!!!!


t'as tout en 1 chez toi ??!!!  :mouais:


----------



## pbas400 (26 Mai 2006)

prévu initialement le 8, avance au 6 juin...comme quoi


----------



## MacEskis (27 Mai 2006)

On avait prévu avec un ami de se rendre chez un revendeur Apple hier, vendredi 26/05,
pour commander un Macbook chacun, ce qui fut fait.  Livraison : entre le 05 et le 12 juin.

Mais, lisez bien ceci :  (suspense, roulement de tambours)
"N'y aller pas avec votre compagne !
Si vous ne voulez pas qu'elle craque et switch à la simple vue de ce petit bijou!"

Et oui, on rentre pour deux et on en commande... trois


----------



## ebensatis (27 Mai 2006)

C'est incroyable le nombre de témoignage de switcher qui disent switcher avec le macbook. Je disait bien  que ce serait encore une meilleur machine a switche que l'imac ce truc.

Bon sinon le mien est arrivé hier mais étant parti en congé prolongé dans des contré lointaines je ne peut même pas en profiter (snif !   ) je ne l'ai meme pas encore vu en vrai et ne pourrait defaire l'emballage que dimanche soir a 22heures .... je n'en dort plus la nuit  .


----------



## Tarul (27 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tout au bout, c'est le petit nouveau... normal, il passe en dernier !


belle collection. Mon oncle possède le premier, et il fonctionne encore(il me l'a prété il y a quelques temps). 

Sinon je reprend la trés bonne question d'alex6: Quand l'ouverture du musée? 

Et pour les autres, bon switch


----------



## emy648 (27 Mai 2006)

roh,... mais vous utilisez quel moyen de paiement pour que ca aille si vite?  carte de credit je suppose...
moi j'ai fait mon virement le 24 mai, juste apres avoir fait ma commande via internet, mais ils ne l'ont visiblement toujours pas recu... du coup je ne sais pas encore quand je dois m'attendre a le recevoir mon macbook!  Vous croyez que c'est à cause du pont (congé) que ca met tant de temps pour arriver? Dois je m'inquieter? De toute façon je suppose que maintenant je n'aurai pas de nouvelles avant lundi...

En même temps le virement se faisait vers une banque différente de la mienne , donc ca met peut etre un peu plus de temps...


----------



## Tarul (27 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> roh,... mais vous utilisez quel moyen de paiement pour que ca aille si vite?  carte de credit je suppose...
> moi j'ai fait mon virement le 24 mai, juste apres avoir fait ma commande via internet, mais ils ne l'ont visiblement toujours pas recu... du coup je ne sais pas encore quand je dois m'attendre a le recevoir mon macbook!  Vous croyez que c'est à cause du pont (congé) que ca met tant de temps pour arriver? Dois je m'inquieter? De toute façon je suppose que maintenant je n'aurai pas de nouvelles avant lundi...
> 
> En même temps le virement se faisait vers une banque différente de la mienne , donc ca met peut etre un peu plus de temps...



juste comme ça, tu es sur que tu n'a pas un plafond de paiement avec ta carte? Du genre un plafond glissant de 500 sur une semaine?
Je me suis fait avoir une fois l'an dernier, j'avais oublié mon plafond et je pigé pas pourquoi ma carte ne passer pas :rateau:


----------



## Alex6 (27 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> juste comme ça, tu es sur que tu n'a pas un plafond de paiement avec ta carte? Du genre un plafond glissant de 500 sur une semaine?
> Je me suis fait avoir une fois l'an dernier, j'avais oublié mon plafond et je pigé pas pourquoi ma carte ne passer pas :rateau:



Vu qu'il a payé par virement, le plafond de la carte ne rentre pas en compte


----------



## Tarul (27 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il a payé par virement, le plafond de la carte ne rentre pas en compte


j'arrète pas les boulettes sur ce poste, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment.

c'est grave docteur?


----------



## Alex6 (27 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> c'est grave docteur?



Ton Acer commence à te taper sur le système je pense. Switch au plus vite


----------



## emy648 (27 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il a payé par virement, le plafond de la carte ne rentre pas en compte


 
oui...mais de toute façon je n'ai pas de plafond...
mais je me demande, vous pensez que mon virement peut arriver un samedi? et est ce que les gens de chez apple travaillent un samedi sur les commandes??  je ne pense pas mais bon... on sait jamais!


----------



## victor75 (27 Mai 2006)

coucou,

un petit message pour vous signaler que j'attend mon macbook mardi matin 

je vais dormir pour que le temps passe plus vite, d'ailleurs mardi soir je me fais arracher une dent ... j'aurai le plaisir de souffir en silence haha


----------



## arnaudg (27 Mai 2006)

Ah la la je test mon impatience en lisant tous ces témoignages d'heureux possesseurs de macbook. Pour ma part ce sera vers la fin de l'été. En attendant je continuerai à lire vos témoignages et contempler les photos (enfin d'ici là j'aurai surement été rendre hommage au macbook dans une fnac quelquonque)

Je suis content de lire que bootcamp et XP fonctionne bien sur macbook. Ce sera important pour moi. 
A ce sujet le wifi fonctionne bien via bootcamp??????


----------



## Alex6 (27 Mai 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> A ce sujet le wifi fonctionne bien via bootcamp??????




Cela fonctionne bien sur mon Imac Intel donc pas de raison que ca ne fonctionne pas sur le macbook.


----------



## arnaudg (27 Mai 2006)

Ok merci pour ta réponse. J'en veux unnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

Désolé si le lien a déjà été donné:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnO5uJIvZG8&search=mac apple macbook


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

Le modele 1.83GHZ chauffe t il plus que le 2GHZ ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Le modele 1.83GHZ chauffe t il plus que le 2GHZ ?



Il ne devrait pas y avoir une grande différence


----------



## ficelle (28 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Le modele 1.83GHZ chauffe t il plus que le 2GHZ ?



plus ?

:hein: 


apple doit revoir sa copie...

macbook brule le genou gauche !

macbook fait mooooooohhhhmmmm !

macbook a un ecran pas assez inclinable !

macbook a du mal à dire que la batterie est chargée !

macbook a un trackpad trop bruyant dans le silence de la nuit !

... un core duo 1.5 ghz serait peut etre suffisant ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mai 2006)

Je le veux ce mac


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Le modele 1.83GHZ chauffe t il plus que le 2GHZ ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KD35mafPfI


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> macbook a un trackpad trop bruyant dans le silence de la nuit !


Le trackpad ??? ou les boutons ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KD35mafPfI



En degré celcius ? Ca fait combien ? :rose:


----------



## Alex6 (28 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> En degré celcius ? Ca fait combien ? :rose:



119,8 degrés fahrenheit correspodent à 48,8 degrés celsius et 109 degrés fahrenheit correspondent à 42,8 degrés celsius


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

http://www.teaching-english-in-japan.net/conversion/celsius

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/29032-LiBook-est-fragile-enrobezle-damour-ou-dun-t.htm


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> 119,8 degrés fahrenheit correspodent à 48,8 degrés celsius et 109 degrés fahrenheit correspondent à 42,8 degrés celsius


Et comme le seuil de douleur est au alentour de 50°C


----------



## Alex6 (28 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et comme le seuil de douleur est au alentour de 50°C



Ca va sentir le cochon grillé chez les possesseurs de macbook


----------



## Chang (28 Mai 2006)

Ceci dit je n'ai jamais trouve tres pratique de poser son portable sur ses genoux ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

C'est honnete encore 50° .... mais bon c'est sur que si le plastique restitue 50° ça doit chauffer à l'intérieur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit je n'ai jamais trouve tres pratique de poser son portable sur ses genoux ...



Sinon il y a toujours le coup de se promener avec une BD, au moins pas de risque d'etouffement comme sur un lit et pas de risque de brulure :rose:


----------



## Alex6 (28 Mai 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit je n'ai jamais trouve tres pratique de poser son portable sur ses genoux ...



De même pour moi, il est très rare que je pose mon portable sur mes genoux quand je l'utilise


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2006)

Bah alors tu posts comment aux chiottes ? 



			
				Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> C'est honnete encore 50° ....


J'ai assez mis mes mains dans des bains à 50°C pile pour te dire que ça fait très, mais alors très vite mal....


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors tu posts comment aux chiottes ?



Je pose à côté, je met le Macbook sur les lunettes...ensuite je ramasse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

La délicatesse du matin ...
Je poste mon 100eme message et je me sens bien.
Bientot le macbook sera entre mes mains,
Vendredi mon banquier m'aimera moins.


----------



## samoussa (28 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le veux ce mac


commandé  le mien vendredi soir. Livraison prévue popur le 13 juin


----------



## emy648 (28 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> commandé le mien vendredi soir. Livraison prévue popur le 13 juin


 

pfff... et moi j'ai passé ma commande mardi, et toujours aucune nouvelle... :hein: 
(payé par virement)


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> pfff... et moi j'ai passé ma commande mardi, et toujours aucune nouvelle... :hein:
> (payé par virement)




Ils mettent toujours un certain temps avant de valider le payement


----------



## ERICVOLTAIRE (28 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à Tous, 

J'envisage d'acheter le nouveau MACBOOK. J'aurais besoin de vos conseils: 
- la mémoire video de 64Mo est ce suffisant pour un jeu video, exemple CITY LIFE en 3D?
- MICROSOFT OFFICE 2004 pour MAC test drive, est il compatible avec PC, les docs enregistrés sur MAC pourraient ils être lu sur PC?
- J'ai eu un IMAC en 1996, le reproche que je lui faisais c'est ça lenteur et surtout le fait qu'il BUGGAIT sans arrêt, les MAC à l'avantage des PC n'ont pas de virus mais on dit qu'ils buggent toujours autant, est ce vrai?

Merci pour vos réponses, 

Eric


----------



## samoussa (28 Mai 2006)

ERICVOLTAIRE a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à Tous,
> 
> J'envisage d'acheter le nouveau MACBOOK. J'aurais besoin de vos conseils:
> - la mémoire video de 64Mo est ce suffisant pour un jeu video, exemple CITY LIFE en 3D?
> ...



    Un mac ne bug pas, un mac kernel panique !

blague à part ,ce qui différencie un mac d'un pc, outre son design, sa qualité generale de fabrication, la qualité de son OS, c'est justement qu'il plante tres peu. Donc je ne comprends tout simplement pas ce que tu dis...ah....je fonds..... 

Je pense qu'un bon casse brique doit pouvoir tourner sur un core duo à 2 ghz


----------



## Warflo (28 Mai 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit je n'ai jamais trouve tres pratique de poser son portable sur ses genoux ...


Moi j'ai toujours trouvé ça très pratique, mais une étude a prouvé que les ondes émise par les ordinateurs portables, réduisent la fertilité chez les hommes...:afraid:


----------



## Alex6 (28 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai toujours trouvé ça très pratique, mais une étude a prouvé que les ondes émise par les ordinateurs portables, réduisent la fertilité chez les hommes...:afraid:



Tout comme le téléphone portable qui passe la journée dans la poche de pantalon je pense


----------



## arnaud_aime (28 Mai 2006)

Pour en revenir à ce problème de (sur)chauffe du macbook - ayant commandé le mien le 22 je l'attends comme les autres pour le 31 mai- j'ai vu sur le net des tapis ventillés, vous savez avec deux ventilateurs de 80 mm et le bloc en aluminium permettant le transfert de chaleur. Mais je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut en pratique et mon hic c'est que les deux ventilateurs sont alimentés par port usb donc par le macbook (coup dur pour lui non?).
Enfin si y en a qui veulent réagir en passant que c'est une bonne chose ( ou mauvaise) je suis preneur.


----------



## Alex6 (28 Mai 2006)

arnaud_aime a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à ce problème de (sur)chauffe du macbook - ayant commandé le mien le 22 je l'attends comme les autres pour le 31 mai- j'ai vu sur le net des tapis ventillés, vous savez avec deux ventillateurs de 80 mm et le bloc en aluminium permettant le transfert de chaleur. Mais je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut en pratique et mon hic c'est que les deux ventillateurs sont alimentés par port usb donc par le macbook (coup dur pour lui non?).
> Enfin si y en a qui veulent réagir en passant que c'est une bonne chose ( ou mauvaise) je suis preneur.



Je ne pense pas que ce soit une très bonne chose.
Étant donné que le tapis est branché sur le port USB, tu perds de l'autonomie.
Même si cela ventile le macbook, la solution doit être relativement bruyante.
Les ventilateurs du macbook suffisent (peut être pas pour tes genoux mais je ne pense pas que tu poseras le tapis sur tes genoux , mais pour les composants il n'y a pas de problème)


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mai 2006)

ERICVOLTAIRE a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un IMAC en 1996, le reproche que je lui faisais c'est ça lenteur et surtout le fait qu'il BUGGAIT sans arrêt, les MAC à l'avantage des PC n'ont pas de virus mais on dit qu'ils buggent toujours autant, est ce vrai?


Ils ne buggent certainement pas plus que les PC. Maintenant, on ne peut pas nier que çà et là, il y ait quelques imperfections, mais elles finissent la plupart du temps par être corrigées par une mise à jour.
De toutes façons, les Macs d'aujourd'hui n'ont franchement plus grand chose à voir avec les Macs d'il y a 10 ans, tant au niveau du matériel que du système d'exploitation. D'ailleurs, 1996 correspond à la période la plus médiocre de l'histoire d'Apple, donc c'est pas la meilleure référence. Il vaut mieux oublier tous ces a priori, et juger uniquement le présent (et entrevoir le futur plutôt prometteur de côté de la pomme).

PS : En 1996, il n'y avait pas d'ordinateur "Mac" répondant au nom d'iMac, tu devais avoir un autre modèle, non ?


----------



## arnaud_aime (28 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit une très bonne chose.
> Étant donné que le tapis est branché sur le port USB, tu perds de l'autonomie.
> Même si cela ventile le macbook, la solution doit être relativement bruyante.


 
Sur ce point je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Et oui je ne comptes pas mettre le tapis sur mes genoux mais toutefois lorsque le macbook aura de grosses applications à exécuter je me demande si ce tapis ne l'aidera pas à ce rafraichir.

Pour ce qui est de l'alimentation par le biais du port usb, j'aurais un petit montage archaique pour y remédier. 

Ce que je vais faire, je vais attendre mon mac et si je vois que la chaleur et trop importante (lors de grosses applications) et bien je m'achèterai ce genre de tapis. 
En tout cas merci Alx6.


----------



## Lamar (28 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

moi, j'utilise ça avec mon iBook :




pas pour la chaleur, pour le coté pratique, mais ça isole bien de la chaleur aussi.


----------



## bouilla (28 Mai 2006)

:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2006)

T'énerve pas bouilla c'était un gag


----------



## bouilla (28 Mai 2006)

ah oui jme disais aussi  

20k de messages, tu chômes pas toi ! (ou plutot si non ?  )


----------



## Tarul (28 Mai 2006)

ERICVOLTAIRE a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à Tous,
> 
> J'envisage d'acheter le nouveau MACBOOK. J'aurais besoin de vos conseils:
> - la mémoire video de 64Mo est ce suffisant pour un jeu video, exemple CITY LIFE en 3D?
> ...



Salut, tu devrais te faire un message dans la section switch. 

pour te répondre, je pense(mais pas sûr) que cela devrait aller. mais une chose est sûr cela va t'obliger d'acheter de d'installer windows xp sur mac avec bootcamp.

office 2004 existe en version native ppc pour mac. et peut fonctionner(avec un ralentissement) sur un macbook. Normalment tout fichier produit par une suite de ms office est compatible quelque soit le système. suivant ton utilisation il y a neo office et open office qui sont compatible avec les fichiers de microsoft et qui sont gratuit.

pour ton imac(ou emac), qu'est-ce que tu appeles buggait? normalement mac os X est plus robuste qu'XP sur la durée.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> pour ton imac(ou emac), qu'est-ce que tu appeles buggait? normalement mac os X est plus robuste qu'XP sur la durée.


En 1996, ni l'iMac, ni Mac OS X n'existaient. Ceci explique peut-être cela.


----------



## amir (28 Mai 2006)

Nihao,

Bonjour à tous, spéciale dédicace à tous les chinois de ce forum... 

Voila que je retrouve bien obligé de passer à l'évolution MB... eh oui je viens juste de me faire voler mon fidèle ibook G4 à shanghai  

Comme vous l'avez surement constaté les MB sont expédiés à Pudong (à 30min de chez moi !), mais les prix sont casiment les même qu'en France environ 50$ de différence... Alors je pense bien faire un pti tour du côté de Hong Kong... la bas le MB noir est à 1184 euros  .
Je pense donc que je vai passer du côté de la force noir!!

Je souhaite donc s'avoir qu'elle sont les formalités quand on passe la douanne... si je retourne en France  "we never know".
Et si vous savez si l'on peut déclarer sont mac volé auprès d'Apple.


J'y vai jeudi prochain, alors je vous tiendrai au courant pour les clavier AZERTY.


PEACE


----------



## Cornelius (29 Mai 2006)

Bon les gars, je n'en peux tout simplement plus d'attendre. Pour tracker mon colis, (je vis en Suisse) il faut que j'aille où? J'avais trouvé des infos par apecode.com/appletrack mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit updaté maintenant. Est-ce-que c'est censé être DHL ou TNT ou Kuehne & Nagel??? Please help a brand new switcher.


----------



## ficelle (29 Mai 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit je n'ai jamais trouve tres pratique de poser son portable sur ses genoux ...



tout depend de ses genoux, et de ce qui va avec... mais je prefere le poser sur les miens


----------



## arthur74 (29 Mai 2006)

Cornelius a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars, je n'en peux tout simplement plus d'attendre. Pour tracker mon colis, (je vis en Suisse) il faut que j'aille où? J'avais trouvé des infos par apecode.com/appletrack mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit updaté maintenant. Est-ce-que c'est censé être DHL ou TNT ou Kuehne & Nagel??? Please help a brand new switcher.



Tu va ici : http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracker.do?


----------



## Chang (29 Mai 2006)

amir a dit:
			
		

> Nihao,
> 
> Bonjour à tous, spéciale dédicace à tous les chinois de ce forum...
> 
> ...


YO !! (&#20320;&#22909;&#65289;

Decidement y'a du vol de portables en ce moment, c aussi pour ca que je passe au Macbook. La pote a mon boss devait me le chopper aujourdhui a Hong Kong mais elle peut pas retirer, donc j'hesite a faire un voyage A/R d'une journee, ca revient toujours moins cher.

Amir, tu veux pas me prendre un blanc et t'arreter par Xiamen au retour ? Juste le temps de me le passer et que je paye une biere koi .. en plus c ta route !! 

Euh sinon pour la douane Chine/HK, a la rigueur, tu retournes le carton, comme ca ca attire pas les yeux des gendarmes et des pick pockets, j'avais fait ca en allant qcheter du matos de zic a HK auparavant.

Et pour les autres pays, une fois que tu l'as utilise, tu n'as rien a prouver.


----------



## amir (29 Mai 2006)

hehe, c'est clair qu'il faut faire attention a shanghai, c'est pas encore comme a shenzhen.... mais bon.

Pour le MB, je suis de plus en plus impacient, marre de retourner sur windows 24/24, mais bon il faut que je verifie les entree de mon visa (je crois que j'en ai qu'une... ) 

Chang eh bien pourquoi pas! Fait peter tes coordonnees.

Sinon pas l'ombre d'un azerty sur HK


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> pfff... et moi j'ai passé ma commande mardi, et toujours aucune nouvelle... :hein:
> (payé par virement)




Il a fallu une semaine avant qu'ils nencaissent mon chèque mais normalement un virement c'est moins long... Enfin ça te permet de bosser tes exams(si je me souviens bien c'est bientot!)


----------



## SoniK (29 Mai 2006)

J'ai payé comme emy648 par virement. L'argent m'a été débité le lendemain, et ma commande est passée en attente d'espédition ce matin.
Expédition prévue le 5 juin, livraison le 13.
Au fait le commercial Apple m'a dit au tel qu'il me mettait prioritaire. Ca va me faire gagner du temps ou c'était juste pour me faire plaisir ?


----------



## victor75 (29 Mai 2006)

pour ma part je dois etre livré demain, et j'ai precisé que je voudrais etre livré le matin et pas de problèmes m'assure t on ...

je verrais bien demain suis trop impatient 

d'ailleurs à 17h, je me fais arracher une dent sympa lol


----------



## mistergyom (29 Mai 2006)

amir a dit:
			
		

> Nihao,
> 
> Bonjour à tous, spéciale dédicace à tous les chinois de ce forum...
> 
> ...



Pour la douane, tu sors simplement le macbook de son emballage pour ne pas qu'on sache que tu l'as acheté là.  Comme ça tu passes avec ton nouveau macbook comme si ça avait toujours était ton portable !

Je me trompe peut-être mais que je crois que dans ce cas, y a aucuns soucis !


----------



## Fondug (29 Mai 2006)

Moi là, y'a quand même un truc que j'trouve pas normal. C'est un collaborateur du bureau (alors que le bureau était fermé mais lui était venu une paire d'heures) qui a réceptionné mon macbook. Pas de problème mais que je sache, aucune pièce d'identité n'a été demandée, donc en gros, j'aurai trés bien pu me retrouver avec un statut "livré" et m'être fait enfumer l'ordi par qq'un d'autre. C'est quand même limite je trouve...


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> J'ai payé comme emy648 par virement. L'argent m'a été débité le lendemain, et ma commande est passée en attente d'espédition ce matin.
> Expédition prévue le 5 juin, livraison le 13.
> Au fait le commercial Apple m'a dit au tel qu'il me mettait prioritaire. Ca va me faire gagner du temps ou c'était juste pour me faire plaisir ?


Je viens d'appeler l'apple store. Je dois recevoir un avis d'expedition aujourdhui ou demain, puis 3 à 5 jours pour livraison, donc fin de semaine ou lundi prochain.


----------



## Dr_cube (29 Mai 2006)

Il y a quand même une question que je me pose : Est-ce qu'on reçoit un email ou un coup de fil pour savoir quand le livreur va passer ? Non parce si je ne suis pas chez moi quand il passe, il fait quoi ? Il repasse le lendemain ? Et si le lendemain je ne suis pas chez moi ? Il le renvoie le coli à Suzhou ? 
Il y a un an mes voisins avaient commandé un ordinateur, et vu qu'ils n'étaient pas chez eux, le livreur avait laissé le coli chez moi.. Je ne trouve pas ça très sérieux.. j'aurais pu jouer au foot avec le coli, et endomager le matériel.. J'espère vraiment qu'il va me remettre mon MacBook en mains propres.. 
Est-ce qu'il y a des crénaux horraires fixes pour les livraisons ? Parce que je devrais recevoir mon MacBook vendredi (selon le site d'Apple), et je termine à journée d'examens à 8h30... Mais selon TNT, je devrais recevoir mon MacBook mercredi.. Je me demande lequel des deux a raison.. Si je le reçois mercredi, je vais avoir du mal à réviser pour mes examens ^^.


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quand même une question que je me pose : Est-ce qu'on reçoit un email ou un coup de fil pour savoir quand le livreur va passer ? Non parce si je ne suis pas chez moi quand il passe, il fait quoi ? Il repasse le lendemain ? Et si le lendemain je ne suis pas chez moi ? Il le renvoie le coli à Suzhou ?
> Il y a un an mes voisins avaient commandé un ordinateur, et vu qu'ils n'étaient pas chez eux, le livreur avait laissé le coli chez moi.. Je ne trouve pas ça très sérieux.. j'aurais pu jouer au foot avec le coli, et endomager le matériel.. J'espère vraiment qu'il va me remettre mon MacBook en mains propres..
> Est-ce qu'il y a des crénaux horraires fixes pour les livraisons ? Parce que je devrais recevoir mon MacBook vendredi (selon le site d'Apple), et je termine à journée d'examens à 8h30... Mais selon TNT, je devrais recevoir mon MacBook mercredi.. Je me demande lequel des deux a raison.. Si je le reçois mercredi, je vais avoir du mal à réviser pour mes examens ^^.


Ils doivent te tel. si tu n'es pas là, pour prendre rdv ppour un second passage. Au 3eme ils gardent le macbook...


----------



## victor75 (29 Mai 2006)

29 mai 2006 	13:54 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point

hummm c'est à dire ??


----------



## Tarul (29 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Moi là, y'a quand même un truc que j'trouve pas normal. C'est un collaborateur du bureau (alors que le bureau était fermé mais lui était venu une paire d'heures) qui a réceptionné mon macbook. Pas de problème mais que je sache, aucune pièce d'identité n'a été demandée, donc en gros, j'aurai trés bien pu me retrouver avec un statut "livré" et m'être fait enfumer l'ordi par qq'un d'autre. C'est quand même limite je trouve...



ça cela ne métonne pas beaucoups. C'est aussi tnt qui s'est occupé de mes nombreux retour de mon acer, lorsque ce dernier revenait chez mes parents, il ne demandait de pièce d'identité.
Ceci étant dit, il trouvera ça louche ne plus voir mes parents le livreur vu comme il les connait.


----------



## bouilla (29 Mai 2006)

traduction : le transporteur aurait parait-il un probleme de transit intestinal, y'aura sans doute du retard. En dédommagement ils t'offrent un hub.

Je recois le mien demain oim !


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

Je viens de recevoir le mien. Les photos suivront!!!


----------



## arnaudg (29 Mai 2006)

Des photos, des photos. Et ton avis sur la bête bien sur


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir le mien. Les photos suivront!!!




Des photos!!!!!!! :bebe::bebe:


----------



## victor75 (29 Mai 2006)

alors tes photos !!!!


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

Arg il n'est plus là, le macbook lui a cramé les doigts!!! :casse:


----------



## Tarul (29 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Arg il n'est plus là, le macbook lui a cramé les doigts!!! :casse:



c'est petit ça. 

sinon victor, il faut être patient, laisse lui le temps de découvrir sa bestiole(et accesoirement de faire ses photos ) et de mettre sur un site les photos nouvellement prises. 

Ah ces jeunes , ils ont plus de patience.


----------



## victor75 (29 Mai 2006)

lol kler en + je reçois le miens demain  lol


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

Lol... faut pas être si impatients les amis! 

Là je vous écris depuis mon nouveau petit macbook blanc 2ghz.  
Mes premières impressions:

- L'écran glossy ne me dérange pas du tout, au contraire, je le trouve superbe et les couleurs donnent vraiment bien!!
- La chaleur: bof, j'ai pas fait grand chose dessus. Mais en faisant des trucs de base, itunes + internet, ben il est pas du tout chaud. 
- Le design: vraiment top! Le clavier est un peu bizarre. Au départ je le trouvais assez embêtant, mais rien qu'en tapant ce message, je m'y suis fait! Donc pas de souci!
- Photo Booth, vraiment trop sympa!b:love: 
- MagSafe: trop cool aussi!

Bref, je suis ravi pour le moment.

D'autres questions? A oui, le bouton du trackpad, ne fait AUCUN bruit contrairement au PB que j'ai eu pendant une semaine!  

PS: j'ai bien évidemment pris des photos. Le temps que je les mette sur mon blog. Vous les verrez d'ici d'ici la fin d'aprem!


----------



## Tarul (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Lol... faut pas être si impatients les amis!
> 
> Là je vous écris depuis mon nouveau petit macbook blanc 2ghz.
> Mes premières impressions:
> ...



t'as essayé le clic droit pas le touchpad? 
que donne la fermeture magnétique et frontrow? 

Pour la chaleur, continue a l'utiliser avec le même charge de travail, et dis nous si il est resté à la même température.


----------



## arnaud_aime (29 Mai 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> 29 mai 2006     13:54     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 
> hummm c'est à dire ??


 
Ton macbook est exactement au même niveau que le miens ils se suivent enfin le mien le premier  !
ah non autant pour moi le mien est déja parti de Arnhem Hub il se dirige vers la France! 
Donc livraison dans 1 à 3 jours. Aprés les cartons que je me suis pris en exam de chimie ces temps si ca va faire du bien un peu de réconfort :love: . (en espérant que ma copine ne me le prenne pas car je préfèrerai jouer avec lui qu'avec elle :rose: ).


----------



## Tarul (29 Mai 2006)

arnaud_aime a dit:
			
		

> (en espérant que ma copine ne me le prenne pas car je préfèrerai jouer avec lui qu'avec elle :rose: ).



Dis moi, c'es quoi son numéro de téléphone? Pasque sinon je veux bien te remplacer ou alors lui filier l'adresse de ce poste fort intéréssant pour elle.  :rateau:


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> t'as essayé le clic droit pas le touchpad?
> que donne la fermeture magnétique et frontrow?
> 
> Pour la chaleur, continue a l'utiliser avec le même charge de travail, et dis nous si il est resté à la même température.



Le clic droit? Comment ça devrait marcher??
La fermeture magnétique, c'est cool, mais ca y va assez fort, il me semble...
Et frontrow, ça donne trop bien. Tout comme la télécommande, c'est très pratique.

Quant à la chaleur, c'est clair que dessus c'est pas mal chaud. Mais sur le dessus, je ne sens rien...


----------



## Fabien_smv (29 Mai 2006)

Ah, j'ai enfin des infos sur tnt.fr 


> 29 mai 2006 16:37 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 29 mai 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point



J'espère que je vais l'avoir avant le 1er juin ^^


----------



## Tarul (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Le clic droit? Comment ça devrait marcher??
> La fermeture magnétique, c'est cool, mais ca y va assez fort, il me semble...
> Et frontrow, ça donne trop bien. Tout comme la télécommande, c'est très pratique.
> 
> Quant à la chaleur, c'est clair que dessus c'est pas mal chaud. Mais sur le dessus, je ne sens rien...



j'ai entendu sur le pomcat de pompompom vf, qu'il était possible de faire un clic droit(en plus des défilement horizontaux et verticaux) avec le tauchpad.


----------



## MacEnro (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la chaleur, c'est clair que dessus c'est pas mal chaud. Mais sur le dessus, je ne sens rien...


 
:hein: :hein:


----------



## MacEnro (29 Mai 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> 29 mai 2006 13:54 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 
> hummm c'est à dire ??


 
C'est à dire "Arrivé à Arnhem (Arnhem est un ville proche d'Amsterdam, donc il est sur la plate-forme d'Amsterdam)"...


----------



## Fondug (29 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu sur le pomcat de pompompom vf, qu'il était possible de faire un clic droit(en plus des défilement horizontaux et verticaux) avec le tauchpad.


 
Ca fonctionne trés bien. Le clic 2 doigts à droite du touchpad est nickel


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu sur le pomcat de pompompom vf, qu'il était possible de faire un clic droit(en plus des défilement horizontaux et verticaux) avec le tauchpad.



ah oui en fait, ca marche très bien (j'avais oublié de l'activer)


----------



## Fondug (29 Mai 2006)

Encore une fois pour les impatients. J'ai commandé le 17, j'devais le recevoir entre le 29 et le 1er juin, j'ai reçu mercredi dernier (le 24) un mail pour me dire qu'ils étaient en retard, sur le site tracking de TNT c'était le concours du message le plus incompréhensible et j'ai finalement été livré le vendredi 26.

Donc patience, ne vous fiez pas trop aux lignes sur TNT, ni aux mails d'apple. Le truc qui est certain : votre mac est quelquepart et il va bien finir par arriver...


----------



## Dr_cube (29 Mai 2006)

Youhouuu !!! 

29 mai 2006 15:40 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
29 mai 2006 15:37 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
27 mai 2006 01:22 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 
25 mai 2006 17:14 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Il ne me reste que 1 à 3 jours à attendre !! Je suis chez moi mardi matin et mercredi.. J'espère que Monsieur TNT lira ce message, et ne passera pas chez moi à un autre moment..


----------



## emy648 (29 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Il a fallu une semaine avant qu'ils nencaissent mon chèque mais normalement un virement c'est moins long... Enfin ça te permet de bosser tes exams(si je me souviens bien c'est bientot!)


 
J'ai eu mon 1er exam aujourd'hui en effet!! 
Mais bon d'un autre coté ca me tracasse de pas savoir ou est mon argent!


----------



## emy648 (29 Mai 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> J'ai payé comme emy648 par virement. L'argent m'a été débité le lendemain, et ma commande est passée en attente d'espédition ce matin.
> Expédition prévue le 5 juin, livraison le 13.
> Au fait le commercial Apple m'a dit au tel qu'il me mettait prioritaire. Ca va me faire gagner du temps ou c'était juste pour me faire plaisir ?


 
Je crois que ca dépend des banques (et surtout si le virement se fait d'un compte a un autre au sein d'une même banque)... je sais bien que de dexia à ING, il faut min 3 à 4jours pour que le transfert se fasse. Et bon vu qu'en plus je suis tombée pendant le fameux w-e de congé au moment ou j'ai fait mon virement (quoi que je sais pas si ca a une importance). Enfin soit, je dois toujours attendre...car toujours rien.
Si d'ici fin de la semaine je n ai pas de nouvelles, je telephone chez apple...

Enfin, sinon je suis passée chez cami à Liège et j'ai vu le macbook en vrai!!:love: 
Pas décue en tout cas!! J'ai pas trop chipoté (pcq jconnais rien a mac os x donc j avais pas envie de faire une boulette avec le vendeur a coté de moi ), j'ai juste essayé le clavier puisque c etait ce qui m'inquietait le plus, et je le trouve plutot agreable! Sinon bein il est très joli evidemment, mais j'attends de l'avoir vraiment entre les mains pour voir tout ce qui tourne dessus!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Mai 2006)

À propos de 13 pouces.... Vous savez quand est-ce que des sacs pour portables 13 pouces seront en vente sur l'Apple Store ?

Une autre question, qui tiens plus de la rumeur : J'achèterais certainement mon MacBook extrème-fin octobre, ou bien début novembre. Selon vous, le MacBook rev B sortira vers quand ? Avent, ou après ?


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

Les photos sont en ligne!  

ICI


----------



## MacEskis (29 Mai 2006)

C'est amusant le lien...


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> C'est amusant le lien...



Ca marche pas chez toi?? Et chez les autres?:mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sont en ligne!
> 
> ICI




si si on te voit avec tes lunettes de soleil qui essaye PhotoBooth


----------



## emy648 (29 Mai 2006)

moi ca marche!!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


roooooooooooooh c est trop beau!!!! je veux le mien!!


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> si si on te voit avec tes lunettes de soleil qui essaye PhotoBooth



OK merci... Trop fun photo booth (regarde mon nouvel avatar)


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> moi ca marche!!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> roooooooooooooh c est trop beau!!!! je veux le mien!!



tu l'auras, un peu de patience. Tu l'apprécieras d'autant plus. Moi il était bien en retard!


----------



## mistergyom (29 Mai 2006)

Merci pour les photos !! 
Mais ça donne tellement envie ..... :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Tarul (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sont en ligne!
> 
> ICI


dis moi tu as un tuner tv, parceque l'on voit sur la photo de dashboard un télétext ^^

sinon nikel tes photos.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Mai 2006)

Harrrrr !!! J'ai ma carte bleu qui viens d'entrer en fusion par anticipation !!!!

(Oups... j'avais oublié... j'en ai pas encore....   )


----------



## victor75 (29 Mai 2006)

cool ton mac book

par contr ej'ai une questionles amis, je viens de telà tnt qui me dise que je reçois mon macbook demain, et quand je vais sur leur site, voici ce que j'ai  :

29 mai 2006 	13:54 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
27 mai 2006 	01:22 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
25 mai 2006 	17:25 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point

bizzare pour une récéption le lendemain  qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

Je sais plus qui a dit que TNT appelait avant de passer pour livrer, c'est bien vrai cette info parceque ça marrengerait de pas attendre tt une journée chez moi???


----------



## victor75 (29 Mai 2006)

jze viens d eles contacter normalement l arrive soit dans la nuit soit demain pour une livraison soit demain soit après demain je vais me transformer en superman lol jamais autant impatient pour un produit apple


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais plus qui a dit que TNT appelait avant de passer pour livrer, c'est bien vrai cette info parceque ça marrengerait de pas attendre tt une journée chez moi???



Non non ils appellent pas. Par contre, toi tu peux appeler. mais là encore, c'est pas top fiable. La nana ce matin m'a dit, oh mais il est en hollande, ça sera pas avant demain, et il est arrivé à 15h! Comme quoi...


----------



## alaix (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sont en ligne!
> 
> ICI


Ma soeur me demande si tu es livré avec le macbook!!!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Mai 2006)

MDR !! Tu voudra bien coup de bouler ta soeur pour moi :love:

À propos de 13 pouces.... Vous savez quand est-ce que des sacs pour portables 13 pouces seront en vente sur l'Apple Store ?

Une autre question, qui tiens plus de la rumeur : J'achèterais certainement mon MacBook extrème-fin octobre, ou bien début novembre. Selon vous, le MacBook rev B sortira vers quand ? Avent, ou après ?


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur me demande si tu es livré avec le macbook!!!!



Oui ca peut se faire... Mais il faut rallonger le prix. Et tout dépend de l'âge de ta soeur


----------



## Grosbisou (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sont en ligne!
> ICI



Merci beaucoup 

Mais c'est moi ou ce clavier qwerty est louche ? :hein:


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir le mien. Les photos suivront!!!


Dis mcsly, c'est ta tête en vrai sur l'avatar ?


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la chaleur, c'est clair que dessus c'est pas mal chaud. Mais sur le dessus, je ne sens rien...


:mouais: 
Vous savez comment on suit son colis vous ? J'ai reçu mon avis d'xpedition en debut d'aprem. Je sais que c'est TNT qu s'en occup, mais c'est tout


----------



## iKass (29 Mai 2006)

J'ai commandé mon premie Mac mercredi matin, et apple m'a confirmé l'envoi vendredi. Voici ce que me donne tnt:

29 mai 2006 17:22 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
29 mai 2006 16:01 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
27 mai 2006 23:34 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 
26 mai 2006 21:10 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point 

 Je crois que j'ai jamais été aussi impatient de recevoir un colis !
Ca faisait longtemps que je voulais switcher, mais je voulais attendre la relève de l'iBook. J'espère le reçevoir avant leweek-end, et je n'oublirais pas les photos !


----------



## ebensatis (29 Mai 2006)

Il m'a attendu tout le week end alors que j'était parti dans des contrée lointaine. Je l'ai retrouvé ce matin ... du attendre midi pour le déballer ... et m'emballer.
Que du bon sauf l'écran brillant dont je m 'atendait a ce que ca me plaise pas bcq . Mais bon... tout peut pas etre parfait.
flasher sous toute les couture vous devriez avoir les photos bientot ( et peux etre une petite video du deballage si g le temps)


----------



## leeloo (29 Mai 2006)

Bordel de m**** je l'ai commandé mardi 23, confirmé le 25 et depuis le 26 il est bloqué à Shanghai26 mai 2006 12:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay !!!!!  
J'en peut plus d'attendre!!!
Mais je reste calme...


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

leeloo a dit:
			
		

> Bordel de m**** je l'ai commandé mardi 23, confirmé le 25 et depuis le 26 il est bloqué à Shanghai26 mai 2006 12:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay !!!!!
> J'en peut plus d'attendre!!!
> Mais je reste calme...


T'as l'air


----------



## Fabien_smv (29 Mai 2006)

Grosbisou a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Mais c'est moi ou ce clavier qwerty est louche ? :hein:


 Peut-être parce que c'est pas un QWERTY mais un QWERTZ


----------



## leeloo (29 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> T'as l'air


 

C'est surtout que TNT est super pas doué dans son tracking. 
Si ça se trouve ils vont me livrer demain (on y croit!) et je le saurai qu'après demain...enfin tu vois ce que je veux dire. 
En tout cas dans mon suivi de commande d'apple ya marqué le 30, et le 30 c'est demain, donc on verra bien.


----------



## leeloo (29 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sont en ligne!
> 
> ICI


 
Quoiqu'il en soit (suis pas sûre de l'ortographe mais j'aime bien ce mot) merci encore pour les photos  
ça aide à faire patienter ceux qui attendent encore


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

leeloo a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que TNT est super pas doué dans son tracking.
> Si ça se trouve ils vont me livrer demain (on y croit!) et je le saurai qu'après demain...enfin tu vois ce que je veux dire.
> En tout cas dans mon suivi de commande d'apple ya marqué le 30, et le 30 c'est demain, donc on verra bien.


le numero de tracking c'est bien celui à 10 chiffres qu'ils appellent reference d'expedition ?


----------



## leeloo (29 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> le numero de tracking c'est bien celui à 10 chiffres qu'ils appellent reference d'expedition ?


 
Y commence par 80...


----------



## iKass (29 Mai 2006)

c'est celui de 9 chiffres qui s'appelle numéro de suivi quand tu vas voir ta commande sur l'Apple Store

edit: je crois que les 2 marchent


----------



## leeloo (29 Mai 2006)

et y faut que tu coches ref.interne


----------



## leeloo (29 Mai 2006)

leeloo a dit:
			
		

> et y faut que tu coches ref.interne


 
Si si ça marche aussi


----------



## winelovers (29 Mai 2006)

Une question : si on ne peut pas réceptionner son macbook le jour où TNT le livre (et oui il y a en France 88% d'actif, dont 60% de fonctionnaire mais bon ce n'est pas la question...:love: ), est-ce qu'un proche (style ma maman chérie) peut le faire ?


----------



## Fabien_smv (29 Mai 2006)

iKass a dit:
			
		

> c'est celui de 9 chiffres qui s'appelle numéro de suivi quand tu vas voir ta commande sur l'Apple Store
> 
> edit: je crois que les 2 marchent


 Oui, les deux fonctionnent mais uniquement quand TNT a pris en charge le colis.


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

leeloo a dit:
			
		

> et y faut que tu coches ref.interne


c'est peut être normal que mon numero soit introuvable vu que c'est le jour d'expedition


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Dis mcsly, c'est ta tête en vrai sur l'avatar ?



oui, un chef d'oeuvre made in photo booth. Qu'est-ce qu'on a rigolé!!


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

Grosbisou a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Mais c'est moi ou ce clavier qwerty est louche ? :hein:



Oui il est louche pour toi. Mais en Suisse romande on a des QWERTZ! :rateau:


----------



## martinette (29 Mai 2006)

leeloo a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il en soit (suis pas sûre de l'ortographe mais j'aime bien ce mot) merci encore pour les photos
> ça aide à faire patienter ceux qui attendent encore


          ouaiis! merci beaucoup macsly pour tes photos, j'en voulais une en gros plan du clavier, très bien. le mien est commandé depuis le 19 mai et je devrais le recevoir demain, mais rien de neuf sur le site de tnt, il est en hollande depuis le 26. moi au moins je ne l'ai pas reçu en avance! bon, quelqu'un a-t-il des problèmes de ventilateurs aussi? j'ai pris le modèle de base pourvu que tout marche, je crois même que je vais prendre l'applecare!    :sleep:    bonne nuit les impatients, vivement demain et faites que ça n'arrive pas pendant que je serai au boulot (de fonctionnaire comme 60pr cent de la population, donc!):sleep:


----------



## Fondug (29 Mai 2006)

Lis l'autre sujet, ça te rassurera : pas de bruit proc, pas de bruit ventilo, le panard quoi...


----------



## arnaudg (30 Mai 2006)

Merci pour tes photos. Cela fait encore un peu plus de bave sur le bureau mais bon ...


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mai 2006)

Mon MacBook est à Strasbourg, il devrait être livré ce matin si tout va bien! 

Je suis vraiment impatient! Mais pour ceux qui attendent, d'après mon tracking, il faut une journée (ou plutôt une nuit) pour passer de Arnhem à votre ville.


----------



## arnaudg (30 Mai 2006)

On attend tes commentaires sur la chose


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> On attend tes commentaires sur la chose


 la main de la famille addams ou le cousin machin?  


--->[]

j'ai pas pu resiter à la faire.


----------



## arnaudg (30 Mai 2006)

he he he .....


----------



## samoussa (30 Mai 2006)

est ce que quelqu'un sait quand est-ce qu'on peut verifier l'expedition sur le site de tnt avec son n° de tracking. Mon mac est parti hier, et depuis mon numero est toujours "introuvable". 
Sais pas si c'est normal ou pas.


----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> est ce que quelqu'un sait quand est-ce qu'on peut verifier l'expedition sur le site de tnt avec son n° de tracking. Mon mac est parti hier, et depuis mon numero est toujours "introuvable".
> Sais pas si c'est normal ou pas.


 
c'est peut être que tu coches les mauvaises options, jettes un oeil en début de fil, pour pas te gourrer


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> est ce que quelqu'un sait quand est-ce qu'on peut verifier l'expedition sur le site de tnt avec son n° de tracking. Mon mac est parti hier, et depuis mon numero est toujours "introuvable".
> Sais pas si c'est normal ou pas.



C'est le numéro qui commence par un 2 qu'il faut entrer sur le site www.tnt.fr


----------



## victor75 (30 Mai 2006)

slt à tous

je reçois mon mac book aujourd'hui YOUPI !!!!!! 
et à 17h ARRACHAGE DE DENT PFFFFF 


je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> slt à tous
> 
> je reçois mon mac book aujourd'hui YOUPI !!!!!!
> et à 17h ARRACHAGE DE DENT PFFFFF
> ...



c'est bien d'avori un macbbok, ca te permet d'avaler la pilule de l'arachage de dent. 

enfin bon courage quand même


----------



## arnaudg (30 Mai 2006)

Pensez vous que le fait d'avoir une joue gonfflée donc une légère disproportion au niveau du visage nuit à l'utilisation d'un mac?

La pomme t'accompagne vers le dentiste et à ton retour bien que diminuée d'une dent un jolie paquet t'attendra


----------



## victor75 (30 Mai 2006)

vous allez rire le dentiste  à un mac lol


----------



## Fabien_smv (30 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> est ce que quelqu'un sait quand est-ce qu'on peut verifier l'expedition sur le site de tnt avec son n° de tracking. Mon mac est parti hier, et depuis mon numero est toujours "introuvable".
> Sais pas si c'est normal ou pas.


 Ça dépend si TNT prend ton colis directement en Chine ou seulement arrivé en Europe.


Moi je peux suivre mon colis que depuis hier sur TNT soit 7 jours après qu'il ait été expédié.


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mai 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> vous allez rire le dentiste  à un mac lol





Bon courage à toi pour cet arrachage de dent! Un beau colis t'attendra à ton retour


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mai 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend si TNT prend ton colis directement en Chine ou seulement arrivé en Europe.
> 
> 
> Moi je peux suivre mon colis que depuis hier sur TNT soit 7 jours après qu'il ait été expédié.



Et qui est-ce qui s'en occupe de ton colis entre la Chine et l'Europe? 
Il ne faut pas confondre "expédié" pour Apple et pris en charge par TNT.
Lorsque Apple te dit que ton colis est expédié, il est mis en zone d'attente. Et une fois qu'assez de colis sont prêt, TNT les prend en charge, d'où les 7h de différence à mon avis.


----------



## victor75 (30 Mai 2006)

Enfin Je Viens De Recevoir Mon Mac Book 

A Suivre Les Photos


----------



## Solol (30 Mai 2006)

Salut tout le monde  (c'est mon premier message ici)
MacBook blanc de base commandé hier soir, le mail indique le 13 juin comme date probable de livraison.


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mai 2006)

Solol a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde  (c'est mon premier message ici)
> MacBook blanc de base commandé hier soir, le mail indique le 13 juin comme date probable de livraison.



Salut et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGeneration! 
Félicitation pour ton achat et bonne chance pour l'attente! 
Mais tu verras qu'il est assez facile de patienter sur MacGeneration


----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

Un point (modeste) sur l'autonomie. J'ai chargé la batterie hier au bureau. Je suis arrivé chez moi à 19h, j'ai allumé le book sur batterie et j'ai fait mes installs, récupération de données, fait mumuse avec la i-sight, testé le dvd, le cd, surfé sur macgé, etc. à 22h30, il me restait 9%.

Voilà, je ne sais pas si ça peut vous donner une indication car j'ai fait moultes choses (je n'ai pas regardé un dvd en entier par exemple). J'pense qu'en utilisation domestique, un peu de musique, mail, photo, etc., une fois la batterie rodée, ça doit tenir entre 3 et 4h, ce qui est pas mal.


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Un point (modeste) sur l'autonomie. J'ai chargé la batterie hier au bureau. Je suis arrivé chez moi à 19h, j'ai allumé le book sur batterie et j'ai fait mes installs, récupération de données, fait mumuse avec la i-sight, testé le dvd, le cd, surfé sur macgé, etc. à 22h30, il me restait 9%.
> 
> Voilà, je ne sais pas si ça peut vous donner une indication car j'ai fait moultes choses (je n'ai pas regardé un dvd en entier par exemple). J'pense qu'en utilisation domestique, un peu de musique, mail, photo, etc., une fois la batterie rodée, ça doit tenir entre 3 et 4h, ce qui est pas mal.



Merci pour cet indication pratique! En effet, l'autonomie est bonne étant donné ce que tu as fait pendant ce temps là!


----------



## Lamar (30 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

ça y est, enfin, je l'ai reçu. Commandé le 17 par CB, expédié le 21, bloqué en Chine, arrivé en Europe le 26, chez moi le 30, jour annoncé par Apple.
En prévision du passage du livreur j'avais laissé un mot sur ma boîte aux lettres, avec mon numéro de téléphone. Il m'a appelé juste quand je sortais du boulot, m'a proposé de laisser le colis derrière mon portail (je suis à la campagne, y a pas de voleurs  ), ce que j'ai accepté, je suis rentré dare dare et voilà, j'ai pris possession de mon macbook :love:   .
Je le laisse se recharger tranquillement, puis je le lance.
Ne demandez pas de photos, je n'en ferais pas, ceux qui veulent savoir à quoi il ressemble précisément n'ont qu'à s'en acheter un  .
(non, je plaisante, les photos sont faites, je les mets sur mon site et je vous indique le lien dans le fil que je vais ouvrir spécialement dans la partie "Switch" des forums).
Pour vous faire patienter :





(c'est flou parce que c'est pris avec un téléphone et que je suis tout excité  )


----------



## victor75 (30 Mai 2006)

coucou et bien enfin j'ai reçu mon mac book il y a quelques heures
pour avoir un aperçu 

http://juhameau.com/page6/page6.html


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

victor75 a dit:
			
		

> coucou et bien enfin j'ai reçu mon mac book il y a quelques heures
> pour avoir un aperçu
> 
> http://juhameau.com/page6/page6.html


sympa, merci pour les photos


----------



## dupontrodo (30 Mai 2006)

Bon, et bien moi aussi j'ai enfin mon MacBook !!!
J'ai craqué pour le modèle blanc 2GHz acheté à la Fnac avec une reduc' de 6%, ce qui fait que j'ai pris la souris Apple Wireless en + et en tout j'en ai eu pour moi cher que le prix du MacBook seul !!!!
Bon là je suis au taff, il est donc à mes pieds dans son carton, vivement le déballage ce soir  
Rodo


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

dupontrodo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et bien moi aussi j'ai enfin mon MacBook !!!
> J'ai craqué pour le modèle blanc 2GHz acheté à la Fnac avec une reduc' de 6%, ce qui fait que j'ai pris la souris Apple Wireless en + et en tout j'en ai eu pour moi cher que le prix du MacBook seul !!!!
> Bon là je suis au taff, il est donc à mes pieds dans son carton, vivement le déballage ce soir
> Rodo



Toi je te vois partir à avec minimum 2H d'avance.  cela va être dur d'attntdre ce soir.
n'entends tu pas ceci? :

"Duponrodoooo...c'est ton macbbok qui te paaarrrllee. Tuuu meuurs d'envie de me déballer et de mee prendre en pphhoottoos et d'en faire profiter tous les forummmeuuxx.  Aller viens rentroonns plus tôôôôt"

Ou comment le macbook a fait une nouvelle victime.


----------



## dupontrodo (30 Mai 2006)

Effectivement, ça fait 2h que j'entend cette voix ... Pour une fois que j'ai une (bonne ?) raison de partir plus tôt ... Mais je crois que mon chef ne va pas apprécier comme excuse ....
Et dire qu'une fois parti du bureau, je vais encore devoir patienter les 3/4h que dure mon trajet en métro ....:hein: 
Vivement ce soir c'est clair !!!


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

dupontrodo a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ça fait 2h que j'entend cette voix ... Pour une fois que j'ai une (bonne ?) raison de partir plus tôt ... Mais je crois que mon chef ne va pas apprécier comme excuse ....
> Et dire qu'une fois parti du bureau, je vais encore devoir patienter les 3/4h que dure mon trajet en métro ....:hein:
> Vivement ce soir c'est clair !!!



3/4h de metro? Oo he ben, mon pauvre, je compatis.


----------



## arnaudg (30 Mai 2006)

Mais c'est qu'il se vend bien ce mac .... 

Je suis passé le voir à la fnac aujourd'hui et voici quelques impressions. Mes interrogations à la base concernaient l'écran et le clavier
Le modèle présenté est un 2 Ghz, 512 ram

En un mot excellent. Son design est superbe, très fin, le poid plus que correcte (mais il n'y avait pas la batterie), la fermeture aimantée fonctionne bien, très bien meme car la première fois il s'est fermé un peu "énergiquement"

Le clavier est très sympa à l'utilisation, la touche paraissent assez écarté au premier abord mais la frappe est sympathique et le fonctionnement des touches agréable. Et ce n'est pas moche du tout en plus

Ecran : autre bon point. J'avais pourtant peur au départ qu'il me paraisse petit mais avec cette résolution, aucun problème. L'aspect donne de très belle couleur et malgré les néons de la fnac je n'ai pas trop remarqué de reflets

Puissance : très bonne réactivité en général. Le démarrage est fulgurant. J'ai pu comparé avec un macbook pro à côté de même fréquence mais avec 1 Go de ram. On sent la différence donc il parait plus que nécessaire d'équiper le macbook de 1 Go

J'ai ensuite lancé Excel Word. Rosetta ne se fait pas trop sentir au niveau temps de lancement des applis. C'est un peu plus long mais pas dramatique.

Bref je trouve cette machine d'un rapport qualité prix excellent. La machine idéal pour un nomade.

Seule chose qu'il me reste à voir c'est bootcamp avec XP

Voila pour ma petite contribution
Bye à tous


----------



## ebensatis (30 Mai 2006)

je vous avais promis des photos hier et elles sont enfin dispo sur mon petit site tout frais pour l'occasion. : effethalo.com. La video du deballage n'y est pas encore mais sa devrai venir.
Sinon j'ai passé un soirée plus une journée avec ce petit mac book et j'en suis vraimeent content (mis a part l'écran brillant mais j'ai pris en connaissance de cause) ... je m'en vait poster mes impressions sur le thread adequat.


----------



## Machisdabor (30 Mai 2006)

'Lut le monde 

ça y est recu ce matin dans son bel écrin blanc mon macbook, et franchement je reste scotché par la qualité et le confort d'utilisation de plus le délai a été pus que largement respecté puisu'annoncé par Apple au 8 juin il est arrivé avec 9 jours d'avance (avec des mails d'Apple pour m'informer du changement de date tout les deux jours)...

Bref jusqu'ici tout va bien je fais mumuse avec là j'en suis à l'étalonnage de la batterie: débranché du secteur à 15h15 et il reste 15% avec Internet copie de musique depuis mes CD et installation de quelques logiciels donc bis répétita jusqu'ici tout va bien !!!



Date livraison*10:20, 30 mai 2006 *Signataire*Illeg *DateHeureLieuStatut30 mai 2006 10:20 Compiegne Delivered 30 mai 2006 09:14 Compiegne Out For Delivery 30 mai 2006 08:43 Compiegne Import Received 30 mai 2006 06:28 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 29 mai 2006 16:04 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 29 mai 2006 16:04 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 27 mai 2006 23:35 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 26 mai 2006 11:16 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## emy648 (30 Mai 2006)

Ca y est, mon virement est enfin arrivé chez apple!!   J'ai reçu le fameux mail de confirmation de ma commande début d'aprèm!
*date d'expédition estimée*: 6juin! (ca me parrait tard, mais dans le mail de confirmation, il est mis que ma demande sera traitée AVANT le 6juin, donc j'espère!)
*date de livraison estimée*: 14 juin!

Je suis toute impatiente! Je me réjouis de l'avoir! :love: Mais bon d'un autre côté, si je le recois juste la veille d'un exam, je pourrais pas beaucoup en profiter (voir pas du tout)!


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mai 2006)

Je le veux


----------



## Cornelius (30 Mai 2006)

McSly, je vois que tu es en Suisse Romande. Moi aussi - C'est qui qui livre ici?? TNT ? Moi on m'a parlé de DHL ?? Je devrais recevoir mon MacBook prochainement (commandé le 20, expédié le 24, censé arriver seulement le 5 ou 6 juin!!)... je n'ai pas réussi à avoir un tracking de mon colis. Où dois-je regarder?


----------



## jerem9136 (30 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le veux



MOI aussi!
et (je raconte ma vie) je suis dég j'ai pas encore de boulot pour les vacances, étant lycée j'ai pas de revenu et mon père ne veut pas payer avec moi car j'en ai déjà "un". oui un pc... pas un mac, cet inculte ne savait pas qu'il existait autre chose que windows! ("ah bon il existe autre chose que windows?")pffff...

enfin...

on veut plein de photos, des impressions...
et pour les impatients, dites vous qu'il y a de pauvres mec comme moi (et stjohnperse) qui doivent attendre encore quelques mois....


----------



## samoussa (30 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le veux


ç'est une idée fixe chez toi :mouais: 

Bon bah le mien est entre  la Chine et chez moi   mai je l'ai "enfin" vu pour de vrai à la fnac (ah la province). Bon j'ai tenté de l'essayer pendant 1 min 45 sec montre ne main, vu que le vendeur ne me lachait pas de peur que je parte avec sans doute :mouais: (alors que le mien je le rappelle est entre pekin et mon patelin). Je lui demande comme ça : Et le noir vous l'avez? 
- Le noir? Y'a un noir? :mouais: 
Du coup il cour à son "salpécé" pour y voir plus clair...
pendant ce temps là je tapote un peu sur le clavier, les applis ne se lancent pas...pas rassurant vu que le mien est déja payé et qu'il erre quelque part entre le yang tsé kiang et la loire :mouais: .
Le type revient et me dit qu'il peut l'avoir sur commande...normal
Là, je lui dis que itunes refuse de se lancer.
- Un mac qui bug?
- Un mac ça bug pas, ça kernelpanique :mouais: 
sitôt après hop il remet le cache en plastoc sur l'engin ( rien de sexuel la dedans) et fini de ouej' ! 
Ah bah y sont beau les vendeurs de la FNAC.  

Pour le peu d'essai auquel j'ai eu droit : 

Le contact du clavier fait cheap (je trouve) mais je m'y ferai (si jamais je reçois le mien  qui est je le rappelle entre la grande muraille de chine et la ligne maginot)
L'ecran dechire grave !!!! y'avait un mbp à coté qui faisait...tout terne. Les spots dans mon dos ne me derangeaient pas malgré l'ecran brillant et j'y voyais bien mieux que sur l'ecran mat du mbp.
la reactivité,bah je sais pas vu que là il etait planté. :mouais: j'attends donc le mien qui est je le rappelle...bon je sors :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le veux



T'es sur que tu ne veux pas un Acer finalement ?

 

:love:


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que tu ne veux pas un Acer finalement ?
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



arrète, ca fait peur. 

Et puis acer c'est une honte  en sav et en matos(pour moi):hein:


----------



## jahrom (30 Mai 2006)

Coucou, un petit message de mon nouveau jouet... le Macbook Pro...  :love:


----------



## samoussa (30 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, un petit message de mon nouveau jouet... le Macbook Pro...  :love:


frimeur


----------



## winelovers (30 Mai 2006)

Commandé le 18 mai, reçu le 30 mai à 14h.
Pour l'instant, je fais comme indique Apple, cad j'étalonne la batterie...
Ma copine est au ange et va enfin pouvoir avoir son propre ordi Futur instit, je pense que c'est le portable idéal...


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

J'ai reçu le mien cet après midi et je ferrai un compte rendu demain mais il y a quelque chose qui me tracasse en fait!
Lorsque j'ai branché le MacBook sur la prise secteur et que je l'ai démarré, il y avait un petit grésillement pendant toute la charge et j'ai bien peur que cela vienne de la batterie!

Quelqu'un aurait des précisions? 

J'ai donc éteind le MacBook et retiré la prise secteur! J'étalonnerai la batterie un autre jour mais j'ai peur qu'il y ai un défaut de la batterie


----------



## silvbar (30 Mai 2006)

bon ben voilà, pciste depuis plus de vingt ans, ça y est je vais bientôt faire partit de la famille mac! lol
le macbook me semble etre un exelent produit pour les gens comme moi.
un prix tout à fait correcte au vues des prix des pc hormis la carte graphique. mais bon ibm est a mettre dans le même sac!


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai reçu le mien cet après midi et je ferrai un compte rendu demain mais il y a quelque chose qui me tracasse en fait!
> Lorsque j'ai branché le MacBook sur la prise secteur et que je l'ai démarré, il y avait un petit grésillement pendant toute la charge et j'ai bien peur que cela vienne de la batterie!
> ...



cela peut venir de la prise, as tu essayer une autre prise?

Si cela le fait toujours appel apple ou ton revendeur.


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> cela peut venir de la prise, as tu essayer une autre prise?
> 
> Si cela le fait toujours appel apple ou ton revendeur.



je viens d'essayer sur une autre prise et effectivement, ça ne fait plus de bruit!

Je ne savais pas qu'une prise pouvait faire un bruit comme celui la! en tout cas le bruit a disparu mais j'attends encore un peu pour en être sur!

En tout cas Mac OS X est génial


----------



## samoussa (31 Mai 2006)

ça y'est je peux suivre mon mien et il est à...Suzhou, mais sur le chemin de ma maison


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est je peux suivre mon mien et il est à...Suzhou, mais sur le chemin de ma maison



J'espère pour toi qu'il arrive bientôt car tu seras à mon avis très impressionner. J'ai le mien depuis hier et il est vraiment génial  (il a même pas encore planté  moi ça m'impresionne après avoir toujours utiliser windows)

Bonne chance pour l'attente!


----------



## samoussa (31 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pour toi qu'il arrive bientôt car tu seras à mon avis très impressionner. J'ai le mien depuis hier et il est vraiment génial  (il a même pas encore planté  moi ça m'impresionne après avoir toujours utiliser windows)
> 
> Bonne chance pour l'attente!


Merci  
par contre je me demande quand est-ce que l'argent est débité sur le compte (reg. CB). Ils attendent la livraison ?


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> par contre je me demande quand est-ce que l'argent est débité sur le compte (reg. CB). Ils attendent la livraison ?



Ils débitent l'argent lors de l'expédition du colis!


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mai 2006)

Bon en fait mes problèmes de grésillements continuent! j'ai démarrer sur batterie et de petits grésillements sont apparus pendant quelques secondes

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ces soucis?


----------



## Cornelius (31 Mai 2006)

Delivery note Line Purchase Order Box Cnt Part Id Qty Date Actual Status Code Actual Status Status Description Shipping Point ETA   [SIZE=-1]Flextronics Logistics B.V., Venray, NL[/SIZE]  
 000010 W79502745 1 Z0D5 1 30 may 06 86 14 booking slot obtained CNSHA50 30 may 06    
30 may 06 30 10 departed direct NLAMS07 31 may 06    
30 may 06 40 69 accept scanned at EDC NLAMS07 01 jun 06    
26 may 06 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 01 jun 06    
26 may 06 32 05 Flight Booked CNSHA50      
24 may 06 30 63 handover at supplier CNSHA50 01 jun 06    
24 may 06 30 61 Consignment Booking received from supplier CNSHA50 01 jun 06    
24 may 06 00 04 Picking confirmed, EDI received CNSHA50


----------



## Cornelius (31 Mai 2006)

Ca veut dire quoi?? Il était censé arriver hier selon le apecode.com !!? Je vis à Genève... est-ce-que quelqu'un sait si j'ai des chances de le voir arriver aujourd'hui??


----------



## ba2 (31 Mai 2006)

moi je viens de commander le mien :
MacBook Pro 15 pouces - Intel Core Duo a 2 GHz - 1go de ram 
hiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Hesiode (31 Mai 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de commander le mien :
> MacBook Pro 15 pouces - Intel Core Duo a 2 GHz - 1go de ram
> hiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


Est-ce que tu as les problemes de chauffe et/ou bruit, comme tu dois avoir la derniere revision ? J'attends de savoir avant de sauter le pas 

Edit : Oups... MBP pas encore livré 
Ben dés que l'as reçu tu te jettes sur ce forum (avec ton MBP bien sur)


----------



## ba2 (31 Mai 2006)

Nous estimons qu'elle devrait vous être livrée à votre adresse de livraison aux alentours du 09.06.2006.


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mai 2006)

Malheureusement, les grésillements persiste et il me semble que cela n'a rien à voir avec la batterie ou l'alimentation.

Par exemple, j'ai surfé sur internet et je n'avait aucun bruit, et dès que j'ai lancé Frontrow, les grésillements sont réapparu. Mais le fait de resortir de frontrow ne stop pas pour autant les grésillements, qui persistent encore pendant une quinzaine de seconde. 

Je ne comprend pas d'où peut provenir ce problèmes. Les grésillements se produisent au dessus des touches "F". Je pense ques les bruits sortent par la grille d'aération située tout au long de la fixation de l'écran, derrière le clavier.

Je n'ai pas le temps de téléphoner à Apple maintenant car je vais devoir aller bosser, mais si le problème persiste, je les appelerai ce soir.

Je suis entièrement sasisfait de l'ordinateur et un peu déçu par ce bruit. J'ai peur de devoir renvoyer la machine


----------



## emy648 (31 Mai 2006)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, je fais comme indique Apple, *cad j'étalonne la batterie...*


 
*on peut quand même l'utiliser pendant ce temps la?* enfin, si je comprend bien quand vous parlez d'étalloner la batterie, c'est laisser charger l'ordi pendant un certain nombre d'heures...(puis le laisser se décharger à fond)? 

autre question, *vous pensez qu'il serait possible que je transfere mes documents (dossiers unif, photos, etc) depuis mon portable pc vers mon macbook via bluetooth?* Ca risque pas de prendre trop de temps? Est-qu'il peut y avoir un risque de non compatibilité de par le fait que ces dossiers ont été créé sous windows?


----------



## jerem9136 (31 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, les grésillements persiste et il me semble que cela n'a rien à voir avec la batterie ou l'alimentation.
> 
> Par exemple, j'ai surfé sur internet et je n'avait aucun bruit, et dès que j'ai lancé Frontrow, les grésillements sont réapparu. Mais le fait de resortir de frontrow ne stop pas pour autant les grésillements, qui persistent encore pendant une quinzaine de seconde.
> 
> ...



tu parlerais pas du whine du processeur?

je penserais à ça moi, voit si ca correspond aux activités du processeur.

sur mon PC mon vieux AMD athlon XP 2600+ whine aussi
et vu que pas mal de MBP ont le whine 

...


----------



## jerem9136 (31 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> *on peut quand même l'utiliser pendant ce temps la?* enfin, si je comprend bien quand vous parlez d'étalloner la batterie, c'est laisser charger l'ordi pendant un certain nombre d'heures...(puis le laisser se décharger à fond)?
> 
> autre question, *vous pensez qu'il serait possible que je transfere mes documents (dossiers unif, photos, etc) depuis mon portable pc vers mon macbook via bluetooth?* Ca risque pas de prendre trop de temps? Est-qu'il peut y avoir un risque de non compatibilité de par le fait que ces dossiers ont été créé sous windows?



Pour ta première question je ne sais pas et j'aimerais bien savoir aussi.


je pense pas que ca soit non compatible car bon BT c'est universel.
mais ca va mettre un temps fou!!!
tu n'a pas une clé usb, un lecteur mp3? un DD externe? ou un cable RJ45 pour mettre en réseau les deux ordinateur et transferer les données (c'est possible ca non? les autres dites moi si je ne dis pas que des conneries)


----------



## cemoi42 (31 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> *on peut quand même l'utiliser pendant ce temps la?* enfin, si je comprend bien quand vous parlez d'étalloner la batterie, c'est laisser charger l'ordi pendant un certain nombre d'heures...(puis le laisser se décharger à fond)?
> 
> autre question, *vous pensez qu'il serait possible que je transfere mes documents (dossiers unif, photos, etc) depuis mon portable pc vers mon macbook via bluetooth?* Ca risque pas de prendre trop de temps? Est-qu'il peut y avoir un risque de non compatibilité de par le fait que ces dossiers ont été créé sous windows?




Le débit du bluetooth est pas extraordinaire. pour la compatiblité mac os x sait lire les partitions FAT32 et NTFS, donc pas de pb.
A ta place j'acheterai un cable réseau croisé, ca permettrai des transferts bcp plus rapides, pour pas cher. Sinon si tu as du wifi tu peux partager le dossier sur windows et le récupérer sur ton mac par là.
Cepedant, ca coute rien d'essayer en bluetooth ...


----------



## mickeyclub (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

A mon tour de passer commande, sur le Store tarifs éducation (suis étudiant).

Donc, pour remplacer mon PB 17 qui venait de fêter son premier anniversaire, un MacBook blanc 2ghz, 1 go de RAM et disque de 120 go (c'est que j'ai pas mal de musique dans iTunes...).

Comme je ne jouais jamais sur le PB, j'imagine que tout va être accéléré et que je ne serai pas frustré. Ma seule crainte concerne la vidéo, avec iMovie surtout et FCE de temps en temps : j'espère que le macbook ne sera pas pénalisé par sa pauvre carte graphique. Des avis ?

Evidemment, très impatient de le tester...


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mai 2006)

Final Cut Pro marche avec alors iMovie ca roulera sans aucun problèmes


----------



## emy648 (31 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que ca soit non compatible car bon BT c'est universel.
> mais ca va mettre un temps fou!!!
> tu n'a pas une clé usb, un lecteur mp3? un DD externe? ou un cable RJ45 pour mettre en réseau les deux ordinateur et transferer les données (c'est possible ca non? les autres dites moi si je ne dis pas que des conneries)


 
je n'ai pas de clé usb non...ce sera mon prochain achat informatique, mais pas tout de suite parce que la, je suis un peu à sec!  J'ai bien mon ipod nano, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner en DD...




			
				cemoi42 a dit:
			
		

> A ta place j'acheterai un *cable réseau croisé*, ca permettrai des transferts bcp plus rapides, pour pas cher. Sinon si tu as du *wifi* tu peux partager le dossier sur windows et le récupérer sur ton mac par là.
> Cepedant, ca coute rien d'essayer en bluetooth ...


 
Pour le cable reseau croisé, je crois que je dois avoir ca à la maison...je regarderai, mais je suis pas sûre de savoir très bien m'en servir! J'avais déjà essayé de mettre mon ordi en reseau avec celui de mon frère, et mon ordi n'était pas toujours reconnu par le sien!

Sinon j'ai wifi...donc je pourrais éventuellement essayer par ce biais là...

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas!!



Personne sait pour ce qui en est de l'utilisation du macbook pendant sa premiere recharge?


----------



## iKass (31 Mai 2006)

Mon MacBook est arrivé dans ma ville. Je vais aller à 13h chez TNT voir s'ils l'ont (si le livreur ne l'a pas déjà pris) car je peux plus attendre !! Mais quelqu'un restera chez moi le temps, au cas ou.
Donc ce soir j'espère l'avoir, et je vous montrerais les photos  et donnerais mes premières impressions


----------



## McSly (31 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Personne sait pour ce qui en est de l'utilisation du macbook pendant sa premiere recharge?



Pendant qu'il se recharge, même pour la première fois, bien sûr que tu peux l'utiliser.

Ah moins que non, et que ça soit ça qui ait bousillé ma batterie,mais j'en doute


----------



## Fondug (31 Mai 2006)

Ben perso j'ai sorti le macbook du carton, mis le secteur et en avant guingamp... C'est ptet pour ça que mon écran couine maintenant...


----------



## Dr_cube (31 Mai 2006)

Huuu le mien est partit de Lyon ce matin à 7h52 en direction de Grenoble... Je me demande ce qu'il se passe, il n'est toujours pas arrivé... 
Vers midi ya un gros camion "Alloin Transport" qui s'est garé dans ma rue... Avec des jumelles, j'ai pu voir qu'il était imatriculé du 69... J'ai attendu, attendu.. Et rien.. Et vers 13h30 il est partit.. J'espère que mon MacBook n'est pas repartit pour Lyon.. 

Enfin, je reste chez moi pour attendre, on ne sait jamais ^^.


----------



## cayoux (31 Mai 2006)

31 may 06     86 14     booking slot obtained     CNSHA50     31 may 06
    31 may 06     30 10     departed direct     NLAMS07     01 jun 06
    31 may 06     40 69     accept scanned at EDC     NLAMS07     07 jun 06
    28 may 06     32 55     flight departed     Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai     07 jun 06
    28 may 06     32 05     Flight Booked     Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai      
    27 may 06     30 63     handover at supplier     CNSHA50     07 jun 06
    27 may 06     30 61     Consignment Booking received from supplier CNSHA50 07 jun 06
    27 may 06     00 04     Picking confirmed, EDI received     CNSHA50

Voila ce que j'obtiens pour le suivi de mon Macbook 2.0Ghz White/512mo/100Go/SD
Aidez-moi je n'y comprends rien, comment arrivez vous a savoir ou ce trouve votre colis, ce suivi je l'ai trouvé sur apecode.com. Je ne vois pas Shunzu , arnhem etc...
Merci d'aider un nouveau futur macuser apres 15ans de microsoft.


----------



## iKass (31 Mai 2006)

ça y est j'ai enfin mon MacBook ! J'ai eu de la chance car je l'ai commandé mercredi dernier et il devait être livré le 6 juin !!
ici quelques photos
Cet rdinateur est extraordinaire ! vraiment trop beau :rose:
là je fais plein de tests, puis ensuite je format et je réinstall Tiger proprement.
Je suis heureux !!


----------



## Cornelius (31 Mai 2006)

*30 may 06* *90 75* *truck arrived at final destination* *CNSHA50* *30 may 06 * 
30 may 06 86 14 booking slot obtained NLAMS07 30 may 06    
30 may 06 30 10 departed direct NLAMS07 31 may 06    
30 may 06 40 69 accept scanned at EDC NLAMS07 01 jun 06    
26 may 06 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 01 jun 06    
26 may 06 32 05 Flight Booked CNSHA50      
24 may 06 30 63 handover at supplier CNSHA50 01 jun 06    
24 may 06 30 61 Consignment Booking received from supplier CNSHA50 01 jun 06    
24 may 06 00 04 Picking confirmed, EDI received CNSHA50  


C'est quoi ce bordel? Selon l'Apple Store ma date de livraison est le 30 mai, soit hier!! Je les ai appellé ils disent que c'est une erreur. Truck arrived at final destinatinon? Ca veut dire qu'il faut que j'attende encore combien de temps??


----------



## mickeyclub (31 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Final Cut Pro marche avec alors iMovie ca roulera sans aucun problèmes


 
Ok super, merci de ta réponse !


----------



## emy648 (31 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Pendant qu'il se recharge, même pour la première fois, bien sûr que tu peux l'utiliser.
> 
> Ah moins que non, et que ça soit ça qui ait bousillé ma batterie,mais j'en doute


 
ok, de toute facon je crois que j'aurais bien du mal a ne pas l'allumer une fois qu'il sera arrivé chez moi! 
Mais j'avais peur que ca amoindrisse son autonomie pour la suite... :mouais:  Enfin, de toute facon, je suppose que tout sera expliqué clairement dans le mode d'emploi!!


----------



## Fondug (31 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ok, de toute facon je crois que j'aurais bien du mal a ne pas l'allumer une fois qu'il sera arrivé chez moi!
> Mais j'avais peur que ca amoindrisse son autonomie pour la suite... :mouais: Enfin, de toute facon, je suppose que tout sera expliqué clairement dans le mode d'emploi!!


 
Dans le mode d'emploi y'a écrit : connecter l'bousin au réseau électrique et en avant guingamp !! Faut pas s'priver...


----------



## Tom2 (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous! 

Je viens de m'inscrire, je lis cette discussion depuis plusieurs jours déjà car je compte également passer au Macbook.
Comme je n'y connais pas grand chose, vous m'avez déjà appris pas mal de trucs, merci!

Juste pour répondre au problème de bruit de Steph-24, il m'a semblé lire plus haut qu'il y a un film protecteur sur un ventilateur au niveau de la fermeture entre le clavier et l'écran. C'est tout bête mais ça ne serait pas ça ton pb de bruit?


----------



## TrafficDeCouenne (31 Mai 2006)

Voilà...

Apple m'a remboursé de mon MacBook Pro (avec une petite erreur mais j'espère que ça va vite être rêglé...), et j'ai donc immédiatement passé commande d'un beau MacBook blanc 2Ghz!

          2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
          1GB 667 DDR2 - 2x512MB SO-DIMMs
          80GB Serial ATA drive
          SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
          Apple Mini-DVI to VGA Adapter

Merci à tous pour vos réactions, photos etc...
(dans l'enquète post-achat d'Apple, à la question "Quel site ou publicité a motivé votre achat?" j'ai répondu fièrement MacGeneration!!!)

La livraison est estimée pour le 15 juin! eek:), j'espère que ça sera avant!

Bonne continuation à ce fil!

Traffic de Couenne


----------



## samoussa (31 Mai 2006)

TrafficDeCouenne a dit:
			
		

> La livraison est estimée pour le 15 juin! eek:), j'espère que ça sera avant!
> 
> Bonne continuation à ce fil!
> 
> ...



Ma livraison etait initialement prévue pour le 13 juin, finalement revue au 06


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mai 2006)

Tom2 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour répondre au problème de bruit de Steph-24, il m'a semblé lire plus haut qu'il y a un film protecteur sur un ventilateur au niveau de la fermeture entre le clavier et l'écran. C'est tout bête mais ça ne serait pas ça ton pb de bruit?



C'est vrai que ta remarque est intéressante. Malheureusement pour moi, je ne vois aucun plastique de protectionentre l'écran et le clavier.
Je viens de rentrer du boulot et je vais voir si cela se reproduit ce soir.

PS: Bienvenue sur le forum


----------



## samoussa (31 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ta remarque est intéressante. Malheureusement pour moi, je ne vois aucun plastique de protectionentre l'écran et le clavier.
> Je viens de rentrer du boulot et je vais voir si cela se reproduit ce soir.
> 
> PS: Bienvenue sur le forum


Et ça se declenche uniquement avec frontrow?


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Et ça se declenche uniquement avec frontrow?



Non pas seulement! Mais c'est l'exemple le plus flagrant. Je epense que je n'ai pas le choix, je vais téléphoner à Apple ce soir et voir ce qu'ils disent.


----------



## samoussa (31 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Non pas seulement! Mais c'est l'exemple le plus flagrant. Je epense que je n'ai pas le choix, je vais téléphoner à Apple ce soir et voir ce qu'ils disent.


Tu dois pouvoir te le faire changer je pense.  Ou alors il s'agit d'un probleme resolvable par une update du firmware


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mai 2006)

L'assistance Apple ne fonctionne que jusqu'à 19h45. Personne n'a un numéro qui est encore joignable jusqu'à 21h ou 22h?


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> L'assistance Apple ne fonctionne que jusqu'à 19h45. Personne n'a un numéro qui est encore joignable jusqu'à 21h ou 22h?




Non


----------



## gaban (31 Mai 2006)

J' ai commandé un macbook blanc, avec config de base que je gonflerais plus tard...
(j' ai un graveur dvd externe, et un dd externe également)
Je révais d' un portable depuis 6 ans, j' ai eu un packard bell (je sais, honte à moi:rose: ) qui a tenu 8 mois avant de claquer.
Je voulais plus entendre parler de portable, mais là....je craque.
En plus, si je garde mon écran, le confort visuel sera optimum lorsque je serais à mon bureau.
Ah, je rève de pouvoir surfer sur le web depuis mes toilettes.... 
Quel Al bundy que je fais...


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non



Clair, net et précis  

Merci quand même, j'essayerai demain


----------



## emy648 (31 Mai 2006)

TrafficDeCouenne a dit:
			
		

> La livraison est estimée pour le 15 juin! eek:), j'espère que ça sera avant!


 
Même chose pour moi!! Livraison prévue pour le 14 juin!!  Ca me parrait horriblement loin!

Mais bon, à voir la rapidité d'apple, je crois qu'on peut esperer les avoir plus tot... enfin on peut rêver! au moins on aura une bonne surprise s'il arrive plus tot!


----------



## samoussa (31 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Même chose pour moi!! Livraison prévue pour le 14 juin!!  Ca me parrait horriblement loin!
> 
> Mais bon, à voir la rapidité d'apple, je crois qu'on peut esperer les avoir plus tot... enfin on peut rêver! au moins on aura une bonne surprise s'il arrive plus tot!


En gros la date qui compte c'est celle indiquée dans ta confirmation d'expedition. Pour moi une semaine de gagnée


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mai 2006)

Finalement il semblerait bien que ce soit les hauts parleurs qui grésillent. En brachant mes enceintes grace à la sortie audio, les grésillements disparaissent. Ca sent le retour à l'usine


----------



## samoussa (1 Juin 2006)

Date	               Heure	               Lieu	                                         Statut
01 juin 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	      Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems


----------



## emy648 (1 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> En gros la date qui compte c'est celle indiquée dans ta confirmation d'expedition. Pour moi une semaine de gagnée


 

Déjà, il faudrait qu'ils m'envoient ma confirmation d'expédition... Ca fait plus d'une semaine que je l'ai commandé (le 24 mai), il a fallu une semaine pour que ma commande soit prise en compte (réception de mon virement le 30mai), s'ils attendent encore une semaine avant de l'expédier...:hein:


----------



## silvbar (1 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, il faudrait qu'ils m'envoient ma confirmation d'expédition... Ca fait plus d'une semaine que je l'ai commandé (le 24 mai), il a fallu une semaine pour que ma commande soit prise en compte (réception de mon virement le 30mai), s'ils attendent encore une semaine avant de l'expédier...:hein:




ben pareil pour moi! ça fais long. je l'ai commandé le 23 et maintenant le statut de ma commande et "attente d'expédition". En revanche pour encaisser mon paiement, ils ont pas mis longtemps!!!


----------



## emy648 (1 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> ben pareil pour moi! ça fais long. je l'ai commandé le 23 et maintenant le statut de ma commande et "attente d'expédition". En revanche pour encaisser mon paiement, ils ont pas mis longtemps!!!


 
waw...ca, ca me fait encore plus peur... t'as reçu ton mail de confirmation de commande quand? Je pensais que une fois le mail de confirmation (de la commande) reçu, tout allait très vite, genre 2 ou 3 jours pour la préparation et modif de l'ordi, puis qu'il partait...puis forcément le temps du voyage de outsiplou jusqu'a chez moi! 

Enfin, j aurais quand même espéré l'avoir chez moi vers la semaine prochaine... mais bon, je rêve peut être!:love:


----------



## silvbar (1 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> waw...ca, ca me fait encore plus peur... t'as reçu ton mail de confirmation de commande quand? Je pensais que une fois le mail de confirmation (de la commande) reçu, tout allait très vite, genre 2 ou 3 jours pour la préparation et modif de l'ordi, puis qu'il partait...puis forcément le temps du voyage de outsiplou jusqu'a chez moi!
> 
> Enfin, j aurais quand même espéré l'avoir chez moi vers la semaine prochaine... mais bon, je rêve peut être!:love:



pas d'inquiétude non plus!
il te donne quoi comme délais pour l'expédition sur l'apple store?
moi ils me donnent une estimation de l'expédition pour le 6 juin.
c'est long.......... :rose:


----------



## samoussa (1 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> pas d'inquiétude non plus!
> il te donne quoi comme délais pour l'expédition sur l'apple store?
> moi ils me donnent une estimation de l'expédition pour le 6 juin.
> c'est long.......... :rose:


moi pareil. Commandé le 26 au soir, expedié le 29 et...bloqué à shangaï le 01, mais prévu le 06/06 :affraid:


----------



## emy648 (1 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> pas d'inquiétude non plus!
> il te donne quoi comme délais pour l'expédition sur l'apple store?
> moi ils me donnent une estimation de l'expédition pour le 6 juin.
> c'est long.......... :rose:


 
délai d'expédition: 6juin au plus tard
réception: 14juin au plus tard

mais ca me parrait super loin...


----------



## hatori (1 Juin 2006)

Ayé il est a la maison..........et moi je suis au boulot; l'attente est trop longue, je regarde l'heure passer et ca n'avance pas, il est 13h20, je termine a 17h30, a la maison a 19h00 haaaaaaaaaaaa je tiens plus en place, je vais simuler une maladie pour partir plus tot 

Ps: Bien apple un jour d'avance ca fait plaisir ! ! !


----------



## SoniK (1 Juin 2006)

Le mien a été expédié ce matin. Numéro inconnu pour l'instant sur le tracker TNT 

Edit : La date d'expédition prévue était le 5, livraison le 13, ce qui nous fait 4 jours d'avance pour l'expédition et la livraison a été avancée au 9/06


----------



## xao85 (1 Juin 2006)

Salut! 
Ben moi il est à Orléans(c'est à dire à une heure de chez moi) mais TNT ne peuvent pas me le livrer par manque de temps, mais moi jsuis pas tellement préssé jai mon G5 qui tourne pendant ce temps 
J'imagine qui le livreront demain ou samedi... Enfin normalement Apple mavait dit vers le 5 juin et jaurai dc de lavance!


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> Ben moi il est à Orléans(c'est à dire à une heure de chez moi) mais TNT ne peuvent pas me le livrer par manque de temps, mais moi jsuis pas tellement préssé jai mon G5 qui tourne pendant ce temps
> J'imagine qui le livreront demain ou samedi... Enfin normalement Apple mavait dit vers le 5 juin et jaurai dc de lavance!




Tu as pensé au pont ?


----------



## xao85 (1 Juin 2006)

Quel pont???


----------



## martinette (1 Juin 2006)

moi ça y est je l'ai depuis mardi (bon c'est ma voisine qui l'a réceptionné heureusement qu'elle l'a pas gardé pour elle) mais bon au moins je joue deussus je teste tout c'est cooool! j'ai un peu de soucis avec pages que je trouve moins pratique qu'appleworks, mais rien que pour ma bobine relookée warhol j'adore! par contre j'i des questions sur isight, ça m'ennuie de ne pas pouvoir chatter sans passer par un compte mac payant!
et quel confort! quel clavier!!:love: 
il ne chauffe pas tant que ça, et pour le moment tout roule, c'est génial une batterie qui dure au moins 4h!!
sinon, je recommande le firewire pour le transfert de données, mais en ne le connectant qu'après avoir installé Tiger, ça permet de sélectionner ce qu'on veut du disuqe dur d'origine. ça va assez vite et moi j'ai tte mes photos et toute ma musique en 10mns sur le nouvelordi (avec un macbook de base)
voilà, donc amusez vous bien avec le vôtre et je sais, c'est dur d'attendre!
enfin, si qqn veut bien répondre à ma question sur le thread internet isight ça serait gentil!


----------



## Fondug (1 Juin 2006)

Heu tu peux chatter avec un compte aim. Et puis un compte .mac donc une adresse genre martinette@mac.com ne t'oblige pas à être abonnée à .mac


----------



## ba2 (1 Juin 2006)

on peut utiliser la cam avec un compte messenger?


----------



## xao85 (1 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> on peut utiliser la cam avec un compte messenger?



Il faut utiliser Amsn : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/communication/fiches/28910.html


----------



## emy648 (1 Juin 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> sinon, je recommande le *firewire* pour le transfert de données, mais en ne le connectant qu'après avoir installé *Tiger*, ça permet de sélectionner ce qu'on veut du disuqe dur d'origine. ça va assez vite et moi j'ai tte mes photos et toute ma musique en 10mns sur le nouvelordi (avec un macbook de base)


 
euh...c'est quoi le firewire...:rose: .


----------



## Fondug (1 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> euh...c'est quoi le firewire...:rose: .
> Et tiger? c'est un logiciel fourni avec le macbook?:rose: :rose:


 
Firewire, c'est un port (mais sans bateaux) que tu trouveras à coté des 2 ports usb sur la gauche du macbook. Ca permet d'y brancher des DDE et plein d'autres trucs, et ça offre un débit plus rapide que l'usb

Tiger c'est l'os, et oui, c'est livré avec et déjà installé


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> euh...c'est quoi le firewire...:rose: .
> Et tiger? c'est un logiciel fourni avec le macbook?:rose: :rose:




le firewire ? C'est un type de connexion comme l'usb sauf que le firewire le taux de transfert est beaucoup plus rapide 








Le firewire ici c'est le symbole en forme de trident


----------



## emy648 (1 Juin 2006)

ok merci! 
pour tiger, j'ai bien vite retiré ma question... :rose: (mais bon je viens quand même de découvrir que l'Os s'appellait comme ça. )!

est-ce qu'il y a un "cable firewire" fourni avec le macbook? est-ce qu on peut transferer des trucs d'un pc vers un mac avec ca?


----------



## Fondug (1 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce qu'il y a un "cable firewire" fourni avec le macbook? est-ce qu on peut transferer des trucs d'un pc vers un mac avec ca?


 
Non les câbles firewire sont en général fournis avec les périphériques que tu achètes et qui supportent ce port. Pour les transfert entre mac et pc, je ne sais pas, mais un cable ethernet peut suffire en revanche

pour tiger, en fait, c'est la version qui s'appelle comme ça. La précédente, c'était panther, la prochaine ça sera léopard. Tu entendras aussi souvent parler de Max os x (10) pour l'os. Le macbook est livré avec la version mac os 10.4.6


----------



## Tarul (1 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Non les câbles firewire sont en général fournis avec les périphériques que tu achètes et qui supportent ce port. Pour les transfert entre mac et pc, je ne sais pas, mais un cable ethernet peut suffire en revanche
> 
> ...



je sais que par défaut windows xp voit les port firewire comme des cartes réseaux. Peut être qu'il est possible de faire un réseau local comme avec l'ethernet entre un pc et un mac. A voir


----------



## martinette (1 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> euh...c'est quoi le firewire...:rose: .


je tiens à dire qu'il y a deux jours je savais pas non plus, j'ai acheté un câble juste pour le transfert j'espère que ça va me resservir!
et bon je dirai l'os la prochaine fois, pas tiger!


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

Autant je peux t'assurer que faire un réseau entre 2 macs via firefire fonctionne nickel mais entre mac et windows, je n'ai pas testé


----------



## Fondug (1 Juin 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> je tiens à dire qu'il y a deux jours je savais pas non plus, j'ai acheté un câble juste pour le transfert j'espère que ça va me resservir!
> et bon je dirai l'os la prochaine fois, pas tiger!


 
ah ben tu peux dire tiger, tout le monde dit tiger, tu peux même l'appeler jean claude si tu veux hein, y'a pas d'soucis...


----------



## ficelle (1 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le firewire ici c'est le symbole en forme de trident




c'est le port usb que tu montres là


----------



## Junk (1 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le firewire ici c'est le symbole en forme de trident



J'allais le faire remarquer aussi :rateau: ...., le firewire c'est celui en forme de Y ....
Dis donc pour un menbre d'élite .... :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est le port usb que tu montres là




J'ai fumé quoi ?  :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le faire remarquer aussi :rateau: ...., le firewire c'est celui en forme de Y ....
> Dis donc pour un menbre d'élite .... :rose:





C'est l'émotion , j'ai lu un commentaire sur ma part dans " mes commentaires " ca me fait bizarre ( le dernier commentaire ) :rose:


----------



## Miguelino (1 Juin 2006)

Donc tu peux transfèrer la totalité de ton compte avec tous les paramètres ?

Et les logiciels et les drivers, tu dois les réinstaller ?


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

Calme toi ca va aller. Allez répète après moi : USBBBBBBBB, tridennnnttttttt; FIREWIREEEEEEEE, yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

Pour le compte par la suite, je me contente de récupérer mon dossier départ (surtout le dossier bibliothèque pour les paramètres (mail, favoris safari, carnet d'adresse, ...)

Au besoin pour une réinstallation, je recupère avant formatage le dossier "support aux applications" dans le dossier bibliothèque à la racine du disque. Cela car pas mal d'applis y mettent des éléments complémentaires.

Pour les pilotes, tous sont présents, quelques soit le mac réinstallé, dans le dvd d'install. Donc pas besoin de les récupérer en amont


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

Pour les applis, seules les applications apple (ilife notamment) doivent etre installées dans le dossier application.
J'utilisais une partition dédiée ou je placais les autres applis, ainsi je n'avais pas besoin de les réinstaller suite installation d'un nouvel OS


----------



## Miguelino (1 Juin 2006)

Et le Macbook, il accepte toutes les imprimantes...


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

pour les imprimantes, il suffit qu'elle soit compatibles OSX. Ce n'est pas en rapport avec la matériel


----------



## Miguelino (1 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> pour les imprimantes, il suffit qu'elle soit compatibles OSX. Ce n'est pas en rapport avec la matériel



Ah ok, j'avais peur que ça face comme du temps de la transition OS9 à OSX, j'avais au début plus grand chose de compatible (Appareil photo, scanner, imprimante...) et je te parle pas des logiciels...

Merci pour ton aide précieuse...


----------



## Cornelius (1 Juin 2006)

Bordel de chiotte de vache à lait.

Commandé mon macbook le samedi 20, expédié le 24 (yeah). On est le 1er juin et il est encore en Hollande!!


01 Jun 2006 13:20 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Aaaaaargh!!!! Je vais devoir attendre jusqu'à mardi.... NAAAAAAN !!


----------



## ba2 (1 Juin 2006)

moi il devrait arriver le 9, j'ai un live le 1er Juillet, faudrait ptet que j'ai le temps de tout configurer et remettre mon matos dessus a temps surtout que j'ai jamais touché un mac de ma vie :rose:


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

de rien, ce fut un plaisir


----------



## ebensatis (1 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> Pour les applis, seules les applications apple (ilife notamment) doivent etre installées dans le dossier application.
> J'utilisais une partition dédiée ou je placais les autres applis, ainsi je n'avais pas besoin de les réinstaller suite installation d'un nouvel OS



Pour info, lors d'une réinstallation du système, il n'est généralement pas nécessaire de réinstallé les appli, quand bien même elle seraient placé dans le dossier applications. En effet, lors d'une réinstalle (sauf si on formate bien sur) le dossier application reste intouché. Il y a quelques exception telles que certains grosse application pas développée selon les guidligne d'apple (la suite adobe par ex) qui fiche un certains nombre de bazar dans le dossier library et qui doivent etre reinstallée pour fonctionner correctement.


----------



## Fabien_smv (1 Juin 2006)

Cornelius a dit:
			
		

> Bordel de chiotte de vache à lait.
> 
> Commandé mon macbook le samedi 20, expédié le 24 (yeah). On est le 1er juin et il est encore en Hollande!!
> 
> ...


 Tu peux l'avoir demain, à mon avis 
J'avais eu cette ligne vers 23h le 29 mai et le 30 à 10h30, le MacBook était chez moi


----------



## Cornelius (1 Juin 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux l'avoir demain, à mon avis
> J'avais eu cette ligne vers 23h le 29 mai et le 30 à 10h30, le MacBook était chez moi



Sauf que j'habite en Suisse.... bon, j'espère que tu me files pas de faux espoirs... pourvuuuuuuu !!!


----------



## emy648 (1 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Non les câbles firewire sont en général fournis avec les périphériques que tu achètes et qui supportent ce port. Pour les transfert entre mac et pc, je ne sais pas, mais un* cable ethernet peut suffire en revanche. *


 
je crois que je vais utiliser ça alors plutôt... 



			
				Fudong a dit:
			
		

> pour* tiger*, en fait, c'est la version qui s'appelle comme ça. La précédente, c'était *panther,* la prochaine ça sera léopard. Tu entendras aussi souvent parler de Max os x (10) pour l'os. Le macbook est livré avec la version mac os 10.4.6


 
Je crois que je pensais en effet que c'était panther qui était installé sur le macbook!! C'est pour ça que je ne comprennais pas pourquoi on parlait de Tiger! 
Enfin, tous ces noms d'animaux hein, on ne s'y retrouve plus!


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

Coincé depuis 2 jours à l'aeroport de pudong à cause de problemes techniques!!! 
Est-ce que c'est arrivé à l'un d'entre vous? Combien de retard à la finale? J'étais censé le recevoir mardi prochain mais là...


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Coincé depuis 2 jours à l'aeroport de pudong à cause de problemes techniques!!!
> Est-ce que c'est arrivé à l'un d'entre vous? Combien de retard à la finale? J'étais censé le recevoir mardi prochain mais là...



C'est arrivé à à peu prés tout le monde... J'ai commandé un mercredi, j'étais livré 1 semaine aprés. Don't worry


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est arrivé à à peu prés tout le monde... J'ai commandé un mercredi, j'étais livré 1 semaine aprés. Don't worry


tu veux dire ques les indications du tracking de la TNT sont foireuses ?


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire ques les indications du tracking de la TNT sont foireuses ?



Ben plus ou moins, c'est ce qui est évoqué en début de fil en fait


----------



## sebio50 (2 Juin 2006)

Estimated Delivery Date07 Jun 2006 (Subject to change)  Current Delivery StatusIn Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule02 Jun 2006 Signed By



BOnjour,
cela veux dire quoi exactement ?

Que je le recois aujourd'hui?

Merci....


----------



## arnaudg (2 Juin 2006)

pour moi je pense que livraison le 7 juin


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

je viens d'appeler tnt. Mon colis partira le 04 au lieu du 02. Ils essayeront de rattraper le retard, donc livraison tjrs prévue le 06.:affraid:


----------



## sebio50 (2 Juin 2006)

Date ramassage*30 mai 2006 *Destination*Cherbourg Octeville *Date livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut02 juin 2006 12:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 01 juin 2006 12:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 30 mai 2006 19:44 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 29 mai 2006 19:26 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point 



:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

sebio50 a dit:
			
		

> Estimated Delivery Date07 Jun 2006 (Subject to change)  Current Delivery StatusIn Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule02 Jun 2006 Signed By
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nan nan. Ca veut dire qu'il doit partir aujourd'hui et t'être livré appoximativement le 07. Bien sur, si tu as ma chance, ton mb va se retrouver coincé 4 jours à pudong


----------



## silvbar (2 Juin 2006)

bon ben le miens, il est toujours pas expédié.
j'ai du mal à croire qu'il sera là le 9 juin, avec le pont?
Pour une commande datant du 23 mai, les délais ne sont pas trop respectés dans mon cas.
et puis c'est pas comme si j'étais impatient, c'est le premier mac de ma vie. vous imaginez?


----------



## momotte (2 Juin 2006)

Allez hop je switch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*MacBook Blanc 
*2.0GHz Intel Core Duo 
          1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512 
          80GB Serial ATA drive 
          SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW) 

-> 1291 euros 


Je n'ai plus qu'a attendre


----------



## SoniK (2 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> bon ben le miens, il est toujours pas expédié.
> j'ai du mal à croire qu'il sera là le 9 juin, avec le pont?



Sur le site de TNT y a marqué qu'ils travaillent lundi


----------



## silvbar (2 Juin 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site de TNT y a marqué qu'ils travaillent lundi


merci pour l'info.
y'en a encore parmis vous qui attendent leur nouvel ami?


----------



## Hesiode (2 Juin 2006)

momotte a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop je switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ton plan ??? Celui d'origine avec 512Mo est dèjà à 1299 euros


----------



## SoniK (2 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> y'en a encore parmis vous qui attendent leur nouvel ami?



Oui moi. Ce matin j'ai eu le message comme quoi il y avait des problème à Pudong, qu'il aurait probablement du retard, mais ce matin aussi ma date de livraison a avancé de deux jours sur l'AppleStore au 7 juin... Enfin, je l'aurais la semaine prochaine c'est cool


----------



## Cornelius (2 Juin 2006)

02 Jun 2006 08:12 Zurich Import Received 
02 Jun 2006 06:23 Zurich Released From Customs 
02 Jun 2006 06:23 Geneva Released From Customs 
01 Jun 2006 23:28 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
01 Jun 2006 13:20 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point 


TNT me dit ça. Ouch. Il était à Genève ce matin en même temps qu'à Zurich?? Je pige pas. Je suis de Genève. Pourquoi est-ce-qu'il va faire un tour à Zurich?? Qué pasa?


----------



## ba2 (2 Juin 2006)

moi commandé le 30 Mai, Délai d'expédition tjrs Jun 5, 2006


----------



## xao85 (2 Juin 2006)

Ya un ptit mac qui arrive aujourdhui chez moi devinez qui c'est????


----------



## xao85 (2 Juin 2006)

Pile au moment ou je vous dis ça il y a la sonette qui sonne, pas de bol c'était la grand mère


----------



## momotte (2 Juin 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ton plan ??? Celui d'origine avec 512Mo est dèjà à 1299 euros


Apple on campus de l'université Paris 5 

j'oubliais jai aussi commandé le cable minidvi to vga ds cette commande


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

"Le typhon Chanchu meurtrit la Chine

De mémoire de météorologue, le typhon Chanchu détient un triste record: c'est le plus violent cyclone qui s'est abattu en mer de Chine un mois de mai. Après avoir tué au moins 37 personnes aux Philippines, samedi, Chanchu s'est abattu sur les côtes chinoises jeudi. Selon l'agence Chine Nouvelle, onze personnes au moins ont été tuées, et quatre sont portées disparues.
Un lourd bilan, en dépit d'évacuations massives ordonnées par les autorités dans les provinces de Guangdong et de Fujian."
LIBERATION.FR : jeudi 18 mai 2006 - 17:36

02 juin 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
01 juin 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 

J'imagine qu'il n'y a aucun rapport


----------



## emy648 (2 Juin 2006)

moi je commence à me dire qu'il ne sera pas expédié avant le 6juin! :hein: 
J'ai l'impression que rien ne bouge! En tout cas c'est quand meme dingue, s'ils respectent le délai mentionné dans dans la confirmation de ma commande, ca voudra dire que j'aurai attendu 3 semaines pour l'avoir!    

[c'était un petit coup de gueule d'une personne en attente de switch ]


----------



## ba2 (2 Juin 2006)

voir plus haut : mon expedition a 4j d'avance!
colis expedié ce matin :
Shipped to    TOURS, FR    02 Jun 2006
Estimated Delivery Date    12 Jun 2006 (Subject to change)     
Current Delivery Status    In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule    02 Jun 2006


----------



## silvbar (2 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> moi je commence à me dire qu'il ne sera pas expédié avant le 6juin! :hein:
> J'ai l'impression que rien ne bouge! En tout cas c'est quand meme dingue, s'ils respectent le délai mentionné dans dans la confirmation de ma commande, ca voudra dire que j'aurai attendu 3 semaines pour l'avoir!
> 
> [c'était un petit coup de gueule d'une personne en attente de switch ]


emy648, je crois qu'on est dans la même panier, pourtant, des gens ayant commandé bien après nous l'on déjà reçu.
je trouve ça pas très normal.


----------



## MacEnro (2 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine qu'il n'y a aucun rapport


 
Je ne vois pas ce qui te met en colère... Si c'est un cas de force majeure tel qu'un cyclone qui retarde ton MacBook, est-ce si grave ? N'est-ce pas plus compréhensible que si c'était seulement Apple qui ne tenait pas ses délais ? Et tous ces habitants directment frappés...


----------



## xao85 (2 Juin 2006)

tnt ma tel il ne passe que demain finilament pr cause de "pas le tps de passé" :mouais:


----------



## silvbar (2 Juin 2006)

bon j'ai contacté apple, et mon macbook commandé le 23 mai ne sera pas expédié avant la semaine prochaine.
quelqu'un peut il me dire le delai de livraison suite à l'expédition? (pas celui indiqué par apple bien sur!)


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce qui te met en colère... Si c'est un cas de force majeure tel qu'un cyclone qui retarde ton MacBook, est-ce si grave ? N'est-ce pas plus compréhensible que si c'était seulement Apple qui ne tenait pas ses délais ? Et tous ces habitants directment frappés...


ce fil manque de plus en plus d' humour


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai contacté apple, et mon macbook commandé le 23 mai ne sera pas expédié avant la semaine prochaine.
> quelqu'un peut il me dire le delai de livraison suite à l'expédition? (pas celui indiqué par apple bien sur!)


j'ai commandé le mien apres toi (le 26) et il a été expedié le 29...bizarre bizarre:mouais:


----------



## Txitxou (2 Juin 2006)

Bonjour a tous!
Bon bin voila, a force de vous lire et de regarder le macbook, j ai fini par le commander samedi dernier sur l Apple Store.
J ai choisi ce modele:
*MacBook Blanc 
*2.0GHz Intel Core Duo 
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512 
80GB Serial ATA drive 
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Je l ai paye CDN$1531 avec les retours de taxes et la remise etudiante (assez interresant donc grace au prix du dollars canadien en ce moment).
Notez aussi que je suis a Vancouver, Canada et que le colis est pour l instant passer par la Chine, Anckorage (Alaska), Menphis (Tenessee) ... Je me demande par ou il va passer maintenant. En tout cas, il est prevu pour le 5 Juin 
Voila, donc j attends mon premier mac avec une grande impatience! et j aurais surement pleins de questions a poser dans la rubrique switch ...


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai contacté apple, et mon macbook commandé le 23 mai ne sera pas expédié avant la semaine prochaine.
> quelqu'un peut il me dire le delai de livraison suite à l'expédition? (pas celui indiqué par apple bien sur!)


apparement aux alentours de 7 jours. Je pense sincèrement que tout cela est tres variable. :mouais:


----------



## silvbar (2 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ce fil manque de plus en plus d' humour


 et puis c'est fini la saison des cyclones!


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> et puis c'est fini la saison des cyclones!


C'est justement là que réside le complot


----------



## silvbar (2 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement là que réside le complot


mort de rire


----------



## MacEskis (2 Juin 2006)

Commandé le vendredi 26, donc il y a juste une semaine.
Le vendeur estime la livraison entre 10 et 15 jours.
Ce midi, coup de téléphone m'avertissant que les machines sont arrivées    
Trois jours en avance sur la meilleure prévision.

Je fonce ma compagne sous le bras, un peu de paperasse à remplir (mais largement
supportable vu que c'est pour ne pas payer de tva   ) et hop direction maison.

Déballage et ... woaw... packaging façon Apple, donc irréprochable, même la frigolite est design  

Ensuite, prise en main et là, que du bonheur, silence quasi absolu, touché du clavier très agréable
(je le préfère même à celui de mon powermac, le standard sans fil d'Apple).

iSight très lumineuse, pavé tactile précis ... enfin bref, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de défaut,
mais ça fait à peine deux heures d'utilisation.  Bonne surprise la batterie était chargée au trois quart à l'ouverture du carton.

Là, je suis en train de faire un "clean install" vu que des 60GB de base il n'en restait déjà plus que 39GB de disponible.
Après avoir viré GarageBand, pilotes imprimantes superflus, les langues et je ne sais plus trop quoi, j'arrive à 4,7GB d'installation.

L'installation en est pour l'instant, à 67% d'écriture de fichiers.

Maintenant, j'ai hâte de recevoir les 2GB de Ram commandés chez un autre fournisseur,
vu le prix exhorbitant demandé sur le Store.

Conclusion : jen suis déjà raide dingue !  Et ma compagne qui switch aujourd'hui mesdames et messieurs est...  enchantée !!! 
Elle joue déjà avec le Carnet d'adresse, iWeb, prend des données sur son pc en réseau sans prise de tête windosienne, bref,
le week-end s'annonce bien    

@pluche tout le monde, j'ai un install sur le feu


----------



## Gregware73 (2 Juin 2006)

"Not Home On Delivery Attempt To Residential Address "...


Ils pourraient pas appeler avant de livrer!!! Du coup je vais devoir attendre jusqu'à mardi!


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le vendredi 26, donc il y a juste une semaine.
> Le vendeur estime la livraison entre 10 et 15 jours.
> Ce midi, coup de téléphone m'avertissant que les machines sont arrivées
> Trois jours en avance sur la meilleure prévision.
> ...



commandé sur l'apple store ?


----------



## ba2 (2 Juin 2006)

b'soir!
j'ai une ch'tite question. a l'allumage, MacOs est deja pré-installé ou faut le faire ?
si OUI y'a deja tout tout installé ?
merci


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> b'soir!
> j'ai une ch'tite question. a l'allumage, MacOs est deja pré-installé ou faut le faire ?
> si OUI y'a deja tout tout installé ?
> merci


y'a tellement tout qu'il faut mieux reinstaller proprement et virer totu ce qu'il y a d'inutile histoire de gagner de la place...


----------



## Cornelius (3 Juin 2006)

02 Jun 2006 12:02 Zurich Consignment Received At Transit Point 
2 Jun 2006 08:12 Zurich Import Received 
02 Jun 2006 06:23 Zurich Released From Customs 
02 Jun 2006 06:23 Geneva Released From Customs 
01 Jun 2006 23:28 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
01 Jun 2006 13:20 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point 

>>>>>> Goddamnit. Toujours pas là. Commandé le samedi 20 mai, expédié le 24 et on est le 2 juin et je pense bien que je devrais attendre jusqu'à mardi alors qu'il est seulement à 3h de route de chez moi. AARGH.


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Juin 2006)

On perd pas iLife et (GARAGE BAND surtout!!) et Omni outliner et tout le bordel?? il me semble avoir eu la blague avec les CD de ma tour G5... p-e que je me trompe hein...

pasque je les ai pas retrouver avec Pacifist par apres....


----------



## MacEskis (3 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> commandé sur l'apple store ?


Non, dans un Apple Center du nord des Pays-Bas.



			
				islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> On perd pas iLife et (GARAGE BAND surtout!!) et Omni outliner et tout le bordel?? il me semble avoir eu la blague avec les CD de ma tour G5... p-e que je me trompe hein...



Lors de la réinstallation ces deux programmes figuraient dans la liste des logiciels à réinstaller ou non.  Il ne devrait donc y avoir aucun problème.

Là j'ai pu comparer, vu qu'on a reçu deux MB en même temps, sans y toucher, celui de ma compagne laissait 39GB de dispo.  Sur le mien après un formattage/réinstallation j'ai 47GB de dispo.


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Non, dans un Apple Center du nord des Pays-Bas.


j'aurais peut être du moi aussi aller jusqu'en hollande. Commandé il y a 8 jours, le bébé est toujours en chine et passe son troisieme jours à l'aeroport de pudong. Je ris jaune là
...bon je sors


----------



## patg68 (3 Juin 2006)

Yes, j'ai enfin le mien. J'ai opté pour le modèle du milieu en config standard. Je me suis commandé 2 barettes de 1gigas chez Nextway
, plus tard, j'y commanderai un disque dur, 100 GB min. Quelqu'un a déjà changé le sien ? Pas de problèmes de compatibilité ?


----------



## emy648 (3 Juin 2006)

ah ca y est, le mien est enfin envoyé!  Mais prévu pour le 12 ou avant... 

Seulement un petit truc m'énerve, c'est qu'ils m'ont envoyé mon mail de confirmation d'envoie en flamand!  Enfin, je suis bilingue, donc ca ne me pose pas encore trop de problème... Par contre, si toute ma documentation livrée avec le mac est en néerlandais, je suis pas sûre d'avoir aussi facile! :hein:  J'ai déjà du mal avec vos termes maruser-iens en français, alors en neerlandais...:rateau: 

Est-ce qu'un belge ayant commandé un mac peut me dire si les manuels sont dans les 2 langues?


----------



## MacEskis (3 Juin 2006)

J'ai commandé le mien aux Pays-Bas et toute la documentation est en français... si ça peut te rassurer


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ...prévu pour le 12 ou avant...


j'adore ton sens de l'humour


----------



## godjester (3 Juin 2006)

je viens de recevoir mon macbook... GENIAL!
Comment on fait pour reinstaller?
on lance le cd cd et il se reinstalle par dessus ou il faut d'abord formater?
est-il possible de faire des partitions?
merci


----------



## ba2 (3 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> il faut mieux reinstaller proprement et virer totu ce qu'il y a d'inutile


genre quoi comme programmes?


----------



## MacEskis (3 Juin 2006)

Pour redémarrer sur le dvd
Tu redémarres en maintenant la touche C enfoncée tout le temps.
Ensuite, la machine redémarre, tu es sur le dvd et ses outils.
Tu peux formater, partiotionner, choisir les logiciels Apple que tu veux installer, les pilotes imprimantes, les langues à supprimer ...

Si tu as encore des questions, n'hésites pas, je suis justemment en train d'aider un ami à faire de même via iChat, étape par étape  

Amuses-toi bien.


----------



## emy648 (3 Juin 2006)

ouh la... vous me faites peur... faut formater dès qu'on recoit l'ordi??
Moi qui connait déjà rien de Mac Os X, si je dois me lancer dans ce genre de d'opérations, je risque de faire des bêtises!!!


----------



## MacEskis (3 Juin 2006)

Le formatage n'est pas obligatoire.  C'est juste pour ceux qui connaissent déjà les applis qu'ils n'utiliseront pas et qui veulent gagner des GB en liquidant des trucs inutiles à l'usage.

Ne te prends pas la tête.  Joue avec et après tu verras bien.  La machine arrive bien configurée pour une utilisation immédiate.  Fais toi d'abord plaisir


----------



## emy648 (3 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Le formatage n'est pas obligatoire. C'est juste pour ceux qui connaissent déjà les applis qu'ils n'utiliseront pas et qui veulent gagner des GB en liquidant des trucs inutiles à l'usage.
> 
> Ne te prends pas la tête. Joue avec et après tu verras bien. La machine arrive bien configurée pour une utilisation immédiate. Fais toi d'abord plaisir


 
ok, ça me rassure! merci!


----------



## arnaudg (3 Juin 2006)

Sur, pour l'instant reste comme ca, c'est un os clean que tu as par défaut. Donc profite, découvre.


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> genre quoi comme programmes?


les fichiers de langues, les drivers inutiles, si tu ne compte pas utiliser garage band, ne l'installe pas, les loops prennent une place dingue...
a la finale tu gagnes plusieurs gigots et de la reactivité


----------



## samoussa (4 Juin 2006)

moi ce qui me fait rire c'est que mon macbook à l'heure qu'il est, est apparement toujours à Pudong et qu'il doit m'être livré dans 48 heures...:mouais: ...sont forts chez TNT quand même...


----------



## ba2 (4 Juin 2006)

moi toujours : Current Delivery Status : In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule


----------



## tipo (4 Juin 2006)

Je switch enfin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

j'ai commandé le miens vendredi ds un magasin agrée apple,je prefere avoir qqun de physique avec qui communiquer en cas de problemes, je l'ai commandé en noir avec 1giga de ram, le modele d'expo n'en avait que 512... sinon je serais reparti avec, delay annoncé 10 a 15 jours j'attend le coup de fil me disant de venir recuperer mon cadeaux ^^

le plus dur sera de trier tout mes fichiers sur mon pc avant de le refiler a ma mere


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

Je switch aussi

Je l'ai commandé hier sur l'apple store

Modele de base 1.83 dual core avec toute la panoplie d'origine (uniquement combo )
Sinon j'ai pris aussi l'adaptateur VGA

Les photos dans la gallerie switch viendront dès que je l'aurai


----------



## samoussa (4 Juin 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> le plus dur sera de trier tout mes fichiers sur mon pc avant de le refiler a ma mere


fils ingrat, t'es pas sympa avec ta mère !


----------



## xao85 (4 Juin 2006)

J'ai pas mis de photo de déballage, il y en a déjà pas mal, jen ai pris en pleine action!


----------



## emy648 (4 Juin 2006)

Il faut combien de temps en général pour que le Macbook arrive de Suzhou à chez soi? En sachant que j'habite à 10 minutes de la frontière hollandaise (je dis ca parce que je vois qu'ils transitent souvent par les pays bas)?


----------



## SoniK (4 Juin 2006)

Voilà pour le mien :
02 juin 2006 12:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
01 juin 2006 21:27 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 
01 juin 2006 12:29 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## MikeYx (4 Juin 2006)

ha y est moi aussi
commandé le 31 et il doit arriver le 14   

il reste plus qu'à rester zen et faire son premier switch sans tout casser du premier coup et etre obliger de passer par une phase d'installation


----------



## samoussa (4 Juin 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour le mien :
> 02 juin 2006 12:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems
> 01 juin 2006 21:27 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot
> 01 juin 2006 12:29 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point


02 juin 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
01 juin 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
30 mai 2006 	19:44 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
29 mai 2006 	19:18 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
je vois que tout le monde est dans le même bain


----------



## SoniK (4 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> 02 juin 2006     12:00     Pudong International Airport     Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems
> 01 juin 2006     12:00     Pudong International Airport     Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems
> 30 mai 2006     19:44     Suzhou     Shipped From Originating Depot
> 29 mai 2006     19:18     Suzhou     Consignment Received At Transit Point
> je vois que tout le monde est dans le même bain



Héhé ils vont prendre l'avion ensemble


----------



## emy648 (4 Juin 2006)

_03 Jun 2006 __22:38 __Suzhou __Shipped From Originating Depot _
_03 Jun 2006 __14:46 __Suzhou __Consignment Received At Transit Point_




Moi je n'ai que ça pour l'instant sur le site de tnt...
Par contre, Apple prévoyait l'arrivée de mon nouveau "jouet" D ) au départ pour le 14, puis après confirmation de l'expédition prévu pour le 12, et maintenant, la date a encore été avancée au 9!! Je croise les doigts!


----------



## ba2 (4 Juin 2006)

bon y'a le weekend mais depuis le 1er, moi ca n'a pas bougé, j'ai meme pas un numero de tracking juste la page sur apple comme quoi ca été envoyé


----------



## Fred'X (4 Juin 2006)

Suite à une discussion avec un pote je me posais une question peut-être benête : ça vaut le coup d'attendre la révision B ?


----------



## SoniK (4 Juin 2006)

Si tu peux attendre fait le. La rev B sera mieux


----------



## Fred'X (4 Juin 2006)

J'imagine, mais tu m'inquiètes un brin en me disant "si tu peux", ça prend combien de temps, grosso-modo ? (j'imagine qu'il ne doit pas y avoir de chiffre exacte, mais ça peut représenter quoi ? Pour l'apple expo, tu crois ?)


----------



## patg68 (4 Juin 2006)

Tu pourrais en effet, mais je peux t'affirmer que cette "révision a" est tout ce qu'il y a de plus fonctionnelle  , et puis apple a eu largement le temps de se roder avec ses macbook pro, mac mini, et autres imac, ils ont déjà largement rôdé la plateforme si tu veux mon avis  .


----------



## ba2 (4 Juin 2006)

comme je dis "en informatique si t'attends tjrs la MAJ de kekchose, ou un truc "mieux" bha t'achete jamais "
si ca se trouve ils feront une revision B et sortiront un autre macbook encore mieux que mieux que meilleur que l'autre qu'est plus fort !


----------



## Marvin_R (4 Juin 2006)

Fred'X a dit:
			
		

> Suite à une discussion avec un pote je me posais une question peut-être benête : ça vaut le coup d'attendre la révision B ?



Je reprend ce que les autres ont dit :
Oui. Et puis quand on y pense, autant attendre la rev C, surement mieux. Pourquoi s'arrêter en si bon chemin : attendons la rev D, encore meilleure ! 

Le problème, c'est qu'on ne sait pas du tout ce qu'Apple nous réserve. Certes il y a de fortes chances que le MB soit amélioré. Mais dans quel domaine : nouveau processeur, carte graphique correcte, meilleure autonomie, nouvelles couleurs ? Ca, à part Apple, personne ne le sait.

Est ce que le MB te convient ? Oui ? alors n'hésite pas, les commentaires de ceux qui l'ont sont plutôt encourageants. Non ? Alors attends une éventuelle mise à jour.
D'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forums, les Mac sont mis à jour tous les 6 mois environ. Mais c'est pas une science exacte. Si le MB se vent bien, Apple ne se sentira pas forcément pressé de le faire évoluer (mais ce n'est que mon avis !).


----------



## rabbi (5 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

je tenais à réagir car j'ai moi aussi craqué pour le nouveau MacBook. C'est mon 1er mac, et certainement pas le dernier tant cet univers me plait ! Tout y est plus simple, plus joli, plus intuitif, bref, le rêve ! Enfin, vous pouvez le constater, je suis un switcher conquis.

En ce qui concerne la bête, je suis aussi satisfait : aucun défaut (du moins pour le moment), pas de bruits bizarres, pas de clics, juste la batterie qui chauffe beaucoup, mais ça a l'air général chez les MacBook.

En ce qui concerne TNT (j'ai beaucoup parcouru ce forum lorsque j'attendais mon mac), je vous fait part de mon expérience, et elle est positive, c'est pourquoi je tenais à le signaler.
Je joins pour info le tracking, livré avec une semaine d'avance sur le délai prévu ! A noter que le livreur a appelé avant de passer, je n'avais pas pu répondre (sous la douche, lol), j'ai contacté le service client vers midi, ils m'ont dit que c'était mort, surement demain, j'étais bien dègue, et OH surprise, une heure aprés, le livreur arrivait chez moi !!! imaginez ma réaction...

01 Jun 2006 	13:37 	Metz 	Delivered 
01 Jun 2006 	13:30 	Metz 	Held For Customer Pickup 
01 Jun 2006 	08:49 	Metz 	Out For Delivery 
01 Jun 2006 	08:11 	Metz 	Out For Delivery 
01 Jun 2006 	07:54 	Metz 	Import Received 
31 May 2006 	19:13 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
31 May 2006 	07:33 	Metz 	Import Received 
31 May 2006 	05:17 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
31 May 2006 	03:12 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
31 May 2006 	02:59 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
30 May 2006 	22:54 	Eindhoven 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
30 May 2006 	19:13 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
30 May 2006 	19:13 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point

A noter qu'il y plusieurs arrivées à Metz car il y avait une souris et l'Apple Care qui venait d'ailleurs je pense. 
le "Held For Customer Pickup " fait suite a mon appel.

Sur ce bonne continuation a tous, et merci encore pour l'aide précieuse que peut fournir ce forum !!


----------



## delaferratchi (5 Juin 2006)

Et bien moi aussi j'ai fini par craquer, je viens de commander le macbook blanc 2 GHz avec 1 Go de RAM de un DD de 80 Go. Vu que je suis étudiant je suis passé par l'OFUP. Et ça fait une sacrée réduction !

Arrivé prévu le 20 juin, ça tombe trés bien c'est le dernier jour de mes partiels ! Histoire de bien commencer les vacances : le switch...

(adieu windows)


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2006)

apres 3 jours d'immobilisme sur le site de la tnt, je les ai finalement appelés. L'ordi est en fait parti de pudong le 03 et est arrivé à paris hier soir ou ce matin, donc livré demain ! 
comme quoi leur site de tracking c'est un peu du n'importe quoi


----------



## CoolCoCo (5 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> apres 3 jours d'immobilisme sur le site de la tnt, je les ai finalement appelés. L'ordi est en fait parti de pudong le 03 et est arrivé à paris hier soir ou ce matin, donc livré demain !
> comme quoi leur site de tracking c'est un peu du n'importe quoi



Ah oui???

Moi ça fait depuis le 1juin qu'il est à Pudong!!! 
Enfin voilà le tracker de mon MacBook:

02 Jun 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
01 Jun 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
30 May 2006 	19:44 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
29 May 2006 	17:56 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

... Je vais aussi essayer de leur téléphoner cette après-midi alors!


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

_04 Jun 2006 __18:00 __Pudong International Airport __Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems_
_03 Jun 2006 __22:38 __Suzhou __Shipped From Originating Depot _
_03 Jun 2006 __14:46 __Suzhou __Consignment Received At Transit Point _


ah, moi aussi il est bloqué à Pudong maintenant! Mais bon, à voir vos précédents posts, le tracking de TNT n'est pas super fiable! Espérons, espérons...


----------



## CoolCoCo (5 Juin 2006)

Bon pour finir je les ai appelé aujourd'hui 

Comme j'habite en Suisse et que c'est jour férié, il transfert directement à TNT Allemagne (comme s'il ne pouvait pas laisser la possibilité de choisir avec TNT France qui serait beaucoup plus pratique pour les Suisse romand, enfin bref...). J'ai donc sorti les quelque mot d'allemand que j'ai appris dans ma jeunesse (je ne pensais pas que ça pouvait me servir un jour ^^)... 

Et on m'a dit que le paquet allait arrivé demain...

Comme quoi, le tracker ne veut vraiment rien dire...


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Juin 2006)

delaferratchi a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi aussi j'ai fini par craquer, je viens de commander le macbook blanc 2 GHz avec 1 Go de RAM de un DD de 80 Go. Vu que je suis étudiant je suis passé par l'OFUP. Et ça fait une sacrée réduction !
> 
> Arrivé prévu le 20 juin, ça tombe trés bien c'est le dernier jour de mes partiels ! Histoire de bien commencer les vacances : le switch...
> 
> (adieu windows)


 
J'ai commandé , le macbook blanc 2ghz DD 80go, mais avec 512 de ram ( j'ai commandé 2Go de rma a part ) il y a  15 minutes, et livré aussi le 20 juin .

Ils ont de fortes chances de voyager ensemble .


----------



## ba2 (5 Juin 2006)

moi tjrs pas de tracking


----------



## greensurfeur (5 Juin 2006)

apres 3 jours d'immobilisme sur le site de la tnt, je les ai finalement appelés. L'ordi est en fait parti de pudong le 03 et est arrivé à paris hier soir ou ce matin, donc livré demain ! 
comme quoi leur site de tracking c'est un peu du n'importe quoi


cool  le miens doit etre aussi à Paris alors  
livré demain ou aujourd'hui ?


----------



## daria (5 Juin 2006)

J'ai commandé le macbook le 27 mai. J'ai été voir sur le site apecode.com et j'ai cela qui apparait : 

_02 jun 06 86 14 booking slot obtained CNSHA50 02 jun 06 _
_02 jun 06 30 10 departed direct NLAMS07 06 jun 06 _
_02 jun 06 40 69 accept scanned at EDC NLAMS07 06 jun 06 _
_31 may 06 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai _
_30 may 06 30 63 handover at supplier CNSHA50 06 jun 06 _
_30 may 06 30 64 Departed from source CNSHA50 06 jun 06 _
_30 may 06 30 61 Consignment Booking received from supplier CNSHA50 08 jun 06 _
_30 may 06 00 04 Picking confirmed, EDI received CNSHA50 _

Depuis plus rien. 
Mon macbook est il partit ou est il toujours a Shanghai ? La livraison est prévue pour le 8 quoique j'en doute


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2006)

CoolCoCo a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui???
> 
> Moi ça fait depuis le 1juin qu'il est à Pudong!!!
> Enfin voilà le tracker de mon MacBook:
> ...


j'ai le même tracking que toi appelle tnt plutôt


----------



## rocroc7 (5 Juin 2006)

Franchement, ce n'est pas la peine de s'inquiéter en regardant le tracking de TNT.
J'ai commandé mon MB un dimanche 22 mai et le 25 mai le site de TNT indiquait qu'il était en partance pour Paris. avec une date de livraison le 1er juin.
Puis plus rien jusqu'au 30 mai où le site TNT a été mis à jour pour m'annoncer que le colis était arrivé en France et en cours de livraison. Une heure après, le livreur m'appelait sur mon portable pour vérifier que j'étais bien chez moi et HOP, Livré  

Mon avis sur le MB ? Parfait pour mon utilisation bureautique + lecture DVD + FrontRow sur la TV. J'ai pris le modèle Blanc avec 1Go de RAM et un DD de 80 Go (pour une parition Windows avec BootCamp)
Le clavier est très réactif : je l'adore. Le trackpad granuleux n'est pas facile à apprivoiser : il ne faut pas appuyer trop fort en fait mais juste effleuré. Le clic-droit pour pression des deux doigts est génial.
Même si j'aurais préféré un modèle plus petit (genre 11 ou 12 pouces), ce Mac me convient bien et il devrait devenir un best seller pour Apple (une vraie machine à Switcher)
Seul regret : l'écran brillant qui refelète un peu trop les objet situés derrière soi (le pire c'est une fenêtre !!!).
Attendre la rev B ? pourquoi pas, peut-être Apple mettra-t-il en option l'écran mat. Mais je en suis pas du genre à attendre sans cesse : j'en avait envie de ce MB (plus ue vraiment besoin) et il est (presque) parfait.


----------



## vincentdragu (5 Juin 2006)

J'ai commandé le MacBook le 20 mai et je l'ai reçu le 31 ! avec même 3 jours d'avance sur la date prévue de livraison.
J'en suis très content ! C'est une petite bombre ( 1,83 Ghz, 1Go de RAM, 80 Go de DD ).
J'utilise Final Cut Express HD 3.5 et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Cornelius (5 Juin 2006)

vincentdragu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé le MacBook le 20 mai et je l'ai reçu le 31 ! avec même 3 jours d'avance sur la date prévue de livraison.
> J'en suis très content ! C'est une petite bombre ( 1,83 Ghz, 1Go de RAM, 80 Go de DD ).
> J'utilise Final Cut Express HD 3.5 et ça fonctionne très bien.



OUCH! Commandé le 20 mai mais je l'ai toujours pas reçu !!! AARGH (normalement demain...)


----------



## M@cni@c (5 Juin 2006)

delaferratchi a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi aussi j'ai fini par craquer, je viens de commander le macbook blanc 2 GHz avec 1 Go de RAM de un DD de 80 Go. Vu que je suis étudiant je suis passé par l'OFUP. Et ça fait une sacrée réduction !
> 
> Arrivé prévu le 20 juin, ça tombe trés bien c'est le dernier jour de mes partiels ! Histoire de bien commencer les vacances : le switch...
> 
> (adieu windows)


Nan nan nan!! 
Repeat after me ...
...adieu WINDOBE (3x)===> sa marche ds ttes les langues: goodbye windobe (3x); adios windobe (3x); sionara WINDOBE (3x) !! 
Après la lutte anti-euromillions, la lutte anti-microsoft!!
Non non ne me remercie pas!


----------



## gaban (5 Juin 2006)

salut!
Ben finalement, j' ai craqué...Je suis allé l' acheté à la fnac en model de base.
le mois prochain je prendrais de la ram.


----------



## Tarul (5 Juin 2006)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> salut!
> Ben finalement, j' ai craqué...Je suis allé l' acheté à la fnac en model de base.
> le mois prochain je prendrais de la ram.


avec un peu de chance tu l'auras samedi prochain, voir peut être vendredi, cela c'est passé comme ça lorsque j'ai commandé le macbook de mon oncle.


----------



## aurique (5 Juin 2006)

daria a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé le macbook le 27 mai. J'ai été voir sur le site apecode.com et j'ai cela qui apparait :
> 
> _02 jun 06 86 14 booking slot obtained CNSHA50 02 jun 06 _
> _02 jun 06 30 10 departed direct NLAMS07 06 jun 06 _
> ...


 
exactement la même chose ......, d'apres l'apple Store (un jeune femme tres tres mais alors tres tres sympa !!:love: ) , il serà là le  8 !! faut être un peu plus patient mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal .....


----------



## SoniK (5 Juin 2006)

Pareil, bloqué depuis le 2 juin, mais en Chine...
Je craque :'(


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, bloqué depuis le 2 juin, mais en Chine...
> Je craque :'(


appelle TNT. Moi aussi je pensais que le mien etait bloqué depuis 3 jours à Pudong. En fait le type de TNT m'a dit que le tracking n'etait pas à jour et qu'il etait rendu à Paris.


----------



## SoniK (5 Juin 2006)

Ok je vous tiens au courant


----------



## daria (5 Juin 2006)

aurique a dit:
			
		

> exactement la même chose ......, d'apres l'apple Store (un jeune femme tres tres mais alors tres tres sympa !!:love: ) , il serà là le 8 !! faut être un peu plus patient mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal .....


 
Bon ba je vais attendre jusqu'au 8, on ne sait jamais ! Si il est pas la vers le 8-9 j'appelerai l'apple store. J'ai hate de l'avoir !


----------



## waterman (5 Juin 2006)

delaferratchi a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi aussi j'ai fini par craquer, je viens de commander le macbook blanc 2 GHz avec 1 Go de RAM de un DD de 80 Go. Vu que je suis étudiant je suis passé par l'OFUP. Et ça fait une sacrée réduction !
> 
> Arrivé prévu le 20 juin, ça tombe trés bien c'est le dernier jour de mes partiels ! Histoire de bien commencer les vacances : le switch...
> 
> (adieu windows)


c est quoi L OFUP


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2006)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> c est quoi L OFUP


L'Organisation Française pour l'Union des Prolétaires


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

C'est une offre très intéressante pour les lycéens, étudiants et professeurs. Va sur le site de l'OFUP, oui c'est ça, l'organisme qui s'occupe de faire des abonnements à des magazines à prix réduit ; une fois là, il faut s'inscrire à une sorte de club, c'est gratuit, juste besoin de donner une adresse e-mail. Ensuite, il y a un lien pour aller sur l'AppleStore, et là miracle de la technologie, on se retrouve avec une jolie bannière OFUP, et les machines sont encore moins cher !


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est une offre très intéressante pour les lycéens, étudiants et professeurs. Va sur le site de l'OFUP, oui c'est ça, l'organisme qui s'occupe de faire des abonnements à des magazines à prix réduit ; une fois là, il faut s'inscrire à une sorte de club, c'est gratuit, juste besoin de donner une adresse e-mail. Ensuite, il y a un lien pour aller sur l'AppleStore, et là miracle de la technologie, on se retrouve avec une jolie bannière OFUP, et les machines sont encore moins cher !


si on peut même plus rire :mouais:


----------



## waterman (5 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est une offre très intéressante pour les lycéens, étudiants et professeurs. Va sur le site de l'OFUP, oui c'est ça, l'organisme qui s'occupe de faire des abonnements à des magazines à prix réduit ; une fois là, il faut s'inscrire à une sorte de club, c'est gratuit, juste besoin de donner une adresse e-mail. Ensuite, il y a un lien pour aller sur l'AppleStore, et là miracle de la technologie, on se retrouve avec une jolie bannière OFUP, et les machines sont encore moins cher !


 

faut il etre vraiment etudiant????


----------



## jahrom (5 Juin 2006)

Je lis ce thread depuis quelques jours, et je réalise à quel point ce macbook est un succès.
Un best seller pour apple.
ça switch à donf !


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> faut il etre vraiment etudiant????


Apple vérifie le status lyçéen / étudiant /enseignant de façon aléatoire. Par exemple moi ils ont jamais vérifié, mais d'autres ont du fournir des phocopies de carte d'étudiant.


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Apple vérifie le status lyçéen / étudiant /enseignant de façon aléatoire. Par exemple moi ils ont jamais vérifié, mais d'autres ont du fournir des phocopies de carte d'étudiant.


 
Et dans l'hypothèse où ils vérifient, ça se passe quand? Parce que moi je l'ai commandé via apple on campus, j'ai payé, l'ordi fait son petit voyage jusque chez moi:love: , mais on ne m'a toujours rien demandé concernant ma carte d'étudiante...:mouais:


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

En fait je ne sais pas. C'est juste que j'ai lu que quelqu'un sur le forum a eut un contrôle, voilà tout, maintenant ne te pose pas de question, profite bien de ta future machine dès qu'elle sera là et voilà tout


----------



## waterman (5 Juin 2006)

je voudrais savoir quel est l autonomie de la batterie ?


----------



## ba2 (5 Juin 2006)

enfin mon n° de tracking passe !
03 jun 06     32 55     flight departed     Apple Shanghai     08 jun 06
    03 jun 06     32 05     Flight Booked     Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai      
    02 jun 06     00 04     Picking confirmed, EDI received     Apple Shanghai      
    02 jun 06     30 64     Departed from source     Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai     08 jun 06
    02 jun 06     30 61     Consignment Booking received from supplier     Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai     12 jun 06


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Juin 2006)

J'ai commandé sur l'OFUP, et ils m'ont rien demandé .

Sur le store éducation il demande l'établissement, là sur l'OFUp, rien ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir à tous

J'ai commander mon macbook mais je n'ai pas acces au suivi des commandes
J'ai le numero sur l'apple store mais aucun suivi ...

je n'ai pas non plus de numero TNT est ce normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

j'ai acces à ça sur http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?orderStatusSelfService=yes


				 					Délai d'expédition
estimé 				 				 			       		        		 				 					Date de livraison
estimée
mais aucun suivi


----------



## resqo (5 Juin 2006)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais savoir quel est l autonomie de la batterie ?



Euh, à vue de nez et sans l'avoir paramétrée (alors que c'est très très important dit Madame Apple dans le manuel), elle tient 3h30 en mode économique, mais avec le wifi

Je pense qu'elle tient allègrement 5-6 h en mode "survie extrême"


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> J'ai commander mon macbook mais je n'ai pas acces au suivi des commandes
> J'ai le numero sur l'apple store mais aucun suivi ...
> ...


tu n'auras ton n° de tracking (à 10 chiffre et commençant par 80) que dans ton avis d'expedition, donc3 à 5 jours apres ta confirmation de commande. Apres il faut encore attendre 1 à 2 jours pour pouvoir t'en servir sur tnt.fr


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Et dans l'hypothèse où ils vérifient, ça se passe quand? Parce que moi je l'ai commandé via apple on campus, j'ai payé, l'ordi fait son petit voyage jusque chez moi:love: , mais on ne m'a toujours rien demandé concernant ma carte d'étudiante...:mouais:


Ils ne te le demanderont pas à mon avis. Pour l'apple on campus, ton login et ton mot de passe etudiant suffisent. En tout cas moi ils ne m'ont rien demandé.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai hate que mon Macbook arrive

Enfin le Switch, enfin la stabilité et l'ergonomie !


----------



## emy648 (6 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> _04 Jun 2006 __18:00 __Pudong International Airport __Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems_
> _03 Jun 2006 __22:38 __Suzhou __Shipped From Originating Depot _
> _03 Jun 2006 __14:46 __Suzhou __Consignment Received At Transit Point _
> 
> ...


 
Tiens, pas de changement depuis hier...:mouais: 
Vous pensez qu'il peut éventuellement avoir décollé?? Puisque au vu des derniers posts, à chaque fois que quelqu'un rencontrait ce problème on leur disait que le colis avait bien décollé de Pudong, et patati et patata ...?? 

Ca devient long d'attendre!:love:

Je ne vais quand même pas téléphoner à TNT tout de suite...?


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pas de changement depuis hier...:mouais:
> Vous pensez qu'il peut éventuellement avoir décollé?? Puisque au vu des derniers posts, à chaque fois que quelqu'un rencontrait ce problème on leur disait que le colis avait bien décollé de Pudong, et patati et patata ...??
> 
> Ca devient long d'attendre!:love:
> ...


Hier TNT m'a dit qu'il etait arrivé à Paris et aujourd'hui ils m'annoncent qu'il aura du retard vu qu'il est encore à...Amsterdam !!   
Je crois franchement qu'ils racontent n'importe quoi des fois  Ils doivent m'appeler dans la journée pour m'indiquer la date de livraison


----------



## ba2 (6 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acces à ça sur http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?orderStatusSelfService=yes
> 
> 
> Délai d'expédition
> ...



http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/
au bout de 3/4 j le tracking marche


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/
> au bout de 3/4 j le tracking marche


perso quand je rentre mon numero ça me met *ERROR Delivery note is unknown*Quand à TNT il ne mettent plus rien depuis le 02 juin...


----------



## ba2 (6 Juin 2006)

il faut du temps avant d'avoir accés aux infos. moi j'ai commandé pour macbook pro le 30 et c'est que depuis hier soir que j'y ai accés donc pas de panique ca va viendre


----------



## arnaudg (6 Juin 2006)

patiennnnnnnnncccccccccceeeeeeeeee


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> il faut du temps avant d'avoir accés aux infos. moi j'ai commandé pour macbook pro le 30 et c'est que depuis hier soir que j'y ai accés donc pas de panique ca va viendre


moi j'ai commandé le mien le 26 pour une livraison aujourd'hui !:mouais:


----------



## emy648 (6 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai commandé le mien le 26 pour une livraison aujourd'hui !:mouais:


 
euh, moi j'ai commandé le mien le 24 hein! et livraison prévue au plus tôt le 9!:mouais: 
alors voila, je trouve que t as plutot de la chance si tu le recois aujourd hui!!!


----------



## greensurfeur (6 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai commandé le mien le 26 pour une livraison aujourd'hui !:mouais:


 
Tout Pareil pour moi  . J'ai appelé TNT et la livraison est pour demain aux dires de la gentille standartiste. Mon Macbpook esten transit entre Arnheim et Paris  
VIVEMENT DEMAIN. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

Dans la rebrique "mode de livraison" j'ai de marqué " Merge In Transit NL" c'est bon signe ?


----------



## SoniK (6 Juin 2006)

Ca y est il est plus en Chine !!! 
06 juin 2006 15:40 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
06 juin 2006 15:30 Arnhem Hub Receiver On Holiday 
05 juin 2006 12:00 Arnhem Hub Receiver On Holiday 
02 juin 2006 12:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
01 juin 2006 21:27 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 
01 juin 2006 12:29 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## emy648 (6 Juin 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est il est plus en Chine !!!
> 06 juin 2006 15:40 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 06 juin 2006 15:30 Arnhem Hub Receiver On Holiday
> 05 juin 2006 12:00 Arnhem Hub Receiver On Holiday
> ...


 
ouuuh, idem pour moi!! ils ont du faire le voyage ensemble! 
Seulement, est ce que j'ai bien compris? ils sont en congé à Arnhem?? 


voila mon track:
_06 Jun 2006 __15:30 __Arnhem Hub __Receiver On Holiday _
_05 Jun 2006 __12:00 __Arnhem Hub __Receiver On Holiday _
_04 Jun 2006 __18:00 __Pudong International Airport __Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems _
_03 Jun 2006 __22:38 __Suzhou __Shipped From Originating Depot _
_03 Jun 2006 __14:46 __Suzhou __Consignment Received At Transit Point _


*EDIT*: roh, je viens d'aller vérifier, Arnhem se trouve à 182km de chez moi très précisément!!! Un peu plus de 2h de route selon Michelin!! J'espère que je l'aurai demain!!! :love:


----------



## Steph-24 (6 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ouuuh, idem pour moi!! ils ont du faire le voyage ensemble!
> Seulement, est ce que j'ai bien compris? ils sont en congé à Arnhem??
> 
> 
> ...



Moi qui habite à Strasbourg, le MacBook est arrivé le lendemain de son passage à Arnhem. Il y a donc des chances pour qu'il arrive demain chez toi!


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

Et voici le mien
06 juin 2006 	17:57 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
06 juin 2006 	17:55 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
06 juin 2006 	15:30 	Arnhem Hub 	Receiver On Holiday 
05 juin 2006 	12:00 	Arnhem Hub 	Receiver On Holiday 
02 juin 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
01 juin 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
30 mai 2006 	19:44 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
29 mai 2006 	19:18 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Je viens d'appeler TNT, la distance n'a rien à voir, c'est une histoire de douanes françaises. Ca peut prendre 1,2,3 jours
Ah c'est trop lent


----------



## Steph-24 (6 Juin 2006)

J'attends toujours mon deuxième MacBook  et je viens d'aller sur le site de la TNT et j'ai trouvé ça:

06 juin 2006 15:30 Arnhem Hub Receiver On Holiday 
05 juin 2006 12:00 Arnhem Hub Receiver On Holiday 
04 juin 2006 18:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
03 juin 2006 22:38 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 
03 juin 2006 15:00 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point

Quelqu'un sait ce que signifie "Receiver in Holiday"? 
Parce que là je ne comprend pas trop


----------



## emy648 (6 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Et voici le mien
> 06 juin 2006     17:57     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 06 juin 2006     17:55     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
> *06 juin 2006     15:30     Arnhem Hub     Receiver On Holiday *
> ...


 
C'est quand même bizarre, j'ai exactement les mêmes heures que toi pour "Receiver On Holiday", puis après j'ai plus rien...:mouais:


----------



## silvbar (6 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Et voici le mien
> 06 juin 2006     17:57     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 06 juin 2006     17:55     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
> 06 juin 2006     15:30     Arnhem Hub     Receiver On Holiday
> ...




bon ben moi aussi je l'attends encore, il est encore en chine! mais quel bonheur ça va etre de l'avoir. je crois que l'attente fait partie du plaisir.
bon certe ça va etre mon premier mac, mais je n'ai jamais été aussi impatient d'avoir un ordi. Et j'en ai eu....
au fait on se fait une macbook party quand on l'a tous reçu?


----------



## emy648 (6 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'appeler TNT, la distance n'a rien à voir, *c'est une histoire de douanes françaises*. Ca peut prendre 1,2,3 jours
> Ah c'est trop lent


 
bon, bein j'aurai déjà pas ce problème là moi!


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> bon, bein j'aurai déjà pas ce problème là moi!


pfff...j'te parle plus :mouais:
Mon macbook est à 883 km de chez moi (dont 862 en voie rapide  ) avec une douane au milieu...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Dans la rebrique "mode de livraison" j'ai de marqué " Merge In Transit NL" c'est bon signe ?



Non personne ne sait ?


----------



## ba2 (6 Juin 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait ce que signifie "Receiver in Holiday"?
> Parce que là je ne comprend pas trop



jour férié/vacances


----------



## tornade13 (6 Juin 2006)

Salut tlm

J'ai un iMac G4 15 pouces 1GHZ, le Macbook me tente bien, mais n'ayant jamis eu de portable, ne vais-je pas le regretter? surtout par rapport au clavier de machine de bureau...
Je fais essentiellement de la bureautique, compta, devis, factures... mais !!! je travaille aussi avec Sketchup, il n'est pas trop gourmand en ressource mais le Macbook ne va t'il pas souffrir de trop  

Quelqu'un la reçu en noir ?


----------



## Steph-24 (6 Juin 2006)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tlm
> 
> J'ai un iMac G4 15 pouces 1GHZ, le Macbook me tente bien, mais n'ayant jamis eu de portable, ne vais-je pas le regretter? surtout par rapport au clavier de machine de bureau...
> Je fais essentiellement de la bureautique, compta, devis, factures... mais !!! je travaille aussi avec Sketchup, il n'est pas trop gourmand en ressource mais le Macbook ne va t'il pas souffrir de trop
> ...



Personellement, je l'ai déjà eu entre les mains (pas très longtemps mais bon ) mais il était en blanc. Je le trouve beaucoup mieux en blanc, ça fait plus Mac.

Pour le clavier, je l'ai vraiment trouvé génial, et surtout très agréable au toucher.

Et enfin, pour la puissance, tu n'as pas vraiment de soucis à te faire. Par rapport à ton iMac G4, le MacBook est plus puissant.


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tlm
> 
> J'ai un iMac G4 15 pouces 1GHZ, le Macbook me tente bien, mais n'ayant jamis eu de portable, ne vais-je pas le regretter? surtout par rapport au clavier de machine de bureau...
> Je fais essentiellement de la bureautique, compta, devis, factures... mais !!! je travaille aussi avec Sketchup, il n'est pas trop gourmand en ressource mais le Macbook ne va t'il pas souffrir de trop
> ...


perso j'ai commandé un blanc avant de l'avoir vu en noir et j'avais peur de regretter. En fait, je l'ai vu aujourd'hui en noir et franchement je ne regrette pas ma commande (qui n'est toujours pas arrivée  ). Le noir fait quelconque...un packard bell... , je suis donc content d'avoir pris un blanc. Mon désir initial de prendre un blance  vient plus du fait que je voulais changer de couleur (imac blanc + ibook blanc). En plus, le noir est parait-il tres sensible aux marques de doigts, donc pour un portable...


----------



## rocroc7 (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai choisi le MB blanc de base (reçu le 30 mai avec un jour d'avance) pour compléter mon iMac G5. Je ne voulait pas mettre trop cher pour un 2eme Mac.
Cependant, j'avais essayé les 2 modèle à la FNAC Digitale et franchement, si Apple avait mis le MB noir au même prix que le blanc, j'aurais choisi le noir.
Ce qui fait toute la différence entre les PC portable et le MB noir, c'est la qualité de la finition et de la couleur fondue dans la masse.
Le MB noir n'est pas brillant du tout, il est mat et ça fait tout. Même si le noir est propice aux traces de doigts.
Blanc ou noir : le MB est vraiment un portable parfait. Et une machine à switcher formidable. Bravo Apple.


----------



## tornade13 (6 Juin 2006)

Bon j'hésitais a prendre du noir mais je doute maintenant  toujours est il que l'écran sera plus petit que mon 15 c'est sur.... mais avec une résolution supérieur parceque du 1024/768 avec mon iMac c'est franchement pas top


----------



## Cornelius (7 Juin 2006)

Je viens de switcher!!! Après 15 ans de PC -> J'ai reçu mon macbook aujourd'hui et il est absolument magnifique. Pas de problème de surchauffe, ni de problème de batterie ou de bruit. J'adore OsX, c'est magnifique.

Quelque petites choses: j'ai de temps en temps un "bruit" (à travers les enceintes) un peu sourd, genre "boum" (bizarre) pas très fort mais assez irritant. Ca arrive quand il y a une erreur ou qu'il peine un peu ou même quand je jette simplement quelque chose à la corbeille...

Chiant de ne pas pouvoir encore streamer les WMV sur des sites... VLC marche vraiment mezzo avec les WMV (non streamés).

Je regrette par moments l'absence de bouton "delete" (le backspace détruit derrière et pas devant lui)...

Je trouve un peu étrange le fait que les programmes ne quittent pas en cliquant sur la croix (il faut faire "pomme+q"). Mais je m'y ferai.

J'ai eu une petite ******* avec GarageBand, une histoire de conflits de midi, j'ai du rebooter et plus de problème depuis... (weird).

Sinon c'est superbe, il faut encore que je trouve le moyen de checker mes emails hotmail à travers Mail... httpmail ne marchant pas pour l'instant.


----------



## Chang (7 Juin 2006)

Cornelius a dit:
			
		

> Chiant de ne pas pouvoir encore streamer les WMV sur des sites...



 ah bon ???? et y'a d'autres extensions tres communes qui ne sont pas encore lues sur Mac ?


----------



## laf (7 Juin 2006)

Cornelius a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette par moments l'absence de bouton "delete" (le backspace détruit derrière et pas devant lui)...




Il suffit de taper "fn" en même temps que backspace et ça roule.


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2006)

07 juin 2006 	08:22 	Garonor Road Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
07 juin 2006 	03:45 	Garonor Road Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
06 juin 2006 	17:57 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
06 juin 2006 	17:55 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
06 juin 2006 	15:30 	Arnhem Hub 	Receiver On Holiday 
05 juin 2006 	12:00 	Arnhem Hub 	Receiver On Holiday 
02 juin 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
01 juin 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
30 mai 2006 	19:44 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
29 mai 2006 	19:18 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

ça s'approche !!


----------



## ba2 (7 Juin 2006)

moi tjrs :
03 jun 06     32 55     flight departed     Apple Shanghai     08 jun 06


----------



## emy648 (7 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> 07 juin 2006     08:22     Garonor Road Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 07 juin 2006     03:45     Garonor Road Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 06 juin 2006     17:57     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 06 juin 2006     17:55     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
> ...


 
ouais, bein moi toujours rien depuis "receiver on holliday"... et quand je telephone a tnt, ils ne savent rien me dire d'autre que ce que je vois sur mon track! 
c'est un peu n'importe quoi! dire qu'il est a moins de 200 km!!!!


----------



## xao85 (7 Juin 2006)

J'ai trouvé des sacoches 13,3 pouces sur grosbill : http://www.grosbill.com/fr/consommables/rangement/5-mallette/type.html Un conseil prévoyez en parceque ces maudites rayures arrivent très vite


----------



## xao85 (7 Juin 2006)

Je vois que tt le monde sit son ordi de près, c'st pas tellement la peine, vous verrez il arrive vite!(enfin moi j'ai eu 2 jours davance!)


----------



## patg68 (7 Juin 2006)

Je viens de réceptionner le modèle noir dans mon rayon. Il est mat en effet, et les doigts laissent des traces assez facilement.


----------



## xao85 (7 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de réceptionner le modèle noir dans mon rayon. Il est mat en effet, et les doigts laissent des traces assez facilement.



Idem sur le blanc!


----------



## pim (7 Juin 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ???? et y'a d'autres extensions tres communes qui ne sont pas encore lues sur Mac ?


Le lecteur n'est pas encore porté sous Mac *Intel*, enfin plus précisément il est en bêta. Renseignes-toi bien si jamais tu as besoin de lire ce format de bâtard


----------



## emy648 (7 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tt le monde sit son ordi de près, c'st pas tellement la peine, vous verrez il arrive vite!(enfin moi j'ai eu 2 jours davance!)


 
bein oui, mais ca fait un peu ch¤¤¤... Je vois qu'il est tout près, qu'il à mis 2jours pour venir de Chine, et que la il risque de mettre 2 jours pour faire 180km! C'est un peu énorme! Et tout ce que trouve à me dire le type de chez TNT, c'est "il est prévu pour le 9". Ca veut dire quoi ca? qu'ils ne le livreront pas avant???!!!  pffff....

Et puis ce que je ne comprend pas non plus c'est que mon track etait identique (heure, lieux -Arnhem-) à celui de samoussa par exemple, et puis plus de modification de tracking depuis hier, alors que le sien a bougé! J'ai l'impression que c'est pas très fiable leur truc...

J'espère quand même qu'il va arriver aujourd'hui...


----------



## Cornelius (7 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Le lecteur n'est pas encore porté sous Mac *Intel*, enfin plus précisément il est en bêta. Renseignes-toi bien si jamais tu as besoin de lire ce format de bâtard



J'ai trouvé depuis le Flip4Mac Universal Binary en Beta

http://rapidshare.de/files/22303367/Flip4Mac_WMV_v2_1_0_24.dmg.html

Et ça marche! C'est pas irréprochablement nickel, mais ça roule...


----------



## xao85 (7 Juin 2006)

Attention les enfants j'ai changé davatar!!!!


----------



## patg68 (7 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Idem sur le blanc!



Moi je ne trouve pas. J'ai comparé mon macbook blanc et le noir, et je trouve plus marquant les traces laissées sur ce dernier. En fait, le blanc, c'est selon le reflet de la lumière que tu vois des traces, c'est moins un critère sur le noir.

Ceci dit, je crois là qu'on chipote un peu. Ce qui est le plus dérrangeant, c'est l'écart de prix entre celui du milieu, injustifié à mon sens. En dehors de ça, quels que soient leur minuscules défauts, ce sont des formidables machines, parole de macbook-user-vendeur  .


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (7 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé des sacoches 13,3 pouces sur grosbill : http://www.grosbill.com/fr/consommables/rangement/5-mallette/type.html Un conseil prévoyez en parceque ces maudites rayures arrivent très vite



Attention aux proportions !
13,3'' c'est la diagonale, pas les dimensions. Le MacBook est en format "wide", donc allongé, alors qu'il y a là des sacoches ou pochettes pour des ordinateurs au format classique, et ça ne donne pas les mêmes dimensions.

MacBook : 32,5 X 22,7 cm

Sur les modèles dont tu parles, exemple : http://www.grosbill.com/fr/consomma...7/CASE-LOGIC-pour-portable-13.3-pouces-(KLC13)
Dimensions du compartiment ordinateur : 31.2 cm x 24.9 cm x 3.8 cm

Donc avant de se précipiter, faut vérifier toutes les dimensions, et pas seulement l'appellation générique "13 pouces".

Ce serait trop bête que ça coince pour 1,3cm...


----------



## ba2 (7 Juin 2006)

moi ca y va tout doux :
07 jun 06     86 14     booking slot obtained     Apple Shanghai     08 jun 06
07 jun 06     30 10     departed direct     NLAMS07     08 jun 06
07 jun 06     40 69     accept scanned at EDC     NLAMS07     08 jun 06


----------



## appollo (7 Juin 2006)

Il me marque délais d'expedition prévu le 12 Juin et réception le 15 juin peut on s'en tenir à ses informations. Sachant que je l'ai commandé le 5 juin

Cordialement


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Juin 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> Il me marque délais d'expedition prévu le 12 Juin et réception le 15 juin peut on s'en tenir à ses informations. Sachant que je l'ai commandé le 5 juin
> 
> Cordialement



Salut et bienvenue sur le forum! 

Je pense que tu peux te fier à ces dates. Il me semble que toutes les personnes ayants commandé le MacBook sur ce forum, l'ont reçu aux dates indiquées, voir même quelques jours plus tôt.


----------



## aurique (7 Juin 2006)

aurique a dit:
			
		

> exactement la même chose ......, d'apres l'apple Store (un jeune femme tres tres mais alors tres tres sympa !!:love: ) , il serà là le 8 !! faut être un peu plus patient mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal .....


.

Il est la !!!!!!!!   

il est beau, tout noir !!!  bon faut que je me familiarise avec la bete et je reviens vous embeter avec mes questions de newbie !!


----------



## emy648 (7 Juin 2006)

Voilà, TNT vient de me sonner à l'instant, ils passeront me livrer mon macbook vendredi! 

Je suis contente, mais en même temps un peu décue vu que je sais qu'il est pas loin...
Enfin, vivement vendredi!


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, TNT vient de me sonner à l'instant, ils passeront me livrer mon macbook vendredi!
> 
> Je suis contente, mais en même temps un peu décue vu que je sais qu'il est pas loin...
> Enfin, vivement vendredi!


Tu verras, vendredi va arriver très vite! Moins de deux jours à attendre


----------



## SoniK (7 Juin 2006)

Emy, il t'ont appelé avant même la première livraison ? Si oui ils font ca tout le temps ou c'est exceptionnel ?


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Juin 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Emy, il t'ont appelé avant même la première livraison ? Si oui ils font ca tout le temps ou c'est exceptionnel ?



Il ne font pas ça à chaque fois. Il me semble que TNT l'a appelé parce qu'elle les avaient déjà contacté


----------



## tornade13 (7 Juin 2006)

aurique a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> Il est la !!!!!!!!
> 
> il est beau, tout noir !!!  bon faut que je me familiarise avec la bete et je reviens vous embeter avec mes questions de newbie !!


Ah ouai!!! et les photos du noir en plus :love: allez des photos


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juin 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> Il me marque délais d'expedition prévu le 12 Juin et réception le 15 juin peut on s'en tenir à ses informations. Sachant que je l'ai commandé le 5 juin
> 
> Cordialement


 
Pareil que toi, commandé l 5 , envoyé le 12 et récéption le 20 pour moi, c'est bizarre, tu habites ou ?


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tt le monde sit son ordi de près, c'st pas tellement la peine, vous verrez il arrive vite!(enfin moi j'ai eu 2 jours davance!)


ouai bah moi 2 de retard alors ça va


----------



## Marvin_R (7 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que toi, commandé l 5 , envoyé le 12 et récéption le 20 pour moi, c'est bizarre, tu habites ou ?



J'ai tout pareil que toi. Réception le 20. C'est quoi ce traitement de faveur pour le 15 ??


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> Il me marque délais d'expedition prévu le 12 Juin et réception le 15 juin peut on s'en tenir à ses informations. Sachant que je l'ai commandé le 5 juin
> 
> Cordialement


Il faut que tu attendes ton avis d'expedition pour avoir une date plus juste. Trois jour pour le transit je n'y crois pas ! 7 à 8 jours calendaires me semble plus vraisemblable.


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, TNT vient de me sonner à l'instant, ils passeront me livrer mon macbook vendredi!
> 
> Je suis contente, mais en même temps un peu décue vu que je sais qu'il est pas loin...
> Enfin, vivement vendredi!


Finalement je vais peut-être le recevoir avant toi :rateau: je l'attends pour demain...ou vendredi. Aujourd'hui j'ai reçu ma facture par la poste


----------



## greensurfeur (8 Juin 2006)

bon le mien est arrive cette aprem  
i'm just happy, le grand saut, 10 ans de PC
et un switch avec cette machine me parait plus que plaisant


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne font pas ça à chaque fois. Il me semble que TNT l'a appelé parce qu'elle les avaient déjà contacté


 
je ne pense pas que ce soit à cause de mon appel! Ils n'ont pas l'air de beaucoup communiquer entre eux chez TNT!!:hein: 
Par contre, le fait que j'habite dans un coin paumé me semble plus probable (vont pas se tapper mon village si j'y suis pas, ...n'ont surement pas d autres livraisons tout pres etc).

Pour répondre à Samoussa, oui, ca ne m'étonnerait pas que tu l'aies avant moi!! :hein: Mais bon d'un autre coté, j'ai exam demain aprem, donc je ne pourrais de toute facon pas en profiter s'il arrive demain!!


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que ce soit à cause de mon appel! Ils n'ont pas l'air de beaucoup communiquer entre eux chez TNT!!:hein:
> Par contre, le fait que j'habite dans un coin paumé me semble plus probable (vont pas se tapper mon village si j'y suis pas, ...n'ont surement pas d autres livraisons tout pres etc).
> 
> Pour répondre à Samoussa, oui, ca ne m'étonnerait pas que tu l'aies avant moi!! :hein: Mais bon d'un autre coté, j'ai exam demain aprem, donc je ne pourrais de toute facon pas en profiter s'il arrive demain!!


Doux reveil ou je m'aperçois que mon mb est arrivé...dans ma ville ce matin à 5h28 tres exact.


----------



## SoniK (8 Juin 2006)

Pareil mais a 6h01


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

et maintenant _out for delivery_


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Doux reveil ou je m'aperçois que mon mb est arrivé...dans ma ville ce matin à 5h28 tres exact.


 
   idem!
_*08 Jun 2006 *__*07:51 *__*Liege *__*Import Received* _
_08 Jun 2006 __05:19 __Brussels Hub __Consignment Received At Transit Point _
_07 Jun 2006 __22:09 __Arnhem Hub __Consignment Received At Transit Point _
_06 Jun 2006 __15:30 __Arnhem Hub __Receiver On Holiday _
_05 Jun 2006 __12:00 __Arnhem Hub __Receiver On Holiday _
_04 Jun 2006 __18:00 __Pudong International Airport __Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems _
_03 Jun 2006 __22:38 __Suzhou __Shipped From Originating Depot _
_03 Jun 2006 __14:46 __Suzhou __Consignment Received At Transit Point_ 

Je viens de telephoner à TNT Liège, il me sera livré fin de matinée, début d'aprem!!
Donc ce ne sera peut être pas moi qui le réceptionnerai (mon frère), mais je pourrai faire jou-jou avec en rentrant de mon exam!! Me rejouis!

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais je retourne étudier!


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Alors de nouveaux possessuer de macbook aujourdhui???:love:


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:
			
		

> Attention aux proportions !
> 13,3'' c'est la diagonale, pas les dimensions. Le MacBook est en format "wide", donc allongé, alors qu'il y a là des sacoches ou pochettes pour des ordinateurs au format classique, et ça ne donne pas les mêmes dimensions.
> 
> MacBook : 32,5 X 22,7 cm
> ...



Merci tu mas éviter d'acheter un truc qui maurait servi à rien! Quoi que si jempute le macbook


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Alors de nouveaux possessuer de macbook aujourdhui???:love:


bientôt !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple pour me dire que ma commande est expédiée

je trouve ça pour l'instant sur la page Apple : 

- Expédié le * Jun 8, 2006 * 						 							via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.  						 						(pour le macbook) avec un numero de suivi avec un #
-  						Expédié le * Jun 8, 2006 * 						 							via Flextronics Logistics B.V. (pour l'adaptateur mini vga vers VGA)

Comment puis-je suivre comme vous le trajet de mon mac ?

Je ne vois pas la référence à 16 chiffres à mettre sur TNT

*Aidez moi SVP ! :rose:*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

En plus la livraison du Macbook est prévu pour le 19 juin
Et l'adaptateur pour le 16 juin

La misere


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple pour me dire que ma commande est expédiée
> 
> je trouve ça pour l'instant sur la page Apple :
> 
> ...





Il est juste à coté de ta commande normalement, ce n'est pas le numéro qui commence pas un 8.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Je cherche désespérement une pochette pour mon macbook... ya t'il quelquun qui sait ou il y en a???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

J'ai un numéro d'expedition qui fait 10 chiffres qui vient de m'etre communiqué aujourd'hui qui commence par un 8.

Mais sur le site de la TNT il ne correspond à rien

Je vais là
http://www.tnt.com/country/fr_fr.html

Puis je rentre mon numéro à 10 chiffres et mon departement de destination et référence inconnue :hein:


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple pour me dire que ma commande est expédiée
> 
> je trouve ça pour l'instant sur la page Apple :
> 
> ...



sur ton avis d'expedition tu trouves ton n° de commande web commençant par W, et également ta reference de colis à 10 chiffres commençant par 80. C'est cette ref qu'il faut rentrer sur tnt, en cochant ref. interne, puis tu clique sur suivi colis. Par contre si ton mb vient d'être expedié, il est fort probable que tu doives attendre environ 24 heures avant de voir ton tracking. C'est d'ailleur indiqué sur ta page de commande apple (en bas : _*It may take up to 24 hours for shipment tracking information to be updated on our carriers web sites_ En attendant tu auras d'indiqué reference inconnue


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Rien ne marche, je vous tiendrais au courant plus tard ...
Je suis dégouté ...

Je la sens mal partie cette commande, je ne sais pas pourquoi


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne marche, je vous tiendrais au courant plus tard ...
> Je suis dégouté ...
> Je la sens mal partie cette commande, je ne sais pas pourquoi


Patiente un peu (plus facile à dire qu'à faire  ). Fais comme je t'ai dit, reessaye demain matin


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne marche, je vous tiendrais au courant plus tard ...
> Je suis dégouté ...
> 
> Je la sens mal partie cette commande, je ne sais pas pourquoi


non pas de panique, moi cela a mis plus de 6j avant d'avoir le tracking (pas celui de la tnt) tu as juste a aller ici : http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/
tu verras qu'au bout de quelques jours, les infos commencent a apparaitre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> non pas de panique, moi cela a mis plus de 6j avant d'avoir le tracking (pas celui de la tnt) tu as juste a aller ici : http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/
> tu verras qu'au bout de quelques jours, les infos commencent a apparaitre




Ce site est sûr ?


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Ce site est sûr ?


oui il utilise le script de http://www.kn-portal.com/


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Je me méfie des scripts, surtout quand il y a de la pub dessus :hein:


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Je me méfie des scripts, surtout quand il y a de la pub dessus :hein:


perso apecode n'a jamais reconnu mon numero de tracking et me renvoyait toujours sur tnt


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

TNT vient de passer! le colis est enfin chez moi !!

Voir la pièce jointe 10891


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

j'ai sur applestore ca :
Carrier Tracking Number
00340450290005713441
Assigned Carrier
FLEX POSTAL & HUB NL

j'en fais quoi?


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> TNT vient de passer! le colis est enfin chez moi !!
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10891




Yen a un qui doit etre comme un fou autour de sa boîte 
1 possesseur de macbook en plus!


----------



## Lamar (8 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche désespérement une pochette pour mon macbook... ya t'il quelquun qui sait ou il y en a???


Il y a un fil ouvert par Frodon dans la partie switch qui est sur les sacoches pour macbook 13". Va voir.
Je mets un lien dès que possible (fainéant va )

Edit : et voilà


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

y'a un truc à faire avec la batterie au départ non ?


----------



## daria (8 Juin 2006)

Je viens de recevoir mon macbook


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Juin 2006)

Félicitations ,

'ai commandé lundi 5 mon macbook, et depuis plus aucune info d'apple, c'est normal ? 
Il faut attendre longtemps ?


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

check mes messages... moi ca a pris 7j pour que ca bouge (et encore) sur le site d'apple et 5j sur le site de tracking apecode


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

J'ai recu mon macbook dans l'apres midi!! 
Il est tout beau et tout, seulement je rencontre mon 1e problème!!:hein: je ne suis que dans la procédure de démarrage, et il me demande à quel réseau sans fil je veux me connecter, là je vois mon routeur sans fil "philips wifi", mais quand je clique dessus pour me connecter, il me met qu'une erreur Airport est survenue!!  Ne me dites quand meme pas que je vais devoir acheter une de ces bornes spéciales? mon routeur sans fil fonctionne tres bien avec mon toshiba...

heeeeeeeeeeeeelp!! que dois je faire?


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon routeur Linksys.
Cela venait simplement du fait que la liaison sans fil était cryptée (WEP128).
Et vu que je ne trouvais pas où entrer cette clé de chiffrement lors de l'installation,
j'ai abandonné le réseau dès le départ et passé à la suite.

Une fois que Tiger se soit finalement lancé, un clique sur Airport, et une configuration de celui-ci et le tour était joué.

Chez un ami, dont le réseau n'était pas sécurisé tout s'est passé sans problème, donc,
ça doit bien être ça.


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même problème avec mon routeur Linksys.
> Cela venait simplement du fait que la *liaison sans fil était cryptée (WEP128).*
> Et vu que je ne trouvais pas où entrer cette clé de chiffrement lors de l'installation,
> j'ai abandonné le réseau dès le départ et passé à la suite.
> ...


 
oui c est bien possible, il me semble qu'on a sécurisé notre connexion... 
bon alors je choisis l'option "mon ordinateur ne se connecte pas a internet" puis je pourrai modifier apres?
je vais devoir aller ou pour la clé de chiffrement et tout ca?

EDIT: non...le réseau n'est pas sécurisé...:s


----------



## amir (8 Juin 2006)

ca y est 1 de plus,

juste pour vous dire que jai depuis quelque jours mon MB black from  Hong Kong. Jusqu'a present rien a dire il est parfait !

1go de ram c le pied!

bon j'y retourne trop de truc a tester !!:rateau:


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

Pour configurer l'airport, il suffit de cliquer sur son symbole qui se trouve à côté de l'horloge (s'il n'est pas actif il est grisé mais quand même cliquable).

Là, bon attend, je passe sur le Macbook, je ne me souviens plus trop du libellé, pour la config.
(voilà, c'est fait, et merci pour m'avoir "forcé" à ré-ouvrir cette merveille   )

Donc, si tu cliques sur l'icone de l'airport, tu devrais y voir ton réseau, tu cliques sur son nom et là tu te promènes dans les menus.

N'oublies pas, si tu as un routeur sans fil et que tu as activé la protection (mac address) 
d'entrer son numéro MAC (rien à voir avec Apple) qui se trouve sur l'extérieur de la boîte d'emballage du Macbook.


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

pour le reseau je verrai moi j'ai aussi un routeur linksys wrt54gs on verra si ca passe je suis crypté en WEP 64 bits

CA Y EST ENFIN ! j'ai mon numero TNT qui passe mais aucune info par contre a part :
Référence     Destination    Date ramassage    Statut
8037655773      Tours     08 juin 2006 

viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> check mes messages... moi ca a pris 7j pour que ca bouge (et encore) sur le site d'apple et 5j sur le site de tracking apecode



Je mets quel code chez apecode ?


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

celui sur l'applestore commencant par 8xxxx


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Pour configurer l'airport, il suffit de cliquer sur son symbole qui se trouve à côté de l'horloge (s'il n'est pas actif il est grisé mais quand même cliquable).
> 
> Là, bon attend, je passe sur le Macbook, je ne me souviens plus trop du libellé, pour la config.
> (voilà, c'est fait, et merci pour m'avoir "forcé" à ré-ouvrir cette merveille  )
> ...


 
c'est ce que j'ai fait, je clique sur mon reseau, mais il me met toujours 'une erreur s est produite lors de l'accès au reseau aiport philips wifi... . Ca me désespère, je me rejouissais tant de l'avoir et je rencontre deja des problemes apres si peu de temps!

pour ce qui est du cryptage, en fait de mon portable toshiba, quand je vais voir dans les parametres de ma carte wifi, il me met que la security est off, mais peut etre ne me met il ca que parce que le toshiba est configuré pour aller dessus non? je ne sais pas trop quoi faire...

je ne sais pas ce qu'est la protection avec mac adress, donc je suppose que je n'y ai pas eu recours...


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> oui c est bien possible, il me semble qu'on a sécurisé notre connexion...
> bon alors je choisis l'option "mon ordinateur ne se connecte pas a internet" puis je pourrai modifier apres?
> je vais devoir aller ou pour la clé de chiffrement et tout ca?
> 
> EDIT: non...le réseau n'est pas sécurisé...:s


J'ai fait comme toi pour le choix du reseau et je l'ai configuré une fois tiger réinstallé et lancé. perso ma clé wep est indiquée sous mon routeur.


----------



## Tarul (8 Juin 2006)

Je pense que macG devrait embauché des spy pour soutenir les pauvre ahcteur de mac qui attendent devant leur écran que leur mac soit annoncé


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait comme toi pour le choix du reseau et je l'ai configuré une fois tiger réinstallé et lancé. perso ma clé wep est indiquée sous mon routeur.


 
bon en admettant que ce que j ai trouvé au dos de mon routeur soit ma clé wep, je dois la noter où?


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que j'ai fait, je clique sur mon reseau, mais il me met toujours 'une erreur s est produite lors de l'accès au reseau aiport philips wifi... . Ca me désespère, je me rejouissais tant de l'avoir et je rencontre deja des problemes apres si peu de temps!
> 
> pour ce qui est du cryptage, en fait de mon portable toshiba, quand je vais voir dans les parametres de ma carte wifi, il me met que la security est off, mais peut etre ne me met il ca que parce que le toshiba est configuré pour aller dessus non? je ne sais pas trop quoi faire...
> 
> je ne sais pas ce qu'est la protection avec mac adress, donc je suppose que je n'y ai pas eu recours...



Tu pourrais essayer de créer un nouveau réseau et d'entrer les paramètres au fur et à mesure.

Concernant tes sécurités, tu n'as qu'à aller voir sur ton routeur en entrant son ip dans Safari du genre:  http://192.168.1.1  Et là, idem, tu farfouilles, je ne connais pas ton routeur désolé.  Mais le mien à des onglets assez clairs du genre "Wireless", Security ...
on arrive à s'y retrouver.


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> bon en admettant que ce que j ai trouvé au dos de mon routeur soit ma clé wep, je dois la noter où?


Normalement une clé WEP est générée par un mot de passe, moi en 128, c'est une suite alphanumérique de 26 caractères.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

C'est normal si tu te sents un peu perdu sur mac os X au début, mais après on prend très vite les reflexe et les habitudes.


----------



## Zejeff (8 Juin 2006)

Pour savoir si ton Philips est sécurisé, va sur la page http://192.168.1.1 et une fois sur la page, clique sur Advanced Settings (à gauche) puis sur Wireless.

Dans Access Control, si Yes est coché, il y a une restriction via MAC Address. Si c'est non, y a pas de restriction.

Ensuite, clique sur Security: si tu as No WEP, no WPA, il n'y a aucun code à entrer pour te connecter en sans fil. S'il est mis WEP only, tu peux récupérer la clé WEP en cliquant sur WEP dans la colonne de gauche.

Si ça peut t'aider


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> celui sur l'applestore commencant par 8xxxx


Chez moi ca commence par 79......

J'ai que ca sur l'applestore : *Numéro de commande :* W7959xxxx


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

déjà merci pour ton aide, j'ai l'impression d'avancer un peu! Bon alors, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit et voila ce que j'ai:



			
				Zejeff a dit:
			
		

> Pour savoir si ton Philips est sécurisé, va sur la page http://192.168.1.1 et une fois sur la page, clique sur Advanced Settings (à gauche) puis sur Wireless.
> 
> Dans Access Control, si Yes est coché, il y a une restriction via MAC Address. Si c'est non, y a pas de restriction.


 
il est mis ca Enable MAC Filtering : YES => je dois changer quelque chose, on c'est bon?
Access Rule for registered MAC address :  * [FONT=Verdana, Arial]Allow   [/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial]*puis apres ca un tableau:MAC Filtering Table (up to 32 stations) *[/FONT]



			
				Zejeff a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, clique sur Security: si tu as *No WEP, no WPA,* il n'y a aucun code à entrer pour te connecter en sans fil. S'il est mis WEP only, tu peux récupérer la clé WEP en cliquant sur WEP dans la colonne de gauche.
> 
> Si ça peut t'aider


 
il est mis no wep, no wpa

je fais quoi alors?


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> bon en admettant que ce que j ai trouvé au dos de mon routeur soit ma clé wep, je dois la noter où?


tu clic sur l'icone wifi dans ta barre du haut et tu choisis ton reseau. Normalement il doit te la demander avant de se connecter. Un groupe de chiffres et de lettres assez long.
ps : perso je l'ai reçu à 11 h 28 ce matin et j'ai à peine eu le temps d'y toucher. C'est mon premier post avec


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> déjà merci pour ton aide, j'ai l'impression d'avancer un peu!  Bon alors, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit et voila ce que j'ai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Mac filtering, mets le temporairemetn sur NO et réessayes.  Si c'est ce que je pense c'est lui qui bloque l'accès à ton routeur.


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ca commence par 79......
> 
> J'ai que ca sur l'applestore : *Numéro de commande :* W7959xxxx



c'est le "Our Delivery Reference Number" ou le "numéro de 
 référence d'expédition:" du mail qu'apple t'envoie


----------



## silvbar (8 Juin 2006)

Bon ben moi j'ai bien accés à mon tracking, mais celui ci ne bouge pas depuis le 6 juin!
c'est long...................


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Le Mac filtering, mets le temporairemetn sur NO et réessayes. Si c'est ce que je pense c'est lui qui bloque l'accès à ton routeur.


 
wééééééééééééééééééééé  
ca marche!! mais c est ton "temporairement qui me fait peur... c est quoi en fait ce mac fitering? ca risque de poser des problemes sur d autres ordis? faut que je le remette sur yes?


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est le "Our Delivery Reference Number" ou le "numéro de
> référence d'expédition:" du mail qu'apple t'envoie



J'ai le mail sous les yeux, rien de tout cela .....


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le mail sous les yeux, rien de tout cela .....


je ne sais pas comment t'as payé, moi par CB, j'ai recu le mail de "notification d'expedition" 3j apres la commande.

*silvbar :* patience, c'est long pour avoir le tracking encore plus pour la TNT moi j'ai commandé mon macbook pro le 30 et je viens tout juste ce soir d'avoir le numero TNT


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> wééééééééééééééééééééé
> ca marche!! mais c est ton "temporairement qui me fait peur... c est quoi en fait ce mac fitering? ca risque de poser des problemes sur d autres ordis? faut que je le remette sur yes?


 
enfin... la connexion au réseau wifi est établie, mais maintenant quand je clique sur l'icone acces internet dans le dock, il me ressort toujours la fenetre avec les parametres de connexion...:hein: . j'ai une petite fleche noir sous l'icone d'ailleurs, je suppose que ca doit etre lié, mais je n'arrive pas a la faire partir...


----------



## Zejeff (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> wééééééééééééééééééééé
> ca marche!! mais c est ton "temporairement qui me fait peur... c est quoi en fait ce mac fitering? ca risque de poser des problemes sur d autres ordis? faut que je le remette sur yes?



Avant de remettre sur YES, tu dois trouver la mac address de ton airport... et ça je sais plus trop où on la trouve.

Une fois que tu l'as, tu la note dans le tableau puis tu sélectionnes YES puis tu cliques sur Save Settings

Et le tour est joué


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

Zejeff a dit:
			
		

> Avant de remettre sur YES, *tu dois trouver la mac address de ton airport... *et ça je sais plus trop où on la trouve.
> 
> Une fois que tu l'as, tu la note dans le tableau puis tu sélectionnes YES puis tu cliques sur Save Settings
> 
> Et le tour est joué




hihihih, je vous parle de mon macbook en ce moment! 
euh sinon dans le tableau, il y a une adresse qui est inscrite...mais je ne sais pas si c est ca...:mouais:


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> wééééééééééééééééééééé
> ca marche!! mais c est ton "temporairement qui me fait peur... c est quoi en fait ce mac fitering? ca risque de poser des problemes sur d autres ordis? faut que je le remette sur yes?


Bon, alors, le mac filtering, c'est pour faire simple :
chaque carte airport ou sans fil sont "numérotées" individuellement;
ton routeur lui, qui est un peu méfiant, désire que tu identifies chaque carte, comme ça si quelqu'un arrive avec son portable, il n'aura pas accès à ton réseau.  Le routeur lui refusera l'accès vu que son adresse MAC lui sera inconnue.

Donc, chez moi, j'ai entré le numéro MAC de ma borne Airport, celle des deux Macbooks et celle du portable Asus qui est relié sans fil via une carte Linksys WMP54G.

Et ce très simplement, tu retournes sur le routeur, sur la page mac filtering, là il devrait y avoir une sorte de "edit mac list" là, tu inscris les adresses du genre : 00:16:A6 ... (numéros inscris sur le boite du Macbook :  Airport: ID: ...  C'est ça que tu dois entrer.


edit : si ça c'est de l'aide en stéréo, je ne m'y connais pas 

Pour le WEP on verra plus tard


----------



## Zejeff (8 Juin 2006)

C'est certainement celle de ton toshiba.

Ou alors une autre solution: tout en bas du tableau cliques sur le bouton Add curently associated mac stations pi vérifie dans le tableau si t'as une deuxième adresse. Si tu en as une 2ème, sélectionne YES puis save settings et ça devrait aller.


----------



## Shekral (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> wééééééééééééééééééééé
> ca marche!! mais c est ton "temporairement qui me fait peur... c est quoi en fait ce mac fitering? ca risque de poser des problemes sur d autres ordis? faut que je le remette sur yes?


 Le MAC Filtering permet de filtrer les adresses MAC des ordianteurs se connectant au réseau. L'adresse MAC est une adresse hardware de la carte réseau. Si tu fais un filtre seul les ordinateur ayant une adresse correspondant à celle donner par le filtre peuvent se connecter.
Le "temporairement" c'est parce qu'en l'enlevant, tu retire toute sécurité de ton réseau puisque tu n'as ni WEP ni WPA, donc il serait bon que tu le remette mais en ajoutant l'adresse MAC de ton MacBook pour qu'il puisse s'y connecter. (ou alors mets un cryptage WPA).

Edit : bon en fait t'as plein de réponse maintenant.

ba2 > j'ai eu les même info que toi au même moment pour mon MBP, ils ont du voyager ensemble. Je l'ai commandé le 31.


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

Shekral a dit:
			
		

> ba2 > j'ai eu les même info que toi au même moment pour mon MBP, ils ont du voyager ensemble. Je l'ai commandé le 31.


ok j'espere le recevoir bientot car mardi/mercredi je risque de partir en wacances !
et apres va falloir torcher pour le preparer pour notre live le 1er Juillet vu que j'y connais rien au mac 
merci copain de moi!


----------



## emy648 (8 Juin 2006)

Shekral a dit:
			
		

> Le MAC Filtering permet de filtrer les adresses MAC des ordianteurs se connectant au réseau. L'adresse MAC est une adresse hardware de la carte réseau. Si tu fais un filtre seul les ordinateur ayant une adresse correspondant à celle donner par le filtre peuvent se connecter.
> Le "temporairement" c'est parce qu'en l'enlevant, tu retire toute sécurité de ton réseau puisque tu n'as ni WEP ni WPA, donc il serait bon que tu le remette mais en ajoutant l'adresse MAC de ton MacBook pour qu'il puisse s'y connecter. (ou alors mets un cryptage WPA).
> 
> Edit : bon en fait t'as plein de réponse maintenant.
> ...




merci beaucoup à tous! c'est fait, j'ai mis  Add curently associated mac stations (qui etait bien la même adresse que celle sur la boite du macbook), puis j'ai remis sur YES et tout marche nickel! 

enfin 100000 fois merci, vous m'avez bien aidé!:love:


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

Alors... maintenant... AMUSE TOI


----------



## Zejeff (8 Juin 2006)

Rha comme vous me donnez envie avec vos Macbook... mais ce sera pas avant quelques mois pour moi :rose:.


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

bon allez juste une même si tout le monde a deja envoyé la sienne  
Voir la pièce jointe 10896


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

Un régal ?  Non ?  
Ca fera une semaine demain et le Powermac commence à prendre la poussière,
vu l'utilisation forcenée de la Bête.


----------



## )Tit( (8 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> bon allez juste une même si tout le monde a deja envoyé la sienne
> Voir la pièce jointe 10896


on ne s'en lasse pas!!


----------



## Shekral (8 Juin 2006)

08 juin 2006 20:19 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
08 juin 2006 20:19 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
08 juin 2006 19:10 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
08 juin 2006 19:10 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point

Il s'amuse à faire des aller retour dans Arnhem  :mouais:


----------



## tornade13 (8 Juin 2006)

Bsoir

J'ai un 15 pouces c'est pas énorme mais un 13  ça fait quoi comme dimension un ecran 13 pouces 16/10 eme


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2006)

Je le veux , j'en peux plus la


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

Dix-huit centimètres de haut sur un peu moins de vingt-huit de large.
Question confort, je bosse en permanence sur un 23" (voir signature)
et ce petit 13 n'est vraiment pas dérangeant.


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le veux , j'en peux plus la


honnêtement c'est un délice !! 
cet ordinateur est ...une évidence ! Enfin je me comprends :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> honnêtement c'est un délice !!
> cet ordinateur est ...une évidence ! Enfin je me comprends :mouais:




Ca fait 3 jours de suite que je vais a la fnac digitale pour le voir :rose:


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait 3 jours de suite que je vais a la fnac digitale pour le voir :rose:


Masochiste !


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait 3 jours de suite que je vais a la fnac digitale pour le voir :rose:


bientôt l'offre MIPE stjohn  toi aussi tu vas en profiter. Ma copine aussi va s'en prednre un pour remplacer son ibook g3. Elle attend l'offre avec ipod nano qui vient de soritr aux US.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> bientôt l'offre MIPE stjohn  toi aussi tu vas en profiter. Ma copine aussi va s'en prednre un pour remplacer son ibook g3. Elle attend l'offre avec ipod nano qui vient de soritr aux US.




Non mais c'est quoi ce délire encore ?  tout le monde est en couple


----------



## ba2 (8 Juin 2006)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Bsoir
> 
> J'ai un 15 pouces c'est pas énorme mais un 13  ça fait quoi comme dimension un ecran 13 pouces 16/10 eme


moi en fait ca été le plus gros probleme sachant que je mixe (avec plein de trucs a l'ecran) sur un vaio de 14.2" je crois, j'ai franchement hesité pour passer au mac.
vu que je ne peux m'offrir un mac a 3000e avec un 17" je me suis rabattu sur un 15" j'espere qu'au final je ne serai pas decu car j'ai pas pu en voir de cette taille ici dans ma ville. c'est la seule grosse apprehension que j'ai quand je vais le recevoir.
rassurez moi quand meme


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> moi en fait ca été le plus gros probleme sachant que je mixe (avec plein de trucs a l'ecran) sur un vaio de 14.2" je crois, j'ai franchement hesité pour passer au mac.
> vu que je ne peux m'offrir un mac a 3000e avec un 17" je me suis rabattu sur un 15" j'espere qu'au final je ne serai pas decu car j'ai pas pu en voir de cette taille ici dans ma ville. c'est la seule grosse apprehension que j'ai quand je vais le recevoir.
> rassurez moi quand meme


15" c'est cool comme taille; J'ai un pote qui fait de l'archi. avec le sien et c'est impeccable.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> moi en fait ca été le plus gros probleme sachant que je mixe (avec plein de trucs a l'ecran) sur un vaio de 14.2" je crois, j'ai franchement hesité pour passer au mac.
> vu que je ne peux m'offrir un mac a 3000e avec un 17" je me suis rabattu sur un 15" j'espere qu'au final je ne serai pas decu car j'ai pas pu en voir de cette taille ici dans ma ville. c'est la seule grosse apprehension que j'ai quand je vais le recevoir.
> rassurez moi quand meme


Dans ce cas, essaye de te dégoter un écran supplémentaire d'occase pas trop cher, comme ça tu auras le bureau étendu lorsque tu bosses chez toi pour tes mixages.


----------



## greensurfeur (8 Juin 2006)

3eme install de suite pour avoir un truc clean !! LOL
10 ans PC, 2heures de Mac, c pas facile, mais ca y est j'ai partitionné le 80 go en 2
et je reinstalle un OS pesant environ 7 go !!! cela a été laborieux !! :rateau: 

Faut il vraiment observer la suspension d'activite pendant 5 heures comme l'annonce le guide d'utilisation suite a la premiere decharge totale de la batterie ? ( il me reste 22 % de batterie, l'install nest pas finie, et j'aimerais encore profiter de l'ordi ce soir). En effet un bon l'etalonage de la batterie me semble important ?


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

emy648 t'as pas mis les photos de ton tien à toi!!!!   Car c'est vrai on sen lasse pas et ça permet de faire baver St John!


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2006)

Ouais enfin si je pouvais avoir une copine plutôt que ce mac


----------



## tornade13 (9 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin si je pouvais avoir une copine plutôt que ce mac


Dabord le Macbook ensuite les copines... elles viennent toutes


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Sans plaisanter un mac attire les filles croyez moi!


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Sans plaisanter un mac attire les filles croyez moi!




Ouais ouais cf mon apres midi  . Puis bon attirer c'est bien , il faut aller plus loin


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas comment t'as payé, moi par CB, j'ai recu le mail de "notification d'expedition" 3j apres la commande.
> 
> *silvbar :* patience, c'est long pour avoir le tracking encore plus pour la TNT moi j'ai commandé mon macbook pro le 30 et je viens tout juste ce soir d'avoir le numero TNT


 

Pour résumé :

j'ai commandé le 05 Juin 2006 au matin par CB , j'ai eu deux mail d'apple :

*Accusé de réception*




*Confirmation de commande*






*Ce que je peu voir sur l'apple store :*








Donc voilà, je commence à me poser des questions .
Je suppose que le payement a été accepté non ?


----------



## Shekral (9 Juin 2006)

Il faut que t'attende encore un mail, celui de la notification d'envoi.


----------



## amir (9 Juin 2006)

Je n'ai que ces 2 pauvres photos de mon MacBook mais bon je les postes quand meme


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Fais attention de pas laisser qqchose de liquide sur le macbook, enfin c'est tjs aussi agréable de voir des photos de macbook. Surtout du noir qu'on a encore peu vu!


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Juin 2006)

Shekral a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que t'attende encore un mail, celui de la notification d'envoi.



Justement c' est bizarre que je ne l'ai pas encore eu .


----------



## ba2 (9 Juin 2006)

pour ceux qui l'ont, ecran mat ou brillant ? bien ou pas ?


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui l'ont, ecran mat ou brillant ? bien ou pas ?



Pour linstant je trouve que l'écran brillant déchire, mais je ne lutilise qu'en interieur depuis que je l'ai.


----------



## thierryz28 (9 Juin 2006)

*09 juin 2006 	08:39 	Geneva 	Out For Delivery *
08 juin 2006 	12:40 	Zurich 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
08 juin 2006 	10:23 	Zurich 	Import Received 
07 juin 2006 	20:45 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
07 juin 2006 	06:28 	Geneva 	Released From Customs 
07 juin 2006 	06:23 	Zurich 	Released From Customs 
04 juin 2006 	18:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
04 juin 2006 	16:28 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
03 juin 2006 	20:24 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

ENFIN!!


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2006)

thierryz28 a dit:
			
		

> *09 juin 2006 	08:39 	Geneva 	Out For Delivery *
> 08 juin 2006 	12:40 	Zurich 	Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 08 juin 2006 	10:23 	Zurich 	Import Received
> 07 juin 2006 	20:45 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point
> ...


pareil que moi hier et là j'envoye ce post avec ! bonne reception


----------



## ba2 (9 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Pour linstant je trouve que l'écran brillant déchire, mais je ne lutilise qu'en interieur depuis que je l'ai.


 moi c'est ce point qui m'a fait douter a mort car je l'utilise souvent dans des endroits assez sombres mais etant nomade aussi en pleine lumiere.
j'ai pris mat' quand meme...ca doit bien peter je pense aussi.

suivi :
09 juin 2006     06:07     Garonor Road Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point 
08 juin 2006     23:19     Eindhoven     Shipped From Originating Depot 
08 juin 2006     19:11     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point 
08 juin 2006     19:10     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point


----------



## Chang (9 Juin 2006)

Resto Japonais ?? c du calamard au bbq ?? 

Miam aussi pour le Macbook


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Juin 2006)

Je drirai qu'il est dans un restaurant de son pays ( localisation : shangai ... ) 

Je viens d'appeler le apple store, j' ai eu  une femme fort sympathique, qui m'a dis qu'il est en cours d'expedition, et que  je n'ai pas de soucis a me faire, il sera donc envoyer ce week end , cool  .


----------



## Marvin_R (9 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'appeler le apple store, j' ai eu  une femme fort sympathique, qui m'a dis qu'il est en cours d'expedition, et que  je n'ai pas de soucis a me faire, il sera donc envoyer ce week end , cool  .



Je suis dans le même cas que toi (mêmes dates exactement). Je ne m'inquiète pas, ça suit son cours. Il faut attendre l'expédition pour que les infos de ton compte évoluent. (ce qui m'empêche pas d'aller regarder sur le site d'Apple au cas où, on sait jamais  )

En tout cas, merci, je sais maintenant que mon MB partira ce week end.


----------



## emy648 (9 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> emy648 t'as pas mis les photos de ton tien à toi!!!!   Car c'est vrai on sen lasse pas et ça permet de faire baver St John!



oui faudra que je fasse ca, mais j'ai déjà peu de temps pour profiter de mon nouveau jouet (exams obligent), donc je crois que vous devrez un peu attendre pour les photos! enfin je fais ca des que je peux!


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dans le même cas que toi (mêmes dates exactement). Je ne m'inquiète pas, ça suit son cours. Il faut attendre l'expédition pour que les infos de ton compte évoluent. (ce qui m'empêche pas d'aller regarder sur le site d'Apple au cas où, on sait jamais  )
> 
> En tout cas, merci, je sais maintenant que mon MB partira ce week end.


 
 Cher(ère) Alban
Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant votre commande sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> oui faudra que je fasse ca, mais j'ai déjà peu de temps pour profiter de mon nouveau jouet (exams obligent), donc je crois que vous devrez un peu attendre pour les photos! enfin je fais ca des que je peux!




Juste pour te signaler que moi jsui en vacances!!


----------



## Me_G (9 Juin 2006)

Bonjour a tous ! 

Juste pour dire que j'ai fait switcher mon frere, avec le macbook, il l'a recu il y a 1 semaine et demi.. c'est une tres belle machine, qui lui convient parfaitement.
Le seul petit "truc" qui m'a personelement perturbé au depart, c'est le pseudo clic droit avec les 2 doigts sur le trackpad.
le plastique blanc ourrai etre considéré comme un peu "léger", mais bon, pour une machine de cette gamme, l'alu serai peut etre en trop..
Voila mon pitit avis sur le macbook !


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> arrète, ca fait peur.
> 
> Et puis acer c'est une honte  en sav et en matos(pour moi):hein:



je n'ai jamais testé leur SAV, mais pour le matos je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes (il a 2 ans) fonctionne tjs très bien, devient un plus lent pour les nouvelles applications mais bon c'est logique....


----------



## Marvin_R (9 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Cher(ère) Alban
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant votre commande sur l'Apple Store.



Tu m'otes les mots de la bouche. 

Cool, 3 jours d'avance. Il faut que je me dépêche de commander ma RAM et mon DD.


----------



## AM28 (9 Juin 2006)

ça y est, ma commande est passée (et sur l'Apple Store via 6% de réduc salarié d'une boîte qui a un contrat avec eux) !!!  

Mon iBook a trouvé un nouveau propriétaire ce matin et je viens de passer ma commande pour le MacBook 1.83GHz avec 1Go de mémoire et 80Go de disque dur.  

Histoire d'assaisonner l'ensemble j'ai aussi rajouté :

un clavier Apple Wireless (pour me protéger de la chaleur de la petite bète !  )
un adaptateur TNT USB de Miglia (pour enregistrer la finale de la coupe du monde  )
Et ce matin j'avais commandé chez MacWay un disque dur externe SilverTouch 250Go pour transférer mes données et faire de l'archivage  

Vivement la livraison !  

D'ailleurs le clavier est livrable en 24h, le MacBook en 3 à 5 jours et l'adaptateur TNT en 3 semaines... vous savez si je vais recevoir le tout en 3 fois ?


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

je pense qu'ils envoient tout en même temps


----------



## emy648 (9 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour te signaler que moi jsui en vacances!!




:mouais: c'est petit ca.... VRAIMENT TRES PETIT 


m'en fous, plus que 13 jours à tirer!


----------



## AM28 (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'ils envoient tout en même temps


 
ça veut dire qu'ils vont trouver le moyen de rendre l'adapteur TNT disponible en 3 jours alors ? Je tiens pas à attendre le tout 3 semaines simplement parce qu'un truc à 90Euros est pas disponible de suite !!!


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Me_G a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous !
> 
> Juste pour dire que j'ai fait switcher mon frere, avec le macbook, il l'a recu il y a 1 semaine et demi.. c'est une tres belle machine, qui lui convient parfaitement.
> Le seul petit "truc" qui m'a personelement perturbé au depart, c'est le pseudo clic droit avec les 2 doigts sur le trackpad.
> ...



Le clic doit avec les deux doigts jtrouce ça ENORME, franchement jai pris trop l'habitude et ça très rapidement. D'ailleur hier soir mon père m'avait demandé de faire la mise à jour de son powerbook et comme un reflex jutilisait ça pr faire le 2e clic. Idem pr la navigation ds la fenetre avec deux doigts. Tout ça est tt simplement génial qu'on se demande pourquoi apple ny a pas pensé plutôt!


----------



## Lamar (9 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire qu'ils vont trouver le moyen de rendre l'adapteur TNT disponible en 3 jours alors ? Je tiens pas à attendre le tout 3 semaines simplement parce qu'un truc à 90Euros est pas disponible de suite !!!



Malheureusement j'ai peur que cela soit ce qui va t'arriver   A ta place j'apellerais l'Apple Store pour leur demander confirmation et éventuellement pour dissocier ta commande. En espérant que recoives l'adaptateur TNT à temps pour la finale. 
Dernière chose, un clavier pour te protéger de la chaleur du macbook ?  Est-ce bien nécessaire ? il ne chauffe pas tant que ça (en tout cas sur le dessus) et de toutes façons le clavier et le repose poignet ne chauffent pas du tout.


----------



## AM28 (9 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire qu'ils vont trouver le moyen de rendre l'adapteur TNT disponible en 3 jours alors ? Je tiens pas à attendre le tout 3 semaines simplement parce qu'un truc à 90Euros est pas disponible de suite !!!


 
Problème résolu, je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store et de tomber sur une charmante jeune femme  

On a annulé la commande de l'adapteur TNT que je vais repasser séparemment


----------



## AM28 (9 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement j'ai peur que cela soit ce qui va t'arriver  A ta place j'apellerais l'Apple Store pour leur demander confirmation et éventuellement pour dissocier ta commande. En espérant que recoives l'adaptateur TNT à temps pour la finale.
> Dernière chose, un clavier pour te protéger de la chaleur du macbook ?  Est-ce bien nécessaire ? il ne chauffe pas tant que ça (en tout cas sur le dessus) et de toutes façons le clavier et le repose poignet ne chauffent pas du tout.


 
C'est ce que je viens de faire pour la commande ! bien vu  

Pour le clavier tu as sans doute raison... mais je pense qu'il me sera assez utile pour certaines applis (genre Excel dont je suis un grand fan :rose: ).

Produit :
1 MB 13/1.83 CTO WHITE 
1.83GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
Combo Drive
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F
*Délai d'expédition estimé : Jun 16, 2006 *
*Date de livraison estimée : Jun 26, 2006 *


Oulala j'espère qu'il arrivera avant le 26 juin !!! ​


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je viens de faire pour la commande ! bien vu
> 
> Pour le clavier tu as sans doute raison... mais je pense qu'il me sera assez utile pour certaines applis (genre Excel dont je suis un grand fan :rose: ).
> 
> ...



Ah ca me fait plaisir que d'autres doivent attendre et moi je vais bientôt le recevoir. Ca veux dire que ca s'approche. enfin je suis méchant, mais j'espere que tu l 'auras avant .


----------



## tornade13 (9 Juin 2006)

Question de newbies (en portables)  peut on laisser le macbook en permanence branché sur le secteur?
J'ai mon bureau a moins de 50 mètres de chez moi, mais j'ai deja été visité, heureusement juste un peu de casse mais pas de vol, si je dois prendre un macbook j'aimerais qu'il reste branché sur le secteur du matin jusqu'au soir et la nuit retour a la maison...


----------



## newmacfan (9 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je viens de faire pour la commande ! bien vu
> 
> Pour le clavier tu as sans doute raison... mais je pense qu'il me sera assez utile pour certaines applis (genre Excel dont je suis un grand fan :rose: ).
> 
> ...


Bonjour à tous!
Switcher, je viens de commander mon Macbook , mais je vais devoir être patient, comme vous! 

*Délai d'expédition estimé Jun 16, 2006 *
*Date de livraison estimée Jun 27, 2006* 
1 MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 
Afficher les détails Masquer les détails 
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
100GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F


----------



## amir (9 Juin 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Resto Japonais ?? c du calamard au bbq ??
> 
> Miam aussi pour le Macbook


 
oui oui c du japonais teppanyaki  

mais c'est en chine... et pas a shanghai... c'est plutot a <hong <kong,
 et pour info je met jamis de liquide sur mon <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< MB je sais pas ou ta vu ca...


----------



## ba2 (9 Juin 2006)

sur le tracking TNT y'a "Garonor Road Hub" c'est Paris nan?


----------



## Lamar (9 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> sur le tracking TNT y'a "Garonor Road Hub" c'est Paris nan?



Oui, c'est Paris (presque  ).
Ca s'approche.


----------



## ba2 (9 Juin 2006)

a 2h de chez moiiiiiiii vouiiiiiiiiii JOIE!!!


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> a 2h de chez moiiiiiiii vouiiiiiiiiii JOIE!!!


perso on m'a livré le mien le lendemain matin et j'habite à 400 km de garonor donc vivement demain pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

POURQUOI on ne trouve toujours pas trace de mon colis

Voici 48h que je n'ai pas de nouvelles

TNT.fr et Apecode ... Rien n'y fait
Mon numero est 8xxxxxxxxx

Tnt.fr -> Reference internet 8xxxxxxxxx plus departement de destination
Apecode -> 8xxxxxxxxx

Personne ne trouve POURQUOI ?


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> POURQUOI on ne trouve toujours pas trace de mon colis
> 
> Voici 48h que je n'ai pas de nouvelles
> 
> ...


PAS DE DEPT DE DESTINATION !!! c'est reservé aux envois nationaux et toi c'est de l'international. Donc, reessaye en cochant ref. interne mais rien dans dpt.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Rien n'y fait

en cochant reference interne et sans département
Le resultat me marque juste en dessus de destination -> Numéro introuvable


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'y fait
> 
> en cochant reference interne et sans département
> Le resultat me marque juste en dessus de destination -> Numéro introuvable


attends demain et apres rappelle apple


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Oui je crois que c'est la meilleure solution


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Je te l'avais dit que je la sentait mal parti :mouais:


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'avais dit que je la sentait mal parti :mouais:


don't worry ça devrait se debloquer demain. TNT est rarement à jour de ses propres infos


----------



## ba2 (9 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Je te l'avais dit que je la sentait mal parti :mouais:


 je repete dans le meilleur des cas, apres reception du mail apple de confirmation d'exp. compte 4j pour que ton numero sur apecode passe, repasse sur l'applestore, suivre ma commande, et des que y'a marquait TNT, prends le n° et ca passera, il faut compter bien 8j pour avoir le tracking.

*SAMOUSSA* : non c'est "bon de transport" qu'il faut cocher sur TNT


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> je repete dans le meilleur des cas, apres reception du mail apple de confirmation d'exp. compte 4j pour que ton numero sur apecode passe, repasse sur l'applestore, suivre ma commande, et des que y'a marquait TNT, prends le n° et ca passera, il faut compter bien 8j pour avoir le tracking.
> 
> *SAMOUSSA* : non c'est "bon de transport" qu'il faut cocher sur TNT


perso j'ai toujours coché ref.interne avec mon numero de tracking (10 chiffres commençant par 80) et ça a tres bien marché.


----------



## ba2 (10 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> perso on m'a livré le mien le lendemain matin et j'habite à 400 km de garonor donc vivement demain pour toi


j'attends sagement ce matin , en effet il etait a Le Mans (1h de chez moi) ce matin a 00h10 mais un samedi je doute quand meme. plutot Lundi je pense.


----------



## tornade13 (10 Juin 2006)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Question de newbies (en portables)  peut on laisser le macbook en permanence branché sur le secteur?
> J'ai mon bureau a moins de 50 mètres de chez moi, mais j'ai deja été visité, heureusement juste un peu de casse mais pas de vol, si je dois prendre un macbook j'aimerais qu'il reste branché sur le secteur du matin jusqu'au soir et la nuit retour a la maison...


Je remonte ma question...


----------



## terkou (10 Juin 2006)

des nouveles de l'offre MIPE!!!!!! 
j'en peux plus d'attendre!!! ça fait depuis le début du passage à intel que je suis les noux macintels!!!! 

et maintenant je me suis décidé!!!! mais pour ça j'aimerais bien l'offre Mipe!!!! 
si il y en a qui ont des nouvelles!!! 
merci


----------



## Simtim (10 Juin 2006)

Certainement que pour ne pas tuer ta batterie, mieux vaudrait le laisser brancher sans elle... (selon mon experience de portable PC ; je pense que MacOsx ne gere pas la batterie differemment lol). Bon, après, faut te trimbaler l'adaptateur secteur tout le temps...


----------



## terkou (10 Juin 2006)

attention quand meme parcequ'avec macsafe, l'alimentation s'enlève très vite !!! et si pas de batterie! plus de travail!!!! mais c'est sur que s'il reste branché en permancela batterie ne va pas apprecier!!! ( mon portable n'a plus que 2 min de batterie à cause de ça !!!! )
donc voila !!! 
pourquoi pas deux macbook!! ou un mini au boulot et mac book pour la maison....


----------



## tornade13 (10 Juin 2006)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut mon bureau a été forcé l'été dernier, il y'avait qu'un PC mais avec des données clients quand même (j'ai eu chaud)

Mais bon c'est du boulot de perdu si on venait a me piquer mon Mac aujourd'hui, donc je me disait qu'avec un macbook que je mettrais sur le bureau le matin et le soir retour a la maison, par contre si je dois le brancher le débrancher suivant l'état de la batterie c'est pas top  

Merci a vous


----------



## ba2 (10 Juin 2006)

Je suis dans le meme cas que toi, a savoir que le macbook sera couplé a une installation avec un mini-pc pour faire du son dans mon homestudio et que je l'emmene aussi pour faire du live 

*samoussa :* je te maudis j'ai pas eu mon mb aujourd'hui


----------



## vladimir (10 Juin 2006)

Simtim a dit:
			
		

> Certainement que pour ne pas tuer ta batterie, mieux vaudrait le laisser brancher sans elle... (selon mon experience de portable PC ; je pense que MacOsx ne gere pas la batterie differemment lol). Bon, après, faut te trimbaler l'adaptateur secteur tout le temps...



Salut,
Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est qu'un MacBook, Pro ou pas, ne dépasse pas 1GHz lorsqu'il est sur secteur sans sa batterie.


----------



## terkou (10 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est qu'un MacBook, Pro ou pas, ne dépasse pas 1GHz lorsqu'il est sur secteur sans sa batterie.



du tire ça d'où? 
c'est du à quoi?!!!! 
enfin le résultat si c'est le cas, c'est qu'il chauffe moins!!! ( mais l'avoir sur ces genou avec l'alim, c'est pas extraordinaire! surtout avec macsafe!!!! )

donc quelle est la meilleure solution????? je ne sais pas!:mouais:


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dans le meme cas que toi, a savoir que le macbook sera couplé a une installation avec un mini-pc pour faire du son dans mon homestudio et que je l'emmene aussi pour faire du live
> 
> *samoussa :* je te maudis j'ai pas eu mon mb aujourd'hui


on est samedi, vivement lundi pour toi:rose:


----------



## Shekral (10 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> *samoussa :* je te maudis j'ai pas eu mon mb aujourd'hui


Arf, t'as pas de chance, vu nos tracking sur Apecode et TNT ils ont du faire le même chemin en même temps mais moi je l'ai reçu vendredi matin. Vivement lundi pour toi...
Sinon, quelle machine je l'adore, je me torturais en allant le voir à la fnac, maintenant c'est un vrai plaisir.


----------



## vladimir (11 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> du tire ça d'où?
> c'est du à quoi?!!!!
> enfin le résultat si c'est le cas, c'est qu'il chauffe moins!!! ( mais l'avoir sur ces genou avec l'alim, c'est pas extraordinaire! surtout avec macsafe!!!! )
> 
> donc quelle est la meilleure solution????? je ne sais pas!:mouais:



Des utilisateurs l'ont remarqué, dont moi, en installant CoreDuoTemp un petit soft qui permet de voir la fréquence du processeur ainsi que sa température. Il en est de même sur n'importe quel MacBook, Pro ou pas. 

Maintenant, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi il en est ainsi...


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Des utilisateurs l'ont remarqué, dont moi, en installant CoreDuoTemp un petit soft qui permet de voir la fréquence du processeur ainsi que sa température. Il en est de même sur n'importe quel MacBook, Pro ou pas.
> 
> Maintenant, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi il en est ainsi...




Ah bon ?

Bah la je suis sur la batterie, et il affiche 1,5 ghz...


----------



## tornade13 (11 Juin 2006)

Je viens d m'apercevoir que le macbook ne gère pas le double couche ?? c'est quoi cette radinerie :mouais:


----------



## emy648 (11 Juin 2006)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d m'apercevoir que le macbook ne gère pas le double couche ?? c'est quoi cette radinerie :mouais:



je crois qu'il ne grave pas en double couche, mais il le lit! si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer...:mouais:


----------



## silvbar (11 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il ne grave pas en double couche, mais il le lit! si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer...:mouais:


oui il lit sans problème les doubles couches et oui c'est de la radinerie!


----------



## kennymac (11 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il ne grave pas en double couche, mais il le lit! si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer...:mouais:



Il ne le grave pas... et c'est bien écrit sur l'apple store. Enfin c'est écrit quand il le prend en charge (voir MacBook Pro 17" ; tous les autres MacBook pro ou non ne le prenne pas en charge).

Sinon tous lisent les DVD DL... et heureusement !!
Même les iBook et PowerBook les lisent. Comment ferait on pour regarder un film sinon ?


----------



## bouilla (11 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tous lisent les DVD DL... et heureusement !!
> Même les iBook et PowerBook les lisent. Comment ferait on pour regarder un film sinon ?




ça m'etonnerait que les ibook lisent les double-couche, pareil pour les powerbooks, seulement lles plus récents doivent le faire....depuis quand les films sont sur du double couche ?...


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ça m'etonnerait que les ibook lisent les double-couche, pareil pour les powerbooks, seulement lles plus récents doivent le faire....depuis quand les films sont sur du double couche ?...




Les films sont sur doubles couches depuis belle lurette. (tu graves pas assez toi? )


----------



## silvbar (11 Juin 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ça m'etonnerait que les ibook lisent les double-couche, pareil pour les powerbooks, seulement lles plus récents doivent le faire....depuis quand les films sont sur du double couche ?...


depuis toujours! tous les lecteurs dvd, même les premiers modèle lisent les double couches. La plupart des films font à peut près 8 GO . donc oui n'importe quel ordi équipé d'un lecteur dvd peut lire un dvd double couche.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Toujours pas de nouvelles du Macbook 

En plus je vois qu'il y a des problemes dessus .... :mouais:
- Rémanence
- Chauffe
- Décollement

Je me demande si j'aurais pas mieux fait de prendre un PC 

Non j'avais envie d'essayer Mac OSX, mais sur un bel engin, je crois que c'est raté


----------



## tornade13 (11 Juin 2006)

Un graveur double couche ça vaut kedal et c'est formidable!! quoique les medias sont pas toujours donnés mais pour de la vidéo ou de la grosse sauvegarde c'est génial...
Tiens essaye de faire une copie de ton DVD d'instalation de tiger sans double couche


----------



## kennymac (11 Juin 2006)

La majorité des films DVD sont sur double couches !
Il suffit de regarder derrière la boite.
Exemple avec le DVD iRobot :






"DVD 9 : disque 1 face 2 couches"


Et j'ai eu mon iBook début 2005.

Edit : 'tain , vous êtes trop rapide !!


----------



## emy648 (11 Juin 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de nouvelles du Macbook
> 
> En plus je vois qu'il y a des problemes dessus .... :mouais:
> - Rémanence
> ...



te décourages pas!! faut pas faire de quelques cas une généralité! perso je n ai pas tous les problemes que tu mentionnes, sur mon macbook! en ce moment il est sur mes genoux, et la chaleur est tout a fait supportable! quant au décollement tout est tres bien collé chez moi!  pas de problèmes de remanence non plus, enfin tout baigne quoi!! c est que du bonheur, et mac os x est superbe est assez facile d'utilisation!!

en tout cas, moi, je suis tres contente de mon switch!:love:


----------



## SoniK (11 Juin 2006)

Bon moi après quelques jours j'en suis très content. Pas de problème particuliers, uste un truc qui m'a étonné, c'est le temps de recharge de la batterie. Ca a pris 5 ou 6h pour une rechare complète. Chez vous ça donne quoi ?


----------



## emy648 (11 Juin 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi après quelques jours j'en suis très content. Pas de problème particuliers, uste un truc qui m'a étonné, c'est le temps de recharge de la batterie. Ca a pris 5 ou 6h pour une rechare complète. Chez vous ça donne quoi ?




moi aussi ca met assez longtemps...je n'ai pas regardé exactement le nombre d'heures, mais 4ou 5heures, ca me semble bien possible...


----------



## SoniK (11 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi ca met assez longtemps...je n'ai pas regardé exactement le nombre d'heures, mais 4ou 5heures, ca me semble bien possible...


Ok merci


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2006)

pour moi partant d'une batterie totalement vide il faut 4 heures


----------



## SoniK (11 Juin 2006)

4 heures ? Tin t'as de la chance. Tu le recharge comment, écran fermé, ouvert, arrété ?


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> 4 heures ? Tin t'as de la chance. Tu le recharge comment, écran fermé, ouvert, arrété ?


en general je le charge fermé et je m'en sers debranché. Cela dit la premiere charge a été effectuée pendant utilisation et ça a du mettre 4H30 max. Franchement moi je suis surpris de la rapidité de la charge


----------



## SoniK (11 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> en general je le charge fermé et je m'en sers debranché. Cela dit la premiere charge a été effectuée pendant utilisation et ça a du mettre 4H30 max. Franchement moi je suis surpris de la rapidité de la charge



Ok merci pour les réponses. Je vais faire attention sur quelques cycles encore et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## vladimir (11 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> 
> Bah la je suis sur la batterie, et il affiche 1,5 ghz...



 Tu n'as pas bien compris... Le processeur ne dépasse pas 1GHz lorsque un MacBook, Pro ou pas, est branché sur le secteur mais sans sa batterie.


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas bien compris... Le processeur ne dépasse pas 1GHz lorsque un MacBook, Pro ou pas, est branché sur le secteur mais sans sa batterie.


Cela voudrait dire qu'il ne faut pas se fier aux "performances" des modèles en expo à la Fnac par exemple, auxquels on a retiré les batteries...

Mais comment vérifier la fiabilité de cette info ? Ca me paraît tout de même curieux, je ne vous pas pour quelle raison technique il y aurait cette limitation.


----------



## terkou (11 Juin 2006)

en fait c'est peut être une securité! 
si tu n'as pas la batterie et que tu as une coupure de courant brutale!!!( genre arrachement de l'alim avec macsafe) et que le processeur està plein régime, il risque de ne vraiment pas apprécier..... par contre si il est seulement poussé à 1Ghz! le choc sera un peu moins brutale! et sera moins abîmer!!!! 
enfin c'est qu'une hypothése!!! si quelqu'un à un autre idée???


----------



## tornade13 (11 Juin 2006)

Allez encore une ou deux question: sur un portable (en général), c'est bien le trackpad ?

Je me tâte pour me prendre le macbook noir mais ma mightymouse elle est blanche :rateau:

Sinon je travaille pas mal sous Page comment est il sur le macbook, parcequ'avec ma resolution de 1024x768 sur mon imac c'est pas top...


----------



## MacEskis (11 Juin 2006)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est bien le trackpad ...


Inconditionnel du trackball (sous le pouce) depuis de nombreuses années et allergique au trackpad "pc" dirons-nous, 
celui-ci est très agréable et très intelligent en plus : défilement horizontal et vertical, deux doigts pour un clic secondaire ...

On s'y fait très vite et on peste royalement quand on repasse sur un autre


----------



## ba2 (11 Juin 2006)

oui on s'y fait tout de suite et c'est super pratique a utiliser en fait
mais attention lors des grosses chaleurs avec les mains moites ca vaut rien (en tout cas sur mon vaio)


----------



## tornade13 (11 Juin 2006)

Donc Exit la souris, si je comprend bien.
Merci bien


----------



## patg68 (11 Juin 2006)

Je viens d'effectuer mon second cycle de décharge, et le système indique un temps de charge estimé à 1h52


----------



## emy648 (11 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'effectuer mon second cycle de décharge, et le système indique un temps de charge estimé à 1h52




idem, 1h52 aussi!!


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> idem, 1h52 aussi!!


bah vous voyez que c'est du rapide


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2006)

Comment on voit le tps quil estime pr recharger?


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Comment on voit le tps quil estime pr recharger?


dans ta barre de menu, tu clic sur le symbole de la batterie c(est indiqué en premiere ligne dans le menu deroulant


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2006)

Enorme javais jamais remarqué.... en même temps c'est mon premier portable.


----------



## patg68 (11 Juin 2006)

Clic sur le symbole de la batterie, puis choisis "afficher", puis clic sur "la durée".


----------



## patg68 (11 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'effectuer mon second cycle de décharge, et le système indique un temps de charge estimé à 1h52



Je me cite mais c'est normal  .

En effet, j'ai posté le message ce-dessus à exactement 21h06, et le compteur affiche maintenant encore 22 minutes de charge. Ca dépasse un peu les 1h52 de départ non ?


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> Je me cite mais c'est normal  .
> 
> En effet, j'ai posté le message ce-dessus à exactement 21h06, et le compteur affiche maintenant encore 22 minutes de charge. Ca dépasse un peu les 1h52 de départ non ?


tu t'en sers de ton mac ? si oui, ça rallonge le temps de charge forcement


----------



## patg68 (12 Juin 2006)

Ben justement non, il a passé pratiquement toute la soirée en veille, à quelques minutes près...


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement non, il a passé pratiquement toute la soirée en veille, à quelques minutes près...


:mouais: etrange tout ça...faut faire un test reel avec une montre


----------



## silvbar (12 Juin 2006)

bon ben moi je vous donne des nouvellles de mon macbook qui est en train de faire un petit tour de france avant de venir chez!
Là il est à bordeaux, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus direct pour faire paris limoges!
De plus j'ai appellé tnt samedi qui m'a dit qu'il était en cour de livraison ,que bien sur il est à limoges, et que je l'aurais donc dans la matinée du samedi ou aujourd'hui. Ne l'ayant pas reçu samedi, j'ai pris ma journée aujourd'hui pour attendre l'heureux événement.
j'appelle donc tnt ce matin à 8h pour qu'ils me confirment la livraison, et bien figuré vous qu'il est à bodeaux et que je ne l'aurais que le 14 au lien du 13.
je suis assez en colère, j'ai perdu une journée

donc quand tnt vous dit que votre colis est en cour de livraison, ils doivent considérer ce statut dès que le produit a été expédié!


----------



## HmJ (12 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> bon ben moi je vous donne des nouvellles de mon macbook qui est en train de faire un petit tour de france avant de venir chez!
> Là il est à bordeaux, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus direct pour faire paris limoges!
> De plus j'ai appellé tnt samedi qui m'a dit qu'il était en cour de livraison ,que bien sur il est à limoges, et que je l'aurais donc dans la matinée du samedi ou aujourd'hui. Ne l'ayant pas reçu samedi, j'ai pris ma journée aujourd'hui pour attendre l'heureux événement.
> j'appelle donc tnt ce matin à 8h pour qu'ils me confirment la livraison, et bien figuré vous qu'il est à bodeaux et que je ne l'aurais que le 14 au lien du 13.
> ...



... courage...


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Juin 2006)

Mon tracking a l'air de buguer :

il affiche des dates du 25 janvie 2006 lol !!


----------



## aurique (12 Juin 2006)

Non il bug pas !!! c'est TNT qui recycle les numéros de plus en plus vite !!!

il y a eu un sujet sur le forum il y a un petit moment.


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Juin 2006)

aurique a dit:
			
		

> Non il bug pas !!! c'est TNT qui recycle les numéros de plus en plus vite !!!
> 
> il y a eu un sujet sur le forum il y a un petit moment.


 
Ok ok, j'espere le recevoir bientot alors  
Parce que ernestviller c'est un village a côté de chz moi  ...


----------



## ba2 (12 Juin 2006)

HAAAAAAA on me l'a livré ce matin a 9h !!!
excellent, moi qui a eu bon nombre de portables (pc) on remarque tout de suite le soucis de finition, la facilité d'installation deconcertante et macosx est franchement un modele de simplicité et visuellement c'est super (meme l'effet flash isight c'est sympa)
bref pas decu...en plus des le debut il a bien detecté mon wifi securisé, j'ai pu acceder a mes fichiers reseau en 1 clic...trop bon!
[img=http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/895/img145131nt.th.jpg]


----------



## Marvin_R (12 Juin 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> HAAAAAAA on me l'a livré ce matin a 9h !!!
> 
> [img=http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/895/img145131nt.th.jpg]



Tiens, Apple s'est trompé en le montant, ils lui ont mis une coque de MacBook pro.


----------



## ba2 (12 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Apple s'est trompé en le montant, ils lui ont mis une coque de MacBook pro.


 je confirme c'est bien un macbook pro qui arrache bien 
je suis entrain de faire une install propre (car pas besoin de garage band etc...)

edit : heu...ca me fait peur là, il tourne depuis ce matin 10h et il est brulant ! c'est normal ?


----------



## bouilla (12 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Les films sont sur doubles couches depuis belle lurette. (tu graves pas assez toi? )



j'arrive en retard desolé, et je fais mea-culpa, je pensais vraiment pas que les dvds etaient gravés sur DL :rose:


----------



## appollo (13 Juin 2006)

Qu'en pensez vous voila ce que m'affiche TNT

Date ramassage*09 juin 2006 *Destination*Lyon *Date livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut12 juin 2006 17:34 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 12 juin 2006 17:33 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 09 juin 2006 20:05 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 08 juin 2006 19:53 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point 
Pensez vous que je l aurais demain ??

Cordialement


----------



## Marvin_R (13 Juin 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez vous voila ce que m'affiche TNT
> 
> Date ramassage*09 juin 2006 *Destination*Lyon *Date livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut12 juin 2006 17:34 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 12 juin 2006 17:33 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 09 juin 2006 20:05 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 08 juin 2006 19:53 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point
> Pensez vous que je l aurais demain ??
> ...



J'ai reçu le mien le lendemain de son arrivée à Arnhem. Mais j'habite près de garonor, ce qui semble être le grand centre de transit de TNT. Alors compte peut-être un jour de délai.


----------



## silvbar (13 Juin 2006)

appollo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez vous voila ce que m'affiche TNT
> 
> Date ramassage*09 juin 2006 *Destination*Lyon *Date livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut12 juin 2006 17:34 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 12 juin 2006 17:33 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 09 juin 2006 20:05 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 08 juin 2006 19:53 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point
> Pensez vous que je l aurais demain ??
> ...


sans vouloir te désespérer, le miens était à garonor vendredi dernier, et je ne l'ai toujours pas! on me le promet pour demain. Ceci dit j'habite à limoges. il est donc passé par bordeaux! normal non?


----------



## Choupignoux (13 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai comander hier aprem, il arrive normalement dans  10 jours.
Enfin j'espère qu'il n'aurat pas tout les problèmes technique qui ont été décrit sur ce forum et sur d'autres...


----------



## YDKJPhilly (13 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> sans vouloir te désespérer, le miens était à garonor vendredi dernier, et je ne l'ai toujours pas! on me le promet pour demain. Ceci dit j'habite à limoges. il est donc passé par bordeaux! normal non?


Voui, pour limoges, ca transite toujours par bordeaux et on perd toujours une journée avec un tracking "Onforwarded for delivery", le camion pr limoges doit partir trop tot ! Le mien est encore coincé à Shangai ! Il en met du temps pour prendre son avion


----------



## appollo (13 Juin 2006)

Voila le macbook est arrivé à Lyon à 16h54 donc je pense que je l aurais demain au pire des cas j'irais les cherché chez TNT


----------



## emy648 (13 Juin 2006)

Choupignoux a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai comander hier aprem, il arrive normalement dans  10 jours.
> Enfin j'espère qu'il n'aurat pas tout les *problèmes technique qui ont été décrit sur ce forum et sur d'autres...*



euh très honnêtement, je n'ai encore constaté aucun problème sur le mien (maintenant ca ne fait que 5jours que je l'ai)..:mouais: . je pense que ce soit normal que sur un forum de ce type, tu trouves des gens cherchant à résooudre des problèmes! c'est un peu l'endroit fait pour (entre autre)...

Donc, en principe pas de tracas!


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2006)

coucou! 
Mon père a fait les frais d'un airport!!! Et ben le macbook dessus c'est de la bombe, ça marche denfer(jai un peu galéré pour les réglages) Plus de cable qui passe dans tout l'étage de chez moi jusque ma chambre, enfin le pied!


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> euh très honnêtement, je n'ai encore constaté aucun problème sur le mien (maintenant ca ne fait que 5jours que je l'ai)..:mouais: . je pense que ce soit normal que sur un forum de ce type, tu trouves des gens cherchant à résooudre des problèmes! c'est un peu l'endroit fait pour (entre autre)...
> 
> Donc, en principe pas de tracas!



Enfin de l'optimisme !! Vive le macbook  
j'aimerais bien que ceux qui n'ont pas de pb  avec le leur s'expriment aussi fort que les autres


----------



## gamine (14 Juin 2006)

Ben c'est drôle de voir votre impatience et votre enthousiaste à l'idée d'avoir votre macbook.  Moi j'attend le mien et j'en parle à tout le monde. Mes amies commencent à me trouver un peu folle.  Maisbon, je l'ai commandé hier et j'attend son arrivée dans trois semaines.  Mon PC commence à me XXX?!!OBMVN.  Je viendrais vous en faire part


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

On est tous impatients d'avoir notre nouveau jouet ! C'est tout à fait normal !

3 semaines pour le Québec ça me semble exagéré : j'ai commandé le mien le 6 juin, il est parti le 11 juin (12 juin au plus tard indiqué sur le site d'Apple) et je le recevrai demain après un long périple depuis Suzhou via Anchorage et Memphis.
Je pense qu'Apple évite de prendre des risques en prévoyant une (grosse) marge dans la date de livraison prévue.

*Ship date* 
              Jun 11, 2006               
*Estimated delivery* 
              Jun 14, 2006 12:00 PM

*Jun 11, 2006* 
10:34 AM       Package data transmitted to FedEx               
               11:26 AM       Picked up                             SUZHOU CN Package Received after FedEx cutoff
2:29 PM       Left origin                             SUZHOU CN

*Jun 12, 2006* 
                1:15 PM       Arrived at FedEx location                             ANCHORAGE, AK 
3:17 PM       Departed FedEx location                             ANCHORAGE, AK

*Jun 13, 2006*
12:29 AM       Arrived at FedEx location                             MEMPHIS, TN        
4:07 AM       *Departed FedEx location                *                             MEMPHIS, TN

Donc je pense que toi aussi tu le reçevras dans une semaine car c'est plutôt rapide pour le Québec avec FedEx 

Et puis bon je ne stresse pas car FedEx m'a prévenu depuis le départ de la date exacte de livraison du colis (et même l'heure) 

Vous avez pas ça chez TNT ?

:rateau:


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

gamine a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est drôle de voir votre impatience et votre enthousiaste à l'idée d'avoir votre macbook.  Moi j'attend le mien et j'en parle à tout le monde. Mes amies commencent à me trouver un peu folle.  Maisbon, je l'ai commandé hier et j'attend son arrivée dans trois semaines.  Mon PC commence à me XXX?!!OBMVN.  Je viendrais vous en faire part


dans 3 semaines ?     tu l'as commandé où?


----------



## silvbar (14 Juin 2006)

MacbookDude a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez pas ça chez TNT ?
> 
> :rateau:


non on a pas ça avec tnt, et une chose est sure, c'est que t'as pas interet d'habiter à la campagne, parceque là c'est long long long...


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2006)

J'habite a la campagne . commandé le 5 livré le 13 ......


----------



## silvbar (14 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> J'habite a la campagne . commandé le 5 livré le 13 ......


ben moi commandé le 23 mai et arrivé ce matin....
je suis trop content.
je vais le déballer tout doucement!


----------



## YDKJPhilly (14 Juin 2006)

:'( Toujours bloqué à Suzhou depuis 2 jours... Va falloir aller à Shangai pour le récupérer ! Moi qui espérais le recevoir avant la date fixée à la commande. Apple rend impatient


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

pensez à repondre à mon sondage que vous ayez ou non des problemes materiels avec votre macbook

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142258


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

je me demande un truc ??? est que y a moyen de demonter le capot de l'ecran sur les macbook comme on pouvait el faire avec les ibook ???

(nan parce que je l'ai fait avec mon ibook, pour changer la couleur de la pomme sur le dessus... et y a pas a dire... une pomme rouge emmeraude entouré de blanc,c 'est vachement plus classe  )


----------



## iLight (15 Juin 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> je me demande un truc ??? est que y a moyen de demonter le capot de l'ecran sur les macbook comme on pouvait el faire avec les ibook ???
> 
> (nan parce que je l'ai fait avec mon ibook, pour changer la couleur de la pomme sur le dessus... et y a pas a dire... une pomme rouge emmeraude entouré de blanc,c 'est vachement plus classe  )



va faire un tour ici : Démontage Macbook

P.S : Génial, je vient de trouver que j'ai juste a faire un "drag and drop" d'un marque page de Firefox dans la fenetre de message du forum pour que le lien s'insère la ou je veux et avec comme nom celui qu'il a dans mes marques pages ..... vraiment génial !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> va faire un tour ici : Démontage Macbook



missi

mwai, le capot a pas l'air demontable, dommage 

(et wai, l'essayer, c'est l'adopter... lol ^^)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

est ce que l'offre apple on campus est la plus avantageuse pour un étudiant??


----------



## legascon (15 Juin 2006)

un peu oui ! le premier macbook passe de 1099 à 970 euros !


----------



## arnaudg (15 Juin 2006)

sympa la réduc .....


----------



## victorward (15 Juin 2006)

bjr à tous ,

je pense bien que ce topic n est pas forcement le bon mais je ne sais pas ou aller . Je suis sur Paris et je me pose la question de la connexion internet . Noos est un peu cher , mais instalation rapide car mon immeuble est cablé . pour les autres in faut que j ouvre une ligne France telecoms car je n en ai pas . j ai lu pas mal de critique sur NOOS . est ce vraimpent aussi mauvais que cela ? ququ un a t il un conseil ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

victorward a dit:
			
		

> bjr à tous ,
> 
> je pense bien que ce topic n est pas forcement le bon mais je ne sais pas ou aller . Je suis sur Paris et je me pose la question de la connexion internet . Noos est un peu cher , mais instalation rapide car mon immeuble est cablé . pour les autres in faut que j ouvre une ligne France telecoms car je n en ai pas . j ai lu pas mal de critique sur NOOS . est ce vraimpent aussi mauvais que cela ? ququ un a t il un conseil ?



effectivement t pas dans le bon topic...

alors pour la freebox par exemple, aps besoin de ligne FT... si il existait une ligne dans les 3 derniers mois...
sinon, faut voir avec eux... la durée minimun d'abonement est de 6 mois (enfin, je crois...)
mais il me semble que y a moyen d'avoir une ligne ou tu payes 2 mois... et il rembourse la difference qd tu résilie la ligne, des que la freebox est ok...

enfin, le mieux ce serait que t'aille faire un tour sur macadsl.fr


----------



## vladimir (15 Juin 2006)

Bon eh bien j'en suis à mon troisième MacBook. Le premier a eu une touche cassée, remplacement. Le second avait le plastique qui se décollait autour de l'iSight, remplacement. 

Quant au troisième, reçu aujourd'hui même, il s'avère que j'ai l'écran qui fait un "flash" blanc à chaque fois que je le démarre et à chaque fois que je sors le MacBook de sa mise en veille en ouvrant l'écran.

D'autre part, lors de son premier démarrage, j'ai eu le gong, l'écran s'est allumé mais totalement noir. Rien de plus qu'un écran noir. J'ai essayé de régler la luminosité, rien. J'ai appuyé sur la touche "esc" et j'avais le son à chaque appui. En fait, l'ordinateur avait démarré comme il fallait mais l'écran lui, s'était allumé totalement noir. Je crois que ça a sûrement un rapport avec les "flash".

Ca ne m'a jamais fait ça sur mes deux précédents MacBook... Ma première question est la suivante, et elle s'adresse à tous ceux qui possèdent un MacBook:

- Êtes-vous dans la même situation que moi ?

Ma seconde et dernière question s'adresse à tous les Mac users:

- Dois-je appeler l'Apple Store pour me faire échanger mon MacBook ?


Merci


----------



## samoussa (15 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Bon eh bien j'en suis à mon troisième MacBook. Le premier a eu une touche cassée, remplacement. Le second avait le plastique qui se décollait autour de l'iSight, remplacement.
> 
> Quant au troisième, reçu aujourd'hui même, il s'avère que j'ai l'écran qui fait un "flash" blanc à chaque fois que je le démarre et à chaque fois que je sors le MacBook de sa mise en veille en ouvrant l'écran.
> 
> ...


perso j'attends mon deuxieme macbook avec de moins en moins d'impatience. Je me demande ce que je vais recuperer. Si j'ai un autre probleme je demande un remboursement et j'attends 6 mois 

si tu veux vraiment un macbook maintenant alors rappelle. C'est quand même scandaleux que tu en sois à ton trosieme macbook et tojours avec des problemes


----------



## emy648 (15 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Bon eh bien j'en suis à mon troisième MacBook. Le premier a eu une touche cassée, remplacement. Le second avait le plastique qui se décollait autour de l'iSight, remplacement.
> 
> Quant au troisième, reçu aujourd'hui même, il s'avère que j'ai l'écran qui fait un "flash" blanc à chaque fois que je le démarre et à chaque fois que je sors le MacBook de sa mise en veille en ouvrant l'écran.
> 
> ...




waw... voila qui me conforte encore plus dans mon idée de favoriser la réparation plutot que l'échange pour ce qui est de mon problème de touches...

honnetement je ne sais pas quoi te dire...  Si chacun de tes echanges correspond a un nouveau problème, peut etre vaut il mieux privilégier la réparation... Enfin, je n'y connais pas grand chose, donc je vais laisser les autres répondre...


----------



## vladimir (15 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> perso j'attends mon deuxieme macbook avec de moins en moins d'impatience. Je me demande ce que je vais recuperer. Si j'ai un autre probleme je demande un remboursement et j'attends 6 mois



Eh bien figure toi que tu ne pourras sûrement pas obtenir de remboursement. Je m'explique, dixit l'Apple Store, tu as dix jours ouvrés pour demander un remboursement. Or, avec les délais de livraison des MacBook, ces dix jours sont vite écoulés.

Personnellement, j'ai essayé de me faire rembourser au bout du second MacBook, impossible. Le conseiller m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait plus. J'ai appelé une deuxième fois, un peu plus tard dans la journée, et un autre conseiller m'a tenu le même discours.

A savoir que, les dix jours sont ouvrés et s'écoulent à partir de la date de livraison du premier MacBook et que le seul moyen d'obtenir un remboursement après ce délai de dix jours ouvrés et de rencontrer trois fois exactement le même problème sur tes MacBook.


No comment...


----------



## kimkim (15 Juin 2006)

Hello à tous, juste un mot pour vous dire que j'ai commandé via l'applestore commande validée le 7juin, reçu aujourd'hui même  

Pour info ma config : macbook blanc, 2ghz, 1go de ram, que du bonheur. Je file donner mes impressions dans le topic approprié. BOn courage pour ceux qui attendent toujours ca va venir vite


----------



## samoussa (15 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien figure toi que tu ne pourras sûrement pas obtenir de remboursement. Je m'explique, dixit l'Apple Store, tu as dix jours ouvrés pour demander un remboursement. Or, avec les délais de livraison des MacBook, ces dix jours sont vite écoulés.
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai essayé de me faire rembourser au bout du second MacBook, impossible. Le conseiller m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait plus. J'ai appelé une deuxième fois, un peu plus tard dans la journée, et un autre conseiller m'a tenu le même discours.
> 
> ...


et bah j'aurai 3 fois le même probleme


----------



## Marvin_R (15 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien figure toi que tu ne pourras sûrement pas obtenir de remboursement. Je m'explique, dixit l'Apple Store, tu as dix jours ouvrés pour demander un remboursement. Or, avec les délais de livraison des MacBook, ces dix jours sont vite écoulés.
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai essayé de me faire rembourser au bout du second MacBook, impossible. Le conseiller m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait plus. J'ai appelé une deuxième fois, un peu plus tard dans la journée, et un autre conseiller m'a tenu le même discours.
> 
> ...


Que je me trompe pas, mais le but du délai de rétractation, c'est pour éviter de se faire arnaquer avec une vente à distance, et de recevoir un produit qui ne correspond pas du tout à ce que l'on nous a vendu. Or, si tu renvois ton MB, et que tu en demandes un autre, c'est que ce produit était bien celui que tu voulais.
Après, si ta machine a un problème, ça c'est du domaine de la garantie.

Donc, ce n'est pas anormal que les 10 jours commencent lors de la première livraison. Il n'y a pas d'arnaque. Après, il peut y avoir des gestes commerciaux de la part d'Apple, mais c'est à lui de juger.



Sinon, pour le flash à la sortie de veille et au démarrage, je l'ai aussi. Ca me choque pas plus que ça, il me semble que c'est l'initialisation de l'écran.


----------



## samoussa (15 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Que je me trompe pas, mais le but du délai de rétractation, c'est pour éviter de se faire arnaquer avec une vente à distance, et de recevoir un produit qui ne correspond pas du tout à ce que l'on nous a vendu. Or, si tu renvois ton MB, et que tu en demandes un autre, c'est que ce produit était bien celui que tu voulais.
> Après, si ta machine a un problème, ça c'est du domaine de la garantie.
> 
> Donc, ce n'est pas anormal que les 10 jours commencent lors de la première livraison. Il n'y a pas d'arnaque. Après, il peut y avoir des gestes commerciaux de la part d'Apple, mais c'est à lui de juger.
> ...


quid du delai pour demander un echange alors (14 jours) ils sont valable jusqu'a quand? puique vladimir en est deja à son n°3, pourquoi pas 4,5,6...


----------



## gamine (16 Juin 2006)

Et oui j'attends 3 semaines pour avoir mon mac parceque je l'ai commandé d'une coop étudiante et je vais sauver 100$ .  Le mac book se vend comme des petits pains chauds à la boutique.  Je l'ai réservé


----------



## AM28 (16 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Bon eh bien j'en suis à mon troisième MacBook. Le premier a eu une touche cassée, remplacement. Le second avait le plastique qui se décollait autour de l'iSight, remplacement.
> 
> Quant au troisième, reçu aujourd'hui même, il s'avère que j'ai l'écran qui fait un "flash" blanc à chaque fois que je le démarre et à chaque fois que je sors le MacBook de sa mise en veille en ouvrant l'écran.
> 
> ...


 
Le flash ce n'est pas pour la iSight qui prend une photo à chaque démarrage ? Il doit peut-être y avoir un paramètre à régler dans iSight pour l'arrêter ?


----------



## AM28 (16 Juin 2006)

euh... comment vous faites pour savoir si precisemment où il est votre MacBook ?  

Moi je vais sur l'AppleStore dans suivre l'état de mes commandes mais j'ai pas toutes vos infos


----------



## samoussa (16 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> euh... comment vous faites pour savoir si precisemment où il est votre MacBook ?
> 
> Moi je vais sur l'AppleStore dans suivre l'état de mes commandes mais j'ai pas toutes vos infos


regarde ta reference interne commençant par 80 puis tu vas sur tnt.fr, tu rentre ton n°,tu coches ref. interne et suivi coli


----------



## AM28 (16 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> regarde ta reference interne commençant par 80 puis tu vas sur tnt.fr, tu rentre ton n°,tu coches ref. interne et suivi coli


 
merci !

mais il me répond "Veuillez vérifier votre référence"  

pourtant j'ai fait un copier coller  

ça veut dire quoi ? qu'il est encore sur le cargo entre la Chine et Rotterdam ?


----------



## bletouille (16 Juin 2006)

Pym_ a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Tout nouveau dans le monde des mac je viens de me commander un MacBook
> 
> MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE
> ...


 
Comment faut-il faire pour beneficier dela reduction ofup? merci de m'eclairer, j'aimerai beaucoup en profiter!!!!


----------



## arnaudg (16 Juin 2006)

que je vais allez lire de ce pas


----------



## vladimir (16 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Le flash ce n'est pas pour la iSight qui prend une photo à chaque démarrage ? Il doit peut-être y avoir un paramètre à régler dans iSight pour l'arrêter ?



:mouais: 

Tu es un comique toi, non ?


----------



## shampoovictim (16 Juin 2006)

Je viens de recevoir la bête, mon premier reflexe après avoir réinstallé mes trucs de mon ancien iBook (argh les logicielss PPC avec 512 de ram :hein.
la bête est très véloce sur le plan processeur, mais je vais commander 2 go de ram, sinon ça va pas être possible.
j'ai demandé un DD de 80go sur l'applestore, et je regrette pas, 10 go alloués a Windows, Bootcamp, ça marche quand même super bien, je peux enfin jouer a EVE Online sur mon Mac dans mon lit :love:

L'écran brillant me dérange pas, encore que si en fait, on voit trop la poussière dessus, et ça va surement s'avérer casse pied en plein jour dehors, mais je croise les doigts.
aïe ça chauffe par contre j'ai les genoux a 35°

J'aime beaucoup ce portable, très sympa. Malgré les défauts que je lui trouve, son autonomie, la finesse de l'écran, la finition, les perfs, je me régale (mais vivement 2go de ram, saloperie de Rosetta= >_<)


----------



## samoussa (16 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> merci !
> 
> mais il me répond "Veuillez vérifier votre référence"
> 
> ...


A partir du moment ou ton colis est pris en charge par TNT, tu dois attendre au moins 24 heures avant de pouvoir te servir de ta ref. sur leur site.


----------



## daffyb (16 Juin 2006)

une housse faite maison


----------



## AM28 (16 Juin 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> une housse faite maison



J'veux la même !!!  

On peut passer des commandes ?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Juin 2006)

Semaine pleine de soucis, de problèmes en tous genres.
Besoin de me faire plaisir...
Alors j'ai craqué (je voulais attendre encore quelques semaines).
MacBook blanc 2Ghz, 80 Go (je vais lui rajouter 2Go de Ram d'emblée dès réception).
En espérant que ce ne soit pas un nouveau problème...


----------



## bletouille (17 Juin 2006)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par *Pym_*
> _Bonsoir,
> Tout nouveau dans le monde des mac je viens de me commander un MacBook
> ...


 
SVP comment faire pour beneficier de la reduction ofup? je souhaiterais le mm modele que pym, et ce prix me parait super interessant!!!
Merci de vos reponses!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juin 2006)

ofup. fr ou com puis tu t'y inscrit c'est aussi simple que ca


----------



## samoussa (17 Juin 2006)

17 juin 2006 	08:15 	Garonor Road Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
16 juin 2006 	21:00 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
16 juin 2006 	20:59 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
16 juin 2006 	01:20 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
15 juin 2006 	11:34 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

a mon avis je l'ai mardi !


----------



## aurique (17 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> 17 juin 2006     08:15     Garonor Road Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 16 juin 2006     21:00     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 16 juin 2006     20:59     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
> 16 juin 2006     01:20     Suzhou     Shipped From Originating Depot
> ...



Lundi je pense !!!


----------



## xavi (17 Juin 2006)

salut à tous
j'ai reçu le mien jeudi ( en deux semaines pile poil ) 
je décroche plus


----------



## YDKJPhilly (17 Juin 2006)

Rhaaaa, je pensais que TNT ne livrait pas le samedi... Grave erreur, j'ai un avis de passage... Il faut les appeler pour qu'il me le représente ou est-ce que le livreur fera une autre tentative lundi ? Pask si je les appelle Lundi, ca va repousser encore d'une journée cette histoire, je peux plus attendre


----------



## vladimir (18 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> en prioritaire ça change tout




Je peux t'assurer que traitement "prioritaire" ou pas, j'ai constaté, et ce à trois reprises, que ça n'y changeais absolument rien...


----------



## samoussa (19 Juin 2006)

_19 juin 2006 	05:33 	xxxxxx 	Import Received 
17 juin 2006 	08:15 	Garonor Road Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
16 juin 2006 	21:00 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
16 juin 2006 	20:59 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
16 juin 2006 	01:20 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
15 juin 2006 	11:34 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point _

suzhou chez moi en moins de 5 jours, weekend compris...hum...ça sent le record! Le jour de mon anniversaire en plus, c'est un signe


----------



## YDKJPhilly (19 Juin 2006)

_17 Jun 2006 	11:00 	Bordeaux 	Not Home On Delivery Attempt To Residential Address 
17 Jun 2006 	07:01 	Bordeaux 	Out For Delivery 
16 Jun 2006 	16:50 	Bordeaux 	Onforwarded For Delivery 
16 Jun 2006 	07:13 	Bordeaux 	Onforwarded For Delivery 
16 Jun 2006 	06:25 	Bordeaux 	Import Received 
15 Jun 2006 	07:31 	Garonor Road Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
15 Jun 2006 	06:21 	Garonor Road Hub 	Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
14 Jun 2006 	22:27 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
14 Jun 2006 	22:27 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
12 Jun 2006 	22:15 	Suzhou 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
12 Jun 2006 	12:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Potential Connection Delay 
11 Jun 2006 	12:04 	Suzhou 	Consignment Received At Transit Point _

moi je dis qu'yen a qui ont de la chance  Mais quelle idée ils ont de livrer le samedi :hein:


----------



## AM28 (19 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> _19 juin 2006     05:33     xxxxxx     Import Received _
> _17 juin 2006     08:15     Garonor Road Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point _
> _16 juin 2006     21:00     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point _
> _16 juin 2006     20:59     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point _
> ...


 
Il y en a qui ont de la chance ! je l'ai commandé le 12 et il est toujours pas visible sur TNT...


----------



## AM28 (19 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a qui ont de la chance ! je l'ai commandé le 12 et il est toujours pas visible sur TNT...


 
Il vient d'arriver, livré au boulot avec 2 jours d'avances  

J'ai le carton sous le bureau... 

J'aurais besoin d'un petit conseil : pour transférer toutes mes données de mon iBook à mon MacBook comment faire ? j'ai un câble Ethernet, un disque dur externe.

C'est surtout les fichiers de type Mail, iPhoto et iTunes que je ne sais pas trop comment faire ? Que copier pour le mail ? Copier les répertoires iPhoto et iTunes suffit-il ? merci !


----------



## CBi (19 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> pour transférer toutes mes données de mon iBook à mon MacBook comment faire ? j'ai un câble Ethernet, un disque dur externe.



Je suppose que tu as une prise Firewire sur ton ibook 14. Il te faut un cable Firewire.

Démarre ton Macbook. Après le choix du pays/clavier, il va te demander si tu souhaites transférer... En branchant les 2 ordinateurs via Firewire, ça va se faire tout seul = configuration, applications,... tout se copie automatiquement. Ensuite, il n'y aura plus qu'à mettre le ibook à la poubelle.


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Il vient d'arriver, livré au boulot avec 2 jours d'avances
> 
> J'ai le carton sous le bureau...
> 
> ...



La solution par Firewire est la plus simple, en plus tu es guidé lors du premier démarrage de ton MB. 

Si tu n'as pas cable Firewire, tu pourras transférer tes fichiers plus tard avec ton DD externe : Mail garde ton courrier dans le dossier "ton_compte/bibliothèque/mail"
Il te suffira de le transférer sur ton MB, et au lancement de Mail, ton courrier sera là.
Idem pour iphoto et itunes. la bibliothèque d'iTunes se trouve normalement dans le dossier "musique". Et pour iphoto, ça se trouve dans le dossier "images". Tu les transfère sur ton MB. Il te suffit ensuite de copier tes photos et ta musique dans les mêmes répertoires que ton ibook. 
Et c'est bon.


----------



## emy648 (19 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> _19 juin 2006     05:33     xxxxxx     Import Received _
> _17 juin 2006     08:15     Garonor Road Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point _
> _16 juin 2006     21:00     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point _
> _16 juin 2006     20:59     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point _
> ...


 
tout d'abord bon anniversaire! 
alors, a premiere vue il se porte comment ton nouveau macbook? pas de soucis? je l'espere...


----------



## samoussa (20 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> tout d'abord bon anniversaire!
> alors, a premiere vue il se porte comment ton nouveau macbook? pas de soucis? je l'espere...


merci merci...
J'ai bien reçu mon nouveau macbook hier (commandé le 13, livré le 19)je l'ai aussitot mis en marche et...bah pareille, voir pire pour ce qui est de la remanence  et là je susi carrement venere car j'ai absolument besoin d'un portable. Alors que va me proposer le gars de l'AS? rien ne permet de penser que le prochain n'aura pas le même probleme, ou plutôt tout me porte à penser que le prochain aura exactement le même probleme. Prendre un noir à 130 euros de plus ne m'epargnera pas l'ecran qui bave et en plus le noir bof bof. Un macbook pro? trop grand et trop cher surtout. Donc me voila bien attrapé!

j'ai jusqu'à jeudi pour demander un echange ou un remboursement. 

Ce qui m'enerve le plus c'est que quand tu appelles pour un probleme de remanence et qu'on t'en envoye un qui bave encore plus, c'est qu'on ne t'ecoute pas. Tout porte à croire que c'est simplement la qualité des dalles qu'apple estime pouvoir fournir à ses clients. A 1300 euros tu as droit à des ecrans de qualité moyenne et c'est tout. Mon imac de 4 ans n'a pas un pet de remanence alors faut qu'on m'explique ou est le progres. *Je commence à croire que le macbook n'est pas une machine raté, mais une machine baclée*,  ce qui est pire! Les taches jaunes ça c'est une erreur de jeunesse, la qualité des dalles c'est un choix qu'ls ont fait.

je vais donc les rappeler pour avoir une explication claire et net.


----------



## AM28 (20 Juin 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que tu as une prise Firewire sur ton ibook 14. Il te faut un cable Firewire.
> 
> Démarre ton Macbook. Après le choix du pays/clavier, il va te demander si tu souhaites transférer... En branchant les 2 ordinateurs via Firewire, ça va se faire tout seul = configuration, applications,... tout se copie automatiquement. Ensuite, il n'y aura plus qu'à mettre le ibook à la poubelle.


 
Merci CiBi et Marvin_R ! J'aurai un câble firewire ce soir si bien que j'attend de l'avoir pour démarrer mon MacBook ! 

En tout cas une fois en main qu'est-ce qu'il est beau !!!  

A côté mon iBook a pris un sérieux coup de vieux d'un coup


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'enerve le plus c'est que quand tu appelles pour un probleme de remanence et qu'on t'en envoye un qui bave encore plus, c'est qu'on ne t'ecoute pas. Tout porte à croire que c'est simplement la qualité des dalles qu'apple estime pouvoir fournir à ses clients. A 1300 euros tu as droit à des ecrans de qualité moyenne et c'est tout. Mon imac de 4 ans n'a pas un pet de remanence alors faut qu'on m'explique ou est le progres. *Je commence à croire que le macbook n'est pas une machine raté, mais une machine baclée*,  ce qui est pire! Les taches jaunes ça c'est une erreur de jeunesse, la qualité des dalles c'est un choix qu'ls ont fait.



Avant de tout mettre sur le dos d'Apple pour la rémanence, il faudrait tester les dalles 13,3" des portables PC. Il n'y a que 3 ou 4 constructeurs de dalles LCD, donc le choix est plutôt limité. Si ça se trouve, la plupart des dalles de cette taille a de la rémanence.
Et puis le MB est du moyen de gamme, le prix n'est pas aussi voire moins élevé par rapport au PC équivalents, alors il a fallu qu'Apple fasse des compromis, et peut-être prendre une dalle plus économique.

Sinon, la rémanence te gêne tant que ça ? Tu bouges souvent tes fenêtres dans tous les sens ?


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Juin 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Merci CiBi et Marvin_R ! J'aurai un câble firewire ce soir si bien que j'attend de l'avoir pour démarrer mon MacBook !
> 
> En tout cas une fois en main qu'est-ce qu'il est beau !!!
> 
> A côté mon iBook a pris un sérieux coup de vieux d'un coup



Je m'imagine dans le même cas que toi, après l'avoir admiré sous toutes les coutures, le doigt sur le bouton de démarrage en train de me dire : "allez je l'allume ou j'attend ?..."
Trop dur !!


----------



## AM28 (20 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je m'imagine dans le même cas que toi, après l'avoir admiré sous toutes les coutures, le doigt sur le bouton de démarrage en train de me dire : "allez je l'allume ou j'attend ?..."
> Trop dur !!


 
C'est presque ça !  

Ben en fait je l'ai allumé et je suis tombé aussitôt après le choix du pays sur la proposition de transférer mes données depuis un autre Mac avec un câble FireWire... et c'est là que je me suis résigné à attendre ce soir et l'arrivée du dit câble !  

mais qu'est-ce qu'il est beau !!! (je l'ai déjà dit ?  )


----------



## emy648 (20 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> merci merci...
> J'ai bien reçu mon nouveau macbook hier (commandé le 13, livré le 19)je l'ai aussitot mis en marche et...bah pareille, voir pire pour ce qui est de la remanence  et là je susi carrement venere car j'ai absolument besoin d'un portable. Alors que va me proposer le gars de l'AS? rien ne permet de penser que le prochain n'aura pas le même probleme, ou plutôt tout me porte à penser que le prochain aura exactement le même probleme. Prendre un noir à 130 euros de plus ne m'epargnera pas l'ecran qui bave et en plus le noir bof bof. Un macbook pro? trop grand et trop cher surtout. Donc me voila bien attrapé!
> 
> j'ai jusqu'à jeudi pour demander un echange ou un remboursement.
> ...


 
je comprend que ca te fasse raler! C'est ce qui me fait peur dans le fait de reprendre un macbook... retomber sur un problème énoncé sur ce forum!

mais je te rassure, je ne pense pas que *tous* les macbooks aient des problèmes de remanence(vu que tu remets la qualité des dalles en question)! en tout cas le mien n'en avait pas... s'il n'avait pas eu ce problème de touches, il aurait été parfait puisque pas de décoloration, de meuuuh, de surchauffe...il avait bien un petit décollement dans le coin inférieur gauche, mais rien de genant!
Je commence a me demander si j'ai bien fait de le renvoyer (il est reparti ce matin), peut etre aurai-je mieux fait de le faire réparer... (enfin, je dis ca dans le cas ou j'en reprend un...). parce que si je dois en racheter un et qu'il a encore plus de problemes...:hein:


----------



## samoussa (20 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> je comprend que ca te fasse raler! C'est ce qui me fait peur dans le fait de reprendre un macbook... retomber sur un problème énoncé sur ce forum!
> 
> mais je te rassure, je ne pense pas que *tous* les macbooks aient des problèmes de remanence(vu que tu remets la qualité des dalles en question)! en tout cas le mien n'en avait pas... s'il n'avait pas eu ce problème de touches, il aurait été parfait puisque pas de décoloration, de meuuuh, de surchauffe...il avait bien un petit décollement dans le coin inférieur gauche, mais rien de genant!
> Je commence a me demander si j'ai bien fait de le renvoyer (il est reparti ce matin), peut etre aurai-je mieux fait de le faire réparer... (enfin, je dis ca dans le cas ou j'en reprend un...). parce que si je dois en racheter un et qu'il a encore plus de problemes...:hein:


J'ai donc rappelé l'applestore ce matin ( au passage le coût d'appel est en local, le surcoût international est pris en charge par apple), j'ai expliqué mon cas au charmant monsieur qui m'a fait refaire tous les tests de pram et j'en passe. Selon lui, il n'y'a pas de retour en nombre lié à des problemes de remanence, et il n'a jamais entendu parlé de problemes de decoloration de la coque.
*Important: Lors d'un echange du à un probleme de machine, c'est la seconde date de livraison qui compte en cas de demande de remboursement m'a t-on dit*

*pour la decoloration, s'il est avéré qu'un nombre important de machins reviennent en sav et que la plastique employé en est la cause, alors apple entamera  un programme de reparation...:mouais: j'attends de voir*

Puis le monsieur m'a mis en communication avec un "senior" qui m'a posé quelques questions avant de me proposer l'envoi d'une nouvelle machine en "s'excusant au nom d'apple pour les desagrements blablabla...
Il m'a dit ne pas être au courant de problemes du à la remanence sur aucune serie de macbook, puis en regardant dans ses dossiers a finalement retrouvé la trace de divers reclamations à ce sujet, comme quoi je n'ai pas la berlue.
Il m'envoi donc un macbook n°3 (sans doute semaine 25 ou 26).

Bilan : Macbook faut vraiment que j'arrête.


----------



## Frodon (20 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> *Important: Lors d'un echange du à un probleme de machine, c'est la seconde date de livraison qui compte en cas de demande de remboursement m'a t-on dit
> *
> Il m'envoi donc un macbook n°3 (sans doute semaine 25 ou 26).


Coool, ca veut dire qu'en trouvant des défauts subjectifs comme la rémanence, on peut avoir un MacBook neuf toutes les 2/3 semaines??? 

Petit malin!!!!


----------



## MikeYx (20 Juin 2006)

il va faloir préparer les images système pour pas être trop ennuyé par des changements de pc, heu macbook pardon, tous les 15 jours calendars


----------



## emy648 (20 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> *Important: Lors d'un echange du à un probleme de machine, c'est la seconde date de livraison qui compte en cas de demande de remboursement m'a t-on dit*


 
euh, j'ai demandé a plusieurs reprises (apple care, apple center), et on m'a bien rappelé que c'était le premier macbook qui comptait pour les délais de remboursements... mais bon, ca change peut être d'un pays a l'autre (étrange quand même...)


----------



## JordiX (20 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a dit ne pas être au courant de problemes du à la remanence sur aucune serie de macbook, puis en regardant dans ses dossiers a finalement retrouvé la trace de divers reclamations à ce sujet, comme quoi je n'ai pas la berlue.
> Il m'envoi donc un macbook n°3 (sans doute semaine 25 ou 26).
> 
> Bilan : Macbook faut vraiment que j'arrête.



C'est abuser quand même... surtout dis nous si ton 3eme macbook a aussi le même problème!
Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi, apple a prix une dalle de m*^_e pour que le prix de la machine baisse.
Sauf qu'avec un powerbook 12" à 100 euros plus cher, je n'avais pas ce problème.
Mon powerbook 12 fonctionnait à merveille, et pas de traces de rémanence!

Ce qui est bizarre est qu'apple accepte d'échanger les macbooks touché de rémanence, c'est une boucle sans fin!
Perso j'ai préféré ne pas le renvoyer par peur d'en recevoir un avec le même problème plus une petite surprise en bonus (décollement de coque etc etc), il vaut mieux limiter les dégats


----------



## samoussa (20 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Coool, ca veut dire qu'en trouvant des défauts subjectifs comme la rémanence, on peut avoir un MacBook neuf toutes les 2/3 semaines???
> 
> Petit malin!!!!


hum...je pense que ça doit avoir une fin tout de même :mouais: D'autant plus que moi ça ne m'arrange pas tout ça. En attendant j'ai commandé un macbook le 26 mai et je ne peux toujours pas y installer mon boulot. Là je vous ecris de mb2 sur lequel je n'ai fais que configurer mail. JE SUIS UN SANS ORDINATEUR FIXE, UN SOF :sick:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juin 2006)

Tu as plus de mac et tu postes ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as plus de mac et tu postes ?


si j'ai toujours le second que j'ai reçu hier


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai toujours le second que j'ai reçu hier



Tu en as de la chance :rose:


----------



## samoussa (20 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu en as de la chance :rose:


ouais c'est mon boulot, testeur de macbook...le rêve :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est mon boulot, testeur de macbook...le rêve :mouais:



Tu es étudiant ?


----------



## vladimir (21 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> *Important: Lors d'un echange du à un probleme de machine, c'est la seconde date de livraison qui compte en cas de demande de remboursement m'a t-on dit*



Bizarre, à deux reprises des conseillers (différents) de l'Apple Store m'ont affirmé que c'était 10 jours ouvrés à compter du premier jour ouvré suivant la date de la première livraison. Tu habites bien en France ?

Pour ce qui est de ton problème de rémanence, il est récurrent et ce sur tous les MacBook. Pas la peine de faire échange sur échange, ce sera toujours pareil. Ceux qui ne voient pas le défaut sont soit "aveugle" soit ils ne veulent pas le voir, tout simplement.

Le problème vient de la qualité de la dalle, directement et pas autre chose.

Personnellement, jen suis à mon troisième MacBook. Celui-ci présente comme les deux autres de la rémanence mais ses touches ne se cassent pas au moindre appui et il ne souffre pas de décollements, donc, je le garde et ce malgré le fait que lécran clignote brièvement au démarrage et à la sortie de mise en veille (en ouvrant lécran).


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juin 2006)

Ah bon tous ? Tu as teste tous les MacBook sorti d'usine pour dire cela ?


----------



## vladimir (21 Juin 2006)

JordiX a dit:
			
		

> C'est abuser quand même... surtout dis nous si ton 3eme macbook a aussi le même problème!
> Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi, apple a prix une dalle de m*^_e pour que le prix de la machine baisse.
> Sauf qu'avec un powerbook 12" à 100 euros plus cher, je n'avais pas ce problème.
> Mon powerbook 12 fonctionnait à merveille, et pas de traces de rémanence!
> ...



J'ai été en possession d'un PowerBook 12" et il souffrait lui aussi de rémanence. A un niveau au moins égal au MacBook.


----------



## vladimir (21 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon tous ? Tu as teste tous les MacBook sorti d'usine pour dire cela ?



Chacun à sa propre vision et sensibilité par rapport à de la rémanence. Certains n'y font même pas attention, d'autres y sont très attaché et la traque.

Jaffirme que tous les MacBook souffrent de rémanence plus ou moins visible. Il se peut quil y ait plusieurs fournisseurs de dalle. Ce qui expliquerait peut-être alors que certains ne constatent pas de rémanence gênante.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Chacun à sa propre vision et sensibilité par rapport à de la rémanence. Certains n'y font même pas attention, d'autres y sont très attaché et la traque.
> 
> Jaffirme que tous les MacBook souffrent de rémanence plus ou moins visible. Il se peut quil y ait plusieurs fournisseurs de dalle. Ce qui expliquerait peut-être alors que certains ne constatent pas de rémanence gênante.




C'est bien tu as le don d'ubiquité


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, à deux reprises des conseillers (différents) de l'Apple Store m'ont affirmé que c'était 10 jours ouvrés à compter du premier jour ouvré suivant la date de la première livraison. Tu habites bien en France ?
> 
> Pour ce qui est de ton problème de rémanence, il est récurrent et ce sur tous les MacBook. Pas la peine de faire échange sur échange, ce sera toujours pareil. Ceux qui ne voient pas le défaut sont soit "aveugle" soit ils ne veulent pas le voir, tout simplement.
> 
> ...


Et pour la finition, as tu pu comparer avec un model noir?

ps : je me reveille ce matin et trouve ce mail :

_Nous avons reçu votre demande de réparation de votre MACBOOK (13-INCH) de numéro de série 4H624xxxxxx. Le numéro de votre réparation est xxxxxxxx

Notre diagnostic initial indique que, du fait que la réparation sera probablement couverte par la garantie, un AppleCare Protection Plan ou un autre programme de réparation Apple, aucun frais ne devrait vous être facturé. Pour toute question éventuelle concernant la couverture de votre réparation, nous vous contacterons par téléphone ou courrier électronique.

Vous devriez sous deux jours ouvrables recevoir les instructions relatives au retour de votre produit et une boîte d&#8217;expédition vide à cet usage. Veuillez ne pas utiliser d&#8217;autre boîte car, dans le cas où le produit serait endommagé durant l&#8217;expéditi on en raison d&#8217;un emballage incorrect, vous ne seriez pas éligible à des réparations et le produit vous serait retourné sans qu&#8217;il soit réparé. Sauf dans le cas où un représentant Apple vous indique autrement, ne joignez aucun autre article, par exemple l&#8217;adaptateur secteur, car il ne vous serait pas retourné._

Alors qu'hier ils m'ont promis un echange du produit sous une semaine  va encore falloir que les appelle. D'autant plus que le second à la difference du premier, a une bonne partie du cadre ecran decollé.


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

J'ppelle donc l'AS ce matin pour comprendre la teneur du mail fraichement reçu (voir plus haut) et je m'entends repondre qu'iils vont soit le reparer soit le changer selon la reparation à faire. Alors qu'hier au tel, ils m'ont dit qu'ils le changeaient via TNT etc...    On croit rever, envoyer en reparation un ordinateur de 24 heures, quand on deja fait effectuer un echange. Ils devraient ce confondre en excuse et au lieu de ça ils se foutent de ma gueule   Leur carton de reparation j'en veux pas, je veux mon argent et basta. J'appelle pour demander un remboursement. Quand je pense qu'un apple care c'est 400 euros normalement ah bah merci. Honte à toi Steve! Les premiers acheteurs sont souvent les plus impatients, à defaut de leur fournir une machine exempt de defauts, tu pourrais au moins les traiter normalement. C'est sans doute la premiere et la derniere fois que je passe par l'apple store. Mon revendeur du coin est plut être plus cher, mais il est là au moins.

partie 2 : apres une heure au tel. avec l'applecare ils m'en envoyent un troisieme. Ils s'etaient trompé dans la procédure . Si le probleme persiste, ils me le rembourseront d'office. Auquel cas j'attendrai la rentrée pour en reprendre un


----------



## emy648 (21 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'ppelle donc l'AS ce matin pour comprendre la teneur du mail fraichement reçu (voir plus haut) et je m'entends repondre qu'iils vont soit le reparer soit le changer selon la reparation à faire. Alors qu'hier au tel, ils m'ont dit qu'ils le changeaient via TNT etc...   On croit rever, envoyer en reparation un ordinateur de 24 heures, quand on deja fait effectuer un echange. Ils devraient ce confondre en excuse et au lieu de ça ils se foutent de ma gueule  Leur carton de reparation j'en veux pas, je veux mon argent et basta. J'appelle pour demander un remboursement. Quand je pense qu'un apple care c'est 400 euros normalement ah bah merci. Honte à toi Steve! Les premiers acheteurs sont souvent les plus impatients, à defaut de leur fournir une machine exempt de defauts, tu pourrais au moins les traiter normalement. C'est sans doute la premiere et la derniere fois que je passe par l'apple store. Mon revendeur du coin est plut être plus cher, mais il est là au moins.
> 
> partie 2 : apres une heure au tel. avec l'applecare ils m'en envoyent un troisieme. Ils s'etaient trompé dans la procédure . Si le probleme persiste, ils me le rembourseront d'office. Auquel cas j'attendrai la rentrée pour en reprendre un


 
eh bein... ca confirme ce que je pensais a propos de l'apple care... ce n'est pas du tout encourageant! 

c'est bien dommage...


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> eh bein... ca confirme ce que je pensais a propos de l'apple care... ce n'est pas du tout encourageant!
> 
> c'est bien dommage...


exact.Quand tu penses que certains payent plus de 450 euros pour ça, bah merci


----------



## Hesiode (21 Juin 2006)

Juste pour vous dire que j'ai un mac book noir depuis quelques jours, et que je n'ai aucun soucis. C'est sûr qu'il chauffe pas mal et que le meuuhhh se fait entendre de temps en temps, mais ce n'est pas du tout derangeant.

Pour le moment ce n'est que du bonheur


----------



## emy648 (21 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> exact.Quand tu penses que certains payent plus de 450 euros pour ça, bah merci


 
oui... je pense que à la base, le macbook n'est pas une mauvaise machine! Mais il souffre a l'heure actuelle (selon moi) de beaucoup trop de défauts (de jeunesse ou pas, j'en sais rien)... je suppose que tout ca sera corrigé pour la rev B, mais hélas je ne pourrai pas attendre jusque la...

je crois que je vais quand même passer dans l'apple center de ma ville demain (après avoir passé mon DERNIER exam!!!! ), histoire d'avoir leur son de cloche a propos de cette machine, mais bon sans plus... je pense que à l'heure actuelle, il est trop risqué *pour moi* de prendre un macbook... (ooooh, quelle tristesse, je vais devoir rester windows! :hein: )
Mon regret actuellement c'est d'avoir pris conscience de l'existence de mac en avril dernier... si j'avais pu découvrir mac en décembre qui vient, ca aurait été nickel (rev B)!!


----------



## samoussa (21 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> oui... je pense que à la base, le macbook n'est pas une mauvaise machine! Mais il souffre a l'heure actuelle (selon moi) de beaucoup trop de défauts (de jeunesse ou pas, j'en sais rien)... je suppose que tout ca sera corrigé pour la rev B, mais hélas je ne pourrai pas attendre jusque la...
> 
> je crois que je vais quand même passer dans l'apple center de ma ville demain (après avoir passé mon DERNIER exam!!!! ), histoire d'avoir leur son de cloche a propos de cette machine, mais bon sans plus... je pense que à l'heure actuelle, il est trop risqué *pour moi* de prendre un macbook... (ooooh, quelle tristesse, je vais devoir rester windows! :hein: )
> Mon regret actuellement c'est d'avoir pris conscience de l'existence de mac en avril dernier... si j'avais pu découvrir mac en décembre qui vient, ca aurait été nickel (rev B)!!


Demande à en voir un en marche, inspecte le et ainsi tu pourras voir le niveau de finition dont je persiste à penser qu'il n'est pas moins bon que sur les ibooks. Le probleme que tu as eu est reellement un cas isolé. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'ici les bruits de couloirs sont paroles d'evangile et qu'en dehors d'un forum la verité est toute autre. Il ne faut pas condamner le macbook, et je pense qu'il n'y a pas grand chose de risqué à en prendre un, surtout si on peut le voir tourner avant.
le fonctionnement de l'apple care m'enerve plus que le macbook à la finale


----------



## tipo (23 Juin 2006)

deja 3 semaine que j'ai commandé mon macbook noir 1 giga de ram chez IC ils l'ont toujours ps reçu :fnif: je commence a etre tres impatient,leur prochaine livraison mardi ou jeudi....


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> deja 3 semaine que j'ai commandé mon macbook noir 1 giga de ram chez IC ils l'ont toujours ps reçu :fnif: je commence a etre tres impatient,leur prochaine livraison mardi ou jeudi....


IC n'est pas un modele du genre en promptitude. Chez moi ils ont même reussi l'exploit de recevoir leurs premiers macbook expo après la FNAC


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Juin 2006)

Youpi !!!!


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Youpi !!!!


youpi quoi ?????
t'as ton macbook?


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> youpi quoi ?????
> t'as ton macbook?



Mon père ce matin qui me dit tout joyeux tu as 250  de moins sur le MacBook si je monnaie bien


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mon père ce matin qui me dit tout joyeux tu as 250  de moins sur le MacBook si je monnaie bien


ça avance donc...


----------



## gamine (26 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai ....Je l'ai eu il y a trois jours.  Quelle petite merveille.  Avec un Ipod gratuit :love:


----------



## kapso (26 Juin 2006)

gamine a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai ....Je l'ai eu il y a trois jours.  Quelle petite merveille.  Avec un Ipod gratuit :love:


Où as-tu eu l'offre avec un iPod gratuit ?


----------



## samoussa (26 Juin 2006)

kapso a dit:
			
		

> Où as-tu eu l'offre avec un iPod gratuit ?


regarde un peu ou habite Gamine


----------



## arnaudg (26 Juin 2006)

pourquoi pas une telle offre en france? dommage


----------



## tipo (26 Juin 2006)

j'attend toujours le miens chez Ic ils recoivent de la marchandise le mardi et le jeudi,je croise les doigts


----------



## kapso (26 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> regarde un peu ou habite Gamine


Oui effectivement... Dommage.


----------



## Junk (26 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas une telle offre en france? dommage


L'offre de la BNP est quand m&#234;me pas mal  ... ( http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142512 )

Bon, c'est s&#251;r qu'il y a quelques d&#233;marches &#224; faire (pour ceux qui ne sont pas &#224; la BNP) mais bon ... &#231;a peut valoir le coup. M&#234;me si d'autres auraient pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; une offre Apple


----------



## arnaudg (26 Juin 2006)

sur que l'offre de la bnp est top, mais limitée. Mais pourquoi donc mon dieu n'existe t'il pas une offre pour ton serviteur trop âgé


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

Peut etre qu'a ton &#226;ge  tu as l'argent que des &#233;tudiants n'ont pas


----------



## gamine (27 Juin 2006)

Ben c'est bien beau le Ipod gratuit, mais il faut d'abord le payer et remplir un formulaire.  Le rebais est postal et ça prend entre 6-8 sem pour le remboursement.  Il faut donc payer les taxes


----------



## Junk (27 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> sur que l'offre de la bnp est top, mais limit&#233;e. Mais pourquoi donc mon dieu n'existe t'il pas une offre pour ton serviteur trop &#226;g&#233;


 
Bah non, tu n'as pas lu le poste en entier apperement  .... parceque cette offre est &#233;galement valable pour les plus de 24 ans ...  

Apperement, il faut "simplement" avoir une compte &#224; la bnp 

*Edite : Offre valable jusqu'au 31 Ao&#251;t 2006 .... *


----------



## arnaudg (27 Juin 2006)

Merci pour l'info, je n'avais pas suivi le reste du post. Vraiment génial comme offre, et ma petite femme cliente à la BNP va faire un heureux je pense


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, tu n'as pas lu le poste en entier apperement  .... parceque cette offre est également valable pour les plus de 24 ans ...
> 
> Apperement, il faut "simplement" avoir une compte à la bnp



C frais ca


----------



## samoussa (29 Juin 2006)

je viens de recevoir mon troisieme et DERNIER macbook blanc 2ghz. Grosso modo mes 2 echanges n'ont rien changé. Meme remanence (je me fais une raison, même les mbook pro en ont alors...) coque interne decollée à gauche et au dessus de l'isight mais j'ai maintenant assez de recule pour savoir que ce n'est pas redibitoire. La verité est que ça reste UNE BOMBE et voila. Je pense avoir fait le tour de la prod.  et pouvoir attester que c'est là le critère de qualité qu'apple s'est fixé pour cette machine bien plus qu'un simple defaut de jeunesse. 
Quant au noir j'en ai vu dans plusieurs enseinges et la qualité à ce que j'ai pu en juger est exactement la même. Alors vu que je prefere le blanc...
C'est donc la fin de mon combat et speciale dedicace à stjohnperse qui attend encore le siens et à "monsieur Frodon" pour ses posts très eclairés.


----------



## tipo (29 Juin 2006)

et moi qui attend toujour le miens  apres 4 semaines d'attente,je suis passé chez ic cet apres midi ils sont un peu embeté car ils ont 4 ou 5 macbook noir en config 1 giga qui n'en finissent plus d'etre livré,et moi qui repart en italie ds 13 jours,si demain j'ai pas plus de nouvelles je crois que je leur prendrais un noir dispo a 512 que je boosterais plus tard sinon c'est upgradé par ic mais c pas le meme prix qu'apple


----------



## tipo (30 Juin 2006)

j'hallucine mon macbook noir 1 giga commandé depuis 4 semaine chez ic viens de partir aujourd'hui de chine,je suis vert  

bon en general a partir du jour ou il part de chine ca mets combien de temp a arriver apres?

au moins ce modele n'auras pas plus de 4 semaine peut etre qu'il n'aura aucun defaut :love: 

bah vi faut relativiser ds la vie, mais moi je suis trop sympa aussi


----------



## samoussa (30 Juin 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> j'hallucine mon macbook noir 1 giga commandé depuis 4 semaine chez ic viens de partir aujourd'hui de chine,je suis vert
> 
> bon en general a partir du jour ou il part de chine ca mets combien de temp a arriver apres?
> 
> ...


en prioritaire par l'apple store : 5 à 6 jours, autrement une semaine


----------



## pomme-accro (1 Juillet 2006)

Hello,

faisant fi de tous ces petits espaces perdus, ventilo fou, jaunisse, et autres avaleur de disques (remarquez c'est mieux que des cracheurs de feux "dell"), j'ai enfin franchi le cap, j'ai été dans mon Apple center le plus proche pour commander un macbook blc 2ghz sd.
malheureusement il n'y avait plus de stock ni chez eux ni chez leur fournisseur 
donc +ou- 15 jours d'attente pour votre dévoué sans son ibook (vendu) donc j'ai ressorti mon bon vieux 8600 de sa cachette retour vers le passé 9.2.2 internet explorer outlook 
Mais la bonne nouvelle c'est que j'ai encore pu bénéficier d'une promo 8% 1213 promo rétho (je suis pas en rétho mais n'imorte qui de vos proches un journal de classe une carte c'était ok)
Je compte rajouter 2xIgiga par la suite avec mes petites menottes tient en passant quelle marque ? à votre avis Corsaire Kingston,  pqi ou autre 
Comme mulot je pense à la logitech v 270 des avis ?? elle est "dents bleu" et d'un format "normal"
Sinon je vous souhaite à tous une super journée à l'ombre d'un pommier (fait chaud)


----------



## Kzimir (6 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je crois que je vais aussi me laisser tenter par l'offre BNP


----------



## Chang (6 Juillet 2006)

Et voila, le petit voyage a Hong Kong, en passant par le revendeur Apple. Plus de Macbook blanc 2Ghz, alors j'ai pris le 1,8Ghz + 512 ram et une Airport Express (que je n'arrive pas a faire marcher ), le tout pour .... : 1030 Roros !!! Franchement je regrette pas, jaime deja beaucoup OSX et la finition de la machine est impressionante.

POur l'instant, rien a signaler d'anormal. Heureusement car ca ne fait que 6 jours ...


----------



## misucre (6 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,

Moi aussi je l'ai commandé le 02, et il doit arriver chez moi le 12 ou le 13. J'ai pris le 17 Pouces et j'ai acheté déja une protection pour ce beau joujoux. Je l'ai trouvé chez Noreve http://www.noreve.com/product/Housse_en_cuir_pour_Apple_MacBook_Pro_17%22_-_Sable_vintage.html

Processeur Intel Core Duo à 2,16 GHz 
1 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR2 à 667 MHz (un module SODIMM)
Disque dur Serial ATA de 120 Go à 5 400 tr/mn
Lecteur SuperDrive 8x avec prise en charge double couche
Carte graphique ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 avec 256 Mo de mémoire GDDR3
Un port FireWire 400, un port FireWire 800 et trois ports USB 2.0

Il est un peu chère mais j'ai gagné au casino la semaine dernière donc c ma petite folie....

Misucre


----------



## clagir (8 Juillet 2006)

Je l'ai reçu hier, mon MacBook 2 Ghz, 2 Go Ram, et je l'ai choisi noir...

On va tester cela...


----------



## tipo (8 Juillet 2006)

tout pareil mais en 1 giga et j'en suis tres content apres un petit temp d'adaptation a mac osx switch oblige je me sens moins oppressé par mon systeme d'exploitation,d'ailleur au passage je sais que ca a du etre posé mille fois comme question mais est il vraiment negligable d'avoir un antivirus ,et niveau pare feu quel conseil me donneriez vous,je vous ferais un avis objectif de la bete d'ici une a deux semaines,j'ai pu voir la difference de perf entre une app emulée par rosetta et sa version unniversal binnary,pour mon cas reason (studio virtuel pour les non connaisseur) j'ai bien eut peur d'etre tres decu au depart reason ppc ramait a mort des que je lancais un projet de demo assez chargé impossible de descendre en dessous de 48 ms de latence en echantillonage a 44100 hertz sans artefact indesirable et impossible de le mettre en rewire avec ableton live,j'ai pu recuperer la mise a jour ub et depuis c'est le total bonnheur,je suis ravis une reactivité incroyable,mes application usuelles on toute leur versions UB ce qui n'est pas pour me deplaire,j'attend pourtant un pilote pour ma carte son usb,mais j'ai bien peur de devoir attendre tres longtemps,m'enfin pour l'instant je me contente de la carte son integrée qui reagit plutot bien tant que je ne veux pas faire d'enregistrement et comme je pars en deplacement c'est largement suffisant actuellement, et finalement j'en ai revé je parle bien sur du silence malgré le declenchement du ventilo qque fois mais ca ne me derange pas plus que ca,nous ancien pciste nous avons lourdement souffert pdt longtemp...


----------



## Tarul (9 Juillet 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil mais en 1 giga et j'en suis tres content apres un petit temp d'adaptation a mac osx switch oblige je me sens moins oppressé par mon systeme d'exploitation,d'ailleur au passage je sais que ca a du etre posé mille fois co [...]endre tres longtemps,m'enfin pour l'instant je me contente de la carte son integrée qui reagit plutot bien tant que je ne veux pas faire d'enregistrement et comme je pars en deplacement c'est largement suffisant actuellement, et finalement j'en ai revé je parle bien sur du silence malgré le declenchement du ventilo qque fois mais ca ne me derange pas plus que ca,nous ancien pciste nous avons lourdement souffert pdt longtemp...



sans vouloir te vexer, mais j'ai pas pu lire en entier ton post. n'hesite pas a plus ponctuer et à faire des retours à la ligne. C'est tellement plus agréable à lire, surtout que tu dis, des choses qui peuvent être intéressantes. 

Pour mon oncle, il est trés content de son macbook. d'ailleur, son fils s'en acheté un pour compléter avec son MBP.

je pense revendre mon fichu acer, pour me prendre un macbook


----------



## tipo (9 Juillet 2006)

oups sorry 

je tacherais de faire plus attention


----------



## ba2 (9 Juillet 2006)

moi je l'ai recu y'a 1 mois mais je contacte Apple des demain pour faire un echange de mon MacBookPro, marre de ce "whine", pour un portable a ce prix, aussi beau et performant ca fait tache de l'entendre a 10m alors qu'il ne travaille pas.
l'ennui c'est que je fais des live avec, esperons que cela soit rapide.
apparemment Apple est au courant du probleme et maintenant change carremment les cartes mere.


----------



## AKA_Fred (10 Juillet 2006)

Moi je voulais juste dire en passant que j'ai mon Macbook noir depuis une semaine et que j'en suis pleinement satisfait.
Ecran nickel, finition impecable, pas de whine, ventilo calme et silencieux bref, tout va bien.
Les eventuels problèmes de jeunesse sont probablement en passe d'etre tous reglés...
En tout cas, je conseille à tout le monde d'investir dans ce type de machine. Le dual boot est un vrai bonheur si comme moi, on doit bosser sur les deux systemes.
En tout cas, je n'ai pas trouvé d'equivalent PC avec un rapport prix/puissance identique.


----------



## samoussa (10 Juillet 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai recu y'a 1 mois mais je contacte Apple des demain pour faire un echange de mon MacBookPro, marre de ce "whine", pour un portable a ce prix, aussi beau et performant ca fait tache de l'entendre a 10m alors qu'il ne travaille pas.
> l'ennui c'est que je fais des live avec, esperons que cela soit rapide.
> apparemment Apple est au courant du probleme et maintenant change carremment les cartes mere.


apres un mois ils te le repareront, mais un echange...


----------



## ba2 (10 Juillet 2006)

on verra, du moment qu'il "whine" plus c'est le principal ! le gars me l'a pris, il m'a dit environ 1 semaine et a marqué en probleme "syndrome whine", je vous tiens o jus quand je l'aurai et si j'ai la chance de plus avoir le probleme, vu qu'ils changent les cartes mere maintenant sait-on jamais.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

Alors qu'il l'a commande ?


----------



## sandrine91 (16 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'il l'a commande ?


 
et toi ? quand est-ce que tu franchis le pas vers le côté obscure....?


----------



## samoussa (16 Juillet 2006)

moi je l'ai commandé...4 fois


----------



## samoussa (16 Juillet 2006)

c'est vous dire si je m'y connais en commande de macbook :mouais: ...une vocation


----------



## sandrine91 (16 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai commandé...4 fois


 
c'est vrai que j'ai un peu de mal à suivre...avec toi.... 
tu en es où là ????:mouais:


----------



## samoussa (16 Juillet 2006)

j'en étais à mon troisieme mb que je comptais garder, enfin! quand comble de malchance, la diode de ma touche maj a eu comme un faux contact. Une fois elle s'allume, une fois non, et puis plus du tout. J'en ai rigolé en appelant l'apple care. Du coup les gars ils se sont excusés, m'en envoyent un autre en prioritaire, comme il y a du retard, ils me donnent la possibilité de garder celui ci jusqu'à reception de l'autre et même 5 jours apres. Moi je susi le gars qu'il a pas de chance, mais pas de chance du tout. 

mieux vaut en rire


----------



## sandrine91 (16 Juillet 2006)

nous sommes surement des gens de bonne constitution....car moi c'est le second retour au sav (il y est depuis le 5 juillet) et j'espère bien le récupérer cette semaine.....:rose: 
et toujours pas dégoûtée car il est tellement bien ce ptit mac....
allez courage ! tout cela va s'arranger et  nous pourrons profiter pleinement de notre BB


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

Demain , je saurai si je vais acheter un MacBook


----------



## samoussa (16 Juillet 2006)

pourquoi demain?


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi demain?



Demain 16h00 , rdv pour un emploi au mois d'ao&#251;t . Je stresse comme pas possible , je le veux tellement  ( l'emploi et surtout le mac  )


----------



## samoussa (17 Juillet 2006)

j'ai toujous su que t'etais un type interessé 

may the Force be with you young jedi


----------



## arnaudg (17 Juillet 2006)

Bon entretien pour ton emploi. 

"Au bout du tunnel, un macbook tu auras" YODA 3504 Ap JC


----------



## blutch27 (17 Juillet 2006)

Petite question : avec l'été, je compte m'acheter mon premier ordinateur mac (j'ai opte pour le macBook blanc 1.85 ghz).

En tant qu'étudiant, j'ai vu que j'avais droit a une ristourne si je le commande sur l'apple store (1034 euros au lieu de 1099).

Cette remise est-elle seulement valable sur l'apple store où également dans des magasins comme la FNAC par exemple ?

De plus, est-ce que vous savez si, de manière générale, les Fnacs possedent des stocks suffisament importants pour pouvoir emporter son mac avec soi immédiatement après l'avoir commandé ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## kennymac (17 Juillet 2006)

blutch27 a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : avec l'été, je compte m'acheter mon premier ordinateur mac (j'ai opte pour le macBook blanc 1.85 ghz).
> 
> En tant qu'étudiant, j'ai vu que j'avais droit a une ristourne si je le commande sur l'apple store (1034 euros au lieu de 1099).
> 
> ...



Je te conseil de voir l'offre de la BNP... 250  de réduction sur le MacBook blanc 2,0 GHz et Superdrive.
Soit 1049 au lieu de 1299 
Il y a un poste à ce sujet sur le forum....


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juillet 2006)

Merci les gars !! Je vous dis ca dans quelques heures  , je tremble de partout


----------



## arnaudg (17 Juillet 2006)

ca va allerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## xao85 (17 Juillet 2006)

Courage St John!!!


----------



## samoussa (17 Juillet 2006)

ah je vous dis, c'est pas chez acergeneration qu'on verrait un tel elan de solidarité.


----------



## Tarul (17 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ah je vous dis, c'est pas chez acergeneration qu'on verrait un tel elan de solidarité.


C'est pour moi que tu dit ça? 

SI c'est le cas, c'est pas gentil , jai encore ce portable. j'ai tellement eut de problèmes avec lui(et surtout un sav incompétent et méprisant) que j'ai pas envie de filer la pattate mourante à d'autres. 

Cependant j'ai vais économiser pour m'acheter un macbook, ch'ai pas quand, mais je le ferais


----------



## arnaudg (17 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est ce que ca va être lorsqu'il va commander de la mémoire pour son macbook?


----------



## xao85 (17 Juillet 2006)

Si St John en a un j'espère quil naura pas de problème avec, vu depuis le tps quil attend son MacBook. 
Moi je viens d'avoir mon premier(cf : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3883455#post3883455 )


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juillet 2006)

Bon vous vous en foutez peut etre mais j'aurai la r&#233;ponse d&#233;finitive Jeudi dans la matin&#233;e . La DRH m'a dit " Ca a l'air d'etre bon , je pense que ca va &#234;tre bon"  . J'aimerai que ca le soit ca serait un r&#234;ve r&#233;alise , un r&#234;ve que j'ai depuis mes 14 ans ...


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Juillet 2006)

Ah les jobs d'été pour avoir une machine de rêve !

Et dire que je bosse du 31 Juillet au 19 Aout de 5h du mat' à 10h au rayon Epicerie pour me payer une partie du mac  !


----------



## samoussa (17 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous vous en foutez peut etre mais j'aurai la réponse définitive Jeudi dans la matinée . La DRH m'a dit " Ca a l'air d'etre bon , je pense que ca va être bon"  . J'aimerai que ca le soit ca serait un rêve réalise , un rêve que j'ai depuis mes 14 ans ...


...:mouais:  heu c'est un macbook ou une mobylette que tu veux ?


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (17 Juillet 2006)

Je vais chercher mon macbook demain matin, j'en suis tout impatient, je l'ai vu tourner à la fnac, il est impressionant, et il n'avait pas l'air de chauffer de trop, je verrai bien demain midi une fois déballé .

Je vais prendre le MB blanc 1,83Ghz, je le laisse d'origine pour le moment, je verrai le mois prochain pour lui ajouter de la ram.

Je poste des photos de tout ça demain.

Bonne soirée


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ...:mouais:  heu c'est un macbook ou une mobylette que tu veux ?



depuis que l'ibook palourde est sorti , je veux un portable . :rose:


----------



## pomme-accro (17 Juillet 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> faisant fi de tous ces petits espaces perdus, ventilo fou, jaunisse, et autres avaleur de disques (remarquez c'est mieux que des cracheurs de feux "dell"), j'ai enfin franchi le cap, j'ai été dans mon Apple center le plus proche pour commander un macbook blc 2ghz sd.
> malheureusement il n'y avait plus de stock ni chez eux ni chez leur fournisseur
> ...


ca y'est je l'ai depuis le 13 juillet super  le seul problème c'est qu'il est déjà repartit !!!!
je l'ai remballé pas pour un bout de plastic qui ce décolle d'1 mm non non 
la touche "L" de mon clavier restait collée quand j'appuyait !!! et  puis lentement elle revenait pas cool 
J'ai des nouvelles demain sans doute un échange vu que c'est tout chaud
J'espère seulement que le suivant n'aura pas d'autres problèmes plus graves


----------



## Kzimir (18 Juillet 2006)

Reçu le mien aujourd'hui avec l'offre bnp, je vous écris dessus 
Le bonheur sans nom  !


----------



## arnaudg (18 Juillet 2006)

Dis nous donc stjohn, quel est donc ce boulot dont tu rêves depuis 14 ans et source de tant de stress hier ???


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Juillet 2006)

Depuis que l'ibook palourde est sorti , je r&#234;ve d'avoir un portable . Pour le reste , je prefere dire cela en MP , il faut pas faire du HS


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (18 Juillet 2006)

Je l'ai enfin eu !! en un mot, magnifique, l'écran est superbe, silencieux malgré qu'il chauffe un peu.

Le clavier est un régal, mon 2e mac, et je me rends compte que ne pourrai plus toucher un PC sous windows :rateau: 

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## Chang (19 Juillet 2006)

Allez, vu qu'apperement il faut une foto, je vous en file une bien pourrite :







Le petit nouveau avec le LaCie 250Go, et le chat pour surveiller que tout se passe bien ...


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2006)

c'est vrai qu'elle est bien pourrite


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2006)

Ouais enfin , je prendrai bien le MacBook moi


----------



## Chang (19 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'elle est bien pourrite



Et ouais je suis passe au Mac grace a un gentil voleur qui m'a pique mon Toshiba et mon APN. Du coup maintenant c Macbook et photo avec le telephone. Faut faire des choix dans la vie :hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2006)

Quelque part c un mal pour un bien pour ton MacBook , non ?


----------



## pomme-accro (19 Juillet 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:
			
		

> ca y'est je l'ai depuis le 13 juillet super  le seul problème c'est qu'il est déjà repartit !!!!
> je l'ai remballé pas pour un bout de plastic qui ce décolle d'1 mm non non
> la touche "L" de mon clavier restait collée quand j'appuyait !!! et  puis lentement elle revenait pas cool
> J'ai des nouvelles demain sans doute un échange vu que c'est tout chaud
> J'espère seulement que le suivant n'aura pas d'autres problèmes plus graves



Déjà revenu grand coup de chapeau à ARC (apple repair center) nos amis néerlandophone on bien travaillé, ils ont remplacé la coque supérieur et son clavier (évidemment) résultat nickel,
il ont aussi réduit l'espace trop grand entre l'écran et le plastic écran coté gauche
je suis content de garder le même vu que je n'avait pas de pixels mort !!
Mais alors ma plus grande stuppeur c'est quand le vendeur me l'ouvrit pour la première fois, je lui fis tout suite remarquer que la coque supérieur était légèrement plus foncée moins rugueuse (poreuse) et d'une couleur tirant plus vers le bleu gris!!
peut être que ce sont déjà les remplacant moins jaunissant ??
ou alors c'est moi qui fabule
Bref je suis tout content:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2006)

Vous savez quoi ? :love:


----------



## HCl (19 Juillet 2006)

Tu vas acheter un MacBook ? :love:


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Tu as gagné un macbook?


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2006)

il a son macbook j'en suis sûr. 

le mien pete grave les plombs, vivement qu'ils viennent le chercher


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Il a koi????


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2006)

Bon , je vous le dis ? :love: . J'ai eu le poste !!!


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Toutes mes félicitations.... Le macbook n'est plus loin!


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bon , je vous le dis ? :love: . J'ai eu le poste !!!


   Tu m'achètes mon macboook ? : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=145432


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Juillet 2006)

Je pourrai le prendre m&#234;me maintenant . Mais j'attends


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Raisonnable! Tu f&#233; bien vu quen ce moment &#231;a chauffent pour eux!


----------



## HCl (19 Juillet 2006)

Félicitations !


----------



## mak.972 (27 Juillet 2006)

J'ai commandée mon Macbook Blanc il arrive demain et je suis sur que j'"aurai aucun probleme avec


----------



## SupaPictave (27 Juillet 2006)

Et y'a personne pour dire qu'il y'a des Macbook sur le Refurb maintenant?!

Ce matin, des noirs à 1274, soit le prix d'un blanc : 

Refurb MacBook black/ 2GHz Intel Core Duo/ 512MB/ 80GB/ SD/ BT/ AE - Apple Certified

J'attendais un Pro... Peut-être pour demain.


----------



## 20syl (28 Juillet 2006)

je viens d'acheter ma  Be-ez La Robe &#224; Nantes chez IC, avant d'avoir le macbook


----------



## alex42 (28 Juillet 2006)

Voilà, j'ai acheté mon MacBook Black hier; A Osaka, chez Yodobashi Kamera pour ceux qui connaissent: en ce moment il y a -50% sur la RAM et j'avais pas mal de points sur ma carte de fidélité (mais je vais attendre d'être en France pour un achat chez MacWay pour la Ram !)

Après 2heures d'utilisation que dire de nouveau si ce n'est que je suis très satisfait de l'ensemble.

2 petites remarques par contre: en mode clavier japonais, il change sans cesse en passant du français AZERTY au QWERTY sans crier gare et sans le signaler dans le coin en haut à droite. 
Autre chose qui n'est pas en rapport avec le matos, mais impossible de télécharger stuffit expander....


----------



## alex42 (28 Juillet 2006)

Voilà, j'ai acheté mon MacBook Black hier; A Osaka, chez Yodobashi Kamera pour ceux qui connaissent: en ce moment il y a -50% sur la RAM et j'avais pas mal de points sur ma carte de fidélité (mais je vais attendre d'être en France pour un achat chez MacWay pour la Ram !)

Après 2heures d'utilisation que dire de nouveau si ce n'est que je suis très satisfait de l'ensemble.

2 petites remarques par contre: en mode clavier japonais, il change sans cesse en passant du français AZERTY au QWERTY sans crier gare et sans le signaler dans le coin en haut à droite. 
Autre chose qui n'est pas en rapport avec le matos, mais impossible de télécharger stuffit expander....


----------



## alex42 (28 Juillet 2006)

Voilà, j'ai acheté mon MacBook Black hier; A Osaka, chez Yodobashi Kamera pour ceux qui connaissent: en ce moment il y a -50% sur la RAM et j'avais pas mal de points sur ma carte de fidélité (mais je vais attendre d'être en France pour un achat chez MacWay pour la Ram !)

Après 2heures d'utilisation que dire de nouveau si ce n'est que je suis très satisfait de l'ensemble.

2 petites remarques par contre: en mode clavier japonais, il change sans cesse en passant du français AZERTY au QWERTY sans crier gare et sans le signaler dans le coin en haut à droite. 
Autre chose qui n'est pas en rapport avec le matos, mais impossible de télécharger stuffit expander....


----------



## alex42 (28 Juillet 2006)

Voilà, j'ai acheté mon MacBook Black hier; A Osaka, chez Yodobashi Kamera pour ceux qui connaissent: en ce moment il y a -50% sur la RAM et j'avais pas mal de points sur ma carte de fidélité (mais je vais attendre d'être en France pour un achat chez MacWay pour la Ram !)

Après 2heures d'utilisation que dire de nouveau si ce n'est que je suis très satisfait de l'ensemble.

2 petites remarques par contre: en mode clavier japonais, il change sans cesse en passant du français AZERTY au QWERTY sans crier gare et sans le signaler dans le coin en haut à droite. 
Autre chose qui n'est pas en rapport avec le matos, mais impossible de télécharger stuffit expander....


----------



## alex42 (28 Juillet 2006)

Il va ainsi &#234;tre temps de faire un r&#233;sum&#233; de la vie de mon iBook G3 600....
http://static.flickr.com/78/199505928_f696502f81.jpg?v=0

Et a priori il y a un probl&#232;me sur le forum.... D&#233;sol&#233; que mon message se soit affich&#233; 4 fois, qui peut me dire comment on peut les supprimer ?


----------



## Tarul (28 Juillet 2006)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> Il va ainsi être temps de faire un résumé de la vie de mon iBook G3 600....
> http://static.flickr.com/78/199505928_f696502f81.jpg?v=0
> 
> Et a priori il y a un problème sur le forum.... Désolé que mon message se soit affiché 4 fois, qui peut me dire comment on peut les supprimer ?




il faut appeler un super modo pour détruire les postes en doublon.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juillet 2006)

C'est le bug des 4 heures du matin  . Quand a moi , je me pose s&#233;rieusement la question acheter ou pas ?


----------



## tybalt02 (28 Juillet 2006)

C'est impératif ! J'ai reçu le mien il y a quelques jours et il est vraiment pas mal ! Bien mieux que mon ancien alu 15''


----------



## xao85 (28 Juillet 2006)

Ca faisait longtemps qu'on en avait pas vu un en noir! Même si ma préférence va pour le blanc, je le trouve assez beau!


----------



## alex42 (28 Juillet 2006)

Les modos ne sont toujours pas l&#224; ?

je peux vous dire que le mod&#232;le noir fait des envieux !
Autre chose, l&#224; o&#249; je l'ai achet&#233;, dans un grand centre commercial d&#233;di&#233; principalement &#224; l'informatique, ce sont des employ&#233;s d'Apple Japon qui s'occupe du coin Apple: vous imaginez des gars d'Apple &#224; la Fnac ??!
Et la petite dame m'a dit que le noir &#233;tait celui qui se vendait le mieux ici.


----------



## mak.972 (28 Juillet 2006)

Il est imperatif de savoir que que le Macbook est une pure bombes j'ai recu le mien aujourd'hui et j'en suis vraiment satisfait !!!


----------



## M@cni@c (29 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est le bug des 4 heures du matin  . Quand a moi , je me pose sérieusement la question acheter ou pas ?



Ho ne t'inquiéte pas StJohnPerse le plus difficile sera le choix de la couleur : perso je préfère le noir  (sobriété, finition, touché...)!!! :hein:

Mais en tous cas pour la RAM va chez MacWay = http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=5164

Je trouve leur prix terrible en rapport avec l'AS !!

Bref je cause je cause mais résultat jé toujours pas le mien... (pas 'core commandé)!
Car j'hésite moi aussi a attendre la révision du MacBook, avec pit' être des Intel Core 2 Duo, et Leopard... rrr p***** de révisions!! 

Cordialement


----------



## maximo78 (29 Juillet 2006)

mak 972, les photos les photos!! ^^


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

M@cni@c a dit:
			
		

> Ho ne t'inquiéte pas StJohnPerse le plus difficile sera le choix de la couleur : perso je préfère le noir  (sobriété, finition, touché...)!!! :hein:
> 
> Mais en tous cas pour la RAM va chez MacWay = http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=5164
> 
> ...




Déjà Léopard sort en 2007 . Ensuite Intel Core 2 Duo ca te servirait a quoi ?


----------



## Marvin_R (30 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Déjà Léopard sort en 2007 . Ensuite Intel Core 2 Duo ca te servirait a quoi ?



Exact pour Leopard. Et puis il y a de fortes chances pour que le Core 2 Duo aille d'abord dans le MBP et que le MB garde un moment le Core Duo, qui remplit plutôt bien son office.
Cela permettra à Apple de pouvoir différencier de nouveau sa gamme pro de sa gamme grand public. Ce qui serait plus logique que la situation actuelle.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Exact pour Leopard. Et puis il y a de fortes chances pour que le Core 2 Duo aille d'abord dans le MBP et que le MB garde un moment le Core Duo, qui remplit plutôt bien son office.
> Cela permettra à Apple de pouvoir différencier de nouveau sa gamme pro de sa gamme grand public. Ce qui serait plus logique que la situation actuelle.
> Mais ce n'est que mon avis.




Et voilà


----------



## M@cni@c (1 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà



C'est vrai tu as raison pour Leopard, mais en ce qui concerne le Core 2 Duo je crois que ce n'est pas le style d'Apple de changer sa gamme "pro" sans en changer la gamme "gd pulic" (cf: en 2005 avec l'iBook et le PowerBook).

A vrai dire seul l'avenir (pas trop loingtain kan même :sleep nous le dira!! 
Y aura du nouveau a la WWDC j'en suis sûr...

Cordialement 

PS= En ce qui concerne le Refurb du moment, est ce que les ipod "reconditionn
és" sont en fait neuf ou y a t-il des mauvaises suprises


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

M@cni@c a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai tu as raison pour Leopard, mais en ce qui concerne le Core 2 Duo je crois que ce n'est pas le style d'Apple de changer sa gamme "pro" sans en changer la gamme "gd pulic" (cf: en 2005 avec l'iBook et le PowerBook).
> 
> A vrai dire seul l'avenir (pas trop loingtain kan même :sleep nous le dira!!
> Y aura du nouveau a la WWDC j'en suis sûr...
> ...




Sauf que ca fera MacBook Pro ensuite MacBook


----------



## MacDoc (2 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

je ne suis pas vraiment novice dans le monde d'apple
j'ai longtemps tapoté des macs... en tout bien tout honneur bien sur, a mon labo, a la fac, a la bu, dans les apple expos, les fnac, les boutiques apple stores,... nonn je suuiiss pas accroo. 
Mais je n'en ai jamais eu un à moi, faute de moyens le plus souvent. 

Avec un peu de tenacite et surtout apres avoir tané ma mere des mois entiers
je suis enfin presque arrivé au bout de mes peines.
Je l'ai commandé sur l'apple store, mon joli bb, et voila je viens de recevoir la confirmation de ma commande:
"Nous sommes heureux de vous adresser cette confirmation de commande. Votre numéro de commande Web est le* W79*****6*. Conservez-le précieusement. Vous en aurez besoin pour toute demande concernant votre commande."

Macbook blanc 13,3 pouces
                 2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
                             1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
                             80GB Serial ATA drive
                             SuperDrive (DVD+/-RW/CD-RW)
                              Keyboard/Mac OS-F
                             Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

+ AppleCare
+ Adaptateur miniDVI-DVI
+ sac LeBag Be.ez (en promo)

*Qu'est qui vous à plus en lui ?*
simplement beau, la pureté des lignes, la finesse du touché... je vais dormir avec tiens!
enfin son prix est pas mal aussi, et son rapport poids/puissance/prix est je le pense imbattable
* Quel modèle ?*
le Macbook blanc... la robe blanche lui va si bien.
* Quand l'aurez-vous, avez-vous des nouvelles de lui ?*
bientot j'espere.... des nouvelles? j'ai beau lui envoye des mails, me repond pas, je vais me vexer a force... ou es tu mon bb???
Serieusement, date d'expedition estimée au 7 aout, date de livraison estimée au 16 aout. Ca va etre intenable.
ca veut dire quoi: "*Merge In Transit NL*"? il est au pays-bas?? si proche et si loin en meme temps??

Je tiens à remercier l'ensemble de cette communauté pour les conseils utiles, temoignages (quasi depressifs mais je vous comprends) et la solidarité dont elle fait preuve pour soutenir les  nouveaux Mac addicts.


----------



## SupaPictave (2 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> Serieusement, date d'expedition estimée au 7 aout, date de livraison estimée au 16 aout. Ca va etre intenable.



Sérieux??
J'ai passé la commande de mon Macbook Pro ce matin à 11h, la date estimée d'envoi est le 9 aout, pour une réception estimée le 14 :mouais:
Ca a l'air d'être n'importe quoi ces estimations 
Si ça peut te rassurer, en ce qui me concerne, la seul fois où j'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store, j'ai reçu ma commande avec 2 jours d'avance.

Bon courage dans l'attente de ton nouveau joujou!


----------



## MacDoc (2 Août 2006)

@SupaPictave &#233;ben voui la je suis etonn&#233; aussi... je viens d'avoir le vendeur qui m'a annonc&#233; les memes dates que ma commande sur mon compte apple. A croire que les camions qui livrent les macbook pro sont aussi plus rapides que ceux qui livrent les macbook.
En tout cas je ne vais pas gueuler au scandale si mon bb arrive plus tot... 2 jours tu dis... 2 jours de stress en moins... apple tient aussi a notre sant&#233;.

merci et courage a toi aussi!


----------



## HCl (2 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> ca veut dire quoi: "*Merge In Transit NL*"? il est au pays-bas?? si proche et si loin en meme temps??



Hello,

Bienvenue au club !

Merge in transit : les élements constituants ta commande (macbook + accessoires) ne proviennent pas du même endroit, ils seront donc "fusionnés" durant le transit

En fait, ton Macbook va patir de l'usine en Chine (ou autre pays de ce type)
Et en hollande, chez le prestataire logistique d'apple (flextronics si je me souviens bien et si ça n'a pas changé), un envoi "unique" (dans le sens de l'expedition) sera préparé, composé de ton macbook chinois et des accessoires, stockés chez ce prestataire


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2006)

Comment j'ai envie de le commander


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Comment j'ai envie de le commander


 

C'est ici que ca se passe


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2006)

Non Bnp


----------



## Tarul (2 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici que ca se passe


comment t'es sadique de tenter les gens comme ça


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> comment t'es sadique de tenter les gens comme ça


 
Oooooo il en a tellement envie faut qu'il le fasse il en bave........


----------



## MacDoc (2 Août 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Bienvenue au club !
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton accueil et ces precisions! 
Y'a pas l'adresse exacte que moi aussi je converge vers le lieu de rendez-vous
faudrait pas qu'il manque quelquechose... et pis quel gain de temps ce serait
j'aimerais tellement accueillir mon bb a sa descente d'avion... pourvu qu'il n'y ait pas de soucis en chine.


----------



## ficelle (2 Août 2006)

j'ai revendu le mien ce midi... mon alu 12 m'a eu aux sentiments ! 

bon maintenant, va falloir que j'explique à ma fille que c'est fini "la machine à grimace"


----------



## MacDoc (2 Août 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bon maintenant, va falloir que j'explique à ma fille que c'est fini "la machine à grimace"



honte à toi, tu vas briser le coeur de ta tite fille... 
quoique une webcam sur ton alu 12" et le tour est joué 
sauf que sans photobooth c'est moins evident de faire de jolies grimaces
va falloir te surpasser


----------



## samoussa (2 Août 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai revendu le mien ce midi... mon alu 12 m'a eu aux sentiments !
> 
> bon maintenant, va falloir que j'explique à ma fille que c'est fini "la machine à grimace"


bah pourquoi?


----------



## xao85 (3 Août 2006)

Why????


----------



## alex42 (4 Août 2006)

Une semaine tout juste que j'ai mon MacBook noir, tout se passe bien pour l'instant.

J'ai tout de même noté 2 ou 3 plantages:
-Une fois lors de l'utilisation de Front Row, bloquage répété sur iTunes.
-Hier, mon mac n'écrivait plus que des chiffres. Je mets ça sur le compte de son clavier japonais qui ne voulait pas écrire français.
-Un jour, l'écran s'est mis à clignoter comme s'il ne voulait pas s'arrêter de relancer le finder.

Tous ces petits soucis ne m'ont pas tellement inquiétés. Un redémarrage et tout est redevenu normal.

Globalement, c'est de la bombe, mais j'attends avec impatience de le nourrir avec 2 GO de RAM !


----------



## Tarul (4 Août 2006)

perso après un mois d'utilisation j'ai eut :

frontrow qui plantait, les derniere mise à jour ont réglé ça.

des plantages aléatoire de safarie.(au moins 5 ce mois-ci)
et a l'instant mail m'a fait le coups aussi.

le système n'a gelé qu'une fois parce que je l'ai trop poussé. 
mais mon imac plante moins que mon windows et surtout est plus agréable a utiliser. et au file des mise à jour il s'améliore.


----------



## MacDoc (4 Août 2006)

quelques nouvelles a propos de ma commande
ca y est je viens de recevoir a l'instant une confirmation que ma commande &#233;tait expedi&#233; 
"Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'exp&#233;dition concernant votre commande sur l'Apple Store. Votre commande a &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233;e et vous sera livr&#233;e &#224; l'adresse que vous nous avez indiqu&#233;. Veuillez conserver cet e-mail car il contient votre num&#233;ro de commande *W79*****6* et le num&#233;ro d'exp&#233;dition.
           Vous devriez recevoir votre commande d'ici le *15.08.2006*."


avec 3 jours d'avance sur la date estim&#233;e... c'est de bonne augure pour la livraison
qui je l'espere aura lieu au plus vite, peut etre le 12/13 en toute logique. 
vite quelqu'un.. je me sens defaillir


----------



## MacDoc (4 Août 2006)

pour mon macbook c'est  Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r. qui s'en charge
et pour le reste c'est Flextronics Logistics B.V.
mais toujours pas de tnt &#224; l'horizon...... ouiiinnnnn!!!!


----------



## SupaPictave (4 Août 2006)

Tient c'est marrant ça. Moi y'a juste marqué que ça été pris en charge par UPS et que c'est "In Transit to Customer".

Ca voudrait dire que ma commande est partie complète de Chine et qu'elle fait un trajet direct à chez moi sans passer par les Pays-Bas?


----------



## MacDoc (4 Août 2006)

Sur le suivi de ma commande en ligne, j'ai ces infos:

- pour le sac LeBag, APC et l'adaptateur DVI
exp: Flextronics Logistics B.V.
date estimée de livraison: 14 aout

- pour le macbook 
exp: Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.
date estimée de livraison: 15 aout

Estimated Delivery Date13 Aug 2006 (Subject to change) Current Delivery StatusIn Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule04 Aug 2006
vu que j'ai choisi d'attendre que tout soit la pour etre livrée, je pense qu'ils vont me faire un gros carton avec le macbook par dessus, tout emballé au pays bas puis pour la livraison vers la france ca devrait etre tnt comme pour les autres, non?
ah moins que ca n'est changé, la date de livraison a mon domicile est prevu aussi pour le 15 aout, qui est chargé de me livrer mon tit bb?
raaahhh... mais 10 jours ca va etre long a attendre


----------



## MacDoc (4 Août 2006)

j'ai bien une reference pour ma commande, une reference pour la livraison, mais toujours pas de numero de tracking... a ceux qui ont deja commandé, combien de temps avez vous attnedu avant d'en recevoir un?


----------



## MacDoc (4 Août 2006)

ok je crois avoir compris:
la reference de livraison que apple/Kuehne+Nagel donne commence par 80
et fait 10 chiffres
je les ai rentré sur le site suivant
http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/index.php
comme pas mal d'entres vous et pour l'instant rien a propos de l'acheminement de ma commande par KN.
Si les mises a jour sont toujours aussi foireuses, il sera deja arrivé chez moi qu'ils indiqueront toujours que le macbook est encore en chine.
Je vais rester zen... mais pourvu que les mises a jour du tracker ne se fasse pas au compte gouttes, siouplait faites un effort.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Août 2006)

Le mien , je le commande mi ao&#251;t :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2006)

et bien enfin.............................moi le mien j'attends encor un peu       

en fait j'attends que frodon crie héhéhéhéhé vous savez quoi il n'y a plus de probleme de whine ni de mooooo sur le macbook


----------



## MacDoc (6 Août 2006)

voila premieres nouvelles du tracking 2 jours apres notification d'expedition:
mon tit bb est sur le depart, il va prendre l'avion depuis shangai mais bizarre c'est flextronics qui semble s'occuper du rappatriement et pas KN...

Delivery note   | Line | Purchase Order   | Box Cnt   | Part Id   | Qty | Date Actual Status | Code Actual Status | 
Status Description   | Shipping Point | ETA 

Flextronics Logistics B.V., Venray, NL 

80******** | 000060  | W79*****6/35*******1 | 1 | Z0D5 | 1 |

06 aug 06 |   32 05   | Flight Booked   | Asus Alpha,   | Shanghai | 14 aug 06  
 04 aug 06 | 30 63 | handover at supplier   | Asus Alpha,   | Shanghai   | 14 aug 06 
 04 aug 06 | 00 04 | Picking confirmed, EDI received   | Asus Alpha,   | Shanghai 
 04 aug 06 | 30 64 | Departed from source   | Asus Alpha,   | Shanghai | 10 aug 06 
 04 aug 06 | 30 61 | Consignment Booking received from supplier | Asus Alpha,   | Shanghai   | 14 aug 06

bientot l'europe... bientot entre mes bras


----------



## SupaPictave (6 Août 2006)

'tain, il est vachement chiadé ce tracker là :mouais:

Moi je sais juste que mon ordi est arrivé aux Pays Bas, et que l'arrivée a été avancée (encore  ) au mardi 8. J'ai pas toutes les infos minutes par minutes avec limite le nom du bonhomme qui a le colis entre ses mains à l'heure H.

Pour info ma commande passe par UPS (qualitay!), et y'a 4 colis distincts (?!).

Je suppute d'ailleurs que mon MBP ne soit pas parti de Chine, mais directement des Pays Bas, parce qu'entre la confirmation de ma commande et la notification d'expédition y'a à peine 12h. Ca m'étonnerait qu'il ait été frais démoulé de l'usine...


----------



## Antoine76 (7 Août 2006)

Hello &#224; tous !

Voil&#224;, avec l'arriv&#233;e des MBP &#224; env 1500 &#8364; sur le refurb, j'aurais voulu savoir &#224; quoi doit-on s'attendre en commandant une machine sur celui-ci. Apple nous promet une machine en parfait &#233;tat de fonctionnement, mais qu'en est-il vraiment ? L'un de vous a-t-il eu son MB ou MBP sur le refurb ??

Merci bcp


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> et bien enfin.............................moi le mien j'attends encor un peu
> 
> en fait j'attends que frodon crie héhéhéhéhé vous savez quoi il n'y a plus de probleme de whine ni de mooooo sur le macbook


perso les macbooks n'int jamais "whiné" et le mooo je ne l'ai eu que sur le premier, plus jamais par la suite.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

Oui mais bon tu as eu d'autre problèmes;..........et 4 macbook


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

C'est pas gentil pour Samoussa!!!!!! Lui c'est un fan de macbook, tu peux pas comprendre!  
Il fait un étude sur les différents problèmes qu'on peut rencontrer avec les macbook!


----------



## MacDoc (7 Août 2006)

petite mise a jour... il a enfin decollé de shangai et c'est bien KN le transporteur 

07 aug 06 32 55 flight departed Asus Alpha, Shanghai 10 aug 06  
 06 aug 06 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai

si je me fis aux pronostics, je dois compter environ 7 jours avant qu'il arrive au seuil de ma porte... si le vent se met a souffler dans le bon sens il peut gagner un jour on sait jamais


----------



## MacDoc (7 Août 2006)

samoussa, tu as du enduré 4 fois la meme attente.... comment tu as fait?
t'as du creusé une tranchée a force de faire les 100 pas


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2006)

Tu l'as pris avec l'offre bnp ?????


----------



## MacDoc (8 Août 2006)

ben non malheureusement je suis passe a cote de cette offre
la BNP ne limite pas son offre aux 16-24 ans d'apres ce que j'ai pu comprendre... mais trop tard 
m'enfin vue que j'ai trouve du boulot a la rentree prochaine c'est un moindre mal
ce tit macbook me sera bien utile... en plus a mon boulot ils m'ont meme propose l'achat d'un portable. J'ose pas leur dire que j'en ai deja commande un, j'aurais ptet un 2eme macbook qui sait :rateau:
enfin on peut toujours reve....


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

voila il est arrive de son periple en avion... il est au pays bas, pres pour le depart vers chez moi... :rateau:


09 aug 06 86 14 booking slot obtained Asus Alpha, Shanghai 10 aug 06        
 09 aug 06 30 10 departed direct NLAMS07 10 aug 06 
 09 aug 06 40 69 accept scanned at EDC NLAMS07 10 aug 06
07 aug 06 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 10 aug 06

3 jours de vol, et plus que quelques km et je vous confie mes impressions sur le bb


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

J'ai pas compris , tu as achete un MacBook ou pas ?


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris , tu as achete un MacBook ou pas ?


Les 9 derniers posts de MacDoc sur cette page sont pourtant clairs... :mouais: 

Pas bien réveillé, ce matin ?  :sleep:


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris , tu as achete un MacBook ou pas ?



oui StJohnPerse, je n'ai pas fait machine arriere. 
Et je l'attends avec impatience :love:


----------



## CMShadow (10 Août 2006)

J'ai commandé mon Macbook+ipod vidéo 30 black hier :rateau: 
J'ai payé par virement, mon virement a été fait hier, débité de mon compte cette nuit...
Vous pensez que la commande pourra être lancée quand ?


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé mon Macbook+ipod vidéo 30 black hier :rateau:
> J'ai payé par virement, mon virement a été fait hier, débité de mon compte cette nuit...
> Vous pensez que la commande pourra être lancée quand ?



A mon tour, je te souhaite la bienvenue parmi les possesseurs de macbook
ou futurs possesseurs, ce serait plus juste, j'attends toujours le mien :love:

en plus, je t'envie d'avoir pu profite de cette offre avec l'ipod nano: moi je suis plus etudiant ... en tout cas felicitations c'est une super offre. 

En resume, entre la confirmation de la commande et l'avis d'expedition j'ai attendu 2 jours. 

Ensuite, c'est une longue attente, relativement variable selon les acheteurs, tu iras consulter souvent les nouvelles du tracker pour suivre a la trace ton beau bb.
D'ailleurs, dans la notification d'expedition tu trouveras le tracker: numero commencant par 80 et faisant 10 chiffres. Mais il te faudra attendre bien 24 heures avant d'obtenir les premieres nouvelles.

Mais j'ai vu que ca prenait rarement plus de 2 semaines et generalement la commande est livree meme avant la date indiquee. Mais tout depend de la commande, si elle a ete customise ou pas, des accessoires en plus c'est donc de l'attente en plus.

Bon courage dans ton attente!


----------



## CMShadow (10 Août 2006)

En plus, j'ai fait un biz avec ma copine pour qu'elle me rachète mon photo 20go (actuellement en sav pour changement de dd), donc le vidéo me coute presque rien 
Merci pour tes infos 
Et entre l'info de virement de mon compte et la confirmation ? cuanto tiempo ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

Vivement le 25 ao&#251;t :love:


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> En plus, j'ai fait un biz avec ma copine pour qu'elle me rachète mon photo 20go (actuellement en sav pour changement de dd), donc le vidéo me coute presque rien
> Merci pour tes infos
> Et entre l'info de virement de mon compte et la confirmation ? cuanto tiempo ?



Roooo tu lui offres même pas!


----------



## S2P (10 Août 2006)

Salut, 

Tout ça me semble un peu long vous concernant!

J'ai commandé un MacBook le Lundi 7 Aout, expédié le lendemain, et reçu ce matin (arrivé par colissimo hier mais j'étais pas présent...). Soit 3 jours d'attente.  

Merci Fn.c.com!


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Et entre l'info de virement de mon compte et la confirmation ? cuanto tiempo ?



je crois bien que 24-48 heures c'est le delai pour le traitement de la commande.
pour ma part, ca ete rapide, moins de 24 heures plus tard je recevais le mail de confirmation... l'argent avait ete vire, verification faite, et c'etait parti mon kiki 




			
				S2P a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Tout ça me semble un peu long vous concernant!
> 
> ...



ah oui mais forcement tu n'as pas fait de customisation en passant par la fnac,
ils ne proposent que les versions non customisées qui sont en stock a la "fn*c" et en europe (UK, NL), donc forcement ca reduit les delais. Et pas mal de stress en moins je te l'accorde... 

En tout cas bravo pour ton achat, et bienvenue parmi nous!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

On fait ce qu'on peut . Quoi que je pourrai l'avoir a pr&#233;sent mais je prefere savourer le labeur


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vivement le 25 août :love:



alors ca y est tu en as commandé un?? 
offre BNP?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> alors ca y est tu en as commandé un??
> offre BNP?




Oui mais je le commande soit le 25 août soit le 28-29 août


----------



## S2P (10 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> ah oui mais forcement tu n'as pas fait de customisation en passant par la fnac,
> ils ne proposent que les versions non customisées qui sont en stock a la "fn*c" et en europe (UK, NL), donc forcement ca reduit les delais. Et pas mal de stress en moins je te l'accorde...
> 
> En tout cas bravo pour ton achat, et bienvenue parmi nous!



Je n'y avais pas pensé!
Merci pour ton accueil!

D'ailleurs, c'est vrai que je le customiserais bien ce MacBook, j'ai commandé une barette de 1Go de Ram, et je lui changerai bien son DD un peu léger à mon goût...
Vous connaissez les modèles et tarifs?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

Prends un Raptor


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je le commande soit le 25 ao&#251;t soit le 28-29 ao&#251;t


je te garde aux chauds mes felicitations et tous mes voeux de bonheur alors.... ca sera jete de confettis lorsque tu passeras ta commande


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

S2P a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y avais pas pensé!
> Merci pour ton accueil!
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est vrai que je le customiserais bien ce MacBook, j'ai commandé une barette de 1Go de Ram, et je lui changerai bien son DD un peu léger à mon goût...
> Vous connaissez les modèles et tarifs?



bin moi j'avais en vu un hitachi Travelstar 7K100 en SATA, il est a environ 180 roros
pour le modele 100 Go qui tourne a 7200 tr/min.

mais je sais pas si je vais pas choisir un 80 Go  a 150 roros tout depend de mes moyens en fait, j'ai planifie cet achat pour dans quelques mois.

tout ca parce que je voulais attendre que le marche propose des boitiers externes SATA 2,5 pouces usb/firewire, ce qui est pas encore le cas: y'en a qu'en usb.

macway, m'a annoce qu'il devrait en proposer bientot (a moyen terme).
une fois disponible ca te permet de recycler le dd d'origine dans le boitier
et hop t'as une grosse biscotte pour tout stocker, sauvegarder,...


----------



## S2P (10 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Prends un Raptor



Et ça s'achète où?


----------



## grunge03 (10 Août 2006)

Bonjours tout le monde !
Je viens de m'acheter mon macbook 1.83 ghz à l'instant !
J'ai hate de le recevoir !!
voilou voilou


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Août 2006)

grunge03 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours tout le monde !
> Je viens de m'acheter mon macbook 1.83 ghz à l'instant !
> J'ai hate de le recevoir !!
> voilou voilou


 
félicitations !! nous te souhaitons plein de bonheur avec ton futur BB :love:


----------



## CMShadow (10 Août 2006)

Dans la description, ma banquière a mis
"Bibit numeroderef COMMANDE numerodecommande"
Ca suffit comme infos, hein ?


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

c'est quoi cette blague??!!?? :mouais:  :mouais:
ya un blem avec ta banquiere....


----------



## CMShadow (10 Août 2006)

Non mais elle a remplacé les "numeroderef" et "numerodecommande" par les vrais chiffres hein


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

ok j'avais pas saisi :rose:... il ne te reste plus qu'a attendre la confirmation, 

elle devrait pas tarder, mais faudrait qu'il se bouge ya l'assomption qui se pointe


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> ok j'avais pas saisi :rose:... il ne te reste plus qu'a attendre la confirmation,
> 
> elle devrait pas tarder, mais faudrait qu'il se bouge ya l'assomption qui se pointe



Je déteste les jours fériés pour les livraisons!


----------



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste les jours fériés pour les livraisons!



+1 
je crois pourtant que je vais devoir me faire a l'idee que mon macbook arrivera apres
l'assomption, je doute qu'ils mettent le turbo d'ici la


----------



## MacDoc (11 Août 2006)

je voulais apporter des precisions sur flextronics:

sur le site apple, la mise a jour du suivi de ma commande a fait apparaitre

un nouveau tracker en plus du tracker de reference de ma commande

avec l'indication FLEX POSTAL & HUB NL pour le transporteur charge de prendre le relais 
de ma commande.

Pour ceux qui comme moi, voient leur commande confiee a flextronics, vous pouvez avoir les informations li&#233;es au tracker, en allant sur ce site:
https://www.iec-logistics.com/apps/tracktrace/trk_tracking.asp

ensuite faut accepter le certificat, 

puis 
1- vous selectionnez: Europe
2- copier/coller le tracker fournit par FLEX sur le site apple
3- tapez APP pour les initiales de l'entreprise: ici c'est apple vous l'aurez compris

et si j'ai un dernier conseil a vous donner c'est de consulter la page avec IE
ca plante irremediablement avec firefox 

et les nouvelles du tracker apparaissent dans un joli tableau.

Pour ma part, les differentes parties de ma commande ont ete rassembl&#233;es, 

on n'a meme acces au poids de son joli paquet: moi le bb et ses accesoires pesent 3,27  kg  :love: 

donc maintenant  j'ai plus qu'a esperer que ca  me soit livre au plus vite... par qui je sais pas

et d'ailleurs ca m'est un peu egal tant que tout arrive en bon etat. 

Il est temps pour moi d'aller me pieuter 

Bonne nuit a tous


----------



## CMShadow (11 Août 2006)

Ca y est, le virement a &#233;t&#233; pris en compte : commande en attente d'expedition :love:
Mais j'&#233;viterai quand m&#234;me &#224; l'avenir de commander par virement, c'est quand m&#234;me dangereux sur ce genre de sommes... genre moi, j'aurais pas rappell&#233; &#224; ma banque pour v&#233;rifier, ben j'aurais eu un virement de 1500&#8364; fait sans les numeros de r&#233;f&#233;rence et de commande :s


----------



## MacDoc (11 Août 2006)

Heureux d'apprendre que ta commande a ete validee 

pour les paiements via le net, c'est sur je le fairais pas systematiquement mais avec apple

tout se passe de maniere securisee, enfin ils te le garantissent comme sur d'autres sites

heureusement que ya des organismes de controles independants.


En tout cas, je peux te dire bienvenue au club des clients apple anonymes 

cr&#233;&#233; pour permettre un soutien moral suivi dans l'attente que leur bb ch&#233;ri arrive :love:

et meme apres d'ailleurs lol 

on a tous besoin de se serrer les coudes... quel stress cette attente!!


----------



## MacDoc (11 Août 2006)

nouvelles fraiches

dans la course de relais, j'ai pu suivre les differents transporteurs en charge de ma commande:

1- Kuhne et Nagel: transport par avion du MB depuis la chine vers l'europe (NL)
2- Flextronics: transport je sais pas mais en charge de faire le joli paquet cadeau ca c'est sur

et bizarrement c'est de nouveau Kuhne et Nagel qui recupere le relais... enfin je veux dire mon paquet: la mise a jour sur le site d'apple sur le suivi de ma commande m'indique le nouveau tracker depuis ce midi

mais sur le site de tracking de Kuhne et Nagel ici
on rentre le tracker et on selectionne "KN shipment code"
mais toujours pas de nouvelles disponibles... trop tot ptet

enfin, voila mon MB se ballade, fait du tourisme... et moi je me morfonds en l'attendant, je pleure,....


----------



## MacDoc (11 Août 2006)

bon je sais pas ce que font KN et FLEX mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils jouent au ping pong avec mon bb... c'est pas un jouet 

maintenant c'est de nouveau FLEX sur le site de suivi de commande apple, en plus c'est l'ancien tracker

sur apecode, je vois que la reference livraison me precise que le camion est bien arrive
oui... mais lequel celui de KN? parce que maintenant c'est FLEX, je sais plus... 

en plus, le site de tracking de FLEX semble m'indiquer une reference tracker tnt
mais une fois sur tnt, le tracker ne donne aucune info :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (11 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> bon je sais pas ce que font KN et FLEX mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils jouent au ping pong avec mon bb... c'est pas un jouet


 
Qui gagne? :rateau: 

pour le traker tnt, ben perso j'ai jamais réussi a en avoir un qui marche


----------



## MacDoc (11 Août 2006)

bin aucun des 2 

ils viennent de se faire chiper le bb par tnt... apple vient de mettre a jour le tracker

mais toujours pas d'infos sur leur site: declencher le plan epervier pour enlevement de 

macbook!!!! t'en fait pas mon bb ils te feront aucun mal 

En plus, apple vient de repousser la date estimee de livraison au 17 aout 

tout ca a cause de l'assomption j'en suis sur... vive les jours feries! 

dommage qu'un macbook ca soit pas livre aussi avec un v10 diesel... rapide, 

economique, non?


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste les jours fériés pour les livraisons!




Non c trop bien les jours féries


----------



## MacDoc (11 Août 2006)

AY&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; 

le site TNT vient de cracher le morceau: ici
1- il suffit de copier/coller le tracker donne par apple (numero a 9 chiffres)
2- et selectionner "Bon de transport"

et la le bb il s'est fait ramasser aujourdh'ui... 

Date Heure Lieu Statut 
11 ao&#251;t 2006  18:15  Arnhem Hub  Consignment Received At Transit Point  
11 ao&#251;t 2006  18:14  Arnhem Hub  Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 

mais toujours pas de date de livraison probable mis a part celle donnee par apple
plus que quelques jours a tenir....


----------



## Marvin_R (11 Août 2006)

Le mien était resté qu'une nuit à Arnhem.
Je me connecte innocemment le lendemain matin vers 9h pour voir où il était : je vois "en train d'être livré" ! Je croyais attendre encore 1 ou 2 jours.
10minutes après il était là : le bonheur. :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Août 2006)

Vivement que je le commande mon MacBook . Mon mac actuel ne fait que des &#233;crans fig&#233;s sauf le curseur de la souris


----------



## MacEskis (11 Août 2006)

Bin, nous on en a déjà deux, un chacun et demain on va en recommander deux, un pour nos mères respectives    On espère tomber sur les mêmes machines exemptes de tous défauts.


----------



## MacDoc (11 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Le mien était resté qu'une nuit à Arnhem.
> Je me connecte innocemment le lendemain matin vers 9h pour voir où il était : je vois "en train d'être livré" ! Je croyais attendre encore 1 ou 2 jours.
> 10minutes après il était là : le bonheur. :love:



ooohlalalalalala mais je vais pas reussir a fermer l'oeil cette nuit moi avec ce que tu m'apprends 

raaaa me donner autant d'espoir :rateau: .... faut pas jouer avec mes nerfs 

chui a 2 doigts de faire une crise d'anevrisme 

mais qu'est ce que ca serait bien qu'il soit la demain.... comme tu dis le bonheur :love:

me tarde de croquer la "pomme"


----------



## Kant1 (11 Août 2006)

MacBook commande hier sur le refurbished store US, 949$, il a ete envoye aujourd'hui (alors que c'etait marque 10 business days) je le recois lundi selon fedex  

J'espere que j'aurais pas de mauvaises surprises, mais bon a ce prix la si ca fonctionne correctement jvais pas me plaindre  

Je vous tiens au courant en attendant jvais regarder sur le forum si y'a des commentaires sur les produits reconditionnes.


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2006)

Kant1 a dit:
			
		

> MacBook commande hier sur le refurbished store US, 949$, il a ete envoye aujourd'hui (alors que c'etait marque 10 business days) je le recois lundi selon fedex
> 
> J'espere que j'aurais pas de mauvaises surprises, mais bon a ce prix la si ca fonctionne correctement jvais pas me plaindre
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant en attendant jvais regarder sur le forum si y'a des commentaires sur les produits reconditionnes.


ce type est mytho; Parrait qu'on l'a vu acheter un acer au carrefour de melun sud :mouais:


----------



## MacDoc (12 Août 2006)

c'est dommage que le refurb en france soit pas aussi fourni que celui des states 

j'en bave tellement ya de bonnes affaires :rateau:

est ce que ya des gens qui campent toute la journee sur le refurb de l'apple store france? 

ca part comme des ptits pains ... c'est à celui qui clique le plus vite! 

comme quoi ca sert une bonne souris et une bonne connection... et un bon compte en

banque


----------



## Marvin_R (12 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> raaaa me donner autant d'espoir :rateau: .... faut pas jouer avec mes nerfs
> chui a 2 doigts de faire une crise d'anevrisme
> mais qu'est ce que ca serait bien qu'il soit la demain.... comme tu dis le bonheur :love:



C'est dommage, je crois qu'ils livrent pas le samedi. Alors ce sera lundi... ou alors faudra attendre mercredi. Que 5 jours à attendre ! 




Mais non, je suis pas sadique. Ou alors un tout petit peu.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Mercredi ou jeudi ... 80 % des fran&#231;ais font le pont alors les entreprises ca doit &#234;tre identiques ...


----------



## CMShadow (12 Août 2006)

Très bonne surprise de mon coté  Apple m'a envoyé ma confirmation de commande hier avec une expedition prévue pour le 16, et ça a été expedié cette nuit :love: 
Un truc un peu con cependant, c'est qu'ils expedient mon ipod et mon macbook séparément... donc livraison à 2 jours differents, sympa quand on bosse :x


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

S&#233;rieusement vivement que je le commande ce MacBook  . 5 redemarrages du mac ce matin


----------



## grunge03 (12 Août 2006)

Je viens aussi de voir que mon colis etait envoyé et le meme constat l'ipod dans un colis et le macbook dans un autre il aurait pu le mettre dans le meme !
Par contre la livraison est prévu vers le 21


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement vivement que je le commande ce MacBook  . 5 redemarrages du mac ce matin



Dès que taura ton macbook, fais lui un grand ménage quand même! Voir même un reset complet!


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Dès que taura ton macbook, fais lui un grand ménage quand même! Voir même un reset complet!




T'inquètes , je recupere tout ce qu'il y a d'important sur mon disque et après grand ménage :rose:


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2006)

grunge03 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens aussi de voir que mon colis etait envoyé et le meme constat l'ipod dans un colis et le macbook dans un autre il aurait pu le mettre dans le meme !
> Par contre la livraison est prévu vers le 21



L'émotion que ça va etre à la reception!  
Le carton qui contiet le macbook est minuscule et le carton qui emballe le tt également(quant tnt me la donné javais du mal à croire que CT le macbook! )


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> T'inquètes , je recupere tout ce qu'il y a d'important sur mon disque et après grand ménage :rose:



Yes parceque l'emac C quand même une bonne bete, je laime bien moi! :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Yes parceque l'emac C quand même une bonne bete, je laime bien moi! :love:




Sauf que là . Tous les midis , je suis sur un MacBook et j'ai pris l'habitude de scroller avec le trackpad et j'ai pas ca sur l'eMac


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que là . Tous les midis , je suis sur un MacBook et j'ai pris l'habitude de scroller avec le trackpad et j'ai pas ca sur l'eMac



Yes moi jarrive plus à me passer du trackpad avec le deuxième clic, et le scrollement avec les deux doigts! 
Sur nimporte quel ordi portable jle fais machinalement et jme rend compte quaprès que ce nest pas mon macbook!


----------



## MacDoc (12 Août 2006)

bon j'ai pas veille toute la nuit, j'ai fait de savants calculs en estimant la force du vent , les bouchons potentiels et la 2eme journee de championnat de foot....
tout ca pour savoir si j'avais des chances de l' avoir ce matin, bin je dirais qu'elles etaient plutot nulles vu les indications du tracker hier dans la nuit

 et ce matin au reveil j'ai vu que tnt avait mis a jour le tracker:

12 ao&#251;t 2006 08:53 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
12 ao&#251;t 2006 06:44 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
12 ao&#251;t 2006 05:26 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
11 ao&#251;t 2006 22:47 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
11 ao&#251;t 2006 19:00 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
11 ao&#251;t 2006 18:15 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
11 ao&#251;t 2006 18:14 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 

ehhh oui il est enfin en france , et si tout se passe bien il sera du cote de bordeaux ou toulouse
des demain matin meme si c'est dimanche: mon bb va pouvoir souffler un peu de son long periple.

Et comme je tiens plus en place, je suis alle voir sur le site de tnt pour savoir s'il comptait faire le pont du 15 aout: c'est ici

je crois que la semaine va peut etre bien commence


----------



## MacDoc (12 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Tr&#232;s bonne surprise de mon cot&#233;  Apple m'a envoy&#233; ma confirmation de commande hier avec une expedition pr&#233;vue pour le 16, et &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; expedi&#233; cette nuit :love:
> Un truc un peu con cependant, c'est qu'ils expedient mon ipod et mon macbook s&#233;par&#233;ment... donc livraison &#224; 2 jours differents, sympa quand on bosse :x





			
				grunge03 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens aussi de voir que mon colis etait envoy&#233; et le meme constat l'ipod dans un colis et le macbook dans un autre il aurait pu le mettre dans le meme !
> Par contre la livraison est pr&#233;vu vers le 21


vous aviez demande a ce qu'on envoie vos commandes separees?

moi, sans meme demander, apple m'a confirme ne livrer que lorsque tout serait la
mais d'apres ce que j'ai compris ca peut prendre parfois beaucoup de temps.

Parfois ca peut etre un avantage des envois separes, parce que si une commande a un delai plus long que les autres... ca vous fait attendre un produit alors que vous pourriez  deja profiter des autres. Faut dire que dans ce cas je prefererais recevoir le MB d'abord, ca m'aiderait a attendre le reste plus facilement... 

en tout cas bon courage dans votre attente


----------



## Marvin_R (12 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> 12 août 2006 08:53 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 12 août 2006 06:44 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 12 août 2006 05:26 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point



C'est ça d'habiter pas loin de Garonor, ils livrent le paquet dans la foulée.
Il faut bien qu'il y ait quelques avantages.


----------



## Kant1 (12 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ce type est mytho; Parrait qu'on l'a vu acheter un acer au carrefour de melun sud :mouais:


Lol pkoi tu dis ca a chaque fois mdr 

*Aug 11, 2006*         4:23 PM       *Arrived at FedEx location                *                             INDIANAPOLIS, IN        

      8:34 AM       Departed FedEx location                             OAKLAND, CA        

      7:40 AM       In transit                             OAKLAND, CA        

1:50 AM       Arrived at FedEx location                             OAKLAND, CA        


*Aug 10, 2006*         9:35 PM       Left origin                             RANCHO CORDOVA, CA        

7:43 PM       Picked up                             RANCHO CORDOVA, CA        

      4:20 PM       Package data transmitted to FedEx                      


Je suis a 5h de route d'indianapolis, donc lundi sur


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> vous aviez demande a ce qu'on envoie vos commandes separees?



Non, moi j'ai reçu 4 colis, dont 3 qui devaient peser moins de 500gr 
Voir les photos de la réception de mon MBP pour comprendre :rateau: 

J'ai été étonné qu'ils ne réunissent pas tout dans un seul gros colis... Mais bon.


----------



## MacDoc (12 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça d'habiter pas loin de Garonor, ils livrent le paquet dans la foulée.
> Il faut bien qu'il y ait quelques avantages.



ahh behh oui la sur le coup la je t'envie de pas etre aussi pres 

mais il me l'aurait propose je serais alle le chercher sur place  

demain je serais fixé, s'ils ont bien voulu l'envoyer aujourd'hui sur toulouse/bordeaux

alors j'ai de forte chances de l'avoir lundi dans la journee...  :rateau:

c'est tout ce que je souhaite


----------



## MacDoc (12 Août 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi j'ai reçu 4 colis, dont 3 qui devaient peser moins de 500gr
> Voir les photos de la réception de mon MBP pour comprendre :rateau:
> 
> J'ai été étonné qu'ils ne réunissent pas tout dans un seul gros colis... Mais bon.


waouuahhh je viens de yeuter tes photos, elles sont superbes!! :rateau:

en plus j'aime bien ta souris et ces lumieres bleues... bien assortie au MBP

en tout cas, ca ete noel pour toi   

et puis c'est agreable d'avoir pleins de paquets cadeaux a ouvrir 

EDIT: petit HS mais je voudrais tellement savoir, je vois que tu as la tucano second skin microfiber, tu la trouves comment? t'en es content? j'hesite encore a me l'acheter...

PS: faudrait que j'arrive a choper l'APN de mon oncle pour vous faire des photos de mon bb


----------



## grunge03 (12 Août 2006)

Non moi au début tout devait etre envoyé dans un meme colis le 15 puis ce matin j'ai recu un email me disant que les colis etait envoyé avec Flextronics pour l'ipod et Kuhne pour le mac surement que Kuhne fait plus attention au produit :rateau:


----------



## sandrine91 (13 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que là . Tous les midis , je suis sur un MacBook et j'ai pris l'habitude de scroller avec le trackpad et j'ai pas ca sur l'eMac


 
tu sais Stjohnperse tu devrais demander à la fnac s'ils ne peuvent pas te le prêter aussi la nuit -tu pourrais le caliner-.....:love: 
allez je me moque de toi, mais c'est une moquerie très gentille;....patience tu vas le posséder ce macbook !


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Août 2006)

Rah : 

" Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; sandrine91."


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai préparé mon bureau et mon lit pour le macbook, j'attends de le commander et je passerai le reste de mes nuits avec lui ..............oups je vais me faire engeuler par ma copine.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai préparé mon bureau et mon lit pour le macbook, j'attends de le commander et je passerai le reste de mes nuits avec lui ..............oups je vais me faire engeuler par ma copine.....




Tu l'as commande ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Août 2006)

Je pense que ca va se faire mercredi, jeudi prochain   mais sur l'apple store avec le 1,83GHz et 80 de disque dur  

Et toi toujours pas ??

On va bientot etre les deux seuls a en parler le plus et a en avoir le moins  
(pour ceux qui dorment encore c'était du MacCain)


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Août 2006)

Moi comme je le dis . Je pourrai d&#233;j&#224; l'avoir mais je veux finir mon travail d'&#233;t&#233; pour profiter au maximum apr&#232;s !!!


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Août 2006)

I understand, moi j'attends rien en fait    mais j'attends
oui je sais, je suis c**


----------



## sandrine91 (13 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Rah :
> 
> " Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sandrine91."


 
gros méchant vilain va ! :mouais: .....oh mais non je suis sûre que tu es un bon lion lion à sa mémère !


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Août 2006)

Vivement que je l'ai . 6 redemarrage aujourd'hui


----------



## CMShadow (13 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai plusieurs petites questions les copaings 
Alors déjà, j'ai un article pris en charge par Flextronics et un autre par Klein machin là.
Or, sur aucun des sites j'ai des infos sur les trackers. Combien de tps il faut ? 
Et sinon, c possible de demander, avant la première livraison, à TNT de s'arreter devcant le portail de ma boite et de m'appeller pour que je puisse venir le chercher ? (non non, je suis pas relou )
Sur ce, bonne nuit.


----------



## MacDoc (13 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Alors d&#233;j&#224;, j'ai un article pris en charge par Flextronics et un autre par Klein machin l&#224;.
> Or, sur aucun des sites j'ai des infos sur les trackers. Combien de tps il faut ?



moi, j'ai du attendre bien 48h apres  la notification d'expedition pour recevoir 
les premieres nouvelles du tracker de kuhne et Nagel.
Et puis l'assomption devrait pas trop jouer dans ton cas... en chine l'assomption je crois qu'ils y font pas attention.

Sur apple dans ton suivi de commande, et meme dans ton mail de notification d'expedition
que t'a envoye apple, tu as une reference de livraison commencant par 80 et faisant 10 chiffres.
Et sur le site qui se trouve ici
tu auras toutes les nouvelles du tracker de ton colis de chine jusqu'en europe.

Apres, apple va mettre &#224; jour les infos sur ton suivi de commande et un autre tracker associe a un autre transporteur lequel te permettra de suivre le cheminement de ton colis sur leur propre site de tracking.

Moi j'ai eu droit a 
- KUHNE ET NAGEL ici
- FLEXTRONICS ici (avec Internet explorer c'est mieux, et faut accepter le certificat du site)
- et TNT ici
qui tarde un peu je trouve...


----------



## Marvin_R (14 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> - et TNT ici
> qui tarde un peu je trouve...



Une petite montée de stress ?... Passera, passera pas ?


----------



## MacDoc (14 Août 2006)

pourquoi ce monde est si cruel..... 

oui, je l'avoue je stresse comme un malade, je tiens plus en place 

ca fait 2 jours qu'il fait du sur place... et pas moyen de faire accelerer les choses, dommage que j'ai pas une adresse sur paris 

14 ao&#251;t 2006 04:20 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
12 ao&#251;t 2006 08:53 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
12 ao&#251;t 2006 06:44 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
12 ao&#251;t 2006 05:26 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point

je crois que je vais me resigner a attendre apres l'assomption...

ya sans doute mieux a faire qu'a se tourner les pouces en attendant... heu


----------



## Carenthir (14 Août 2006)

J'arrive sur ce topic, mon macbook s'approche !

Apr&#232;s plusieurs jours o&#249; les transporteurs se succ&#233;daient, il a enfin &#233;t&#233; pris en charge par TNT, en direction de Dijon ( o&#249; j'habite ). Avec beaucoup de chance, il pourra peut-&#234;tre arriver ce soir, si non, ca sera certainement mercredi.

Depuis le temps que j'attendais ( seulement 1 semaine et demi , mais ca commen&#231;ait &#224; m'impatienter ), je suis bien content que mon joujou arrive


----------



## MacDoc (14 Août 2006)

Carenthir a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive sur ce topic, mon macbook s'approche !
> 
> Après plusieurs jours où les transporteurs se succédaient, il a enfin été pris en charge par TNT, en direction de Dijon ( où j'habite ). Avec beaucoup de chance, il pourra peut-être arriver ce soir, si non, ca sera certainement mercredi.
> 
> Depuis le temps que j'attendais ( seulement 1 semaine et demi , mais ca commençait à m'impatienter ), je suis bien content que mon joujou arrive



bienvenu(e) parmi nous!! 

Felicitations pour ton achat 

Moi aussi je devrais le recevoir bientot, pour aujourd'hui c rapé mais pour mercredi...
on va dire qu'ils ont interet a se bouger les miches... sinon je m'en vais les secouer severe

dsl je me controle plus 

bon courage pour les quelques heures qu'il te reste a attendre


----------



## CMShadow (14 Août 2006)

Et pour ma demande à TNT (voir post un peu plus haut), vous pensez que c'est possible alors ou non ?


----------



## Carenthir (14 Août 2006)

Ca fait quelques jours que je me contr&#244;le plus moi... C'est mon premier mac, donc bon...Esp&#233;rons que TNT se grouille. La derni&#232;re fois que j'ai eu &#224; faire avec eux, ils m'ont amen&#233; mon ipod en 1 jour depuis les Pays-Bas, donc y'a pas de raison.

Sinon, pour CMShadow, aucune id&#233;e, d&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## CMShadow (14 Août 2006)

Moi, j'ai toujours aucune info sur tous les sites de trackers 
Current Delivery StatusIn Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule14 Aug 2006

Stou 
C'est quand même dommage qu'on puisse pas payer pour que ça soit plus rapide


----------



## MacDoc (14 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai toujours aucune info sur tous les sites de trackers
> Current Delivery StatusIn Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule14 Aug 2006
> 
> Stou
> C'est quand même dommage qu'on puisse pas payer pour que ça soit plus rapide



si c'etait pour savoir quand tu aurais des nouvelles de ton tracker, je pense t'avoir donne un semblant de reponse... voir un peu plus haut 

meme si je te garantie rien vu que les jours feries ne sont pas comptes dans les delais ni les week ends 

mais en gros faut bien 48h apres confirmation d'expedition... je sais c'est dur, mais ca va passer vite 48h


----------



## CMShadow (14 Août 2006)

C'était pas pour ça, merci beaucoup de ta réponse d'ailleurs  on pouvait pas faire plus complet.
mais c'était pour la possibilité de demander à tnt de m'appeller quand ils sont devant le portail de mon taf, pour que j'aille chercher mon colis


----------



## MacDoc (14 Août 2006)

ah ok j'ai loupe ta question :rose: 

Sinon pour repondre a ta question n'y a-t-il pas de gardien ou tout simplement une sonnette a ton taf?

Je pense que si tu previens tnt en laissant ton numero ca devrait pas poser plus de soucis que ca.
Les livreurs de tnt peuvent sans doute t'appeler, ils doivent etre equipe de portable
ca devrait pas etre trop demande non plus de t'appeler an arrivant sur les lieux de la livraison.

voila tu ne perds rien a demander de toute facon... bonne chance


----------



## MacDoc (14 Août 2006)

Carenthir a dit:
			
		

> Espérons que TNT se grouille. La dernière fois que j'ai eu à faire avec eux, ils m'ont amené mon ipod en 1 jour depuis les Pays-Bas, donc y'a pas de raison.



J'avais espere qe tnt mette le turbo pour eviter de perdre encore un jour avec l'assomption
mais je crois que c'etait trop demande.
En habitant pas trop loin des pays-bas, tu as toutes les chances de l'avoir dans les plus brefs delais... comme pour ton ipod je pense.

Moi je serais bien alle le chercher moi meme....


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> J'avais espere qe tnt mette le turbo pour eviter de perdre encore un jour avec l'assomption
> mais je crois que c'etait trop demande.
> En habitant pas trop loin des pays-bas, tu as toutes les chances de l'avoir dans les plus brefs delais... comme pour ton ipod je pense.
> 
> Moi je serais bien alle le chercher moi meme....


si je peux me permettre tu fais partis d'un de cas les plus grave d'attente de livraison du mac. c'est un syndrome très répandu ici. Mais là tu cumule la obsessionnimse-observatiorisme-tracknius-tntus ainsi que le poastaflodius-in-postius 

alerte aux modos, on a un malade très atteint ici.


----------



## MacDoc (14 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> si je peux me permettre tu fais partis d'un de cas les plus grave d'attente de livraison du mac. c'est un syndrome très répandu ici. Mais là tu cumule la obsessionnimse-observatiorisme-tracknius-tntus ainsi que le poastaflodius-in-postius
> 
> alerte aux modos, on a un malade très atteint ici.



:rose: merci pour tous ces compliments ca me va ... droit au coeur 

J'evacue mon stress... et je ne sais pas si je mes posts sont toujours utiles... 
pas taper les modos... je respecte la charte, je reste poli et tout et tout 

Sinon dsl de polluer de temps en temps le topic... mais je me controle pas des fois 

Merci de me remettre dans le droit chemin


----------



## Carenthir (14 Août 2006)

J'ai parl&#233; beaucoup trop vite je pense. Mercredi ca devrait &#234;tre bon, mais pour aujourd'hui, c'est mort 

14 Aug 2006 17:33 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
14 Aug 2006 16:32 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
14 Aug 2006 16:31 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point

Je pense &#234;tre aussi atteint par un syndr&#244;me pr&#233;-natal d'attente du mac...Esp&#233;rons que le syndr&#244;me post natal ne sera pas fatal par la suite.


----------



## ibiza78 (14 Août 2006)

recu macbook blanc.
2ghz
2giga de ram
60giga dd


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> :rose: merci pour tous ces compliments ca me va ... droit au coeur
> 
> J'evacue mon stress... et je ne sais pas si je mes posts sont toujours utiles...
> pas taper les modos... je respecte la charte, je reste poli et tout et tout
> ...




tant fait pas, le fil est rempli de malades comme toi. de plus il est fait pour ça


----------



## Kant1 (14 Août 2006)

Haha vivement ce soir, j'espere que je vais rentrer avant la fermeture de la reception pour recup mon nouveau jouet  

*Aug 14, 2006* 11:39 AM *Delivered *EAST PEORIA, IL 
7:44 AM At dest sort facility BARTONVILLE, IL 
7:43 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery PEORIA, IL 
7:42 AM At local FedEx facility PEORIA, IL 
4:06 AM At dest sort facility BARTONVILLE, IL 

*Aug 12, 2006* 7:24 PM Departed FedEx location INDIANAPOLIS, IN


----------



## MacDoc (14 Août 2006)

Kant1 a dit:
			
		

> Haha vivement ce soir, j'espere que je vais rentrer avant la fermeture de la reception pour recup mon nouveau jouet
> 
> *Aug 14, 2006* 11:39 AM *Delivered *EAST PEORIA, IL
> 7:44 AM At dest sort facility BARTONVILLE, IL
> ...



eh bien tu auras de la chance de l'avoir ce soir... et tu as deja beaucoup de chance d'habiter aux states, ya pleins plus d'offres interessantes la-bas qu'ici

bon amusement avec ton nouveau jouet


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Je vous envie tous


----------



## Tarul (15 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je vous envie tous


qu'attend-tu pour rejoindre le club des macbook.

*parôle hypnotique* viens, vieennns rejoindre le club des macbbokers


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> qu'attend-tu pour rejoindre le club des macbook.
> 
> *parôle hypnotique* viens, vieennns rejoindre le club des macbbokers




Encore une quizaine de jours . J'ai même envie de me faire livrer le MacBook même si je pourrai aller le chercher en main propre juste pour connaître cette excitation d'attendre le livreur , je sais c'est idiot je n'ai jamais connu cela


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Encore une quizaine de jours . J'ai même envie de me faire livrer le MacBook même si je pourrai aller le chercher en main propre juste pour connaître cette excitation d'attendre le livreur , je sais c'est idiot je n'ai jamais connu cela



C'est à la fois exaltant et chiant!


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est à la fois exaltant et chiant!




Bien c'est comme quand on attend le père Noel , c tout


----------



## Kant1 (15 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> eh bien tu auras de la chance de l'avoir ce soir... et tu as deja beaucoup de chance d'habiter aux states, ya pleins plus d'offres interessantes la-bas qu'ici
> 
> bon amusement avec ton nouveau jouet


 
Je suis rentre trop tard hier, je l'aurais ce soir en sortant du taf 

Sinon je suis juste aux etats unis pour un stage, je rentre fin septembre en France. Alors faut profiter, c'est vrai qu'ici tout est moins cher j'ai l'impression


----------



## MacDoc (15 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien c'est comme quand on attend le père Noel , c tout



sauf que le pere noel il travaille les jours feries lui... 

il a pas peur de se mouiller, ni de se les geler, il fait son boulot le brave homme


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Question bête, pour suivre sa commande il suffit juste d'aller sur la page de tracking TNT , d'y rentrer le numéro de commande envoyé par Apple ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Oui Monsieur


----------



## Kant1 (16 Août 2006)

Ca y est je l'ai, et je poste depuis !

Ben ca a l'air pas mal pour l'instant, la telecommande est trop cool, il fait pas de bruit, il est joli (compare a un pc en tt cas  ) 

Et il reconnait mon ipod directement, contrairement a mon pc.

Voila sinon j'ai pas encore trop teste j'ai mis ma mx 510 dessus meme la vitesse au max c'est lent. Y'a comme un temps de latence un peu partout par rapport a Windows y'a moyen de regler ca plus reactif ?

Apres avoir tape ce message, le clavier est agreable ! Pas de probleme de touches je touche du bois


----------



## Cricri (16 Août 2006)

C'est vrai que le bord coupe le poignet &#224; l'usage ?

Et les hautparleurs toujours aussi faiblard que sur les ibooks ?


----------



## Kant1 (16 Août 2006)

Le son est nul wai, m'enfin j'ai des altec a 15 $ branchees la et ca roxxx  

Sinon le bord il coupe pas parce que les poignets reposent sur le mac, mon bras touche pas le bord quoi.

Voila voila.


----------



## iLight (16 Août 2006)

Un Macbooker de plus !! .. et switcheur en plus !!

Macbook blanc de base (la config en signature)

Je suis très content de mon macbook, la taille, la finition, le look .. impec ..(bon quelques défaut d'assamblage de la coque mais s'est très minime (environ un ou deux milimètres)

Et Vraiment satisfait de OS X !! Merveilleux cet os ..

Par contre , un point négatif ....

Si je retourne sur ma session principale après en avoir ouvert et refermé une autre, mon écran prend une teinte bleuté très visible ... par contre quand je prend une capture d'écran, ça n'apparait pas .. la seule manière de faire disparaitre cette teinte c'est de fermer et réouvrir ma session .... même une mise en veille ne change rien ..

quelqu'un à déja eu ce problème ??

appart cette écran bleuté, vraiment génial le Macbook !!


----------



## Carenthir (16 Août 2006)

16 Aug 2006 06:26 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
14 Aug 2006 22:32 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot

Ca s'approche....Aujourd'hui? Soyons fous !


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> Un Macbooker de plus !! .. et switcheur en plus !!
> 
> Macbook blanc de base (la config en signature)
> 
> ...


 
Oui ce probleme est deja apparu, fais une petite recherche sur le forum


----------



## mac_fab (16 Août 2006)

Ca y est, je ne me contr&#244;le plus, j'ai envie d'aller &#224; la rencontre de mon McBook avec un collier de fleurs, nu sous la pluie... :rateau::love:

Non, hem, d'apr&#232;s vous, &#231;a le fait pour Mulhouse pour aujourd'hui avec &#231;a :

16 ao&#251;t 2006 09:26 Strasbourg Out for Delivery
16 ao&#251;t 2006 07:19 Strasbourg Import Received
15 ao&#251;t 2006 03:49 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Received At Transit Point
15 ao&#251;t 2006 02:28 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
14 ao&#251;t 2006 22:32 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot
14 ao&#251;t 2006 17:33 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
14 ao&#251;t 2006 17:22 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point

EDIT : si je ne le re&#231;ois pas dans la journ&#233;e, je me pends !


----------



## Navilys (16 Août 2006)

Je viens de recevoir le mien commandé par l'offre de la BNP . Livraison rapide, commandé vendredi après-midi, livré aujourd'hui mercredi !
Bon là il est en train de réinstaller le système, histoire qu'il soit plus light (pas de langue incongrue, pas 15000 driver d'imprimante).

Un fois qu'il aura fini, je le mettrai ces deux barettes de 1Go et zou il sera presque opérationnelle, faudra juste lui installer encore quelque bricole, transferer certains doc et voilà


----------



## Carenthir (16 Août 2006)

C'est peut-être pas le topic, mais pendant qu'on y est.

La réinstallation direct du système, y'a pas à formater avant? Réflexe windowsien, toussa. Je compte le faire aussi, mais j'ai pas vraiment trouvé de réponse .

Sinon, je suis sérieusement atteint. A chaque fois que j'entend une voiture dans la rue ( j'habite dans une impasse ) , je vais voir si c'est pas TNT...


----------



## Navilys (16 Août 2006)

En fait a l'étape ou il te demande de sélectionner le disque ou tu va installer le système, tu as un bouton Option, qui te permet de choisir entre Mise a jour, Archiver et installer ou Effacer et installer.

Il suffit de choisir la troisième option si tu veux formater.


----------



## Carenthir (16 Août 2006)

Ok merci beaucoup  J'aurai du attendre d'avoir mon ordi, j'aurai fais ca naturellement.

J'en suis au point o&#249; je laisse la fen&#234;tre ouverte, au cas o&#249; la sonnette marche pas...Bondieu de bouse, j'ai jamais voulu un ordi &#224; ce point...


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> Par contre , un point négatif ....
> 
> Si je retourne sur ma session principale après en avoir ouvert et refermé une autre, mon écran prend une teinte bleuté très visible ... par contre quand je prend une capture d'écran, ça n'apparait pas .. la seule manière de faire disparaitre cette teinte c'est de fermer et réouvrir ma session .... même une mise en veille ne change rien ..
> 
> ...


Oui, j'ai ouvert une discussion à ce sujet récemment.
Il y a des solutions de fortune (voir le thread en lien), mais apparemment, c'est un bug "officiel" et toujours pas résolu.


----------



## Kant1 (16 Août 2006)

Ok premier probleme avec mon macbook recu hier, install d'une maj de securite, ca s'installe mal, peu de temps apres le mac plante (fige), bref je redemarre, et ca boot plus l'os, ca reste  bloque au chargement (cercle qui tourne en boucle)

Chuis bon pour me taper un reinstall du systeme...

Comme si j'avais que ca a faire...


----------



## Carenthir (16 Août 2006)

Bon ben moi j'y crois plus pour aujourd'hui...Ca a pas boug&#233; sur le tracker depuis ce matin...On verra bien, mais j'y crois pas.

Comme on dit sur EDUSA : Damn You TNT !


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Et voila j'ai commandé le mien !!!!!

Le résumé dans un autre post dans ma signature


----------



## MacDoc (16 Août 2006)

Bravo pour ton achat Pharmacos 

j'ai vu que tu avais profite de l'offre applestore etudiant: macbook + ipod

encore toutes mes felicitations 

Prepares toi a des journees longues de stress... enfin courage dans ton attente!


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Pffffff trop facile l'attente      13 jours affreux.........

Sinon tout les détails dans mon post  qui se trouve dans ma signature !!
Merci à toi MacDoc


----------



## MacDoc (16 Août 2006)

Carenthir a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi j'y crois plus pour aujourd'hui...Ca a pas boug&#233; sur le tracker depuis ce matin...On verra bien, mais j'y crois pas.
> 
> Comme on dit sur EDUSA : Damn You TNT !


idem je suis encore dans l'expectative... je l'attends toujours et encore :love:
mais que fait tnt... bong sang de bon soir 

pourtant il est pas loin de chez moi

16 ao&#251;t 2006 09:53 Toulouse Onforwarded For Delivery 
16 ao&#251;t 2006 07:11 Toulouse Import Received 
14 ao&#251;t 2006 04:20 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

demain sans doute...


----------



## Carenthir (16 Août 2006)

Il est arriv&#233; 2h apr&#232;s toi &#224; Garonor, mais m&#234;me si je suis plus pr&#232;s de Paris que toi, nada 

C'est vraiment chiant, quand je pense que pour l'ipod c'&#233;tait arriv&#233; d'une traite...Enfin bon...J'esp&#232;re que ca sera l&#224; demain, parce que sinon, ca va chier ( enfin je dis &#231;a mais ca fera rien ^^" )


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Août 2006)

Vous avez trop de chances


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Ta vu StJohnerse j'ai commandé :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## CMShadow (16 Août 2006)

De mon coté, il est passé Accept scanned at EDC... ça avance, ça avance


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Août 2006)

Profites en bien Pharmacos ....


----------



## sandrine91 (16 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ta vu StJohnerse j'ai commandé :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


 
FELICITATION Pharmacos !!  que du plaisir en perspective ! :love: :love: :love: :love: 

le mien (mon deuxième) est à 30 kms de chez moi ! vivement demain matin


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Profites en bien Pharmacos ....


Soit pas triste tu vas le commander bientot toi aussi ?


----------



## jeffff (16 Août 2006)

Le mien devrait etre la le 18 ou demain.
C'est prevu pour le 18 mais l'autre fois je l'avais re&#231;u deux jours avant donc ...
La tnt respect bien les delais annonc&#233;s &#231;a c'est cool.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Août 2006)

C'est m&#234;me pas sur ...


----------



## Carenthir (16 Août 2006)

Y'a eu une &#233;volution sur le tracker TNT. Attention c'est du gros xD

16 Aug 2006 06:26 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
16 Aug 2006 04:59 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
16 Aug 2006 03:17 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point

En gros ca a juste dupliqu&#233;, alors que je m'en fiche compl&#232;tement...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est même pas sur ...



Ohhhh  tu n'as plus les fonds  nécessaires ????


----------



## Marvin_R (16 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> idem je suis encore dans l'expectative... je l'attends toujours et encore :love:
> mais que fait tnt... bong sang de bon soir



Les livreurs le testent pour être sûr qu'il n'a pas défaut avant de te le donner. Mais bon il se peut qu'il doivent le tester encore quelques jours.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Vous aussi il met du temps entre la commande passée et l'arrivée chez vous ?????

Parce que moi je trouve cela très long 13 jours pour être fabriqué en 3 jours et livré en 2 à  8 jours ???

Ils veulent pas me le lacher en parachute au dessus de chez moi ?????
J'en ai déjà marre d'attendre


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ohhhh  tu n'as plus les fonds  nécessaires ????




Il me manque une ceintaine d'euros en comptant la housse


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Désolé pour toi 
Mais bon ca se trouve plus vite que 1000 

Bon courage


----------



## MacDoc (16 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Les livreurs le testent pour &#234;tre s&#251;r qu'il n'a pas d&#233;faut avant de te le donner. Mais bon il se peut qu'il doivent le tester encore quelques jours.


jme disais aussi.... qu'est ce qui pouvait le retenir si longtemps?

mwaiii mais bon qu'ils se contentent de toucher le carton... 
qu'ils testent un peu les colis des autres aussi je leur en voudrais pas 

y'a vraiment des coups de pieds au c** qui se perdent,
ces livreurs chez tnt... jmen vais te les booster moi 

tout a l'heure devant chez moi ya un camion tnt qui passe
mais comble de malchance il s'arrete pas.... moi j'appelle ca de la torture psychologique
une forme de harcelement inqualifiable... ils ont meme pas honte 
il serait repasse une deuxieme fois... jlui aurais saute dessus 

pov livreurs ils font pas un metier facile jvous dit... avec des fous sur les nerfs quasi depressifs qui les attendent a chaque livraison... jcomprends qu'ils soient pas chaud chaud pour se presser


----------



## MacDoc (16 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il me manque une ceintaine d'euros en comptant la housse



ah ouais c pas cool... j'espere que tu arriveras a reunir le reste
tu connaitrais pas une ame charitable, une grand mere blinde de thunes... 

allez courage un tit effort pour rassembler les derniers roros
le bonheur est au bout du chemin


----------



## bart91390 (16 Août 2006)

Je ne reçois le mien (Mac Book 1,83 Ghz) que le 24 Aout...en attendant, je vais vadrouiller du côté de la fnac pour l'admirer un peu. J'ai jamais trouvé le temps aussi long ! lol
C'est mon premier Mac...j'ai franchi le pas ! et je pense franchement ne pas être deçu...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Tu as commandé quand bart ???


----------



## CMShadow (16 Août 2006)

Moi, sur l'AppleTrack, ETA : 17 August, ce qui est demain.
Avant de me dire que vu qu'il était pas encore donné à TNT, y'avait peu de chances :')


----------



## xao85 (16 Août 2006)

Un vieux possesseur de macbook a retrouvé son macbook! :love: 
Le bien que ça fait!!!


----------



## iLight (17 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai ouvert une discussion à ce sujet récemment.
> Il y a des solutions de fortune (voir le thread en lien), mais apparemment, c'est un bug "officiel" et toujours pas résolu.



Merci !

et désolé de ne pas avoir pensé à faire une recherche ...:rose:


----------



## Carenthir (17 Août 2006)

Toujours pas de changement cette nuit pour moi sur le tracker...Je sens des pulsions violentes qui tentent de remonter...Le livreur aura int&#233;ret &#224; avoir une protection anti-berserk + 15, sinon, il r&#233;sistera pas &#224; mon attaque/calin s'il arrive xD


----------



## MacDoc (17 Août 2006)

ca y est tnt est en chemin....  c'est pas trop tot 

17 août 2006 06:43 Toulouse Out For Delivery 
16 août 2006 09:53 Toulouse Onforwarded For Delivery 
16 août 2006 07:11 Toulouse Import Received 
je prie pour que rien n'entrave la livraison 

EDIT: je suis aussi excite qu'une puce


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Ohhh la p'tite puce 
Moi j'ai plus que 12 jours à attendre


----------



## Carenthir (17 Août 2006)

17 Aug 2006 09:43 Besancon Out For Delivery 
17 Aug 2006 08:33 Besancon Import Received 
16 Aug 2006 06:26 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point

Ca leur a pris une journ&#233;e pour faire Paris - Besan&#231;on...Bravo le transport express.

Normalement je l'ai a midi, ca avait fait pareil pour l'ipod.


----------



## Marvin_R (17 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> ca y est tnt est en chemin....  c'est pas trop tot
> 
> EDIT: je suis aussi excite qu'une puce



Alors tu l'as enfin reçu ??

2h sans nouvelles, à votre avis, il a eu une crise cardiaque en apprenant que le camion était tombé dans une rivière ou c'est qu'il est trop occupé à jouer avec son MB ?


----------



## MacDoc (17 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu l'as enfin reçu ??
> 
> 2h sans nouvelles, à votre avis, il a eu une crise cardiaque en apprenant que le camion était tombé dans une rivière ou c'est qu'il est trop occupé à jouer avec son MB ?



il me le livre sur une mule c'est pas croyable... faut pas 4h pour aller de toulouse a chez moi 

je commence a sentir des spasmes... c'est pas bon pour ma tension! 

je vais finir par aller le chercher moi meme dans le camion si ca continue... 
on peut faire un tracking en temps reel sur google earth ou l'ign?


----------



## Carenthir (17 Août 2006)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que toi MacDoc...Faut pas 4h depuis besancon...M'enfin bon, moi j'ai pas de spasmes, je nettoie les oiseaux crev&#233;s laiss&#233;s par mes chats dans la maison...Ca passe le temps....

On va devenir dingues...
Common TNT, just bring your ass out here....


----------



## MacDoc (17 Août 2006)

Carenthir a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème que toi MacDoc...Faut pas 4h depuis besancon...M'enfin bon, moi j'ai pas de spasmes, je nettoie les oiseaux crevés laissés par mes chats dans la maison...Ca passe le temps....
> 
> On va devenir dingues...
> Common TNT, just bring your ass out here....



tout a fait 

et qu'il me fasse pas le coup de passer quand je suis aux ch***** 

moi aussi je vais faire un peu de menage... ca va me calmer  

PS: tes chats sont de vrais fauves, au moins tu as de quoi les nourrir ce midi


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

Bonne et courte attente pour vous ( espérons le !  ) ! 

Au fait MacDoc dans ta signature je pense pas que le "n' " s'impose, c'est juste une liaison il me semble !


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Bonne et courte attente pour vous ( espérons le !  ) !
> 
> Au fait MacDoc dans ta signature je pense pas que le "n' " s'impose, c'est juste une liaison il me semble !


 
Mort de rire      

Allez il est bientot la courage


----------



## MacDoc (17 Août 2006)

ouiiiiiiiii il est la 

je voulais vous le dire avant de le deballer 

allez je vous laisse... mon bb m'attend :love::rateau::love:

je vous fait part de mes impressions au plus vite avec des photos


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Cette chance.............


----------



## fredintosh (17 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Au fait MacDoc dans ta signature je pense pas que le "n' " s'impose, c'est juste une liaison il me semble !


Je crains que tu ne te goures, Eul Mulot...  
En revanche, un accent aigu sur le -e &#224; la fin ainsi qu'un -s &#224; cause du pluriel, &#224; la place de -er, ce serait mieux. 



> il n'y a pas d'etrangers, juste des amis qu'on n'a pas encore rencontrer


Id&#233;alement, ce serait :


> Il n'y a pas d'&#233;trangers, juste des amis que l'on n'a pas encore rencontr&#233;s.



_Fin de la parenth&#232;se._


----------



## Carenthir (17 Août 2006)

Je l'ai 

J'vais faire ce que j'ai &#224; faire, adios xD


----------



## willbe (17 Août 2006)

Salut,

Carenthir : mon Macbook aura suivi exactement le même tracking que le tien.
La livreuse TNT a appelé pour préciser le lieu de livraison, elle sera ici (près de Montbéliard) entre 14h et 16h.

Le switch est maintenant imminent !


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je crains que tu ne te goures, Eul Mulot...
> En revanche, un accent aigu sur le -e à la fin ainsi qu'un -s à cause du pluriel, à la place de -er, ce serait mieux.
> 
> _Fin de la parenthèse._



Pfiou, faut que j'arrete de voir des fautes partout ou il n'y en a pas ! :S Faut que j'arrete de me lever aussi tot surtout à mon avis ! Avec ces foutues liaisons et cie, enfin Fin du HS !


@Carenthir: Félicitation et éclate toi bien !  Surtout évite tout contact "macbook/liquide", apparament y'a une recrue d'essence (  ) sur ce forum de ce genres de problèmes !


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

A la limite mange une glace mais....ne la laisse pas fondre


----------



## Carenthir (17 Août 2006)

Z'inquietez pas pour ca, on va faire gaffe lol. Je suis comme un gosse l&#224;, mais un gosse impatient de finir la reinstallation light du syst&#232;me. Logique, je m'y attendais.

Vivement que je puisse m'en servir


----------



## CMShadow (17 Août 2006)

Le mien est en Hollande et doit être donné à TNT aujourd'hui... allez, on se dépèche  En plus je reçois demain mon k610i que j'ai pris exprès pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec mon macounet :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pris exprès pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec mon macounet :love:


 
et que tu as choisis rapidement


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

Je n'ai pas choisis l'offre expresse, mais dans ma commande sur l'Apple Store c'est quand même spécifié 


> *Mode de livraison*
> 
> Livraison rapide (EMEA)



enfin apparament j'ai rien payé, peut etre un atout de l'offre ADC !


----------



## CMShadow (17 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> et que tu as choisis rapidement



Disons que j'ai un peu harcelé Orange pour qu'ils m'échangent mon portable contre un mieux (longue histoire ), tout en sachant que je voulais un SonyEricsson  Donc quand elle me l'a proposé, j'ai accaÿptaÿ


----------



## Defying (17 Août 2006)

Héhé je vois que tout le monde reçoit son macbook aujourd'hui !!

J'ai reçu le mien ce matin ! J'ai fait des photos, tout est sur mon blog

>>  http://graphic-fighter.net/dotclear/dotclear/index.php/


Je vais y installer bootcamp demain, j'attends Windaube  :rateau:

En tout cas, il est MA-GNI-FIQUE :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Félicitation et bravo pour les photos


----------



## Defying (17 Août 2006)

Merci


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

Bonne décolora...! heu Célébration pardon !


----------



## Carenthir (17 Août 2006)

Je suis compl&#232;tement paum&#233;, ca je vous le dis direct, mais j'essaye de commencer &#224; comprendre 

C'est pas bien compliqu&#233; mais faut que je m'habitue &#224; tout. J'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu du mal &#224; faire marcher mon wifi, mais c'est bon maintenant. J'ai fais des photos, j'vais essayer de les uploader


----------



## fredintosh (17 Août 2006)

Carenthir a dit:
			
		

> Je suis compl&#232;tement paum&#233;, ca je vous le dis direct, mais j'essaye de commencer &#224; comprendre


http://www.osxfacile.com


----------



## Carenthir (17 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> http://www.osxfacile.com


Je connais, je m'en sers pour essayer de comprendre. M'enfin j'ai un pote qui va arriver pour me montrer deux trois trucs, ca sera encore mieux


----------



## jeffff (17 Août 2006)

Le mien est a Nantes, il devrait etre la demain.


----------



## CMShadow (17 Août 2006)

T'es près de Nantes Jefff ? Où ?
Moi il a enfin été donné à TNT :love:


----------



## jeffff (17 Août 2006)

Dinan dans le 22.


----------



## CMShadow (17 Août 2006)

Ah oui donc pas si près que ça


----------



## jeffff (17 Août 2006)

J'mis connais en macbook, c'est le deuxieme (l'autre s'eteignait tout seul).
J'ai reçu la facture aujourd'hui, il est prevu pour demain donc je l'aurais demain !


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

Alors les nouveaux possesseurs de macbook, heureux????


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

En plus une correction du firmware pour les nouveaux possesseurs de macbook 

Plus de mooooooooooooooooooooo en prévision


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

Je suis en train de le télécharger! surtout que le mien faisait wooouuuuuuu


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Plus que le whine a corriger


----------



## Carenthir (18 Août 2006)

Personnellement j'en suis tr&#232;s content pour le moment. Ca fonctionne bien. Par contre, je suis un gros utilisateur d'irc, et conversation me plait pas trop...Mais je pense que c'est &#224; cause de l'utilisation longue dur&#233;e des clients windows.

Le macbook est tr&#232;s silencieux, et ne chauffe pas, d'apr&#232;s moi. J'ai un autre portable, il chauffe beaucoup plus. Il est rapide, l'&#233;cran est pas mal.


----------



## CMShadow (18 Août 2006)

Le mien est à Garonor ce matin...
Une chance que je l'ai demain vous pensez ?


----------



## r1bayah (18 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai eu le mien il y a 2 jours!! Un pur bonheur


----------



## MacDoc (18 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je crains que tu ne te goures, Eul Mulot...
> En revanche, un accent aigu sur le -e &#224; la fin ainsi qu'un -s &#224; cause du pluriel, &#224; la place de -er, ce serait mieux.
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour vos justes conseils orthographiques et grammaticaux... ca se dit &#231;a?  

je vous ecrit de mon tit bb, alors je devrais faire moins d'erreurs maintenant  

j'ai pris des photos, pas toujours tres nets... ouvert mon compte .mac

et je serais pres a les publier d'ici peu.

En tout cas je vous dire que j'ai rarement vu une machine aussi belle

bien qu'un peu lourde mais un pur regal :rateau: :love: :rateau: :love: 

Je souhaite a tous une super experience sous mac

et bon courage a tous ceux qui attendent leur bb... patience ca n'en sera que meilleur!

Et aux indecis, ne le soyez plus tout simplement!


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

MacDoc a dit:
			
		

> et bon courage a tous ceux qui attendent leur bb... patience ca n'en sera que meilleur!


 
C'est pour moi ca


----------



## MacDoc (18 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour moi ca



Je te soutiens moralement.... allez souffflee  
ferme les yeux, pense a la verte campagne, l'eau qui coule, les oiseaux qui piaillent, le chant des criquets  

oui tu peux le faire... tu peux penser a autre chose!        

PS: a faire tous les jours en se reveillant, autre recommandation, eviter tous les objets 
de couleur blanche, gare a la rechute


----------



## jeffff (18 Août 2006)

Comme pr&#233;vu il est la aujourd'hui !!!!
Merci a la TNT qui respecte les d&#233;lais !
Bon c'est pas comme si c'etait le premier macbook mais &#231;a fait plaisir quand meme !


----------



## grunge03 (18 Août 2006)

Enfin il est arrivé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mon premier macbook, que d'émotions !!
Maintenant faut que je test pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre !


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Ola mais tnt c'est déchainé today !


----------



## CMShadow (18 Août 2006)

18 Aug 2006 06:36 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
18 Aug 2006 06:24 Garonor Consignment Received At Transit Point 
18 Aug 2006 06:01 Garonor Road Hub Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 
17 Aug 2006 23:22 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
17 Aug 2006 18:17 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
17 Aug 2006 18:17 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 

Vous y croyez pour demain vous? 
Apr&#232;s Garonor, &#231;a a mis cb de tpspour vous ?


----------



## grunge03 (18 Août 2006)

Moi sa été super rapide:
18 Aug 2006 09:40 Creteil Delivered 
18 Aug 2006 07:57 Creteil Out For Delivery 
18 Aug 2006 06:13 Creteil Import Received 
17 Aug 2006 23:22 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
17 Aug 2006 18:12 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
17 Aug 2006 18:12 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point


----------



## CMShadow (18 Août 2006)

Oui enfin t'es à Créteil ça se comprend  Moi je suis un peu plus loin...


----------



## HCl (18 Août 2006)

Dans mon cas :

Par Heindhoven c'est assez rapide en g&#233;n&#233;ral (cause avion : heindhoven => paris => marseille en avion, puis camion jusqu'&#224; nice)

Par Garonor, c'est tout par la route... (d'ailleurs : Garonor Road hub)


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Combien de temps entre l'avis d'expédition et la livraison ???

Dites moi que c'est rapide


----------



## CMShadow (18 Août 2006)

hum... t'as fait des modifs sur ton macbook ?
Si oui, j'ai bien peur que t'aies une bonne semaine à attendre... mais c'est maintenant que les updates successives des sites de trackers vont avoir lieu


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

C'est maintenant que l'on regarde toutes les 20 minutes.......ou est son macbook


----------



## CMShadow (18 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est maintenant que l'on regarde toutes les 20 minutes.......ou est son macbook


 
Tu crois pas si bien dire  En plus ça sert pas à grand chose car la plupart du temps les changements interviennent pendant la nuit


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Encore une semaine ou presque a attendre , ca va &#234;tre long


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Encore une semaine ou presque a attendre , ca va être long



Sois pas négatif, plus qu'une semaine!


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Sois pas négatif, plus qu'une semaine!




Quand tu as un mac avec 6 redemarrages en moins de deux heures ...


----------



## Defying (18 Août 2006)

Allez soyez patients !!  Moi ça a mis 6 jours entre l'expédition et la réception, plus 2 jours de fabrication (j'ai mis 1Go de RAM et un DD de 80 Go), donc un peu plus d'une semaine  

Je vous écrit depuis ce beau Macbook bien brillant, l'écran est magnifique ! Certes quelques reflets mais je ne trouve absolument pas ça génant, ça fait pas camelotte au moins ! :love:

J'ai installé bootcamp et donc windows, nickel, facile sauf que windaube ne reconnait pas le wifi... Ca marche pas c'te saloperie   

Je vais tout mettre sur mon blog, je re posterais quand ce sera fini !!  :rateau: :king:


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Août 2006)

Félicitations ! Et bienvenue dans le club des heureux possesseurs de MacBook ! 

En revanche, pourrais t'on éviter de toujours employer le terme de windaube ? C'est lourd à la fin. Si vous l'aimez pas, l'installez pas.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, pourrais t'on éviter de toujours employer le terme de windaube ? C'est lourd à la fin. Si vous l'aimez pas, l'installez pas.


Si ce terme est si répandu, c'est qu'il doit y avoir une raison. Ça n'empêche pas certains d'en avoir besoin et de l'installer, mais avec une mauvaise opinion de windows. On va quand même pas pleurer sur les critiques faites à un système qui a un quasi monopole sur le monde entier, et qui malgré ses moyens gigantesques, après 30 années de recherche, n'est pas foutu de fournir à l'utilisateur lambda un système convivial et simple à utiliser, sans tracasseries et menaces en tous genres.


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Août 2006)

Un grand nombre de personnes s'ont satisfaitde Windows, malgré tous ces manques et ces bugs.
Si ce terme est répandu, c'est parce qu'il est devenu de bon ton de se moquer de ce système, même si la majorité de ceux qui le font l'utilise et ne songent pas à switcher.

Je n'ai pas l'intention de "pleurer" sur ce système, mais utiliser le terme "windaube", c'est de la critique facile, sans connaître vraiment, pour faire bien.
Un peu ce qu'on peut reprocher à certains PCistes vis à vis des Mac.


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Bienvenue dans le 'Club des MooBook' :rateau:


----------



## Defying (19 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si ce terme est si r&#233;pandu, c'est qu'il doit y avoir une raison. &#199;a n'emp&#234;che pas certains d'en avoir besoin et de l'installer, mais avec une mauvaise opinion de windows. On va quand m&#234;me pas pleurer sur les critiques faites &#224; un syst&#232;me qui a un quasi monopole sur le monde entier, et qui malgr&#233; ses moyens gigantesques, apr&#232;s 30 ann&#233;es de recherche, n'est pas foutu de fournir &#224; l'utilisateur lambda un syst&#232;me convivial et simple &#224; utiliser, sans tracasseries et menaces en tous genres.



Lol c'est exactement &#231;a.. Si je pouvais m'en passer ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas, je le ferais, seulement 3Ds Max ne tourne pas encore sous mac..

De plus j'utilise ce terme car je connais tr&#232;s bien cette plateforme et je n'ai que des m***** avec.. Avec mon logiciel de 3D il ne fait que planter, c'est infernal... Lorsque tu fais un rendu de plusieurs heures et que windows plante t'es bien content :hein: 

Bref, j'utilise ce terme et je continuerais que &#231;a te plaise ou non  

Au passage, j'ai mis en ligne un article sur l'installation de Win sur mon blog ^^

Pour les curieux, c'est par ici >> http://graphic-fighter.net/dotclear/dotclear/index.php/2006/08/18/95-installation-de-windows-via-bootcamp


----------



## xao85 (19 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Un grand nombre de personnes s'ont satisfaitde Windows, malgré tous ces manques et ces bugs.
> Si ce terme est répandu, c'est parce qu'il est devenu de bon ton de se moquer de ce système, même si la majorité de ceux qui le font l'utilise et ne songent pas à switcher.
> 
> Je n'ai pas l'intention de "pleurer" sur ce système, mais utiliser le terme "windaube", c'est de la critique facile, sans connaître vraiment, pour faire bien.
> Un peu ce qu'on peut reprocher à certains PCistes vis à vis des Mac.



Même si je n'aime pas windows je suis daccord avec toi!


----------



## CMShadow (19 Août 2006)

Defying a dit:
			
		

> Lol c'est exactement ça.. Si je pouvais m'en passer ne t'inquiètes pas, je le ferais, seulement 3Ds Max ne tourne pas encore sous mac..
> 
> De plus j'utilise ce terme car je connais très bien cette plateforme et je n'ai que des m***** avec.. Avec mon logiciel de 3D il ne fait que planter, c'est infernal... Lorsque tu fais un rendu de plusieurs heures et que windows plante t'es bien content :hein:
> 
> ...


 
Hum.. du temps de Windows 98 ou de Windows Me, j'aurais été d'accord, mais depuis 5 ans que je suis sous XP, je crois jamais avoir eu de freeze.
Alors faut peut être aussi se dire que les problêmes viennent parfois soit du logiciel, soit de la machine.
Je dis pas que Windows est parfait, mais faut pas non plus tout lui foutre sur le dos sous pretexte qu'il est en première ligne


----------



## CMShadow (19 Août 2006)

Sinon je pensais recevoir tout ça aujourd'hui, mais rien de nouveau sur mon tracker  Il est pourtant parti de Paris hier matin... :'(


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Le week end toussa ... Tu l'auras Lundi


----------



## CMShadow (19 Août 2006)

Il me semblait que TNT livrait le samedi  zut...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Tu n'es pas a un jour pr&#232;s si ?


----------



## CMShadow (19 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas a un jour près si ?


 
Quand on attend autant, chaque jour de plus est une torture


----------



## Tarul (19 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Hum.. du temps de Windows 98 ou de Windows Me, j'aurais &#233;t&#233; d'accord, mais depuis 5 ans que je suis sous XP, je crois jamais avoir eu de freeze.
> Alors faut peut &#234;tre aussi se dire que les probl&#234;mes viennent parfois soit du logiciel, soit de la machine.
> Je dis pas que Windows est parfait, mais faut pas non plus tout lui foutre sur le dos sous pretexte qu'il est en premi&#232;re ligne


je pense la m&#234;me chose, Surtout pour WinMe qui est vraiment le Windaube par excellence. c'est clairement un syst&#232;me qui n'aurait pas d&#251; sortir.

pour windows xp, si on le compare a la branche windows 95, il est bien plus stable. Mais il lui arrive encore de freezer, ou de perdre un dll en lan&#231;ant un jeux microsoft(ca m'est arriver y a 2 semaines). Je suis curieux de savoir ce que va donner vista a ce niveau l&#224;. M&#234;me si je compte ne pas me l'acheter. j'esp&#232;re que je r&#233;ussirais a faire d'Xp mon dernier windows.
le jeux seront des jeux consoles, et mac.


----------



## jeffff (19 Août 2006)

La tnt m'a livr&#233; un samedi moi ...


----------



## CMShadow (19 Août 2006)

Peut être que ça dépend des régions.
Enfin bon, le fait est que le mien est pas arrivé... tampis  à lundi :'(


----------



## Defying (19 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Hum.. du temps de Windows 98 ou de Windows Me, j'aurais été d'accord, mais depuis 5 ans que je suis sous XP, je crois jamais avoir eu de freeze.
> Alors faut peut être aussi se dire que les problêmes viennent parfois soit du logiciel, soit de la machine.
> Je dis pas que Windows est parfait, mais faut pas non plus tout lui foutre sur le dos sous pretexte qu'il est en première ligne




Certes le logiciel de 3D n'ets pas des plus stables, c'est même l'inverse ! Mais windows ne l'est pas non plus lorsqu'il doit tourner une journée sans s'arreter :hein:

Bref je préfère Mac OS X ^^


----------



## bart91390 (19 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Tu as commandé quand bart ???


J'ai commandé le 8 lundi aout et reception le jeudi 24 aout normalement


----------



## Defying (19 Août 2006)

bart91390 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé le 8 lundi aout et reception le jeudi 24 aout normalement




Tu l'aura certainement un peu avant


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

En une journ&#233;e plus de 10 redemarrages  , j'adore mon eMac


----------



## bart91390 (19 Août 2006)

Defying a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'aura certainement un peu avant


 
Dès que je l'ai c'est fini je cesse de m'alimenter pendant quelques jours, ça va être dur de m'en decoller...lol


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

bart91390 a dit:
			
		

> Dès que je l'ai c'est fini je cesse de m'alimenter pendant quelques jours, ça va être dur de m'en decoller...lol




Bois quand même


----------



## xao85 (19 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> En une journée plus de 10 redemarrages  , j'adore mon eMac



Ben moi sur mon macbook aucune extinction


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi sur mon macbook aucune extinction




Vivement le mien alors


----------



## xao85 (19 Août 2006)

Tu sais St John je suis un de tes plus fidèle fan et qui te soutient à 100% dans cette quète de macbook


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Dommage si vous &#233;tiez sur Paris , ca serait  champagne pour tout le monde .


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Août 2006)

Quelqu'un a parlé d'offrir le champagne ??


----------



## xao85 (19 Août 2006)

J'habite &#224; une heure de Paris???!!!


----------



## jeromemac (20 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Hum.. du temps de Windows 98 ou de Windows Me, j'aurais été d'accord, mais depuis 5 ans que je suis sous XP, je crois jamais avoir eu de freeze.
> Alors faut peut être aussi se dire que les problêmes viennent parfois soit du logiciel, soit de la machine.
> Je dis pas que Windows est parfait, mais faut pas non plus tout lui foutre sur le dos sous pretexte qu'il est en première ligne



c'est ce qu'on appel l'eternel recommencement windozien, je te rassure, tous les gens qui etait sur win98 disait la meme chose par rapport à 95, idem pour les gens en 2000 par rapport à 98, et donc maintenant xp par rapport à 2000 ou meme 98 comme toi 

c'est comme le plug and play, à chaque version de windows il etait toujours dis, avant on savait pas trop gérer le plug and play, mais maintenant ça le gere vraiment, et ça tu le voit dans chaque version de windows depuis 95....

et quand tu branche une télé sur ton pc, il es meme pas capable, tout seul, comme sur mac, de detecter que tu viens de brancher une télé, et qu'il fo passer au mode adéquat (j'y es passé une heure un week end chez des amis, avant de repartir chez moi sur nice, j'etais content     )


----------



## CMShadow (20 Août 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'on appel l'eternel recommencement windozien, je te rassure, tous les gens qui etait sur win98 disait la meme chose par rapport à 95, idem pour les gens en 2000 par rapport à 98, et donc maintenant xp par rapport à 2000 ou meme 98 comme toi
> 
> c'est comme le plug and play, à chaque version de windows il etait toujours dis, avant on savait pas trop gérer le plug and play, mais maintenant ça le gere vraiment, et ça tu le voit dans chaque version de windows depuis 95....
> 
> et quand tu branche une télé sur ton pc, il es meme pas capable, tout seul, comme sur mac, de detecter que tu viens de brancher une télé, et qu'il fo passer au mode adéquat (j'y es passé une heure un week end chez des amis, avant de repartir chez moi sur nice, j'etais content     )



Windows XP sait pas gérer le plus'n play ? :mouais: ok, vaut mieux qu'on s'arrête là


----------



## jeromemac (20 Août 2006)

CMShadow a dit:
			
		

> Windows XP sait pas gérer le plus'n play ? :mouais: ok, vaut mieux qu'on s'arrête là


tu as lu mon message jusqu'au bout? non on dirait :sleep: :mouais:  
et des exemples comme ça je pe t'en sortir à la pelle... 
mais vu que ça a rendu "le gentil" webo tout rouge, je vais arreter la


----------



## CMShadow (21 Août 2006)

21 août 2006 07:43 Angers Import Received

Il est là :love: :love: :love: 
Je vais devoir prendre ma pause de midi pour aller le chercher  (Je bosse toute la semaine donc impossibilité de le  faire livrer chez moi)... mais c'est quand même tellement bon


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2006)

Moi le mien est a Shangai  c'est loin shangai


----------



## CMShadow (21 Août 2006)

Je vous écris avec LUI :')


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2006)

comment vas IL ?????


----------



## CMShadow (21 Août 2006)

Pour moi qui avait aucune experience des mac, excepté l'imac G3 10.2 de ma cop, c'est incroyable  
C'est beau, pratique, agréable toussa...
J'ai juste eu un problême, la copie des MP3 de mon PC vers mon MAC par le réseau wifi a fait perdre la synchro à ma livebox...et il veut pas sync mon k610i (plugin installé, télécommande marche) mais quand je clique sur sync "erreur inconnue"


----------



## matsfr (21 Août 2006)

Heureux qui comme Ulysse 
A fait un beau voyage...
Macbook 1.93 Ghz commandé en AOC avec Financement le 31 juillet
Shangai, Amsterdam, Paris, Toulouse : livré le 18 au matin par TNT.

bilan du week-end : je suis ravi  Switcher est la meilleure chose qui me soit arrivé en informatique depuis l'arrivé de l'internet. 
C'est beau, ergonomique, très WAF (Wife Acceptation Factor).
Le mois prochain 2Go de ram et je serais parti pour de longues années ...


----------



## CMShadow (21 Août 2006)

matsfr a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau, ergonomique, très WAF (Wife Acceptation Factor).


 
Ca c'est sur, mon mac il a du chien :rateau:


----------



## alaix (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous! Voila je viens de commander mon macbook J'en suis tout emu! Je vais relire presque tout le forum et aprés je poserais mes questions !!

ps: c'est mon premier mac! youpiiii!! voila ma config:

MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD+/-RW/CD-RW)
No Modem
No Optional Software
No Optional Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Et en principe je le reçois le 1 Septembre et je suis passé pas l'OFUP! 
Bon je crois que j'ai tout dis!
A trés bientôt sur le forum


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2006)

Félicitation 

Bienvenue au club des gens qui attendent que leur macbook arrive


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Août 2006)

SINCERES FELICITATIONS à tous et toutes pour votre acquisition !:love: 
c'est vraiment une petite merveille cette machine et pour moi qui n'avait que l'experience pc portable j'ai vraiment découvert "autre chose".......   

THINK DIFFERENT !!!  c'est vraiment ça !


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Août 2006)

Sais pas si je vais tenir encore un week end


----------



## CMShadow (21 Août 2006)

Je suis dessus là, je fais du msn (enfin adium) en attendant que les 50Go de MAJ soient installés... c'est vraiment énorme.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Août 2006)

50 Go ? ou 500 Mo ?


----------



## CMShadow (21 Août 2006)

c'était juste histoire de montrer qu'il y'en avait beaucoup  pas loin de 300Mo surement...
Mais maintenant, mon K610 synchronise


----------



## bart91390 (21 Août 2006)

Tssss tro dégouté, ma commande devait être expédiée aujourd'hui et arriver jeudi 24 aout, je viens d'aller sur le site d'apple pour voir où ça en était, et : "délai d'expedition estimée : 4 septembre, et date de livraison estimée : 7 septembre".
Je me faisais déjà une joie de l'accueillir jeudi et faut encore attendre 2 semaines !


----------



## xao85 (21 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sais pas si je vais tenir encore un week end



Mais dis donc, c'est qu'il va bient&#244;t l'avoir son macbook!


----------



## xao85 (22 Août 2006)

Bon en tout cas,conseil à tout les possesseur de macbook, faites le mise à jour du firmwire, c'est trop bon! L'ordi chauffe beaucoup moins et plus du tout de bruits du ventilo qui se déclenchait alétoirement. Le pied!


----------



## ndicenz (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous les MaC-users ! Depuis que j'ai une dizaine d'années les mac me fascinent et il se trouve qu'à la rentrée je vais avoir besoin d'un portable...

Macbook oh my goddddd il est trop booo, vais-je franchir le pas ?? C'est un achat tellement réfléchi, je compte vider ma tirelire pour lui et de +, je suis un vrai maniaque.
Voilà ce qui m'amène à poster ici: 

Après avoir acheter mon macbook à la fnac, j'ai peur qu'il fasse ce fameux moooh , qu'il jaunisse, qu'il ait le pb du whine enfin la totale quoi! Quand j'achète un produit, j'aime qu'il soit clean,pas de pttis bruits anormaux, pas de rayures etc...

Alors s'il vous plait rassurezzz moi, JE LE VEUX TANT CE MACBOOK !
De toute facon si j'observe un des trois pb sur mon macbook, je peux le retourner en SAV à la Fnac ?

Merci pour tout, j'espère etre bientot des votres ))


----------



## xao85 (22 Août 2006)

La mise &#224; jour a corrig&#233; ce mouhh, les nouveaux macbook nont plus de probl&#232;me de d&#233;coloration, la pi&#232;ce n'est plus de la m&#234;me texture... c'est bon tu peux te lancer!


----------



## ndicenz (22 Août 2006)

hum, reste til encore ce pb de whine...


----------



## Aenelia (28 Août 2006)

J'ai craqué !
Ca se passe ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149095


----------



## alaix (28 Août 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> J'ai craqué !
> Ca se passe ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149095


 
Félicitation


----------



## béné (28 Août 2006)

alaix a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation


 


ouaiiissss
Congratulations!!!!!!:bebe:


----------



## bessé (1 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> La mise à jour a corrigé ce mouhh, les nouveaux macbook nont plus de problème de décoloration, la pièce n'est plus de la même texture... c'est bon tu peux te lancer!


 
ca c'est une bonne nouvelle parce que j'ai achete le miens en debut de semaine (le weekend prochain je l'ai.... enfin) et j'avais peur de me retrouver avec un ordi boiteux


----------



## xao85 (1 Septembre 2006)

Nan tinquiètes les derniers macbook sont bons, j'ai encore un ami quia switcher et pas un problème depuis une semaine!


----------



## Pomme (2 Septembre 2006)

ndicenz a dit:


> hum, reste til encore ce pb de whine...



Mon Macbook à quelques jours, l'isight ne fonctionne pas, mais je n'ai pas de problème de "whine"...je pense qu'ils s'améliorent au fur et à mesure du temps les Macbook!


----------



## béné (2 Septembre 2006)

Pomme a dit:


> Mon Macbook à quelques jours, l'isight ne fonctionne pas, mais je n'ai pas de problème de "whine"...je pense qu'ils s'améliorent au fur et à mesure du temps les Macbook!


 


C'est à esperer...ils auront donc gagné qq chose encore d'ici à ce que le mien soit fabriqué...mais en attendant qu'est ce que c'est long, hein alaix?!!!!!:love:


----------



## xlr8 (2 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est je l'ai aussi mon petit macbook :rateau: Achet&#233; tant&#244;t &#224; la Fnac (en Belgique) avec une imprimante en plus gratos  Tout se passe  bien, je reformatte d&#233;j&#224; pour lib&#233;rer mon pauvre petit disque dur de 60go (oui je vous &#233;crit d'un autre ordi).

Niveau finition tout semble ok : pas de pixels morts, pas de constituants d&#233;coll&#233;s, l'isight marche tr&#232;s bien,... 

Le seul petit truc qui m'&#233;tonne c'est que le macbook n'a pas r&#233;ussi &#224; se connecter &#224; mon routeur sans fil (il d&#233;tecte bien les r&#233;seaux : le mien et les voisins) prot&#233;g&#233; par une cl&#233; wep alors que j'y connecte d&#233;j&#224; avec d'autres ordis sans probl&#232;mes et sans rien configurer.

Y a un truc &#224; faire sur le macbook? C'est possible qu'il faille fixer une adresse ip partculi&#232;re? 

Merci d'avance, et vive macbook ^^

edit : c'est bon j'ai trouv&#233;, je dois choisir cl&#233; wep hexad&#233;cimale


----------



## alaix (3 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> C'est à esperer...ils auront donc gagné qq chose encore d'ici à ce que le mien soit fabriqué...mais en attendant qu'est ce que c'est long, hein alaix?!!!!!:love:


 
C'est clair que c'est un peu long mais demain il devrait être expédié   Jte tiens au courant


----------



## béné (3 Septembre 2006)

alaix a dit:


> C'est clair que c'est un peu long mais demain il devrait être expédié  Jte tiens au courant


 

ouais j'attends des news avec impatience (et angoisse!!):love:


----------



## Aenelia (9 Septembre 2006)

Ils travaillent aussi le week-end TNT ?


----------



## béné (9 Septembre 2006)

Aenelia a dit:


> Ils travaillent aussi le week-end TNT ?


 

je pense que l'on pourrait se cotiser pour leur filer une prime nannn???Aenelia?


----------



## Aenelia (9 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> je pense que l'on pourrait se cotiser pour leur filer une prime nannn???Aenelia?



Lol, qu'ils crèvent 
S'ils me livrent le 12 (ce qui m'étonnerait quand même vachement vu que pour le moment, il me semble que mon MB est tjrs en Chine) alors ils auront droit à mon éternelle reconnaissance lol


----------



## béné (9 Septembre 2006)

Aenelia a dit:


> Lol, qu'ils crèvent
> S'ils me livrent le 12 (ce qui m'étonnerait quand même vachement vu que pour le moment, il me semble que mon MB est tjrs en Chine) alors ils auront droit à mon éternelle reconnaissance lol


 


un tite tasse de thé pour le llivreur??? 
moi j'ai choisi de me faire livrer sur mon lieu de travail ...mais la livraison est maintenant prevue pour la semaine ou...je ne bosse po!!!!!arrgghhh les boules...ça se passe comment quand t'es pas la,ils te laissent un avis? ou tu peux laisser decharge à qqq'un?..


----------



## Aenelia (9 Septembre 2006)

Amha, si tu te fais livrer à ta boîte, ce sera la receptionniste qui signera pour toi 
De toute façon, TNT te contactera s'ils n'ont pas pu délivrer le colis.


----------



## béné (9 Septembre 2006)

Aenelia a dit:


> Amha, si tu te fais livrer à ta boîte, ce sera la receptionniste qui signera pour toi
> De toute façon, TNT te contactera s'ils n'ont pas pu délivrer le colis.


 


mince c'est bien la premiere fois que je vais aller au boulot pendant les vacances...qui l'eut cru!


----------



## Tarul (9 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> un tite tasse de thé pour le llivreur???
> moi j'ai choisi de me faire livrer sur mon lieu de travail ...mais la livraison est maintenant prevue pour la semaine ou...je ne bosse po!!!!!arrgghhh les boules...ça se passe comment quand t'es pas la,ils te laissent un avis? ou tu peux laisser decharge à qqq'un?..



mouarf pas de bol. Je suis sur que tu te voyais t'amuser avec ton MB la semaine prochaine.


----------



## béné (10 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> mouarf pas de bol. Je suis sur que tu te voyais t'amuser avec ton MB la semaine prochaine.


 

Oui, en effet, je me voyais commencer ma semaine de conges par un deballage de carton.....et une semaine entiere pour la grande decouverte.....


----------



## vg93179 (11 Septembre 2006)

Je viens d'en acheter un pour ma femme, sur fnac.com, &#224; 1299 euros avec 80GO et 1 GO de ram. 
Achet&#233; le 2 septembre, recu le 7 au matin. 
Tr&#232;s mignon et efficace. 
Mais je reste tr&#232;s attach&#233; &#224; mon powerbook...





xlr8 a dit:


> Ca y est je l'ai aussi mon petit macbook :rateau: Achet&#233; tant&#244;t &#224; la Fnac (en Belgique) avec une imprimante en plus gratos  Tout se passe  bien, je reformatte d&#233;j&#224; pour lib&#233;rer mon pauvre petit disque dur de 60go (oui je vous &#233;crit d'un autre ordi).
> 
> Niveau finition tout semble ok : pas de pixels morts, pas de constituants d&#233;coll&#233;s, l'isight marche tr&#232;s bien,...
> 
> ...




N'as tu pas besoin d'autoriser ton routeur &#224; reconnaitre une nouvelle adresse mac (airport) ?


----------



## petillon (15 Octobre 2006)

moua aussi j'ai commandé un macbook !! 
Je devrais le recevoir mardi !! 
Je debarque dans l'univers apple...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Octobre 2006)

J'ai vraiment envie de craquer mais si je craque j'aurai que tr&#232;s peu d'argent sur mon compte , que faire?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai vraiment envie de craquer mais si je craque j'aurai que très peu d'argent sur mon compte , que faire?



Si tu n'as pas besoin immédiatement d'argent, tu peux craquer 
Noel est bientot la


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Octobre 2006)

Sachant que le nouveau MacBook sort dans quelques jours et que mon eMac je dois l'envoyer en SAV ... En plus l'offre que j'ai pour le MacBook actuel est tr&#232;s all&#233;chante


----------



## petillon (15 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'ai craqué et j'ai plus d'argent sur mon compte !!!! 

Par contre, aucune info officielle (a ce que je sache) dit que le nouveau macbook va sortir dans les jours qui viennent.
Et les sites qui parlent de cette rumeur nous annonce sa sortie qu'au premier trimestre 2007...

Donc ca ne sert a rien de dire comme vrai des choses infondées,hormis a alimenter ces rumeurs plus qu'autre chose.
Le pire, cela fait deja quelques mois que l'on entend parler de cette soit disante sortie imminente !! 
On s'en approche peut etre plus maintenant mais on n'y est pas encore vraiment ! 
Et si on attendait a chaque fois la nouvelle version pour l'acheter on n'aurait jamais rien :hein:

Bref moi j'ai fait le pas meme si ces rumeurs m'ont sensiblement fait hesiter...et je pense que le prix du nouveau macbook sera revu a la hausse  alors je prefere profiter de l'offre BNP qui ne sera surement pas reportée.

Pour finir, le macbook se vend très bien, pourquoi sortir une nouvelle version ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Octobre 2006)

Sauf que c'est une connaissance ( un ancien de chez Apple ) qui me l'a dit ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Sauf que c'est une connaissance ( un ancien de chez Apple ) qui me l'a dit ...


Oui  mais déjà que bien souvent, les "actuels" de chez Apple se gourent sur ce genre de rumeurs, j'ose pas imaginer un ancien :rateau:    !


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Oui  mais déjà que bien souvent, les "actuels" de chez Apple se gourent sur ce genre de rumeurs, j'ose pas imaginer un ancien :rateau:    !





Il est devenu revendeur ...


----------



## petillon (15 Octobre 2006)

et bien on verra ca dans les jours a venir alors 
Il devrait avoir une date de mise sur le marché je suppose s'il a cette info ? et surtout s'il est revendeur...
Moi j'ai questionné mon revendeur qui m'a dit ne pas avoir eu ce genre d'information...

On verra bien...:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Octobre 2006)

En tout cas , je sais pas quoi faire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il est devenu revendeur ...



Oui mais la plupart des revendeurs ne sont justement jamais mis au courant des futures transitions ou modifications... Apple aime ses petits secrets  
Mais &#224; part &#231;a, je ne souhaite pas mieux qu'un changement dans la gamme, m&#234;me si j'ai d&#233;j&#224; command&#233; mon MB :rateau:



StJohnPerse a dit:


> En tout cas , je sais pas quoi faire


L&#224;, je te comprends, c'est tr&#232;s chiant !


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Octobre 2006)

Il faut savoir que mon eMac a des probl&#232;mes de carte m&#232;re , Apple a mit un programme pour changer la carte m&#232;re mais 3 semaines sans mac ... De plus , l'&#233;cran est parseme de petit points sur l'&#233;cran mais l'image reste nette aussi mon disque dur est a  deux doigts de me lacher . J'ai qu'une envie m'acheter ce MacBook mais je me dis que si j'ach&#232;te , j'aurai que tr&#232;s peu sur mon compte  .

Ah ! Mes parents pensent que c'est moi qui fait que le eMac plante ...le mac n'a que deux ans donc ils sont pas super chaud a ce que je le change


----------



## jerem9136 (16 Octobre 2006)

moi aussi je ne sais pas quoi faire.... d&#233;j&#224; j'h&#233;site entre un iMac et Macbook et ensuite je sais pas si pour le macbook il vaudrait mieux attendre les core 2 duo pour assurer le bon fonctionnement avec L&#233;opard....
j'ai entendu dire, ou alors c'est le fruit de mon imagination, qu'il y aurait une Keynote demain? ou dans le mois d'octobre, &#224; moins que ce soit l'annonce des r&#233;sultats d'Apple...


----------



## petillon (16 Octobre 2006)

Et bien moi je dis aux douteux d'attendre demain la probable annonce d'apple, et si y'en a pas demain, qu'ils attendent la semaine prochaine et si y'en a pas la semaine prochaine, attendre l'autre.... 
Le nouvea macbook sortira bien un jour de toute facon :rateau: 

J'ai pas attendu, je recois le mien demain normalement !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Octobre 2006)

Leopard fonctionnera avec un macbook 1ere generation


----------



## duracel (16 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai vraiment envie de craquer mais si je craque j'aurai que très peu d'argent sur mon compte , que faire?


 
Travailer plus?


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Octobre 2006)

En etant &#233;tudiant ?


----------



## duracel (16 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> En etant étudiant ?


 
Travailler plus pendant les vacances?


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Octobre 2006)

J'y pense simplement je viens de voir un truc qui m'horripile ... Mes parents ont divise la somme que j'ai gagn&#233; , une partie sur mon compte , une autre sur un livret jeune donc je me retrouve avec assez pour l'acheter mais ...


----------



## petillon (16 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> En etant étudiant ?


 
Je connais plus d'un etudiant qui travaille a coté de leurs etudes.... je ne vois pas où est le probleme


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Octobre 2006)

Pas beaucoup de job surtout


----------



## petillon (16 Octobre 2006)

Tu rigoles ! 

A Paris tu as l'embara du choix


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Octobre 2006)

Non , je plaisante pas ; je devrai ?


----------



## xao85 (16 Octobre 2006)

Moi je dis continu &#224; &#233;conomiser... t'as bien de l'argent de poche??? Plus no&#235;l... et ben voil&#224; un macbook pour d&#233;but janvier. Et comme &#231;a restera un peu de sous sur ton compte.


----------



## jerem9136 (16 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Leopard fonctionnera avec un macbook 1ere generation


m&#234;me si le processeur n'est pas en 68bits? &#231;a sera exactement pareil ou du moins presque pareil qu'avec un core 2 duo?
bon j'attend demain je verrais bien, j'attend depuis mon inscription c'est pas quelque semaines, moi? qui vont plus m'inpatienter, maintenant je sais que j'ai les sous au moins


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Octobre 2006)

Ca sera exactement pareil


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je dis continu à économiser... t'as bien de l'argent de poche??? Plus noël... et ben voilà un macbook pour début janvier. Et comme ça restera un peu de sous sur ton compte.





Bien quand tu as un mac que tu utilises a peine deux heures et que tu as le redemarre 10-20 fois en deux heures ... :rose:


----------



## Marvin_R (16 Octobre 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:


> même si le processeur n'est pas en 68bits? ça sera exactement pareil ou du moins presque pareil qu'avec un core 2 duo?



Tu veux dire 64 bit. 

Lepard fonctionnera sur G4, alors je pense que sur un Core Duo, sorti il y a à peine quelques mois, ça devrait (bien) rouler je pense, même si le 64 bit sous Leopard apportera un gain.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Octobre 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:


> Tu veux dire 64 bit.
> 
> Lepard fonctionnera sur G4, alors je pense que sur un Core Duo, sorti il y a à peine quelques mois, ça devrait (bien) rouler je pense, *même si le 64 bit sous Leopard apportera un gain.*





Minime pour une utilisation " basique "


----------



## Marvin_R (17 Octobre 2006)

Ca peut aller jusqu'à 20%, ce n'est pas si minime. Et on ne sait pas quels seront les gains avec Leopard.
Mais il est vrai qu'un Core Duo est largement suffisant pour une utilisation basique de l'ordi.


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien quand tu as un mac que tu utilises a peine deux heures et que tu as le redemarre 10-20 fois en deux heures ... :rose:



Moi jai un macbook ki fait exactement pareil et en plus impossible de travailler dessus en ce moment plus de 15mn sinon PAN il s'éteind alors tu sais....


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Octobre 2006)

Je vais sans doute r&#233;cupere un Ibook 14 pouces durant la r&#233;paration de mon mac :love:


----------



## xao85 (19 Octobre 2006)

Bonne nouvelle


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224;, &#234;tre &#233;tudiant et pouvoir s'acheter un mac cash, c'est g&#233;nial


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Octobre 2006)

Et bien non ce n'est plus le cas , pas d'ibook 14 :'(


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Et bien non ce n'est plus le cas , pas d'ibook 14 :'(



De quoi tu parles ? Comprends pas ?  :rateau:


----------



## etidej (19 Octobre 2006)

arthur74 a dit:


> Un Mac Mini pour la maison et ... un macbook pour les deplacements !



t'as pas l'impression d'avoir piqué mon avatar???


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> De quoi tu parles ? Comprends pas ?  :rateau:




Simple , j'aurai du avoir un Ibook durant la réparation de mon eMac , je ne l'aurai pas


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Simple , j'aurai du avoir un Ibook durant la réparation de mon eMac , je ne l'aurai pas



Ah oui exact, j'avais pas fait le lien désolée ....  :sleep:

Au fait c'est Mademoiselle


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ah oui exact, j'avais pas fait le lien désolée ....  :sleep:
> 
> Au fait c'est Mademoiselle





La fatigue surement


----------



## kissscool (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est bon j'ai commandé mon MacBook ce midi j'espère que je vais être livré d'ici 2 semaines maximum.

 Je fais parti de la communauté maintenant la classe!!!

Donc je vous dit à très bientôt.


----------



## samoussa (20 Octobre 2006)

kissscool a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai commandé mon MacBook ce midi...Je fais parti de la communauté maintenant la classe!!!
> 
> Donc je vous dit à très bientôt.



Tu veux dire "la casse"...à très bientot


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

ça y est, je l'ai reçu mon macbook!
- commandé le 6 octobre
- première estimation de livraison: le 16 octobre
- deuxième estimation de livraison: le 27 octobre
- livraison effective: le 20 octobre

oualà, et désolé pour les photos, mais j'ai pas eu la patience en l'ouvrant


----------



## MamaCass (20 Octobre 2006)

Ahh pas bien, faut le r&#233;expedier chez Apple (trouver un defaut, peu importe lequel) Attendre de nouveau la livraison, prendre le livreur en photo, le d&#233;ballage, le premier allumage.........   

Allez au boulot, tu veux le num&#233;ro du SAV Apple par MP ??

ps : m'heu nan, je deconne, felicitations


----------



## tiin (21 Octobre 2006)

moi j'ai un macbook 13 pouces 1,83ghz 60 go de hd (c'est pas assez...)
mais j'en suis super content!


----------



## lillumultipass (21 Octobre 2006)

A propos du dd justement...sur le mbp on peut avoir un 7200 rpm; sur le MB, même si on prend 100 Go, c'est du 5400 c'est ça?  Ah, et sinon, je vais reposer ma question ici: quelqu'un a pesé le macbook sans sa batterie? et le chargeur seul?  en fait, j'aimerais comparer ces mesures au MBP... Merci!


----------



## tipo (21 Octobre 2006)

moi j'ai de la chance pour l'instant malgré mes cinq semaines d'attente, mon macbook noir ne faillit pas

Je l'ai depuis le 5 ou 6 juillet et a part qques soucis de newbie rien a l'horizon (en mettant de coté la chaleur un peu excecive des fois et le meuhmeuh) mais rien de bien insurmontable


----------



## tiin (21 Octobre 2006)

tipo a dit:


> moi j'ai de la chance pour l'instant malgré mes cinq semaines d'attente, mon macbook noir ne faillit pas
> 
> Je l'ai depuis le 5 ou 6 juillet et a part qques soucis de newbie rien a l'horizon (en mettant de coté la chaleur un peu excecive des fois et le meuhmeuh) mais rien de bien insurmontable



pour la chaleur excessive apple a fait une mise a jour qui fait déclenché le ventilateur plus tôt afin d'éviter les surchauffes, moi je pose le miens sur 2 bouquins aux extrémitées comme ça l'air passe dessous et ça ne chauffe pas trop...

lillumultipass> si je ne me trompes pas je crois avoir lu que le mb pesé 2,7kg et 2,3kg sans la batterie, par contre pour le chargeur a vue d'oeuil je dirais dans les 200g mais plus si tu mets la rallonge fournis.


----------



## bluffer (23 Octobre 2006)

salut à tous 

c'est la misere!!! Mon macbook 2G  bloqué! c'est pour l anniversaire de ma mere ce week end!!!


SignataireDateHeureLieuStatut23 oct. 2006 06:22 Paris Charles De Gaulle Apt Routing Error - Potential Delay 20 oct. 2006 15:12 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 20 oct. 2006 15:12 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 18 oct. 2006 16:59 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 18 oct. 2006 10:39 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Octobre 2006)

Ben tu lui offre le détail du tracker et tu lui dis de patienter


----------



## samoussa (23 Octobre 2006)

c'est quoi un macbook 2G ? (2 ghz ?):mouais:  
Si c'est 2eme generation il risque effectivement d'y avoir du retard


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Octobre 2006)

Meuh c'est 2 Ghz


----------



## samoussa (23 Octobre 2006)

menfin...mon macbook 2G et mon ipod 5G...  on s'y retrouve plus


----------



## bluffer (25 Octobre 2006)

salut a tous 

Le fameux macbook 2ghz 

cela evolue!!!! arghhh
  
25 oct. 2006 08:39 Metz Out For Delivery 25 oct. 2006 06:52 Metz Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems 23 oct. 2006 06:22 Paris Charles De Gaulle Apt Routing Error - Potential Delay 20 oct. 2006 15:12 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 20 oct. 2006 15:12 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 18 oct. 2006 16:59 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 18 oct. 2006 10:39 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point 




ciao


----------



## xao85 (25 Octobre 2006)

Raaaaa ces nouveaux macbookéistes ils osnt mignons vous allez connaitre monsieur RSS,  allez jarrete le mauvais esprit. Il parait que les derniers sortit sont niquels... Eclater vous bien avec vos joujous  Moi le mien subit une opéraration chirurgical.


----------



## kissscool (25 Octobre 2006)

trop heureux mon Macbook commandé le 20Octobre livré le 25Octobre c'est pas génial ça.

Et c'est vrai ce que tu dis sur les dernier Macbook sorti, ils n'ont plus de problemes?


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Octobre 2006)

Mais ceux qui ont eu des probl&#232;mes sont une MINORITE tout simplement


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2006)

J'ai commandé mon MacBook Pro chez mon revendeur 
Zut, c'est le MacBook ici  
bah alors j'en ai un en attendant  il est bien, mais limité en video, et tout ce qui est traitement lourd


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2006)

kissscool a dit:


> trop heureux mon Macbook commandé le 20Octobre livré le 25Octobre c'est pas génial ça.
> 
> Et c'est vrai ce que tu dis sur les dernier Macbook sorti, ils n'ont plus de problemes?


Oui même la dame ou j'ai mis mon macbook en réparation me l'a confirmé, ils ont moins de retour en ce moment!


----------

